# CD10 ..would love a buddy



## try4kid3

Hi

I am CD10 and waiting to use the Clearblue digital ovulation tests. Have been TTC since July but had no luck as yet. I have 2 kids and didn't really have to try with them but that was 4 years ago and things can change !!

Is anyone else CD 10 ? it would be great to have a buddy as I think I am going a bit crazy waiting for oD !!!


----------



## Snd0111

Hi ya

Im cd9, I just use ic opk cbfm and ive just started temping so all new to me but its really interesting getting to grips with it all. I also have 2 kids both girls

It is good to have ppl to chat to through it all

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi
Yes it is defo good to chat . Is that a Clear blue monitor you are using ? I am not sure when I will ovulate as I spot 2 days before my period so am never sure when to count day 1 !! going to poas tomorrow as it must be sometime this week ??

What is temping ? I haven't done that !

Thanks for replying !!


----------



## Snd0111

Yes it clear blue fertility monitor, they have very good reviews

I count the first day of full flow not the spotting as cd1, I have read thats what to do, i used to count the spotting days to.

You can take your temp every morning using a basal thermometer you can buy them cheap on the internet, then there is a web site fertilityfriend.com that you enetr your daily temps and cervical mucus etc. Its REALLY good.

Your chart tells you when you have ovulated etc by your input of temps and that, you should give it a go. I always thought that it was 14 days before you af that you O but using all this last month I O'd on cd12. It gets you to grip with all your cycles.


----------



## cckarting

hi ladies, i'm a little further along than you 3dpo, i also am trying for a third, we have 2 have to boys. i just started temping this month too! it's been awesome so far!


----------



## Snd0111

Hey cckarting, temping is great becomes a daily routine and sooo interesting

good luck and lots of :dust: you havent got too long now till testing time :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

i know i'm so nervous to test! my dr said i wasn't ovulating but according to ff I did!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi Ladies

I did a CBDO test this morning and got BFN, too early and now I know not to count 2 days of spotting, i think i will ovulate on Friday or Saturday...such a long way to go !!


ccKarting

Not long till u test, good luck !!

SND011

Think I will try temping next month if I get nothing this month...I 'm not really sure when I am ovulating - I have a hunch that I od a lot later last month but didn't test !! 

:)


----------



## Snd0111

Hi ya

Try4kid3 I done opk today BFN too...last month i Ov cd12 but who knows about this month just have to wait and see. My CBFM is still high but my temps are a little crazy atm for some reason, hopefully they will sort tho.

ccKarting its hard not to be nervous isnt it, last cycle I went through a stupid amout of IC HPT's, going to try and not POAS so much this time


:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

I did the same thing last month, I was testing with hpt all the way up until I was due on, it's such a waste of money but so hard not to test !!

Would you expect your temp to go up or down when you ov ? I really need to look into it !!

I am trying to figure out best time to BD ( tmi!!) I think we will try Thursday night then if i get smiley Friday am We can try again Friday night too !! It's so tricky to get these timings correct. I thought we BD at the right time last month but obviously not !!

:dust:to you all


----------



## Snd0111

I know it is a waste but its just the IC ones i get so not tooo expensive.

Im just learning about the temps atm but I know your temp goes up after O

Ive read that when TTC you BD every other day, when you get your +opk then everyday.

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

right when you O your temp drops, and steadily increases over 3 days and stays high I don't think i'll test until some time next week....


----------



## try4kid3

Thanks i will look out for temps changes although i will prob start charting temps with that next cycle if not lucky this one.

Thanks for tips on bding...i don;t reckon we did it enough last time ...!

:thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

we didn't bd to much as i o'd much later than thought, so hopefully it's enough!


----------



## try4kid3

cckarting said:


> we didn't bd to much as i o'd much later than thought, so hopefully it's enough!

It's so hard to know when, we are going to try every other day then every day when +OPK ! It's very difficult finding the time with 2 young kids tho and I get so tired around OV time !!:


----------



## cckarting

haha i know exactly how you feel. my boys exhaust me somedays, out ttc conceive pattern was way different this month but it evens out to go about every other day!


----------



## Snd0111

We never tried enough last cycle either..defo gona get in more :sex: this time tho!!


----------



## cckarting

haha sounds good. GL


----------



## try4kid3

:thumbup:Hi ladies,
BFN on the old Clearblue this morning. But every morning i feel i am getting closer to O day !! 

Do the lines on clearblue digital sticks mean anything ?? I thought i saw a faint second line ?? probably means nothing !!

Have a nice day everyone !


----------



## Snd0111

Morning

I am not sure if the lines mean anything on the digital ones, but are you using FMU to test? With OPK you should its best to test later in the day, I am not sure if this is the same with CB digital ones.

I test at lunch time and then again before bed


:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

I am using FMU to test with clearblue, but think i will change to lunch or afternoon if that's better. So do you test twice a day ? I could do that but only have seven sticks with this pack !!


----------



## Snd0111

I used to use FMU and just test once a day, but after reading on other threads others mostly say that LH is more present later in the day

I test twice now incase I miss the surge. You sould get some cheap ones off the internet i got 20 for just under 4.00 and keep the good ones to confirm when you get a positive on cheap ones maybe?? as it does get very expensive when your using the expensive ones.

I tested about 20 mins ago and got a faint line, so must be near as the past few days ones are stark white. With the IC's a positive is the test line has to be same or darker in colour than the control line.

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

I think i will start testing twice a day after Thursday, as I am hoping to OV on Friday or Saturday !!


----------



## Snd0111

Thats good then :happydance: i havent got a clue when I will Ov but hopefully it willbe sooooon, then its onto the deaded TWW


----------



## try4kid3

I hate that TWW !! it's so stressful waiting to ovulate then waiting for symptoms the following week. I don't think i have ever been on the computer so much, googling all kinds of symptoms. I can't really understand why it's not happening for us this time and it's getting me very frustrated. This week is DRAGGING for me !!


----------



## cckarting

It says not to look at the lines of on the cb, so i am guessing it doesn't mean anything! I got my first pos opk with fmu this month! and then i kept testing and they stayed positive lol! so my temp went up a little bit this morning but still not above my coverline is that ok?


----------



## Snd0111

Morning Ladies

How are ya's?

I am always on the computer too, find it helps a lot being on bnb, I hope it doesnt drag for you too much try4kid3, how did you opk go last night??

cckarting maybe it is ok to test in the morning I just read FAR too much lol, im still learning bout the temps too, have you tried the chart overlays on FF?

Afm - I got my first "peak" on my CBFM :happydance: gona have to fit in lots of :sex: over next few days


:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

Hurrah for the peak :thumbup::happydance: !! 

Tested this morning BFN and CD12 so not long to wait now !! looking at ovulationcalendar.net they say to start bding from now until Sunday so we also need to get :sex: !!!!

Fingers crossed for all of us !!


----------



## Snd0111

Thank you, getting so excited at the 3bars and the wee egg lol :)

Ye im going to :sex: every night till i get my "low" poor OH is not going to know whats hit him haha

Everything crossed for us all :dance:

:dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies! I got my positive OPK today!(tuesday) So any time now. We've been BDing the last couple days and today and I think we will tomorrow and the next just for good measure! I saw a first rise in my temp this morning(tuesday). So I'm hoping they just keep going up!

When should I consider myself 1 dpo? Tomorrow(wednesday)?


----------



## Snd0111

Hi ya TTC, Do you use fertility friend to chart your temps? Im not quite sure when your dpo will be as i just go by when FF puts crosshairs on my chart.

I got a +opk today too, have you got a faint 2nd line tyr4kid3?? hope you get your + soon

cckarting has your chart just added your ccrosshairs?

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

I just started temping this month, so i don't have anything to overlay yet!


----------



## cckarting

yep! i did get my cross hairs on cd 38, and i'm 6dpo today! not to much longer til testing! I have an aweful twitch above my right eye for the last day and a half and it's driving me CRAZY! hoe's everyone else doing?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi I am having stresses about when exactly to BD. I am expecting to ovulate on Saturday so not sure whether to BD tonight or wait for tomorrow then try again on Friday. I am thinking that it's too early tonight ?? Have you all waited for a positive 0pk before bding ?? aagghh !! 

I think we tried too early last month and didn't bd the day before or of oPK 

CC Karting - you are getting close to testing time. Good luck !!


SND011 - the second line was a tiny bit darker, but from reading previous comments i am not sure that means anything with the digital !!

Good luck everyone !!


----------



## Snd0111

Awe not long at all now, when are you going to test? I hate twitchy eyes!!

Fx'd you get your BFP

:dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Oh sorry try4kid3 I forgot you were using Digi's...I was the same lst cycle I didnt think I did enough. so this time Ive tried every other day after af went and now im trying everyday that I have +opk for 3 days miss one day then once again

Try not stress too much im sure you will do enough. It is very stressfull TTC but I make sure we both are enjoying the time together and not just for TTC purpose (if that makes sence)


----------



## Snd0111

I read through a few threads on here and they say dont worry about the lines on the digi tests :)

I typed this into google - lines on clear blue digital ovulation test

Hope that helps


----------



## try4kid3

:thumbup:

Thank you, yes that is exactly what my dh is saying ...we need to chill out about it all. I guess it will just happen when it does !!

Thanks for googling the lines, i think i will ignore them and just wait for that smiley !!

Good luck with your O days, fingers crossed !!


----------



## Snd0111

Just enjoy it and think about the TTC bit after :) 

I lie with a pillow under my hips for about half and hour after, some people put there legs up on walls too, havent done that quite yet tho

Thank you and gl to you hope you get that smiley soon


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, ive been using FF for the last 1 1/2 months. My temp seems to be going up again today. So expecting FF to give me my crosshairs soon! Im going to say Im 1dpo today...and boy am I gassy, lol 
Read that this is actually pretty common after Oing. I really want to try waiting as long as I can to test. Thinking 12dpo and no earlier. 

We've be BDing every night for the last 4 days and we will BD again tonight and tomorrow just to cover everything. Hopw it does the trick!


----------



## Snd0111

FF is great, this is only my 2nd cycle using it and love it!! hope you get your crosshairs it put a smile on my face last time when I got them.

I tested faaar to much last time so will wait till about 12 or 13dpo this time...If i can resist POAS that is!!

Geeez you have been busy!! hope i can fit a lot in this time too


----------



## cckarting

we didn't bd much before i got my pos opk, but that's becuse we thought i aleady ovulated, but ff took my dotted ch away once i got my pos opk, and so we bd'd a lot after i got my positive but i think i caught right at my surge because i have a full 24 hours of pos, and ff says i ovulated 2 days after my first pos!


----------



## Snd0111

Sounds like you had it well covered then, looking farward to your test date

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

i hope so, and i'm trying not to symptom spot so i am not urged to test to early!


----------



## TTCinBC

So im going to test on the 29th. Anyone else for testing that day?


----------



## cckarting

i think i'm going to give in and test on sat, but if it's bfn i'll probably test then again!


----------



## TTCinBC

I will probably test again after af is due if i get a bfn on saturday...im kinda nervous, but not at the same time. Im okay with the fact that there's always next month :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

BFN on digi clearblue OPK again this morning, but going to test again tonight !! Can't wait to see that smiley !! 

Sounds like everyone is a bit further on than me ( CD13) ... let's hope for positives all round !!


----------



## cckarting

i hope you get your smiley soon! i know i was sooo excited when i finally got mine, it's almost like i got my bfp!


----------



## try4kid3

cckarting said:


> i hope you get your smiley soon! i know i was sooo excited when i finally got mine, it's almost like i got my bfp!


Yes I can't wait !!

Did a test this afternnoon and no smiley :dohh: I am wondering if this means I am not due to ovulate on Saturday or if it's too early to tell ??!!

I will try again in the morning !!

How is everyone else doing ?


----------



## Snd0111

Hi yas

Hope everyone doing ok.

Good luck to you both testing next Sat hopefully get some good news :dust:

Booo to the no smiley yet try4kid3, but im sure it will happen real soon for you, I am also on cd13...Are you still BD'g every second day?

Another Peak on CBFM for me, but not really noticing EWCM?? but I suppose when you :sex: every 2nd day then every day its hard to tell


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

TBH we haven't :sex:very much but defo going to tomorrow and Saturday ...I am thinking i might ovulate even on Sunday so don't want to BD too early. It's so interesting using the clearblue tests because before I have just gone by calendar and they would have said I was ovulating tomorrow, which i think is why we were bding too early !!

I know what you mean about the EWCM, i was checking all the time last month and in the end i couldn't really tell !! The monitors and digi tests are great for actually giving us an answer rather than guess work !!!

Going to test in morning but only have 2 tests in this pack left !!


----------



## Snd0111

Tcinbc, I looked at your chart, you have some white dots with blue outline..did you take your temp at a differnt time those days?


----------



## Snd0111

try4kid3 - lets the :sex: begin :) did you have a look at the cheap opk's?

I always thought its 14days before AF that I Ov, thankfully now I know exactly when I do


----------



## TTCinBC

Snd0111 said:


> Tcinbc, I looked at your chart, you have some white dots with blue outline..did you take your temp at a differnt time those days?

Yep, I unfortunately did. I have a toddler, and she's been having nightmares lately. Usually DH gets up with her, but I did those few nights and end up sleeping through my alarm! Lol
But have been religous witg it otherwise. 5am every morning :)
The last white dot worries me because if was so close to when I O'd, im just hoping it hasnt had an effect of my chart. My temps keep going up the last few days, but no crosshairs yet. And no more positive OPKs.


----------



## Snd0111

One of the other ladies noticed that on my chart and gave me a link to sort your temp if you get up early or sleep in...then you set ff to your normal temp time and put in the adjusted temp, I'll go look 4 the site now for ya


----------



## Snd0111

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php thats it, I used it and my dots went blue again

Hope it helps


----------



## TTCinBC

Thank you!!! Hopfully it helps. I will take a look tonight when I get to a computer. Am on my phone right now. 

Im gonna be mad at FF if it doesnt give me my crosshairs tomorrow if my temp goes up again!


----------



## Snd0111

Fingers X'd for you, Im just waiting on mine now too

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

i used the temp correcter, and my temps were all messed up, but it was early enough in my cycle it didn't matter!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning all, woke up at 5am and couldn't wait so did a digi test BFN !! I really think i am way out with when i actually ovulate. Going to try again later and probably buy more sticks aaaggghhhh !!!

Also, just looked at my timings and if i ov on Sunday that would be exactly 14 days before my next period !!


In a way i am hoping i do ovulate later as that may well explain why we have been having no luck, we usually stop bding day before ov !!!


Hope you are all doing well !


----------



## Snd0111

GL getting you + later. It will happen its just a big pain waiting on it.

I will not be on over the w,end so wishing you all a good w,end and will be back on sunday

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Thank you and have a nice weekend urself, fingers crossed all round !!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi everyone

15dpo and negative opk !! Is is getting too late in my cycle to get a positive ?? I have a 29 day cycle and was expecting to ovulate on Sunday ( tomorrow) but not sure that's gonna happen now !!!!


:sad2:

:dust:to all !


----------



## cckarting

Hey ladies! I dunno if it's to late maybe your just having a long cycle! I don't really know what normal is considering I didn't ovulate until cd 38


----------



## try4kid3

I guess I will just keep testing and hope for that smiley soon !! How are you getting on, have you tested using hpt yet ?


----------



## Snd0111

Hey all

Hope everyones ok, managed to get on quicky OH thinks I'm spending too much time on here lol just cana stay away :)

I don't think it's too late yet either, just keep :sex: to make sure


----------



## try4kid3

haha !! it's so addictive !!

Did a ov test at 12pm today and the lines were so much darker than before, i think ov must be round the corner !!!

Defo will bd in the next 2 days ...

SND0111 - have you had your ov day yet ??


----------



## Snd0111

I know I'm on here a lot!! Just like catching up on how everyones doing

Maybe you will Get you + tonight or 2mor fingers x,d for you

Well my temp shot up today so I'm hoping I Ov'd on cd13, just have to get FF to confirm it now


----------



## cckarting

Glad to hear you'll be o ing soon. I had neg blood hcgg at 7 doo haven't tested since, I feel like I'm out now .........


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, i had that pretty substantial temp dip yesterday. Think I was 3dpo, and then it shot back up this morning. I read its an estrogen surge. Wonder why we get it? 

My dh knows better to say anything to me anymore abot BnB, lol
He said something back in september, but that was the last haha

Glad to hear your OPKs are getting darker TRYING. Thats awesome! I was sioo excited when I got mine. Might as well have been a pos hpt! :rofl: 

Was feeling sick after dinner yesterday. I remember this happening last time I O'd. Its weird, and sucks! dH had to ask if I was pg, but i had to yet agaib, kindly explain i wont know this early. Lol men..


----------



## try4kid3

TTCinBC said:


> Well, i had that pretty substantial temp dip yesterday. Think I was 3dpo, and then it shot back up this morning. I read its an estrogen surge. Wonder why we get it?
> 
> My dh knows better to say anything to me anymore abot BnB, lol
> He said something back in september, but that was the last haha
> 
> Glad to hear your OPKs are getting darker TRYING. Thats awesome! I was sioo excited when I got mine. Might as well have been a pos hpt! :rofl:
> 
> Was feeling sick after dinner yesterday. I remember this happening last time I O'd. Its weird, and sucks! dH had to ask if I was pg, but i had to yet agaib, kindly explain i wont know this early. Lol men..

It sounds like you are having some symptoms, very exciting !!I don't really know much about the temping side of things, but the fact you are having some symptoms is promising !!

I tested again and the line was much darker...i really don't think it will much longer !!

My DH is not very interested in the whole ovulating business, but i still like to show him my sticks !! 

Good luck !:happydance:


----------



## try4kid3

cckarting said:


> Glad to hear you'll be o ing soon. I had neg blood hcgg at 7 doo haven't tested since, I feel like I'm out now .........

Was that a negative blood preg test ? I always think there is hope until AF arrives !! I have read that the egg implants around 7 - 10 days andbefore then you may not get a positive preg test...so there is still hope !!

Good luck !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Uhmm, Im really not sure about them being pg symptoms. But here's hoping your right! Lol

My DH is off and on interested. When i had left my opk on the counter in the bathroom to finish up, he saw it and got all excited thinking i was pg, lol poor guy....i think im more relaxed this cycle then he is! 

Its kinda nice to be honest, but a little wierd. He's not interested in my temps though. Never really asks. Once in a while i will ay something, like about the drop i had. But generally he thinks its more annoying because of the alarm at 5am lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi all

I am so happy I got my smiley just now ( 20.30) . Need to make sure we :sex::sex:now !!!!


So excited it IS just like getting a BFP haha !!

:happydance:


----------



## Snd0111

cckarting - Dont be too down about it 7dpo is still very early, your not out till the :witch: shows her face

TCCinBC - FX'd the sick feeling is a good sign for you!! I had a wee look at your chart, I dont know but if you adjust your white circle temps that might give you a solid line instead of the dotted ones?

try4kid3 - :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: you got your smiley, so happy for ya now go get :sex: and gooooood luck :)


----------



## cckarting

woohoo! so glad you got your smiley face! ya it was a blood pregnancy test at 7dpo, my dr just wanted to make sure she wasn't missing anything because i havent had af in almost 2 months! but according to my chart i was only 7dpo.......


----------



## TTCinBC

Snd0111 said:


> cckarting - Dont be too down about it 7dpo is still very early, your not out till the :witch: shows her face
> 
> TCCinBC - FX'd the sick feeling is a good sign for you!! I had a wee look at your chart, I dont know but if you adjust your white circle temps that might give you a solid line instead of the dotted ones?
> 
> try4kid3 - :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: you got your smiley, so happy for ya now go get :sex: and gooooood luck :)



Yea I had looked at that site you had given me, and plunked in my times. The one was too big of a difference for it to correct it for me. And then the other one was actually even higher then what's been plotted. It wanted to plot it 36.57

So I'm fairly certain on when I Ovulated. Bright OPK, cramps and it was the time FF had predicted anyways. Although, I REALLY wish FF would have given me my crosshairs, instead of having to override the silly thing.
I have read a number of other ladies on here having to override FF this month as well. A glitch maybe? 



Yay!!! So glad you got your smiley face OPK try4kid3!! Yep, JUST like getting a bpf...lol Ohhh we must be nutso! :rofl: Now get to BD'ing and join us in the tww!


----------



## try4kid3

:dust:

Morning everyone,

so i am expecting to ovulate today and then i will be in the TWW zone aagghh more waiting around. 

How is everyone doing today ??


----------



## cckarting

morning, i hope you ovulate today! i'm doing alright, decided not to test this morning temp took a dive.....i think it's from lack of sleep, but i'm going to see where my temp goes from here!


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry your temp went down! Mine did too oddly enough. When it dipped the other day it was 36.22 yesterday it was 36.57 and then today it went to 36.45. Not sure what to think of that as im only supposed to be about 5-6dpo. 

So we went out last night. Yay for date night! Went for dinner with sone friends. Have to admit, i allowed myself a small glass of alcohol. Probably shouldnt have, but i did. anyways, oddly enough, i think if id had another i would have beeb drunk! Which is very odd! Lol

After we went to some friends house. We ended up having to cut the evening short and I was feeling super sick to my stomach and had a pounding headache. I had the headach all day, and took a tylonal after dinner, but the headache got worse. On our way home i almost had to make DH pull over because i thought i was going to be sick! He had some of his leftovers when we got home and the smell of onions was really bad!!! I thought it was wayyy to early for these to be actual symptoms? I kniw i felt a bit sick and had a more acute sense of smell after I O'd last time, but not like this. This was way worse.

I dont get it..lol i feel not so bad today. Bit stuffy and ick throat. Last night i thought maybe i was coming down with something as ive also been stuffed up yesterday and today. But when i was younger, i used to feel like i was getting sick with a cold before af showed up. But havent had that for yearrrss. Ugh...may test earlier then planned if i keep feeling like this.


----------



## cckarting

i started to feel symptoms right away after o this month too! my bb's were heavier and sore, my stomach was uncomfortable, and omg the headaches, but now i feel completely normal with no symptoms at all!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

It sounds like you both have had some symptoms. Have either of you tested today, although it prob it is still early ! 

I feel like i have lots of CM today which i am a bit disappointed in because we bd on Sat night and not yesterday as i thought i was ovulating yesterday !! I think again, we may have been too early !! Also, we did try to bd yesterday but I started bleeding, which freaked me out so we stopped. No bleeding today bit lots of CM. Feeling like giving up TBH :cry:

Anyways, fingers crossed for all of you 

:dust:


----------



## Snd0111

TccinBC - As long as you know when you Ov thats what matters, It sound your having some symptoms thats great, Bet you cannot wait to test :)

cckarting - Had a peek at your chart im no expert but its still looking ok :dust:

try4kid3 - Dont worry too much as sperm can live inside for a few days, hopefully you are in the TWW now

AFM - I got my crosshairs but looks like I Ov on cd14, so I am in the same boat as you try4kid3, but last :sex: before Ov was cd9, 10 and 12...just hoping that little swimmers kept swimming that long


----------



## cckarting

no, i didn't test my temps are still a little crazy, but i haven't been sleeping very well so i'm not sure if that's why or not.....i dunno what to do with it?


----------



## try4kid3

:dust:Hi all

I'm hoping for positive news for all of us. I am going to see the doctor this afternoon as I had more bleeding this morning. Really hoping it's nothing serious !! 

Here's hoping the sperm live long and healthy for a few days !!!


----------



## cckarting

fx for you! and hope you get some answers from the dr!


----------



## Snd0111

last month I had bleeding round time of Ov looked it up and seems it's quite common, id never had it before..hope you get on ok at docs


----------



## try4kid3

Hi all

Went to the doctors who did an examination...nice!! he has taken swabs because he thinks there is an infection there. He wanted me to take a drug that suppresses bleeding so he could have a better look but that would stop any pregnancy . I said i could still be pregnant and could we wait until next week to see if it clears up on its own, which he wasn't very happy about, but agreed. So will go back next week if i am not pregnant and take the drug. 

Did you have much bleeding ? I have never had it before so it scared me !! The doctor said that ovulation can cause some bleeding which is totally normal. 

AAGGHH !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Try4kid3---I had about 3 days of spotting when I O'd my last cycle. So it could definitely just be Ovulation bleeding. And the extra CM. I had TONS after I O'd. Ive read alot of women get it after they O. Even some get EWCM, I know I did. Made me feak out and do alot if internet searching lol

Snd--it sounds like you might be okay! I sure hope you are. We all need to get thar bfp!

cckarting--my temps are being a bit of a bugger too! I didny expect the. to do what they're doing. They are still higher then my pre-O temps, but they keep going up and down. Today was down again fron yesterday. Yesterday was 36.45 and today was 36.35. So kinda confusing. im not due for AF for another week, and thought its waaayy too early for then to go down. I would test if I was you anyways! Lol may emd up being pleasantly surprised!!!

Im feeling pretty good. Still feeling like im getting a cold, but yea, that used to happen to me before i grt af when i was younger. 

Bought myself some IC's last night. They should be here in th next few days. Im soooo excited!! Haha wierd getting excited over something like that! :rofl:


----------



## TTCinBC

Try4kid3...I'd probably do the exact same as you. Hold off until I kniw if Im pg! 


My names chelci by the way!


----------



## cckarting

i would wait to see too! i started spotting, or af.....no cramps or anything put a tp in just incase its real flow, so i'm going to guess i'm out :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Sucks that you started spotting! What dpo are you supposed to be?


----------



## cckarting

i'm 11dpo today....


----------



## Momma43009

I am 9 dpo and I would love a buddy!


----------



## cckarting

hi momma welcome!


----------



## Momma43009

Hi and thank you! I am ttc for #2 and I am 9dpo. I am having some symptoms: BB tenderness/fullness, bloating, tiredness, headaches, nausea and light cramping. I know that most of these could be from AF coming but I am hopeful!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, 11dpo could just be ib spotting? FX for you!!! 

And welcome momma! Wheb are you going to test?


----------



## Momma43009

I want to test when I am at least 14dpo, which would be Saturday. I hope that isn't too early....


----------



## try4kid3

Hi all and welcome Momma !!

Thanks you so much for comments re the Dr, i feel much better now i have read all your comments, 

ccKarting - could be IB ? still got my fingers crossed

Anyone else tested yet ?

TTCin BC - My name is Stella !!:dance:


----------



## Momma43009

Try4kid3 - I went through that kind of thing in June. I was off of by bc pills since December of last year and I still hadn't had a period so my dr wanted me to take the pill to make is start...I told him that I wanted to wait to take them after the blood test for pregnancy because I wanted to make sure first....which I was! So good thing I waited. Sadly, I had a miscarriage right after that :(

This is our first month of really ttc since after the miscarriage. My name is Sarah by the way!


----------



## cckarting

ya i hope its ib, but i've never had ib so i don't know how much is to much, but i thought im was suppose to be brown mine is light pink/drk red......still no cramping though


----------



## Momma43009

When do you normally get IB?


----------



## try4kid3

Momma43009 said:


> Try4kid3 - I went through that kind of thing in June. I was off of by bc pills since December of last year and I still hadn't had a period so my dr wanted me to take the pill to make is start...I told him that I wanted to wait to take them after the blood test for pregnancy because I wanted to make sure first....which I was! So good thing I waited. Sadly, I had a miscarriage right after that :(
> 
> This is our first month of really ttc since after the miscarriage. My name is Sarah by the way!

Sorry to hear of your miscarriage, i hope things work out for you this time !! It will not be long until you can start testing !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi Stella! As far as Ive read, brown just means its older blood. When i had the spotting my last O, it was brown and pink/red. Wasnt heavy enough for a tampon and it lasted for 3 days. It was off and on. 
I wouldnt worry about it too much at this point! Just wait and see how it goes. If it lasts longer then 4 days then maybe its not to do with your O. 
Hope it stops and your officially in your tww with us!!!

Hi Sara! Sorry about your miscarriage. I hope this is the month you get your sticky bean!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

So I climbed into bed, was settling into my book, when out of no where, i had this very mild...burning/warm sensation above my left ovary side. Im not 100% sure on where my ivaries end and my uterus starts, but its that general area. It was the weirdest thing. Cant say Ive expereinced that before. There was no pain or anything. And now ive been having...a bit of pressure there, if thats the best word. I dont know. Feels like something is going on. Now whether the something going on is just gas, definitely coyld be. But the burning/warm feeling was definitely not! Sooo weird!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi Chelci

Chelci, 

Thanks for info re your bleeding. I haven't had any today so will see how it goes !!

Your symptoms sound promising at 8dpo you could be experiencing implantation ?Have you tested with a hpt yet? or is it still too early ?Good luck and let us know if you do !!

How is everyone else getting on? SND011 - have you begun testing yet or is still too early ??


----------



## Snd0111

Hi yas

Welcome Momma, sorry for your loss, and lots of :dust: for you, I also had a M/C and am on my 2nd cycle after. I see you are testing on Saturday too :) 

Has anyone caved in and tested early yet?? I was testing constantly from about 6dpo last time, not going to do that again!! 

cckarting, are you still spotting? Fx'd that it IS implantation bleeding, each pregnancy is different so maybe this time you are getting IB. How are your temps today?

tccinbc, I hope this is the start of your BFP!! sounding very positive atm.

try4kid3 - Has your bleeding cleared up? I only bled when I wiped and it was different every time, pink, red and dark...I too would wait and see before taking any medication for it, you will be in the TWW now :happydance:

Afm - Im only 4dpo today, going to try and hold off untill at least cd12 before testing, but I have just got 30 IC HPT's :dohh: will have to restrain from using them!!!

Good Luck everyone and hope that :witch: stays well clear of us all

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Thanks everyone. I hope it happens this month! 

Snd0111 - I am sorry for your loss as well :( You are testing Saturday too?? 

I don't have as strong of cramps as I did the last couple of days. I still feel sick sometimes so hopefully that's a good sign! But I'm not sure if I FEEL it though, ya know?


----------



## Momma43009

Of course, I didn't feel it with my last pregnancy at first either!! :D


----------



## cckarting

af is here with a vengance! no cramping which is nice, but super heavy flow :( so on to next month......


----------



## Momma43009

Oh Im sorry to hear that :( Im sure next month will be the month for you!!


----------



## cckarting

i hope so......


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

ccKarting - sorry to hear AF turned up, fingers crossed for next month !!

My bleeding has cleared up, although I feel very delicate down there. Not holding up much hope for this time. 

Momma - your symptoms sound promising, fingers x !

i am thinking i am about 1 or 2 days past ov - i can't be sure if i ov on Sun or Mon. Tbh with the bleeding i didn't notice any EWCM so really not sure if i even have ov !!!

snr011 You don't have that long to wait to test, i think i started testing at 7dpo with FRER as that is 6 days before period.

:dust:TO ALL


----------



## Momma43009

Try4kid3 - I hope that the bleeding was just IB so I will keep my fx'd for you!!

I really hope theses few symptoms are a good sign. I can't wait to test this weekend! Knowing my luck though, AF will show up full force the day I want to test :(


----------



## Snd0111

cckarting - Im sorry hun that the :witch: came, chin up

Momma - Thank you, im not testing but I think tccinbc was going to test sat if i remember rightly..FX'd for you I wont be too far behind ya

tr4kid3 - heres hoping you Ov'd im sure you would have tho with getting the smiley on digi..we will prob be testing around the same time, if I can hold out that is lol

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Snd0111 said:


> cckarting - Im sorry hun that the :witch: came, chin up
> 
> Momma - Thank you, im not testing but I think tccinbc was going to test sat if i remember rightly..FX'd for you I wont be too far behind ya
> 
> tr4kid3 - heres hoping you Ov'd im sure you would have tho with getting the smiley on digi..we will prob be testing around the same time, if I can hold out that is lol
> 
> :dust:

Hi ya,

I hope i ov too !!

When are you going to test ? I think i will test next Monday or Tuesday...seems ages to wait.


----------



## Momma43009

Can I just say that I am getting more discouraged as time goes on. I am kind of obsessing over this and I know I shouldn't be. But I am reading some stuff on the internet and I get the feeling that Im probably going to get a BFn on Saturday....:(


----------



## aferrell7185

I also have 2 kids and my last pregnancy was 5 years ago.. I have been trying for 5 months and hoping for something soon... It seemed that I did not have to try at all with my other two... So I feel what you are going through.. I would love to find a buddy on here as well


----------



## try4kid3

Momma43009 said:


> Can I just say that I am getting more discouraged as time goes on. I am kind of obsessing over this and I know I shouldn't be. But I am reading some stuff on the internet and I get the feeling that Im probably going to get a BFn on Saturday....:(

It's so hard not to read about the symptoms and obsess, try not to get discouraged there still plenty of time to get your BFP !O:)


----------



## Momma43009

aferrell7185 - We can certainly be your buddies! :) Im sorry that you are going through a tough time but it does help to come here and talk to these ladies!

try4kid3 - I know, I am trying to keep my chin up! I really can't be upset if I don't get my BFP because we haven't been seriously trying very long but it would be amazing :D


----------



## cckarting

i've been trying a while too, and it does seem to get harder as the time goes by, were just going to take it easy and when it happens, it happens for us! I have two beautiful boys already, so a third baby would be a blessing so were ready to wait until god thinks it's time to give us another.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi and welcome aferrell !!

I am the same as the other ladies and will feel blessed if it works out for a third time. I'm not really sure why it hasn't happened for me as easily as my previous two children, but I am over 30 now so maybe that's a factor ? who knows !! We will just keep trying and see how it goes. 

Where are you in your cycle ?


----------



## cckarting

i dunno if it's your age i'm 26 and got preg with both my boys the first month (my oldest was one time no condom) so i figured it would be just as easy this time around. i haven't been on any bc or altered my lifestyle any and we've been trying since my cycle in june got over, with nothing! i think i had a chemical in aug but nothing to confirm it with just a very heavy painful af, which i'm usually heavy 2 days and pretty light the rest with little to no cramping


----------



## aferrell7185

Try4kid3 -- thanks for the welcome.. I wish everyone the best of luck and I have been so happy that I found this website, it has helped reading some of everyone's stories.. :)


----------



## Momma43009

I am 23 and I only have one daughter and I had her when I was 20. We weren't trying but we weren't preventing that pregnancy so I am not 100% sure how long it took. Like I mentioned, I did have a miscarriage in June at 6 weeks and we weren't trying. I hope that doesn't affect or change my chances now....


----------



## try4kid3

yes my periods are the same !! I was 26 when i had my first and 28 when i had my second and not really altered my lifestyle since then ... except gaining some weight...haha !!! hopefully we will all get lucky soon !!


----------



## aferrell7185

Momma43009 said:


> aferrell7185 - We can certainly be your buddies! :) Im sorry that you are going through a tough time but it does help to come here and talk to these ladies!
> 
> try4kid3 - I know, I am trying to keep my chin up! I really can't be upset if I don't get my BFP because we haven't been seriously trying very long but it would be amazing :D

Thanks for the welcome momma43009 I need all the buddies I can get.... Thanks again


----------



## Snd0111

Try4kid3 - set at date to test an I'm with ya :dance:

Ferrel - welcome and good luck :) it's always good to have people to chat with I've found this site very helpful :dust:

Momma - I know it's hard but try notto read too much on the Internet, I done that last month was at the pc constantly and it causes more stress than good 

I am the same have 2 girls age 15 and 7 I'm 35, my girls were conseived with no problem. Trying for 3rd for 8months not using opk,s or temping anything like that..had MC in Aug..I find using temp,opk and cbfm is helping me get used to my cycles and get to know my body...and I enjoy seeing it change day by day

:dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Have to hang in there everyone and look at it as WHEN and not IF it happens, we will all have our BFP's soon xxx


----------



## try4kid3

Snd011

I agree, using the Clearblue ovulation sticks were amazing as now I know when I will have LH surge. I will defo use them again !!

I am thinking of testing on Sunday !! Which could be 7dpo, which might be early, but if i am completely honest i will have defo have the urge to test then. 

Have you had any symptoms ? I don't think i have any at the moment !!


----------



## Snd0111

Have a look at this site - https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy_test_calculator.php#results

It gives you the percentage of results at every dpo

I will prob test ealy but im going to try and hold off as it causes lots of stress found that out last month, and getting a bfn puts you down and at that stage its more than likley a false bfn

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

My husband and I tried on the 10/14 and the next morning I took a OPK for the first time and it was + for ov so I was excited about that. We didn't get to try again though so I am hoping because we tried on the right day....I thought I had some symptoms at 3dpo but I know that is too early....

Now I have some symptoms but they could be from AF coming....


----------



## TTCinBC

Snd---I feel the exact same way about the OPKs,temping and checking my Cm. It's helped me a lot, and has gotten me to get to know my body. Things I never knew about myself and how it works. I think it's kinda nice to understand why I feel so crabby a certain time of the month or what not. Learning is never a bad thing!

aFerrell---Welcome!! This site has been heaps of help for me! And tons of awesome ladies, like these ones!! Sorry if I missed it, but where are you in your cycle? Have a testing date set?

Momma-- Step away from Google!! lol Try not to worry yourself too much. There seems to be ladies on here who have gotten every symptom in the book and ended up pg, and then there's ladies who haven't gotten ANY symptoms and ended up PG. So you just never know! And like Snd said..it's not IF, it's WHEN we get out BFP's!!

Cckarting--so sorry your AF showed up! Keep positive! Next month WILL be your month!

Trying--it sure sounds like you O'd to me! I'd take the day with the spotting as the day you O'd. Did you say you used OPKs? 

And yep, I had said I was going to test on saturday. I'm contemplating a bit earlier, but I'm afraid to, lol 
I had that VERY weird burning/warm sensation last night over my left ovary/uterus side, and then some VERY mild cramping around the top of my uterus today. So there's a part of me that doesn't want to wait for my IC's to come in tomorrow or thursday. But I'm only 7 dpo right now. And IF that was implantation last night, then I'd need a few more days I'd think. Bah, who knows. My temp did go back up today. Again to the highest temp I've had. And my breasts have been a touch...sensitive/tingley...weird.

This is only our 4th month or 3rd cycle, so I'm not going to get to down on myself if it doesn't happen this time around. There will always be next month. You guys are very right, in that god will send a baby to us when the time is right.


----------



## cckarting

its ok i really was ready for af to show, hoping for a bfp but ready for something to happen! i was on cd 48 with no end in sight! so at least i can start new this month!


----------



## Snd0111

Momma hope you caught that egg it only takes once!!

Ttcinbc - it also helps pass the time too. Glad I found out all about it as had no idea temps could tell you when u O

I have no symptoms but I didn't with any of my other pregnancy's


----------



## Momma43009

I think I am just going to relax and let things happen. I really want to test early but I don't think I am going to until at least Friday. Even if I get a bfn I will try again a couple of days later just to be sure :)

It won't be the end of the world if it doesn't happen this month! I just can't wait to see if any of you ladies have that bfp coming up :)


----------



## TTCinBC

cckarting said:


> its ok i really was ready for af to show, hoping for a bfp but ready for something to happen! i was on cd 48 with no end in sight! so at least i can start new this month!

Ugh, yea the longer cycles suck! Mine seems to be staying at around 39-41 days. The last cycle was reaaally hard because I guess I was expecting my body to go back to its pre-BCP ways of about 30 days. And it wasn't, and I kept getting BFN's, so when it did show up..boy was I relived! I was also having TONS of symptoms that cycle too. But obviously it was just the BC leaving my system. This month is 100x better. No crazy Chelci as my DH so lovingly called me for about 2 months :rofl:
So feeling like this has been my first true and normal cycle since coming off BC, but the cycle seems to still be long. But hey, I'll take 40 days over an either really short or really long cycle! 

Are you going to do anything different this cycle or just the same?


----------



## Snd0111

Gl luck with this month cckarting :dust:


----------



## try4kid3

:dust::dust:

Night ladies, it sounds weird but i like going to bed because it means i can tick off another dpo !!

Fingers crossed for all !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Night Trying4kid3! I'm the same way. I like being able to go to bed, so I can see what my Temp does in the AM.


----------



## cckarting

no, i don't think i'm going to try anything different this month.....my months have been really weird, aug was 22, sep, was 22, and this cycle was 48. i kinda feel like maybe they were evening themselves out! cuz if i averaged them out they would be 30 days, which is what my cycle was before all this crazyness happened! so i'm going to see if my cycle normals back out to 30 days and if it goes crazy again i was thinking about trying soy! you have any suggestions?


----------



## TTCinBC

Uhmm..the only thing I have seen on here that I've done any reading up on would be the Angus Castus. It's supposed to help regulate your cycle. I was going to take it myself, but just decided I wanted to go naturally for a while and see how it goes. I have a bottle sitting here all ready to go in case I change my mind. I may decide I don't like the 40 day cycles! lol

I thought Soy was more for ovulation? I don't know too much about it, but would love to know more!


----------



## cckarting

i don't know to much about soy, all i know is you take it like clomid, and it's suppose to help like clomid. to bring your o sooner and more powerful. but i've heard side affects of cysts. i thought about the ac too but was told it took 3 months for it to work, and i don't have that kind of time! lol


----------



## try4kid3

:dust:

Morning ladies,

How are we all doing today ?

I feel full of energy and have no symptoms at all, although a couple of twinges in my left ovary. I got that last month tho so don't think it's a symptom !! 

I think i am 2 or 3 dpo so prob would not expect to feel anything yet anyways !!

Not long to go until we can test !!

TTC in bc and cckarting - i'm sorry but i don't know much about fertility drugs etc I think there is a forum on Soy ??

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Good morning!

I am feeling tired as usual. I have been so exhausted these last few days. I am in a good mood though :)


----------



## cckarting

morning! i read the forum on soy and some women swear by it, and some they didn't ovulate at all on it. i think it's to risky right now, were only going to try 1 or two more cycles before we take a break for a while!


----------



## Momma43009

What has everyone here tried to do to get pregnant? My DH doesn't want to be really involved in the charting and OPKs and everything. He basically just wants to know when I get that bfp! :D I have never charted but I did use an OPK this time.....


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

To start with i used calendar on ovulation.net, which is what i used with last child. However, when i used clearblue ovulation sticks i found that i was ovulating on cd16/17 rather than cd14. This is the first month i used them and was really useful to find ut i was ov later. If this doesn't work i will try charting temps, i haven't really looked into that !!

Hope that helps !


----------



## TTCinBC

Good morning ladies!!
Well I caved and tried a hpt, looks like a bfn, but im holding out hope as im only 8 dpo

Ive been temping/charting. Its reallly helped me! Also tried OPKs this month, but not seriously. Only did a coupke, but did them on the days I was getting O pains and they popped up positive! Also been paying more attention to my CM, and a tiny bit to my cervix. But generally, not really doing any herbs or anything like that.

My temp is still up...but Ive had consistant cramps since yesterday around lunch. They arent painful really. They're dull achy bloated feeling. They eased off for most of the night but seemed to have come back this morning once I got moving around. Makes me wonder if its af getting ready? This morning seems like there is a dollar sized area on my left that feels a bit of pain/pressure. Same area i had that burning sensation. Bah...i just hate cramping at all...i had a c-section, couldnt get into labour so dont really know what labour cramps are like lol


----------



## try4kid3

TTCinBC said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> Well I caved and tried a hpt, looks like a bfn, but im holding out hope as im only 8 dpo
> 
> Ive been temping/charting. Its reallly helped me! Also tried OPKs this month, but not seriously. Only did a coupke, but did them on the days I was getting O pains and they popped up positive! Also been paying more attention to my CM, and a tiny bit to my cervix. But generally, not really doing any herbs or anything like that.
> 
> My temp is still up...but Ive had consistant cramps since yesterday around lunch. They arent painful really. They're dull achy bloated feeling. They eased off for most of the night but seemed to have come back this morning once I got moving around. Makes me wonder if its af getting ready? This morning seems like there is a dollar sized area on my left that feels a bit of pain/pressure. Same area i had that burning sensation. Bah...i just hate cramping at all...i had a c-section, couldnt get into labour so dont really know what labour cramps are like lol

Hi

I think you might be a bit early to test and it does sound like you are having some symptoms. It's so hard to tell the difference between AF and pg symptoms. Let us know if you test again, it could be implantation cramping ??

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

TTCinBC - Yeah, you probably tested too early so I think you still have hope! I have been having dull achy pressure cramps for about a week now and I am not sure if it is AF or pg cramps :( 

Can you have cramps that long and it still be pg?


----------



## try4kid3

Momma43009 said:


> TTCinBC - Yeah, you probably tested too early so I think you still have hope! I have been having dull achy pressure cramps for about a week now and I am not sure if it is AF or pg cramps :(
> 
> Can you have cramps that long and it still be pg?

Hi 

If you have a look on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/

This is a really good website that gives symptoms for each dpo. I used this last month !! 

:dust:to all


----------



## Momma43009

How has everyone felt today? Any changes?


----------



## Snd0111

Hi there

How's everyone doing :) 

Tccinbc - 8dpo is very early but it's too tempting not to test, I always cave in!!

I am thinking about trying preseed next time, I've heard it's good..I don't know much either about soy or ac.

Have we got a date to test yet try4kid3? I'm a little ahead of you so will test the same day :)

Has anyone used preseed before?



:dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks for the link Try4kid3! I actually have an account there. It does help a bit, but it also confuses me! Lol the way they write their stats are weird.

Well the cramps are kinda gone. Which is great because they were actually starting to annoy me! Lol
Yea I knew it was waayy too early, but it seems ive developed a nasty poas addiction :rofl:
Other then the cramps ive been having, ive generall felt pretty decent kinda went off on a rant to ky DH yesterday. He was saying BD'ing would help with cramps and that set me off and ended in ke telling him "no uterus, no opinion" lol

Hows everyone else?


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol thank Snd! Makes me feel a bit better, im not the only poas addict! Ive heard about preseed. A friend of mine suggested it before we started trying. She swears by it. And ive read some others on here love it too. Thinking if we have a need to try again, I will be ordering some myself too!


----------



## Snd0111

Hopefully we won't be needing it tho, your symptoms are sounding good and your temps are looking good too


----------



## Momma43009

I think if it doesn't happen this month, I really think I am going to start charting my temps. I am curious to see how my body works anyway :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Temping really is a great idea! I'm glad I came across it, because without it I don't know if I'd really know when I O'd

And your right Snd, we WON'T need to buy anymore fertility stuff!


----------



## Snd0111

Heres hoping :)

Momma - Temping is great..But it does not tell you when you are going to Ov just tells you when you did..I still used POK's and CBFM to tell me when Im going to Ov


----------



## Snd0111

POK's lol meant OPK's


----------



## Momma43009

Snd0111 - Thanks. I am probably going to try and do both :)

Are any of you having some serious bloating issues?? I had to undo my pants so I can even sit down for more than 5 minutes! :(
And I am still cramping and now having increased cm! Ugh.....


----------



## Snd0111

Momma these are are good symptoms!!

Im only 5dpo, has wierd kina pain like sharpness down by my left ovary bitty today..dont have a clue what that means, but i find that when TTC you notice a hell of a lot more things than normal..send ya craaaaazy!!!


----------



## Snd0111

goodness what is wrong with my spelling today!!!


----------



## Momma43009

You are completely right about how you notice way more things when you are TTC!! I feel like its all I can think about! And don't worry about your spelling, you have other things on your mind :D we know what you mean!


----------



## cckarting

i just starting temping last cycle and it was great!it helped to finally confirm o!


----------



## Snd0111

its shocking Im noticing every little twinge!!

cckarting - i actually really enjoy sticking that thermometer in my mouth in the mornings to see what temp im at..sad eh I know :rofl:


----------



## Snd0111

Well good night Ladies hope tomorrow brings a good day for us all

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

i know i do too! it is sad the things that excite us while ttc!


----------



## Momma43009

Ladies - I am sure this is a good sign but OMG I just gagged when I smelled our trash in our kitchen!! I walked in and was like wow what is that awful smell! I am so nauseous that I almost had to pull my car over. But it really sucks right now!

My headache is also almost unbearable :( I am so ready for bed!!


----------



## cckarting

fx momma


----------



## TTCinBC

Man, I'll tell yah..if I'm not freaking pregnant, my PMS is playing wicked games on me this month! We went out to get a few groceries and went to Superstore, well I was in the ladies clothes area and happen to be looking at Bra's, saw one I liked and went to as the sales lady if they had any in my size. OMG WAS SHE RUDE!!! I basically threw the bra back, went to find Branden and Tianna, when I had I started crying so I left him to finish up and went and sat in the truck. WTF is wrong with me!!!! I can honestly say I've never been THAT mad at a sales person to make me cry in a store. This is crap I tell yah...I better get my damn bfp for all this stuff I'm going through! :rofl:


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies,

Lots of symptoms being reported...

TTCinBC - it all sounds so promising, I have been really up and down too, yesterday the kids were driving me nuts and I could have cried !! fingers x it's a sign !!

Momma - Your symptoms also sound really promising. I remember with my last pregnancy that I couldn't tolerate certain food smells and i had headaches all the time. Fingers X for you too !!


SND011 - I think i will prob test next week, I am going to wait for as long as possible. My period would be due on Thursday so prob Mon or Tues with a FRER. I haven't really got any more symptoms which i am a bit disappointed in. 



Let us know if any of you guys decide to test ??!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Momma43009

TTCinBC - that is really promising! Being up and down emotionally is not fun. Fx'd that you get your bfp!!

I broke down and had to take something for the pain last night. My DH came in and was like I don't smell anything too bad. He even smelled the garbage I threw out on the porch and he said it didn't smell like anything....Im not sure if just because I was already feeling nauseous from the headache and that's why this happened but hopefully it is a symptom :) I feel better today but still just not right....


----------



## Momma43009

Snd0111 - you could be that one that doesn't get any symptoms and then gets her bfp! Don't count yourself out just yet :)


----------



## try4kid3

:dust::dust:
Hi all

Just went to see the Lion King and nearly cried all the way through !! pg hormones? 

Having a tooth extracted tom, which i considered putting off but the pain is so bad its got to come out !! I have read online that it's safe to have this done if you are pg...it's so annoying not knowing and i might be worrying for nothing !!

Anyone tested today ?


----------



## Momma43009

No :( I wanted to this morning but didn't get a chance to. Just went to the store and got some FRER. Not sure if I just want to try this afternoon or wait until tomorrow morning.....


----------



## Momma43009

Forgot to mention....my throat has started hurting today and my nose is a little. I heard that you can get pg colds or something. Does this have anything to do with anything??


----------



## Momma43009

nose is a little runny***


----------



## TTCinBC

I hope your all right! Otherwise pms is bad this month!
My IC's will be here today. Will probably give one a try tiday even though im sure its still to early, lol

Not much is the way if cramps yesterday or this morning. Seemed to be all day that one day and now gone! And feeling pretty decent today so far. 

Hope everyone else is doing great!

Oh and momma, i have heard of that too, but I dont put alot of stock into it, because Im ine who feels like im getting a cold before i get af. so wouldnt be a good sign for me lol


----------



## try4kid3

Momma - I think they list cold symptoms as an early sign on Countdown to pregnancy...so you never know !!

TTC - let us know if you decide to do the test, fingers crossed you get your :bfp:


----------



## try4kid3

Momma43009 said:


> Ladies - I am sure this is a good sign but OMG I just gagged when I smelled our trash in our kitchen!! I walked in and was like wow what is that awful smell! I am so nauseous that I almost had to pull my car over. But it really sucks right now!
> 
> My headache is also almost unbearable :( I am so ready for bed!!

Hi

I hope your headache is better soon !!


----------



## Momma43009

I just took a frer digital test and the clock came up on the screen but it isn't blinking and nothing has happened since then. That was almost 10 minutes ago....defective??


----------



## try4kid3

It sounds like it might be...is there a time limit it can be read on instructions ?


----------



## Momma43009

Yes, it says that it has to be read within 10 minutes....well I guess I will wait until tomorrow morning. I think that I am also going to get some regular frer two lines tests...


----------



## TTCinBC

There's something about those FRER digi tests...they're so final! I can't even pretend I see a line! :rofl: Took one before and decided that I would never take another one unless I was pretty sure Im PG lol


----------



## Momma43009

Yeah, I know! They are annoying :D But I will try the other one and dip it this time. If I don't get an actual result than I will get some line tests!


----------



## Snd0111

Hello

How we all doing tonight?

Momma - damn FRER! that must have been really annoying! And hope the head feels a lot better today...No barfing in garbage bins tonight!

Tccinbc - Your temp still looking good chick :) and being teary is a good sign too, I just despise ignorant and rude people, there is no need for it at all..They obv have probs of there own and take it out on other people which is totally wrong!!

Cannot wait for you both to test :dust: :dust:

try4kid3 - next week sound good..Im thinking Tue???? Hope your tears are a good sign too..Did you watch lion king in 3D?

cckarting - How are you getting on with your new cycle? FX'd this is your month :dust:

Afm - Still plodding along as usual trying not to think about TTC or BFP's but its just not working tho..I think Im officialy obsessed! Its GREAT :rofl: cannot wait to feed my POAS habbit!! its been soooooo long!


----------



## Snd0111

Oh P.s ! thing I did notice in my last PG was that every morning when I woke up I ALWAYS had a stuffy nose!!


----------



## cckarting

hey snd, things are going ok so far, i'm pretty light now so that's good, i'm really hoping it's my month this time, because were going to take a break for a while soon..... :(


----------



## TTCinBC

CCkarting---glad to hear it's finally edging off now! Now it's just waiting for O time, hopefully it's not too far off for you! Mine seems to be about 2-3 weeks after AF and it sucks! lol

Snd--yea I'm pleased with my temps so far. Hopefully they stay the same!! And it's okay to be obsessed!!! Just makes the rest of us crazies feel a bit better about ourselves to have another join us! :rofl:

Momma---hope your cold is a good sign!! Let us know about that that pain in the bum frer digi!

Glad to hear everyone is doing good! I finally got my IC's in the mail today. Of course they were put in the mailbox right AFTER I went pee!! :dohh:
Oh well, since I have a ton, I will be holding it in for a bit and then give it a go. I'm going to go have some tea with my DH while he is having a break from work here shortly. So that should help! haha not that I'm expecting anything at 9dpo
I'm feeling pretty darn good today. No cramps or anything.


----------



## cckarting

mine last month was crazy! i didn't ovulate until it was time for af again! i didn't o til cd38! talk about a long wait! i hope i don't have to wait that long this time i might go crazy! ttc i have my fx for you!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

Yes, we did see Lion King in 3d, really good !!

Not really any new symptoms, and don't feel tired at all !! 

TTc and Momma my fingers are crossed for you both. How frustrating that the frer test didn't work.

SND - Tuesday sounds good for testing, i'm with you there !!

:dust::dust:to all


----------



## Momma43009

Snd - :D My headache is alot better today! Now it is really dull. I was so looking forward to at least getting some kind of result from that test!! Oh well, I have another one :)

Yeah my nose gets stuffy at night and in the morning. Today though, my throat is a little sore....I do have some allergies too so that might be it. 

My cramps are mostly gone now...I just have some weird stuff happening instead. Some feelings that I can't really explain....it sort of feels like someone is poking me from the inside...like little twinges....totally weird I know!!!!


----------



## Momma43009

Also - I know some of you ladies have been charting. So, is it good to continue to have warmer temps? 

Do you actually feel warmer?


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey momma, no you dont really feel warmer. At least I dont. Mine seems to stay in the 36 range, but can be any where from 36.05(before O) and 36.67(after O) some women get alot higher though! And yep, its good if your temps stay up. It will drop right before af and stay up if you pg

Thanjs ladies! Well i couldbt resist, i took a test even though i didnt have much left to pee. And i think i saw a line. Had to go out so left it and when i came back and hour later there was definitely a line. Now i know your not supposed to read these ones after 30 mins, but well it does look pink. Now i cant freaking wait until tomorrow morning!!!! Grrr hurry up! Lol


----------



## try4kid3

:happydance:

TTC in BC - WOW that is so exciting !! CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks! I'm trying not to get my hopes up though. Not yet, gonna do another tonight because apparently Im a POAS addict already, and another in the AM.
But Stupid FF..I had over ridden the O date because it was well stupid, and then I went to go check something out for someone, and just thought I would remove the override just to see if it would give me my crosshairs and it did! But now it says I'm only 8dpo..stupid stupid fertility friend! On the plus side, apparently it thinks our BD'ing was well timed! :rofl: Why thank you FF! lmao


----------



## try4kid3

I really hope it is a :bfp:for you . Let us know how you get on in morning !


----------



## cckarting

i'm so excited for you, fx it's a real bfp! i can't wait to read the update!


----------



## TTCinBC

I feel crazy...I still have the test..sitting on my bathroom counter. And it's gotten a tad bit darker...and I think pinker. I'm going to go crazy...and I do have to pee. Think I will hold it for a while longer. Aughh


----------



## TTCinBC

Well I took another one. Couldn't hold it in any longer! Got a very faint line again, but this time I could see it at about 10-15 mins after and it looks pink! BUT I'm not getting my hopes up until I've got a for sure positive. I've just read about too many chemicals to get my hopes up just yet. Af is due monday, so not too long now. I will do another first thing in the morning and let you guys know!!


----------



## cckarting

you better post a pic! GL


----------



## TTCinBC

I will definitely try to get a picture if there is anything on it!! And thanks! Need all the luck I can get!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning all,

So, woke up feeling tired which is unusual for me and bb are sore and tender but not tingly. I got this exact same thing last month so not sure it's a symptom. No cold symptoms but i did have some shivers last night. Feeling quite bloated but no cramps, had twinges in my left ovary last night but nothing this morning. It's feeling more and more like PMS rather than pg !!Also, was really bad tempered with DH for no reason which is a sign of pms rather than pg. 

How are you all getting on ? SND - any symptoms ? TTC - let us know when you do that other test. Momma - have you tested yet ??

:dust::dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Heya just jamp on quickly before work

Oh ttcinbc I hope this is your BFP!! How exciting cannot wait to hear!!

Try4kid3 no I've none at all, tue is sooo long away but we will get there!!

Momma test test test dying to hear your news too!!

Cckarting I took a break last time and that's when I got my BFP!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Momma43009

TTCinBC - Oh wow! I am so excited for you!! I really hope it is a BFP!!!!

Ladies - never again will I buy those stupid digital tests!!! I got another error and I even dipped it this time!! Those things suck!! So now I guess I have to wait :( But once I take a line frer I will let you ladies know!!!


----------



## Momma43009

Also - I am a little worried to take a test....my last pregnancy, it took longer to actually get the bfp. I was already about 5 weeks. I even tested around after af was due and it was a negative!!

Should I test anyway??


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, just a quick update before i go back to sleep. Had to pee so did a test and the damn control line bled out a bit, so dont know what to think. Anyways, looks like theres still a line. But who knows! Im just tired. Had a crap sleep last night. Am going to hold it in until later morning and try again!


----------



## cckarting

snd, i'm not talking about taking a break from trying. i mean like taking a break going back on using condoms! like a real no baby making break.


----------



## cckarting

ttc, the anticipation is killing me! sorry you've had crappy tests momma fx for you!


----------



## try4kid3

Momma - you could try using FRER because they are quite sensitive.

TTCinBC - it all sounds good, I think it's very rare to get a false positive, so i think u r pg !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol well im about to head out to an appointment and will test when im back. do you think holding it for 5 hours is good enough? It was just after 5 when i tested this morning, went back to sleep for like 2 hours and am thinking of testing when i get back around 10:30. Or should i try and hokd out a bit longer?

Took a look at the test when i woke up, and theres a damn line there, not much darker, but seems a bit thicker. Ugh...im hoping these arent all evaps!


----------



## try4kid3

Sooooo exciting finger X

I think i am having AF symptoms...but it's ok at least i worked out that i ovulate later so will better prepared for next cycle !!

They haven't got a "mood" for gassy...but i am !!! hahaha


----------



## cckarting

i need to see pics! i think that's a good amount of time to hold it, but if you wanna be sure just hold it until you think your going to burst!! then test :)


----------



## Momma43009

TTCinBC - How exciting!! I can't wait for you to post those pictures :)

Now I am even more nervous to test :( maybe these bad tests are a sign to wait to test. Like I said before, I didn't get the bfp until much later before....


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, tested again. Ended up being a bit longer then I had anticipated. Anyways, another very very faint line. Nothing I can get to show up on my phone camera (no clue where charger for my actual camera is!) I think I'm going to get a frer and do that with FMU. Otherwise I'm just going to use EVERY SINGLE test I have today and still be baffled :rofl:

With my DD, I know I was at least a week late when I tested and I don't remember the line being SUPER dark, but it was there. So I'm wondering if it's just waaayy too early for me. Fertility friend has me at 9dpo. 

Getting a few pinches here and there around the top of my uterus. Can't tell what they are. Actually trying to ignore them to be honest. Doesn't help when I'm super tired and having dizzy spells. Which could be from being tired I guess.

Momma--maybe give yourself a day or two and then get the frer one with the lines. I hope you get yours! fx

cckarting--as soon as I have some pictures that you guys will be able to see, I will upload them asap!! 

trying4kid3---Tell af to stay away!! It's nice that at least if we have to get af, then hopefully we've learned something new to help us the next month! 

I think I'll be okay if it isn't this month to be honest. We haven't been trying long and this was the first proper cycle where I actually knew where I O'd and I could say for sure that the BC was out of my system. So if it takes a few more months, thats okay. Next month would be good if it's not this month. I would LOVE an August baby!! lol


----------



## cckarting

yea i dunno august is sooo hot! haha were trying for an august baby, and then were gonna cool it until like june i think.....:( sad to think about so i hope this month is it!


----------



## Snd0111

cckarting - sorry I didnt realise, i really really hope this is your month then! Sometimes feel I could do with it aswell its very stressfull at times

How is everyone else tonight? Anymore Tests?????

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

cckarting - I hope this is your month too! :)

I didn't test again today...I am just going to test either Saturday or Sunday if af doesn't come before then....


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, I've been having weird cramps..I guess you could call them that. I don't really have a history of cramping before af comes, so I tend to think these are not related. BUT on the off chance they are, I'm starting to think I will hold of buying the frer until sunday or monday IF I keep getting these lines and IF af doesn't show up earlier. No need to spend the money when I've only got a few days until af is due. 

And I'm just not going to have anything to drink tomorrow. I think I will be the DD. Better get my practice with that since I WILL get my bfp soon! 

Momma--maybe we will end up testing the same day!! lol 

Snd and Try4kid3--you guys are testing on tuesday you said? 

Is anyone doing anything for Halloween this weekend? Whats everyone dressing up as? And the kids? Tianna picked out a Minnie Mouse costume and keeps calling it Mickey mouse, lol Originally she wanted to be Spider man, but when we went to get it, she changed her mind, haha I'm going as Red Riding hood, it's a bit shorter then I would have normally liked, but oh well!! Dh is a little weary about it though, lol And him..well we're going to get his tonight. My mom is taking Tianna for the night and Dh's mom is taking her tomorrow night(just worked out that way!) so we get a nice weekend to ourselves, which is EXTREMELY rare and I'm going to enjoy every minute of it! lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi all,

TTCinBC - I hope you enjoy your lovely relaxing weekend, I'm hoping that my mum might offer to have kids for us too !!! It's a shame the tests have not worked properly, probably is best to wait until AF due...if you can hold on that long !!!

Momma - GL with your testing, I think you are right to leave it as long as possible. 

SND - I have really sore bb and twinges in ovaries - but I had the exact same thing last month and it just turned out to be AF !!How are you getting on ?

GL ladies if any of you do decide to test today

PS - We have a HAlloween party on Monday and fireworks tonight. Got the kids costumes from Tesco and they were half price...bargain !!! Enjoy you weekend ladies whatever you r doing

:dust::dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Morning all

Hope everyone is doing ok

Try4kid3 - dont count yourself out yet hun, af signs can still be mistaken for PG signs as Ive read they can be very similar

Tccinbc - Your braver than me lol, id be testing all the time. I hope you get your BFP and the :witch: stays away, your temps are still above the coverline and looking good :dust:

Momma - Good luck with testing keep us posted, and FX'd you get your BFP too :dust:

Cckarting - How are you today hope AF is on its way out and you can start chasing that egg :happydance:

Afm - My temp dropped to just above the coverline today, dont know if the :witch: is going to come early or not or its just a general temp drop due to some unknown reason..Who knows what bodys do but they sure are confusing, I also have tender BB's but I get that too with AF so cannot take that as a sign

Took DD to a Haloween party last night and she won best dresses for primary3's I dont know who was more delighted me or her lol, I dont think theres anywere on your profile here that you can upload pics she looked good :rofl:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Snd0111

tccinbc - yes we are planning to test on Tue :) are you still in try4kid3


----------



## try4kid3

yes i think so...i'm just reluctant to spend money on tests if i am pretty sure that af is going to arrive. I also may not have ov until the Monday which would only make me 8dpo on Tuesday which might be a bit early for me. I will prob cave in and test Tues tho !!

SND - i think ur a bit ahead of me ?? how many dpo are you ??


----------



## Snd0111

I am 8dpo today, we can leave it a bit later if you want :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi SND011

I have to go back and see Doctor on Tuesday and he will probably do a pg test ( cos he did last week, even tho i said there's no way i'm pg!!). So we can prob test on Tuesday...yo will be 11 dpo by then anyway !!

fingers X for you


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! we had our halloween party lastnight, it was a blast! i went as velma from scooby doo. af has finally left so now we can get to some bd'ing haha! snd i'm ok with not trying for a while. my boys birthdays are in sep and oct, and i'd hate to cram another baby in there too! it's funny cuz with my two boys and my sister's 3 there birthdays go aug,sep,oct,nov,dec! so were pretty full in the birthday department there. and if we get preg right away in june dh will be able to stay home with me once the baby comes as it's to cold to work outside in march. he won't be able to take much time off in aug but it's ok we'd still manage!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks Ladies!! Did another one this morning with fmu, and wouldn't you know it. A nice faint little pink line showed up. Was still very faint, but a bit darker then yesterdays. And it showed up in about 10mins. Now here's the issue...that line...it's gone, lol I looked at it again about the 30min mark and it's started to fade away! I don't know what to think! Am just going to break down and get the damn frer today. lol But still having a bit of poking like cramps I guess you could call them.I did cramp the last 2 months before af, but it was constant for about 1-2 weeks before it showed up and I was still having symptoms from coming off the BCP. This is my first month where I KNOW I have no left over symptoms.

And my stupid boobs are..achy today. Not to the touch, but achy none the less. My boobs hurting were my first clue when I was pg with my DD.

cckarting--glad to hear you guys had a blast last night!! Ohh that must have been an awesome costume!! I should do that one next year! I'm sooo unimaginative when it comes to costumes! lol

Trying4kid3--Ohh half price costumes! That IS awesome! I can't believe how much I paid for my DD's! It's outrageous! She wanted to be Minnie mouse and of course, it's Disney, so they hike the prices! lol Def make him do a pg on tuesday! But remember, theirs are not as sensitive as most. They're more used for AFTER you've used a hpt. At least thats how I see it anyways! FX

Snd--I think if you wanted to upload a picture, you could do it the same way we upload our pg/opk test pictures. If you used the advanced way of responding, then there should be a little paper clip icon up beside the font and size boxes and you can up load there!
So glad to hear she won!! What was she? I can't wait until my DD starts all that. She will be 4 in Jan, so she still have 2 more years until she starts school. I don't have any will power!! lol None at all!! haha Did another this morning. My temps have not dropped below coverline, no, but it did drop again a bit today. Trying not to put too much stock into that right now though.


----------



## TTCinBC

Momma!!! Dd you test today?!?!


----------



## cckarting

ttc i hope this is your bfp! it sounds pretty good, bot sure why the tests would come up positive and then go neg,thats just odd!? confusing and mean!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well once it dried the line was there, and DH could even see it, and it looks pink to us!! So we're going to retest in the morning with FMU since this wasn't. My breasts are hurting me sooo much too, mostly on the outsides, but it radiates down to the rest half the time. I don't usually get sore breasts. I know that was my first sign with my DD, so here's hoping!


----------



## cckarting

i better see pics in the morning :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Here, i tried my best to get a picture and tweeked it a bit. Dun know if you can see it or not. Light is crap and the sun is going down. Anywho, let me know what you think
 



Attached Files:







pgtest3.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cckarting

omg, i totally see it! and it's pink! i think you did it :)


----------



## TTCinBC

I hope I did too!! I'm just soooo paranoid it's an evap! Been searching like mad to see if they are common for frer! lmao!


----------



## cckarting

i don't think it's an evap, i have to line spot at work all the time, and that looks like a true positive!


----------



## cckarting

my evap from the frer was really purple, this is a nice light pink like it's suppose to be, if you are unsure you can get a digital frer!


----------



## TTCinBC

Line spot at work?? What do you do? 

Thanks! Will be testing again tomorrow


----------



## cckarting

i work in a lab, so i have to line spot strep tests, preg tests, flu test, mono tests and decide if there positive or not!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh preg tests! Okay, now tell me...I was reading something somewhere...if it's an evap, would or should you be able to see it from the otherside?


----------



## TTCinBC

cckarting said:


> my evap from the frer was really purple, this is a nice light pink like it's suppose to be, if you are unsure you can get a digital frer!

Well thats good to know! I just assumed all evaps should be colourless. And there is NO purple in this one! Omg....little bit freaking out here, but sooo terrified to get my hopes up! if the line is THIS light, would a digi pick it up? Heard they usually dont if its too early


----------



## TTCinBC

ok, here's the test not tweeked. can barely see it at all
 



Attached Files:







pgtest2.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cckarting

you can still see it though, it's a lot harder to see in the un tweeked test! i would guess you could see it from both sides, i think if you take it apart the pink control is on both sides??? no matter what you could still see the antibody strip from the back.


----------



## cckarting

if it were me, i would wait to test until day af is suppose to show, cuz if, and i'm praying af doesnt show we can just write it off as an evap, cuz a chemical would be devestating. and by then you will have a no doubt line! it's only 3 days.........


----------



## cckarting

but even in the untweeked i do see a really light pink line, at work i'd have to call it a positive, but uploaded pics can be soooo misleading. i have everything crossed for yoU!


----------



## cckarting

if you look through my threads look for one saying is this an evil evap and you can see what mine looked like!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

TTCin BC - I can totally see a line on your test, for me the untweeked photo shows a much clearer line. I had an evap last month but that was on clearblue ( blue dye) the line was all wonky and really thin . I read that evaps on pink tests are very rare, i am sure if you test again nearer to AF you will get ur BFP ! Fingers X

Momma - did u test yet ? How many dpo are you now ?

SND011 - How are u going ? I still have really sore bbs and last night had a throbbing pain in the middle of my tummy ( right near my c section scar). It was like a really sharp pain, hope it's nothing to do with the bleeding i had. Not really feeling tired and no other symptoms . It's strange but i feel like i have given up thinking i could be pg this month, i don't even have the urge to test. 

Fingers X to all !!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Morning All


Tccinbc - im keeping my fingers tightly crossed that you line gets darker and darker and your going to be our first BFP :happydance:

Momma - Were are yooooou? hope your doing ok x

Try4kid3 - im good ta, temp went back up today, but like you I dont feel too positive this time, think it maybe as last month I got my hope up and af came so im taking a more relaxed approach this time, friday tho I kept getting pains in my belly but it was all over it, kinda like when you have food poisoning and it cums and goes but not as sore, it lasted about 20 mins on and off then nothing, I thought i had eaten something and was going to get ill, but nothing came of it.

Cckarting - How are you doing? glad you had a good time at party :) and that is strange having all the birthdays in that order, Me and my best friend have 9 months between us and when we both had our 1st children there is 9 months between them too and they are best friends now :) 

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 
SND011 - I totally agree with you, I keep getting my hopes up thinking I have lots of symptoms and then just get AF anyway !! I also feel so good and not tired or anything, which Im sure i felt with past pg.

Fingers X for us both !!

:dust::dust:


----------



## cckarting

thanks snd, i know it is weird but thats just how it happened. just like everyone in my family likes to have babies at the same time. my ds, my cousin, and my brothers ds are 5 days apart. and with my other ds my other ds, my neice, and my nephew are within 5 months! the funniest part is no one knows the other one is trying


----------



## Snd0111

try4kid3 - I am always tired, i had to get put on Iron after m/c and still taking them.

cckarting - hopefully this moth you will be able to another 1 :)

Afm - I was spotting tonight when i wiped, so rekon im out as last month was the same spotting days before af came, cervix is unreachable and im sure the spotting had ewcm in it :/ confused


----------



## cckarting

i really hope this is my month! i don't wanna take a break haha


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

SND011 - The low iron is awful, i've had 2 iron transfusions this year as my iron levels were so low. When is ur af due ? could be ib ???


----------



## cckarting

your chart looks good, ib doesn't sound to far off being 9 dpo!?


----------



## Snd0111

AF due on Friday, Ive never had IB before and dont know if the temp drop on 8dpo dropped enough to implantation dip


----------



## try4kid3

Does anyone know when you calculate your lutual phase from...is it ov day to full flow or when you get spotting ??


----------



## TTCinBC

Its from o day until full red blood flow. And Snd!!! That looks like a GREAT implant dip! fX 
I would wait a few days now before testing!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well last night my dh and i BD and i noticed my cervix has dropped. Sounds weird, but sex certain ways can hurt a bit more when its low. Dont think thats a good thing. Sigh...oh well..still gonna wait until tomorrow or next to test again. Not wanting to get my hopes up.


----------



## TTCinBC

Little bit sad tonight. Got my af. So dont know what those lines were about. But oh well, im okay to get on to the next cycle. I just hope its a bit shorter and not as wacky! Lol
But not expected to O for at least another 3 weeks, boooo! So will just have to keep up with you ladies and your progress!


----------



## try4kid3

TTCin BC - I am sorry to hear that AF has turned up, what was going on with those lines ???Hopefully this next cycle will be the month for you. It always seems like such a long time to wait for 0 but we will all be in it together !! 

I am defo feeling like AF is on her way and have planned when we need to bd for next month. 

SND - did you have any more spotting ? 

GL to all

:dust::dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Awe im sorry tccinbc :hug: hope this cycle is your BFP one :)

try4kid3 - No more spotting was just that once, who knows my chart is different this month because of that dip bit im not getting my hopes up im prepared for AF, gave in and POAS but BFN, hopefully tho the :witch: will stay clear of us both

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Hey Ladies - Sorry I haven't been on in a couple of days. My daughter was sick over the weekend with a high fever :(

TTCinBC - I am sorry to hear that your af came :( 

I was so busy that I haven't had a chance to test again. Now, I have no symptoms of af or pg! I feel dizzy and a little sick sometimes and increased cm but that is it! I had those cramps and my bb's hurt a little before but now, nothing. Sometimes I feel achy cramps but not as strong as before...what do you think?


----------



## cckarting

i'm sorry TTC I was really pulling for you! but on the bright side i'm not to far ahead of you so we should be in the tww together! :)


----------



## Snd0111

I dont think im going to ben far behind you either, defo think the :witch: is on her way

Momma - im still testing and thinking AF is going to come suppose it doesnt do any harm

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

I did think af was on her way but now I am not so sure...now it feels like nothing is on its way! I am just going to wait it out and then test.....


----------



## Snd0111

Thats the way I feel right now had spotting a couple of days ago then nothing yesterday but its back tonight with AF symptoms, I never used to spot at all before AF untill after MC so I have not got a clue what is going on, Maybe my body is still recovering


----------



## Snd0111

double post sorry..pc is doing my head in grrrr


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies! Thinking it was a chem. Had faint lines, then a darker one on the frer and then nothing yesterday morning and then af last night. Soo...oh well, happens and not much that can be dine! So on to next cycle! Nice thing about being on af...im not temping! So get a little break which is nice! Lol

Snd and cckarting- how long after af do you usually O?

Im not expected to O again until nov 26. So quite a ways off for me. 

Am glad to have you ladies to 'cycle' with! Will definitely be sticking around until we get our bfps!

Momma-sorry you feel like af is coming, BUT your not out until it does. Sooo you just never know! Lets hope it doesnt come! fX for you!


----------



## Momma43009

I hope af stays away!! I think I will test in a couple of days just in case she does come....

Snd - it took my body a while to recover after my mc in June. I didn't have a normal af until a couple of months later. And then it skipped a month completely and I wasn't even pg. I will keep my fx'd for you!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

It's so nice that we have each other to chat to !! 

I woke up with really tender bbs and felt really sick, but then I always feel sick the week before AF...ggrrr PMS !!

My CM had a greenish tinge to it today...weird ??!!

Seeing the doctor tomorrow, so hopefully will find out what that bleeding was all about.

GL everyone who is left to test:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Momma - i hope ur daughter is feeling better now

SND - u might be a bit early to test if that was ib ?? maybe try again in a couple of days


----------



## try4kid3

Just tested with frer and BFN...think i am out !!


----------



## Snd0111

Tccinbc - awe im sorry :( hope your ok, I ov'd 12 days after AF last time and 14 days after this time, hope you Ov sooner than you think :hugs:

Momma - Hopefully my body will sort itself out soon :)

try4kid3 - FX'd your still in :) im not counting myself totaly out till the :witch: comes untill then theres always a chance

lots of :dust:


----------



## cckarting

i didn't O until cd 38 last month! i'm thinking it might be sooner this month, my cervix is already high and soft, can't tell if it's open really and my cm is already more watery than creamy???? so who really knows debating on picking up some opk's tonight?


----------



## TTCinBC

cckarting- would pick some up if it was me. Just to be on the safe side. You just never know with our weird and wonderful cycles! lol Mine used to be the same day every month, give or take a day, and now..it's all over the freaking place, lol

Momma-I hope af stays away for you too!! fx

Trying4kid3- It really is nice to have you ladies to chat with! Makes it easier because no one in my life here really seems to get it. I have one friend who does, but she lives 4 hours away. Took her 2.5 yrs but she finally did it and is expecting in Feb. So she totally gets it lol

Well off to take Tianna out trick or treating!! Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## cckarting

I did! opk tonight was neg, but it's still really early so i'm not worried! i figured if it's my last month ttc conceive a while i should probably do it as soon as i can. going to do opk's and tussin this month. had a blast out trick or treating with the boys, they are wiped! i don't really have anyone i can talk to about ttc but you guys. found out today one of my dh friends and his wife are expecting no 4! so they'll have 4 under 4 here this summer, kinda makes me feel barran.......


----------



## TTCinBC

Your LO will come cckarting!! you deserve to have that bfp and LO! But I totally understand, saw my DH's friend out tonight and his g/f is pg again...2nd in the last year. Kinda made me sad enough I had to walk away. Especially after the last week. but oh well, our time will come! 
Took Tianna out tonight too, and yep! She's totally wiped! lol But of course she wasn't tired enough to not have a candy or two before bed, lol 

Where abouts are you cckarting? I'm in Canada

Here's a picture of my beautiful Minnie Mouse!
 



Attached Files:







tiannahalloween2011.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTCinBC

Looking at that picture makes me feel blessed that I've been given the chance to at least have her. But of course, doesn't stop me from wanting that next one. Just so lucky to have my LO


----------



## cckarting

awwwe to cute! i'm in south dakota, haha! it just kinda gets me because she didn't even want another baby, shes strict catholic and doesn't believe in birth control. she was using temping/rythem because she didn't want another baby, and low and behold she's pregnant again! someday i'll have another baby, and hopefully a girl, but i would love another boy just as much!


----------



## TTCinBC

That would explain why your online and the other ladies aren't! lol I'm in BC to be exact.

Yea, that sucks. Well I'm catholic, but I do believe in birth control. But honestly, after all the issues I'm having since coming off it in June(and it's been one hell of a ride) I don't think I will ever use hormonal bc again. Too many risks involved!! Not sure what we would use, but we will cross that bridge when we get to it. I think I would love at least 2 more. Of course I want a boy next, but will take whatever god gives me! A little girl would be nice too! I have sooo much stuff for girls, haha


----------



## TTCinBC

And she should know that temping and what not is a form of birth control when it's used the way she's using it, lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Can't sleep...worrying about seeing the doctor today and why I was bleeding mid cycle. Really want AF to hurry up so I can start counting cycle days again !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey Trying--I'm sorry your having a crappy night. But seeing your doctor could be a good thing though! Maybe get the answers your looking for and good news!!! 

But I know the feeling of just wanting af to hurry along. That was me last cycle. I knew I wasn't pg, even though I had TONS of symptoms, but af was taking its sweet freaking time. lol

Everything will work out. Try your best to not let yourself get too worried over it. There is nothing worrying will do except stress your body out, and we don't want that! Chin up my dear, it will all be fine! FX :hugs:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi TTc in BC - thank you for your kind words, they help a lot. Fingers crossed that we all get our BFP very very soon !!!

Update - been to see Dr and no infection ...so don't know what that was all about. 

SND - how you getting on, have you tested again ?

PS BFN this morning using FRER


----------



## Momma43009

Hey ladies!

How was everyones night?

The nausea came back yesterday :( and I woke up this morning and my bb's were a little sore and they kind of hurt when I was in the shower (ya know, when the water hit lol)...weird. And of course I am still all kinds of tired. I know I should probably test since I am about 17dpo with no sign of AF but I don't want to get that BFN!! :(


----------



## Snd0111

Hello, hows everyone doing today?

Tested this morning BFN again, temp dropped again to same level as 8dpo so dont think it was implantation dip, AF signs are getting worse now :witch: due on friday

try5kid3 - Glad there was no infection :) Maybe our test are ALL wrong heres hoping :dust:

Momma - Maybe if you test it will put your mind at rest? I cana help POAS!! :test: and give us our 1st :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Snd - Haha you are so funny!! I really hope I get that BFP!! I am also getting dizzy too...hopefully another sign :) I still have my fx'd for you!!

try4kid3 - Really glad there was no infection. Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Snd0111

If you dont laugh you cry Momma, I got pretty down last tym when AF came but this time im gona take it like a lady lol!! keep ma chin up and roll into the next cycle! Well im saying that now haha


----------



## Momma43009

Snd - Haha you are right! I definitely like to laugh more than I like to cry!! I know I can just try again next cycle so I don't want to be upset but sometimes that's really hard! No stressing over it though!!


----------



## cckarting

that's what i thought, temping does not help you prevent pregnancy! some people! ugh i'm only on cd 9 and it still feels like i've been waiting forever! haha this sucks, hoping i o sooner than i did last month! momma test! i couldn't help myself i'd have to know disappointment or not it would kill me!


----------



## TTCinBC

Momma- definitely need to test!!! Lol i hope its a bfp for you!!!


----------



## Hope2bMama

Ugh this two weeks is going to kill me. I am on my 5th month of ttc. I am 5 DPO today and I feel strange. Had diarrhea yesterday...no stomach pains, just came out of nowhere. Now today I am experiences an aching sensation in my lower stomach and sides. Who know if this has anything to do with possibly conceiving this month, but I can only hope it is! Need some tww buddies!!


----------



## Momma43009

Welcome Hope2bMama!!


----------



## Hope2bMama

Momma43009 said:


> Welcome Hope2bMama!!

Thank you!! I am keeping my fingers crossed...need all the support I can get!!


----------



## Momma43009

I will have my fx'd for you!


Ladies - I have decided I am going to test this Saturday for sure! That way my af would be a whole week late (if she doesn't decide to randomly show up) :( .....but if I just can't take it anymore and I test earlier, I will let you know!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

Momma - i think you are so good waiting until Sat...fingers crossed for you

SND011 - I agree with you we are not until the :witch: catches us !!! I have had really strong PMS this time, it's so cruel the way our bodies play tricks on us !! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Try4kid3 - Thanks!! It's taking all that I have to not test before then! I may give in a test tomorrow morning....


----------



## Momma43009

I am sorry if this gross and TMI but I just had to run to the bathroom because I thought af was coming...but it just turns out that it was a lot of cm (the creamier and whiter kind). What's up with that??


----------



## Snd0111

Hi and welcome Hope2bmama and good luck :dust: TWW is a nighmare lol!!

Momma - I wish I had your will power!! GL for Sat :hugs:

Try4kid3 - Just wish I knew 1 way or another!! Not long now tho :)

cckarting - you will get there soooon hopefully

tccinbc - are you going to try preseed this time?

:dust:


----------



## Snd0111

p.s It may look like im on here CONSTANTLY lol, but I forget to log out on phone...holestly :rofl:


----------



## Snd0111

Honestly even, can only blame the keyboard for so long with all my spelling accidents!!


----------



## cckarting

haha snd! my typing has been terrible lately! MOMMA i can't believe your will power! i can say i don't have any haha! I just hope i O, it's almost as good as getting a bfp, at least I know my body is semi working!


----------



## Momma43009

Haha, honestly I have been just so busy that I forget to pick up tests lol and the store by my work doesn't have the lines one I want!! 

And I really do not want to get that bfn!! We only got to bd on the day right before I O'd so the chance was pretty slim.....


----------



## cckarting

it only takes one :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

Momma - that sounds like a really good sign ...I remember feeling the cm like that during my last pg !! fingers X

SND011 - when u testing again ?? 

PS i do the same with forgetting to log out !!!

pps welcome hopetobmama !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Momma- your will power is AMAZING! lol I would have run out by now and gotten one! I have everything I can cross, crossed for you! Is it normal for you to be this late?

Snd- I wonder if my phone does the same?? I never log out of here. Usually just close the browser. Humm? lol And honestly, I forgot about the preseed!! lol But I think I may give it a try. What have you heard about it? anything bad? Or all good?

Welcome hope2bmama! The tww is the worst!! So nice to have found a great bunch of ladies to go through it all with! 

cckarting, I know how you feel about the waiting, and about the pos opks! When I got my first it was as good as getting a BFP! lol I felt like such a geek but I didn't care! :rofl:

Well, I'm actually having a great day today! I'm feeling very hopeful about the next cycle, and any cycle I have from now til bfp actually. I'm okay with it taking as long as it needs to(within reason of course, lol)
I've been off work since the beginning of October(ruptured disc) I'm a care aid, and hurt it while at work. So that tww was a bit more stressful then normal because I had SOOO much time on my hands, lol
Today I'm going to make up a bunch of stuff and freeze it. Going to make beef stew for dinner, apple pies as well, and going to make some broccoli soup to freeze. So going to keep myself busy for the rest of the day!

Hope everyone else's day has been going great!


----------



## cckarting

oooh cooking sounds fun, i'm exhausted today, need to figure out what were going to make for supper!


----------



## Momma43009

I don't think my will power is that great but thanks anyway ladies :)

TTCinBC - Before my mc it was pretty regular with a few days here and there. But after my mc it took me a couple of months. And then my af came and then skipped a month and then came and was here for 2 weeks (which is longer than usual) so I am just really trying not to get my hopes up lol.


----------



## Momma43009

If I am not pg though, I wonder what is wrong with me to have all of these symptoms/problems lol!!!!


----------



## Snd0111

try4kid3 - em 2mor @7am,3pm and most prob 10pm maybe a few inbetween :rofl: POAS addict yes that me!!

tccinbc - Ive read that its really really good, im going to give it a shot, why not...might as well go through it all lol...mmmm your cooking sounds good, post it over to scotland in exchange for a haggis!!! :)


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL so not a fair trade!!! Where in scotland are you? My dads whole family, including him are from there. He moved here when he was younger. I have yet to go, had a few cancelled trips for poor grades when I was younger :blush: 
Most of my family all live in Glasgow, so would love to visit them some day soon! 

Well Momma, I will be anxiously awaiting the test results!!! I can't wait!!

Well stew is in the oven and I'm now making the soup. Need to get some shortening for the dough for the pie crust and have to wait until my DH is home to go get that. Actually, I think I will send him!! Need to get some tampons as well, and I've already gotten him to get them once before..wonder if he'd do it again?! :rofl:


----------



## Snd0111

Im about 3 hours north of glasgow, My grades were bad in school too, was never one for sitting still and mouth shut in school :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Well I did really well in school. Until I hit grade 12..then I just didn't seem to care. Of course it was the year that really mattered when it comes to university, lol


----------



## cckarting

how was your dinner ttc? i'm thinking i want to make an apple pie :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,
i'm up early again !!!

SND011 - gl for all the testing today, i really really hope u get ur BFP !!!!

I thought i detected a Scottish accent when u were writing, I am right down on the South Coast ...have u got any snow yet ??!!!

Hope the other ladies on here are doing ok with their new cycles and momma gl for Saturday !!

AFM - have a raging sore throat and stuffy nose but everyone around me seems to have it so not counting it as symptom. My AF is due on Sunday ( but spotting usually starts Friday) thinking of just waiting as feel more PMS than pg !!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Well I managed to get the soup and stew done, but not enough time for the pie. I started to lack enough energy late this afternoon. My af is REALLY heavy this month. Haven't seen one like this in a looong time. So it's probably making me a bit anemic. But anyways, the stew and soup turned out awesome. They always like my stew, so thats good. And the cream of Broccoli coup was probably the best I've made. I haven't made any in a looong time! I made some years ago when DH and I first started dating and brought a big pot over to him. Well he had a bowl and the rest went bad. He wouldn't tell me until months later that it was horrible! lol I knew it wasn't my best. Bless him for being nice and eating it anyways! lol
He was VERY relieved when this batch turned out :rofl:
Anyways, will get to the apple pies tomorrow. But have to take my DD to the clinic tomorrow. She's had this fungus on her baby toe since she was about 6 months old and all the doctors just said she is too young to treat and she will probably grow out of it. Well it's been about 3 years and it's worse and tonight it's half ripped off(the toe nail) just me looking at it hurts her. She wrapped it up and will be taking her in. Not too sure what they will do for her. But they better do something or I'm going to freak out on them! Poor girl, it's no way for a toddler to have to live! 

How was everyone else's day?


----------



## Momma43009

Hey ladies - I actually tested this morning at about 4:00 and got a BFN!!! :( :(

I am not sure what's going on.....I guess I will wait a week and then if af doesn't come then I will test again and call my dr.

By the way, my Mom was born in Glasgow and I still have family there! My mom and her family came over here when she was about 4. Small world eh? lol


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear everything turned out good ttc! it sounds amazing, not sure what to make for supper tonight, maybe some beef stew?? nothing new to report on the baby making lol hoping I O a whole lot earlier than last month! sorry about your bfn momma! i still have my fx for you!


----------



## Hope2bMama

Well 6 DPO today..8 days left until testing begins if i miss. Been feeling odd lately. stomach is tingling and I had some random diarrhea the other day. Breasts are extremely sore, don't know if this is related to possibly being pregnant since it is so early, but they hurt like heck! Thanks for the support ladies, keep it coming.


----------



## cckarting

GL hope!


----------



## Snd0111

hi All

sorry I havent been on all day been soooo busy :( 

Anyway just popped in to say Im out :wich: arrived today, im fine tho..looking farward to buying all my supplies for this cycle...and my preseed :)

Talk in a bit im just in the door

x


----------



## Momma43009

Snd - I am sorry that af showed up!! :( But hopefully next cycle you will get your bfp!! I want to know why mine hasn't showed up yet....


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

SND011 - i'm so sorry the witch got you, I think mine is just around the corner !! We can continue to support ready for new cycle !!

I did a test and BFN boo !! Not going to waste any more money buying tests 

Momma - maybe you should go to Drs and find out why no AF ??

Here's to our new cycles and :dust::dust::dust::dust:to everyone


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry about af Snd, but hey at least we have good attitudes for the next cycle!! :hugs:

cckarting--did you end up making stew? lol Mine turned out great, and I think I'm going to have some of the Broccoli soup I made for lunch today. 

Momma--sorry about the bfn, but that IS really odd that your af still hasn't showed up. I'd definitely be wondering myself too! 

Trying4kid3, I really hope your af doesn't show up!! And I agree, definitely continuing all this wonderful support will be awesome! 

Well, I've got to head to my Drs shortly here. Just a check up for my back. But my physio lady wants some x-rays done ,now that we know I'm not pregnant. Sooo I imagine I will have those done this week.

Don't know if any of you have had any readings done, but I've had 2 done. First one said October would be either my conceive, birth or the month I find out in and I would have a girl. The second I just got today said that I would conceive in mid-January and find out the end of January. So that would mean an October baby! lol She said a girl too. Darnit, I want a boy! lol Anywho, I posted the last reading in my journal if anyone wants to take a look. This last one really got me thinking. Sooo you guys may need to stick it out with me until then! :rofl:


----------



## cckarting

sorry snd! hopefully this month will be it for all of us! ttc i don't think i'm going to do soup today i think i'm going to make chicken courdon blue, spinach artichoke dip, and grapes?


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh the spinach artichoke dip is probably my favorite dip...and now I want some :rofl: may have to take a detour on my way back from the doctors, hahaha


----------



## cckarting

haha,i'm hoping it's good it's a tastefully simple one, and i've been wanting it forever! i've only had it at resturants and it's SOOOO good!


----------



## Momma43009

You guys talking about food really makes me hungry :)

I will wait until my af is a week late and then call my dr. my bb's are still sensitive and that doesn't happen before I my af comes......


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea makes sense to wait, but boy you have will power! Would be driving me NUTS! lol

Ugh, so woke up this morning feeling like crap. And just getting worse. Really hope its gone soon. I havent been sick in sooo long and don't want to start now! Think I will just go lay in bed and read and let DH take care of DD, hehehe


----------



## Hope2bMama

cckarting said:


> GL hope!

thanks!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ugh...cant seem to get myself to sleep tonight! And i have a bunch of stuff to do in the morning. Sigh...

Anyone seen the movie The Time Machine? Its on tv and it seems like a strange movie lol


----------



## Momma43009

I have seen that movie and it is not that bad lol :) the animal/monster things it in are weird and the ending part where the main character kills that weird blue villian who controls the animal/monsters are really the weird parts LOL :D

I am a big movie buff by the way :)


----------



## Snd0111

Hi ya's

Hows everyone doing? Anymore tests done???

Its 3 were waiting on now is it? Gl to you all..we need a good BFP :)

Thats my mintor set back to cd1 and my chart..roll on the :witch: leaving


----------



## cckarting

GL Everyone! ttc i hope your feeling better today!!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

10dpo and negative with frer, said i would stop testing but couldn't resist last one !!

REALLY not going to test any more...AF due tom 

How u ladies doing ?


----------



## cckarting

soory you got a bfn try4! :( i'm doing alrgith just waiting to O, or trying to figure out when i'm going to O.........


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks! Feeling even crappier today. Yay! Af AND sick...im onnne lucky girl lol 
Oh well, still functionable, so thats all thar matters.

Sorry about you bfn trying, well i still hope af doesnt show up for you! 

Momma-- was an interesting movie. I used to watch a ton of movies and then wheb i had my dd, i couldnt stay awake for the thing! Lol funny part is, i used to bug my mom for doing that and now its me! Lol ive gotten better. So any movies you suggest?

I think im just gonna take it easy today and not do much.


----------



## cckarting

sorry to hear your still feeling crappy! i hope you get to feeling better soon :(. hmh i dunno any good movies i've seen recently off the top of my head.......if i think of some i'll let you know.


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - What kind of movies do you like??

I have been feeling okay today. My throat is hurting still and I am extremely tired. I actually did not test today and I am really going to try not to for a few more days! GL to everyone with Oing and POASing!!!


----------



## cckarting

ok so i thought of one. bridesmaids is a funny movie! momma your killing me by not testing haha. GL when you do test, and keep us updated. everybody xf that i O early this cycle please :)


----------



## Snd0111

Tccinbc - hope you get better soon, nice hot bath and some new pampering products :)

Try4kid3 - sorry your getting bfn's some people take a longer to get + fx,d you get yours

Momma - I so wish I had willpower like you, it would save me a fortune lol 

How's everyone else doing?

I'm not long back from dentist, got the rubber mouth syndrome!! 1st of 12 fillings :( damn tounge stud!! Least to say I've taken it out now

:dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Cckarting have you seen I spit on your grave!! What a revenge story that is!!!


----------



## cckarting

no, i wouldn't watch it after i watched last house on the left! it was horribly graphic, and i didn't like the 5 min rape scene, finished the movie but i'll never watch it again. i spit on your grave had the same feeling to last house on the left so i never did watch it!


----------



## Snd0111

Ye it is pretty horrid!!

Had a look at your chart, its looking a lot different than your last one, maybe you will Ov earlier :happydance: have you always had long cycles?


----------



## cckarting

I am hoping your right, and yea there totally different from last months! NO i have NEVER had a cycle this long in my life. I usually range from 30-38 days. ususally more often 30-31 days, right on time. normal 5 day af. so i dunno what the world this one was about! i think its cuz my last two cycles before this one were 21 and 22 days and they were just evening themselves out lol. i and praying I O earlier this month between 14-17 would be perfect :) How you getting along snd, trying anything new this cycle?


----------



## Snd0111

It must have been very annoying!! I'm good ta considering af is here..2nd after mc was not very nice at all, this time it's not sore just heavy and 7days.. hopefully will just be the normal 4 days..I'm going to try preseed and lots more :sex: lol

OH said I was stressing him out last cycle so I'm not talking about it too much this time, I can see his point tho he felt a bit like a machine!!


----------



## cckarting

haha. my dh is so excited were "trying" so much. it's kinda funny, he's more into bding than i am anymore! i'm so tired already tonight, thinking i'm going to be heading off to bed here soon......night all


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
How are we all doing ?

I suppose we are now all waiting for O day...my AF is either due tom or Sat...just wish it would hurry up !!

Hope everyone is ok - Momma did you test again ??


----------



## cckarting

morning ladies! hope you all have a FABULOUS FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Hope2bMama

cckarting said:


> morning ladies! hope you all have a FABULOUS FRIDAY!!!!!

TGIF!! I am 8dpo today. 6 more days left till testing begins! I want a Positive!!


----------



## cckarting

GL hope!


----------



## try4kid3

Gl hopetobmoma


----------



## Momma43009

Yes, I tested again this morning with the other test and it was another BFN :(

And now I feel like I my "symptoms" are less noticable....bout time I went to the dr. I suppose lol 

GL to ALL and baby dust all around :) :)


----------



## cckarting

i'm sorry momma, you sure you didn't just ovulate late???? if i wasn't temping this month i would have FLIPPED out! I o'd way late like after af was suppose to be here on cd 38 (normally a 30-37 cd) and didn't get af until cd48, i would have been dying to be 18 days late all bfn and no end in sight!


----------



## Momma43009

Well I though I ovulated around 10/15 after I took that OPK but maybe I didn't O then.....I had to have just ovulated late then. 

Because now, I just had that really light brown discharge when I went to the bathroom...usually that means af but I don't have any cramps really and I ALWAYS get cramps right before the :witch: !!! I am just messed up I guess LOL


----------



## cckarting

to funny! i'm sorry momma! hopefully it is IB, and you just O'd late......like i said i really would have went crazy last month if i hadn't been temping.i have my fx you get your bfp this month! opk's are great at determining lh surge for ovulation, but you can have a surge and not ovulate. when i started using opk's i got a pos opk on aug 4th, so guessing that i o'd the 5-6 give or take then got bloods drawn and they said i didn't ovulate, so opks are never full proof.....


----------



## Momma43009

That would be nice, but I will try and not get my hopes up. I will just chalk it up as a learning experience :) My next cycle I will start charting and using OPKs so I can try and stay on top of this craziness and get that BFP!!! I hope everyone gets their BFPs!!!


----------



## cckarting

i'm so excited that your going to start charting! i was so excited to get my pos opk and see my temp rise and get my cross hares it was almost as good as a bfp!!


----------



## Momma43009

The problem is when that happens and it is time to bd, my DH isn't really involved with my charting and things like that. He knows that I am trying but HE really isn't and he doesn't want me to talk about it because then he won't feel like bding....he is such a girl! So I pretty much am just going to have to jump him when everything is lined up!!! LOL

But seriously, I think he is just afraid because I had that mc last time.....


----------



## cckarting

i'm sure he is a little scared. my dh knows i temp but not much else, we just bd every other to every third day that way i still get the swimmers when i need it and he has no idea when i O! :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

I got a smiley on opk but I don't think i ovulated at all. I never felt the EWCM, in fact i didn't have much cm at all. Going to try again this month and make sure we bd a after the smiley, I think we bd too early !!


Momma - i think u may have o later than u did..it could be ib ??? fingers X

I have decided not to tell my DH as this month we were like robots and I think he felt pressured to perform. Oh well wish AF would hurry up ( never thought I would say that !!)


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies, sorry ive been a bit MIA. Just havent been online much the last day or two. Maybe my mind is taking a break from baby stuff lol

Sorry about all the stupud bfn ladies! We're definitely all going to get our bfps and im not gonna leave this thread til wr do! Humpf! Now thats determination! :rofl:

Well af is on its last day here. Just a tad biy of spotting, now on to my loooong 3 week wait until I O. Would be sooo wonderful if I O'd earlier this month! 

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## cckarting

hey ttc, hope your back to feeling better today, things are good, i'm hoping i o a lot earlier this cycle too, i'm with you til the end! i'll be here as long as you are until we get our bfp!


----------



## Momma43009

I am here until then too, and even after!!! I enjoy chatting with you ladies :)

Yes, my DH says he feels pressured to perform if I talk about it too. We don't bd that much so I might need to step up my game! I hope I can get him to bd at least 2-3 times a week...

That would be amazing if it was ib!! I haven't really had it since that one time... I will keep you all posted :)


----------



## cckarting

i can say that i'm blessed to have a dh who knows everything about ttc with me, he helps me check my cervix when i can't reach it, and we talk about ttc every so often and it doesn't affect his ability to perform. he wants to bd more than i do! haha he really is the best! it helps we've been together FOREVER and been through everything together. we've been together since i was 16, he was 17.


----------



## Snd0111

heeelloooo :)

Hows everyone tonight?

Good luck with testing hope3bmama :) roll on your BFP not long now :dust:

try4kid3 - you may still get your BFP

Momma - my OH was like that too said I put too much pressure on him so this time im being very quiet...well untill Ov time that is!!

cckarting - your lucky your DH is so good at the whole TTC thing, most only want to DTD, doubt my OH will ever be checking mine!! he would have some look on his face if i even suggested it lol


----------



## Snd0111

tccinbc - Im not on as much as I like just now either, doing it on the sly haha OH said im too addicted!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Snd0111 said:


> tccinbc - Im not on as much as I like just now either, doing it on the sly haha OH said im too addicted!!!

LOL SND-my DH made a comment like that once...it was the last one he dared make I'll tell yah! :rofl: He's got his addictions(his car) and I've got mine! So he just lets it be. Think he even thinks its kinda cute now haha

Yea, my DH and I do talk a fair amount about ttc and all that jazz. He knows I temp, he knows I do the OPKs, but I spare him the details. I don't tell him what my CM is like and what that means and I don't tell him what my temp is and what not. Not on purpose, just don't seem to bother.

Haha cckarting--I'm sure if I asked my dh to check my cervix he'd be all over that request! HAHA

Ohh Momma! I hope you really do have a bfp! You'd be our first!

Trying--Ive had months where I don't get EWCM either, it just stays watery. And FF says watery is considered fertile as well. Who knows with our bodies. I swear, they're normal until we decided it's time for a baby! And then they just want to screw with us! lol

I think part of my reason for not being online so much is honestly, I've been exhausted lately. I had the heaviest af I've had in a long time and it seems to have taken a lot out of me. Just been so sleepy

So I have to make some appy's for my friends bridal shower at the end of the month. Any idea's on what i should make??


----------



## cckarting

ooooh, make pin wheels there AMAZING! i love to cook and bake. my dh makes the most beautiful birthday cakes so i love to bake and watch him decorate :) I really am blessed to have him though. he's an amazing father, can't wait to have another baby, super talented,sweet i've never loved anyone as much as him (and our boys of course). what else could you bake.......mini stawberry shortcakes there super easy and delish! sorry i'm kinda ranting i'm feeling crazy tonight haha.


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL no no, ranting is okay! mini stawberry shortcakes sound awesome! Do you have a recipe? lol

I can relate with you on the DH front. Mine is a wonder, amazing Dad and can't wait to go through it all again with him. He's an awesome cook, but not so good with the baking. Thats my department! lol

I was also thinking crab and cream cheese stuffed mushrooms. But wanted a dessert too!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

All this talk of delicious food is making me hungry and i've just joined the local slimming club !! I thought I would be positive for the next few weeks and maybe lose a bit of weight for when i get that BFP !!!

No AF as yet but I am having cramping and know she is not far away !!

I hope we all get our O ASAP. Is everyone using opk or monitors. Wouldn't it be funny if we all ov at the same time !!!

GL and enjoy the weekend :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cckarting

OMG that sounds AMAZING!!!!! i want that recipe. https://allrecipes.com/recipe/mini-strawberry-tarts/detail.aspx here's a recipe i found for the shortcake torts i just used a mini muffin pan used a yellow cake mix/bunt cake and then do creme cheese with marshmallow puff mixed together, put a spoon full on top and then put a strawberry to top it off! super delicious!


----------



## try4kid3

Hello

Got my AF today ...quite pleased cos now i know my body is back to normal after that bleeding. So spotting for a couple of days then hopefully cd1 will start on Monday. Can't wait for this cycle feeling very positive about things.

Hope you ladies are all OK and having a nice weekend


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry trying! Af sucks, but my cycke in september i was excited to get it. Just because i knew it was coming and meant a fresh start. Im thinking about some opks and in temping. I basically jist used the opks to confirm i was Oing as i was having O pains. Wondering if my O date will move itself up or stay whrte its been, which is still another 2 1/2 weeks away! Lol

Thanks for the recipe! I think I will give that a try for the shower, and the stuffed mushrooms. Well my dh's family is sooo good with makibg stuffed mushrooms. The recipe i hace isnt theirs, but wondering it i should do theirs. When i decide on one, i will post it for you! 

Not much to report here. Af is totally gone. Forgot to temp yeaterday, but woje up for it today and temp is back down to where it was last month. So thats a good start. Just going to do some cleaning and paintjnf with my lo this weekend. Dh works all weekend. He works every other weekend, which isnt too bad when you work in our field! Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## cckarting

not up to much today just trying to think of what i want to make for supper tonight.....not sure what to make, i don't really feel like cooking tonight haha. it's cold and windy so doubt we will be able to go outside and do anything today. :( but were going to go out and something i'm dying being in the house!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
AF has come on quite strongly today so feeling a bit crappy. Never mind it's still the weekend !!

Going to my nephew's 4 yr old party today, which will be great fun. It's at a soft play area which my two kids love !!

I have started my new calendar and worked when I should start testing with opk. Hoping it's going to be around the same time as last month. I would love to get a BFP this cycle and be pg over Xmas !!

Hope you all have good Sundays !!

PS coming on here really makes the time go quickly and makes the waiting so much better !!!


----------



## Snd0111

Try4kid3 - sorry the :witch: got ya, onwards and upwards chick, let's get our BFP's this time...are you going to try temping? That helps pass the time a lot and pretty interesting

How's everyone else? It's getting bloody cold now :( 

Did anyone do anything lastnight? We went to a bigbonfire was good but cold 

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

Yes I would like to try temping, do you need a special therm or will my digital one we use for the kids do ? So what would u expect to happen to ur temp during the cycle ? Also, where can i put the data, i see you use ff, i had a look at that website and it looked really confusing !!


----------



## Snd0111

Hi ya

Yes i use FF, it really easy to do, just register and you will get a calender, each day you take your temp at the same time as soon as you wake up, I set my alarm for 7am, you do it before you get up basicly as soon as you wake up even before talking lol..you will need a basal thermometer for temping they are cheap online.

also you have to be aware of your CM, on the calender you just click on the date and a thing will come up where you enter all your data and save it, then you will start to see your chart. it will confirm Ov by giving you cross hares, although it does not tell you when your about to Ov it will confirm it. After Ov your temps will stay up untill AF then you will get a temp drop, if PG your temps stay up.

You will get to grips with it, If I can then anyone can lol Im no the brightest button in the box haha


----------



## try4kid3

Hi SND

Thanks for all that infor, very helpful !!

I have ordered a BBtherm from amazon so should be with me on Tuesday. I also looked at ff. I think i will start plotting tomorrow as that's when my cd1 should start ( full flow). HOw do you put the links into ur file so everyone can see your chart and also you have an ov timer thingy on ur profile, how do u get that ??

Sorry too many questions for a SUnday am !!!


----------



## Snd0111

Thats ok :)

OH is away to work so I have plenty time today, you click the sharing link at the top of the page and make a ticker, you will get a thing to copy and paste then you just paste it into your signature on here, (I think lol)


----------



## cckarting

haha snd. i felt like a moron temping, and had no idea what i was doing my first month, but now it's going pretty good this is my 2nd month temping and it really is helpful! especially me because my dr said i wasn't oing, but i did last month!!!! and i'm hoping to O again this month (FX) if you need help there is a 25 min step by step course thats really really helpful!


----------



## Snd0111

Me2 lol, was asking a million questions, I didnt read the step by step this tho..its like getting a flat pack unit I never read the instructions!! ends up falling apart lol


----------



## Snd0111

Its a good job you started temping, as we all go with what doc says :) glad you found out you were


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

so excited to start temping !! i did try to put my chart on here but don't think it has appeared yet !!

Thanks for all advice


----------



## Snd0111

Its not worked, I'll go have a quick look at mine and get back to ya :)


----------



## Snd0111

This is where I learned to do it, it will prob be easier for you than me trying to explain it, am not very good at trying to explain things it all ends up being thingy's and this and thats, I confuse myself sometimes lol 

Hope that helps


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

i think i have put link in to correct chart now, had last month's on there !!

No temp recorded yet and my cycle should start tom, can u see it ?


----------



## Snd0111

When I click on yor chart is says ling unavailable :(


----------



## Snd0111

Sorry it says address not valid???


----------



## Snd0111

Try going on FF, sharing, set up, copy your Charting Home Page Web Address and paste it onto your signature


----------



## Snd0111

Ahh if you click get sharing code/buttons it gives you bbcode :)


----------



## TTCinBC

lol I was going to say, you just need the bbcode and your all good. Pretty sure that's what I did!

So ladies, I have committed to starting weight watchers. I had so many issues with blood pressure with my DD and I weighted 35lbs less then I do now! Anyone ever give it a try?

Well weekend has been pretty slow for me. Haven't managed to do a whole lot. Mostly because I have nooo motivation what so ever! lol
Branden made dinner last night(bless him) and it turned out horrible, which is weird for him. Sooo we ended up getting a sitter and going out bowling and for something to eat with friends. So was a nice night out. Tonight will consist of me watching PanAm, I'm just loving that show! 

Temping was a pain the first month, but I think I've got it pretty well now. I didn't do the tutorial either. lol I tend to figure it out as I go along.


----------



## try4kid3

Thanks for advice ladies, I am so rubbish at IT things !! Will look at it again tomorrow when it will be CD1 for me.

TTC - I joined Slimming World which is similar to WW. LIke you, I joined for health reasons, my iron levels were much better when I was a bit slimmer. I also want to get as slim as i can so then if i do get pg I won't be big and uncomfortable !!

Just watching TV tonight and chillin before long week at work .

Have a nice Sunday eve everyone !!


----------



## try4kid3

Think i've done it this time ...can't wait for my BBT therm to plot in my temps !!


----------



## Snd0111

i tried a diet which is good its called Neris & Indias idiot proof diet, if you can stick to it its really good, https://www.amazon.co.uk/Neris-Indias-Idiot-Proof-Diet-Twig/dp/0141027436

Ive never tried Weight watchers but have tasted some of the food, some is good others not so.

Ive not temped since cd1 had a few days without an alarm for a wee break but back to it tomorrow :)

Well at least you got a night out instead, sounds like fun.

:dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh dear, it just took me to my chart. It's no worries, you will figure it out in time. It took me a while to get it. As long as YOU can access it, thats all that matters, lol

Oh! and if you have a phone capable to downloading apps(I have the android market) you can download FF's app and its WONDERFUL for bedsiting charting. I just wake up(kinda,lol) take my temp, put it in my phone and back to sleep! 
GL!


----------



## Snd0111

When I click the link it comes up with the login page :/


----------



## Snd0111

It should look something like this www.fertilityfriend.com/home/384f1d] My Ovulation Chart[/url]

Ive taken a bit out or it would have just said my chart


----------



## TTCinBC

Humm, I had a quick glance at it. Looks pretty interesting. May see if it's here in Canada. Easier to deliver! lol

Actually, I don't think I will be buying lots of their(ww) foods. For me, I think the idea of being able to eat whatever I buy myself and cook myself is easier. Because I think it sets up better ground work. Instead of buying easy foods. If any of that made any sense at all! lol

I seem to be having issues with words today. I just can't get them out the way i want to, or in a way that makes any sense at all! lol


----------



## Snd0111

Haha I always have that problem!! It is a good diet, and you get to eat lots good home cooked stuff, you have to get used to eating a good breakfast tho, I don't usually but that diet says you have to but your allowed sausage and eggs, bacon etc but no bread or milk, creams ok tho :) it's a strange one but does work


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

Will look at chart again tomorrow...might have to get DH to sort it out, thanx for looking tho !!

Off to watch X factor now...in bed !!!!

:thumbup::happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cckarting

ok, here's how you do it. login to your fertility friend homepage and on the right hand side of the page there is a tab that says sharing. click it and then click on get code under charting home page. then it will give you an address, you just copy and paste it to your signature! hope it works this time. were not doing much tonight either just made beef stew and buns for supper and hanging with the kiddos! GL temping :)


----------



## TTCinBC

cckarting said:


> ok, here's how you do it. login to your fertility friend homepage and on the right hand side of the page there is a tab that says sharing. click it and then click on get code under charting home page. then it will give you an address, you just copy and paste it to your signature! hope it works this time. were not doing much tonight either just made beef stew and buns for supper and hanging with the kiddos! GL temping :)

Woohoo! Beef stew! :rofl: Hope it was good! I had to freeze half of the one I made. Made too much I guess. Going to make some more cream of broccoli soup tomorrow though. It's sooo easy and sooo good. And everyone here seems to like it as it was gone pretty quick, lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

I have tried again - thanks to all for advice. Hope you can see it now !! Speak laters


----------



## TTCinBC

Woohoo! It worked! Now we can stalk your chart lol


----------



## try4kid3

cool, not much on there at the mo !!! Just waiting for my BBtherm to arrive !!!

Have a good day


----------



## Momma43009

Hello ladies!

Sorry I have not been on here for the last couple of days. I've been busy! Anyway, I don't have that brown spotting anymore. It was just for that one day...I feel pretty good just tired and STILL bloated lol. I am not sure if I should wait or I should just go see my dr.....

My DH even surprised me and we bd'd alot over the weekend! Even after we watched a show on "Life Before Birth" where it explains and talks about EVERYTHING! I think he is coming around to helping me get that bfp!! LOL


----------



## cckarting

thats good to hear momma! glad he's coming around. how late are you now? have you tested since?


----------



## Momma43009

Well if I had a normal cycle I would be about 9 days late...but maybe my cycles are way longer than I thought. I haven't tested since that last time....


----------



## cckarting

hmmmh....i dunno what's your longest cycle been? if it were me and i poas and it was bfn i would probably go to the dr and see whats going on. My cycle this last month was craZy the longest i've ever had but i knew i ovulated late because of my chart so i was only goign to let it go until 18dpo before going to the dr, or cd 60 at the very latest!


----------



## Momma43009

Well before this latest cycle I totally skipped a month. Or is it possible that my cycle is just that long? I think I finally started on cd60 and then my af was almost 2 weeks long....


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

Momma - I think it might be a good idea to go to your doctors and then you will find out what's going on ??


----------



## Snd0111

momma - I would agree maybe test and if bfp go see doc

try4kid3 - Yay :happydance: another chart to stalk :) 

hope everyones doing ok :dust: 

cd6 tomorrow tests on cbfm start :happydance:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

SND - that's exciting...time seems to have gone really quickly !! - hoping my BBT comes tomorrow then i can plot my temps !!

Having a horrendous AF, wish it was over already...sigh !! Oh well, can't complain i suppose it's only for a short time. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Trying--don't be tooo worried about temping while you have af. It seems to get a bit more up and down when af is around. Estrogen surges and all that jazz. I took my af days off from temping. Was a nice little break. Now my temps are being odd. Day before yesterday was 36.13 and yesterday 36.12...normal for this time of month. And then today it jumped up to 36.41 and there was NO reason at all for it. Was barely awake today, yesterday and the day before when I took my temp. And last night I had some ewcm. I read we can get ewcm whenever we have an estrogen surge...wonder if thats what did it to my temp to? I though estrogen drops your temp? Ugh it's all so confusing!!! lol feeling as if I need to run out and get some OPKs haha


----------



## Momma43009

Try4kid3 - I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time! :(

Yes, I guess I will call my doctor and see what he says. I was suppose to see him last month but I just started a new job and had to cancel the appt....

I might test just for the heck of it before I see him so I can say that I did haha. But honestly I just don't feel it :( I can't wait to just be on track with my cycles and know what is going on. 

But my DH is being super nice to me these last couple of days so that is really helping :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

Thanks for advice re temping during AF, will hold off until it goes away I think !! 

TTC - it does sound confusing, I'm not sure why you would have a change in temp sorry, i need to read up on the whole thing a bit more.

momma - i hope you get some answers soon, GL if you do decide to test

:dust::dust::dust:to all


----------



## Snd0111

tccinbc - my temps were a bit up and down last cycle, have no idea why either, i agree it ia all pretty confusing!!

momma - I really do hope you give us our first :bfp: if not you get some answers from doc gl

try4kid3 - I took a wee break from remping too although I do love it, its nice to not have to get up at 7am at the w,end and stick a thermometer in your gob

I still havent ordered my preseed yet better get my butt in gear and get it, dont know when Ov will be this time any where between cd12 - 14



:dust:


----------



## Snd0111

cckarting - any sign of Ov yet? 

Hope2bmama - Have you tested :) 

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

no i haven't O'd yet, still waiting haha! it could be a long wait.still just hanging out. been doing opk's and nothing so far. it's there but i can't tell if it's getting darker or not. how's everyone else doing? momma did you make your appt yet?


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea I haven't ordered my preseed yet either. Going to talk to DH and see what he thinks of it before I go ahead and order. Just don't want to be totally weirding him out with a syringe full of goop :rofl:

But I don't think he will have an issue with it

Well stupid snow started today. Snowed for a good few hours. Has just stopped now. A little bit stuck but I assume and hope that it will go away! I know winter is coming and is pretty much here, but damnit! I don't want to accept it! lol


----------



## cckarting

snow! that first snow always sucks. we've been so lucky to not have any snow yet, but i can tell it's coming! how's it going ttc? Hopefully we can oth be in the 2ww together, i hope i get to be in with someone! aaaahhh i just wanna scream :)


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL I hear you on that one! I was having that kind of day yesterday too! Today is a bit better. Well my af finished up thursday. Tiny bit of spotting on friday, but nothing to be considered flow. Fertility friend tells me I still have 15 days left until I'm even in my fertile period. I'm sooo worried it's going to come early this month and I'm going to miss it!! lol Thinking I should order some cheap OPKs online and test every day! lol

I've been trying to take my mind off it a bit more lately. Been focusing more on loosing a bit of weight. 

Hows it all going for you?


----------



## cckarting

my cycles are so crazy i don't ever know when it's going to come so i've been doing opk's every day and charting everyday and bd'ing all the time because i don't know when i'll O. if it goes with my last chart i don't for another 2 weeks. but I think it could be within the next week cuz my cm is watery and my cervix is petty soft already, but opk's are very neg! so we might be in the 2ww together!


----------



## TTCinBC

That would be awesome if we were! We can obsess together! lol
I think I am going to get some opks just to be on the safe side. Ohh if I were to go based on my cm, you'd think I was fertile now! lol My cm was ewcm yesterday.


----------



## cckarting

i've heard that can happen right after af. I never get ewcm so i can never really go by that it just gets watery.


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea I don't know if I normally do, because honestly, last month was the first month I even knew what to look for!! lol


----------



## cckarting

thats me too! i didn't really start worrying about anything until last month. thats when i started temping and opking everyday!! and i noticed I didn't have any ewcm last month so i'm guessing i don't every have any cuz i've never noticed it before.


----------



## TTCinBC

Sooo my DH told me tonight he thinks I'm getting 'too emotional' over this TTC thing. I just about bit his head off for that comment. I was emotional in general yesterday and then I found out someone I despise went and got pg. They found out we were trying and apparently there is some sort of competition going on that I'm unaware of, and they started trying too, and wouldn't you know it, they got pg right away. Twit...

Anyways, I was emotional yesterday because of hormones and I cried, and he thought it was because of that. Some days...I swear his head is up his arse! lol
Basically told him to be quiet and that he's wrong. He stopped talking, lol

Ohhhh how our men love us!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies,
Up really early this morning with DS who wanted breakfast straight away ( 5.57am!!!).

Hope ypu are managing to keep warm in the :cold: !!! We have very mild winters on the south coast and we rarely get any snow !!

I hope you ladies get your pos opk very soon, i'm sure it won't be that long to wait. 

TTCin BC - it's so hard when you hear of other people getting pg, where i work there is always people pg or baby showers going on but i just zone out !!! I think DH sometimes just don't get it !!! Mine is quite relaxed about the whole thing but we haven't been trying for that long, i think it might be a different story in a few months time,

Have a good day ladies

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Hello ladies!

No, I have not made my appt yet. But I will call today. 

It is really hard to hear about people who don't even have to try and get pg or they didn't really want to and then they do!! Also, I have a friend who is due in January and it's hard because thats when I would have been when I was due but I had the mc :( so its really hard to see her go through all of the things that I would have been going through. 

But it happens. I just can't wait to get my bfp! And of course I can't wait for you ladies either!!

FYI, took a test this morning and it was a bfn :(


----------



## Snd0111

Tccinbc - hope your feeling better today :hugs: its not easy when other ppl get PG, I know at least 10 that are just now...and seem to always spot heaps of PG people walking about and find myself staring at their bumps :( (not that im wierd or that I just want one too) lol

Momma - sorry you got a BFN, maybe the doc will do a blood test to make sure?

try4kid3 - that is 1 early start for you this morning, ouch! 

cckarting - hows things with you? are your opk's getting a line yet?

Has anyone heard from hope2bmama? 

Going to order my preseed when OH gets home :happydance: he might get freaked out with it too but im going to be stealth about it under the covers :rofl: this is going to be fun!!

Its getting pretty cold here now to especially in the mornings! Makes you just want to stay in bed and :sleep:

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

YAy my thermometer arrived and AF getting a little better. Thank goodness !! Might have a go at charting my temp tomorrow !!

Hope you ladies all ok


----------



## Momma43009

Snd - I hope he does do a blood test so I can at least rule that out for sure!

Try - Im glad you are feeling better! where can I get a thermometer??


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

I just ordered it from Amazon, quite cheap and came really quickly !!


----------



## cckarting

so excited you get your thermometer today! it's so exciting to start temping (i'm a nerd i know). snd i'm doing ok had a wisdom tooth pulled today :( so not feeling like doing to much today. temp is still kinda weird. wonder if my tooth issues wil affect my temp tomorrow?? i think i might try some conceive plus, but i'm scared if i order it i'll O before i get them! hope you get some answers momma! TTC i know exactly how you feel! i work with two ladies and they have both told me that there both going to start trying soon so i might have to wait if they both get preg first :( i don't care for either of them really so it just pisses me off....


----------



## Snd0111

That's my pressed ordered :) OH didnt no what it was and asked was it for the fish tanks :rofl: I couldn't even tell him what it was after that!!! Just said no love and got the card!!!


----------



## Snd0111

Damn iPhone prediction text!!! Preseed even!!!


----------



## cckarting

haha i didn't even notice it was spelled wrong!


----------



## Momma43009

Going to see the dr next week :) 

My bb's are a little sore and heavy now and I feel a little crampy :( not sure what is up with that. Hopefully the dr can let me know what is going on. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## cckarting

i'm doing alright had one of my wisdom teeth pulled today :(, and i think were bd'ing to much....i'm getting sore (TMI)! i think i'm gonna take a couple days break!


----------



## TTCinBC

lol cckarting--your not a nerd! It's strangely addictive! I actually fell asleep with the damn thermometer in my mouth this morning! I haven't been totally waking up, just zombie like. Guess Im just getting so used to it. But yea, I woke up 10mins later and it had shut off and it was in my mouth, lol so had to do it again! I told DH and he thought it was pretty funny.

Thanks ladies, I'm doing alot better today. I'm not happy happy for them, but I can understand that they are happy about it of course. Long story short, my DH is not technically my DD's biological dad. But he is her Dad legally and otherwise. I left her bio-dad when I was 5 months pg because I was being pushed out the door by his now present g/f. So just stings a little more because of who it is. But none the less, sucking it up and realizing it has nothing to do with me! 

I know I'm going to order some OPKs from this site here in Canada, i just have to see if they have preseed or not. Otherwise it wouldnt be here until after I O because it has to come from the states and customs and what not can take a while. Kinda sucks! lol

Glad to hear everyone else is plugging along. Sorry for another bfn momma. I know exactly how it feels to not get af but keep getting bfns and it sucks!! I finally just gave up and assumed af would show up whenever. But that was only my second cycle off BCP


----------



## Momma43009

Thanks TTCinBC! I am glad you are doing better. I just want my af to show up if she is going to so I can get on with it!!

Well I had a crazy dream last night that I actually was pg even though I kept getting the bfn's!! lol my dr even came to my house to "diagnosis" me as really being pg! It was a really nice dream but then I had to wake up! :D


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How are we al doing today ?

I'm slowly getting over AF, although feel pretty washed out today !!

Hopefully not long until we all ov !!!


----------



## Snd0111

Hi ya's :)

How's everyone today?

Momma maybe your dream will come true, lots of ppl have PG dreams before their BFP!! 

I got a high on my CBFM today don't know if that means I might Ov earlier maybe cd12 again, but I don't think my preseed will be here by then, takes longer as I opted for free p&p 

Cckarting hows your mouth after getting your tooth taken out 

:dust:


----------



## Snd0111

try4kid3 - not so good you feeling washed out, hope your feeling better soon :hug:


----------



## Snd0111

I just ordered a reading from Gail :wacko:

Was reading the forum about it, suppose it cana do any harm

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

What is a reading from Gail?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Off out tonight to kids party whoop whoop ( not)

Feeling lots better this afternoon and getting my energy back . SND - what's that reading all about ??

CCkarting - i have a tooth being taken out next week, dreading it - hope your mouth is feeling better soon 

Speak laters 

Can't wait to get my smiley again, keep checking the calendar and wishing time would hurry up !!


----------



## Snd0111

Its like a Pregnancy Reading, she predicts when you will get your BFP, ive read in a few forums she has been really good


----------



## Momma43009

Ohh that sounds interesting! Does she charge for a reading?


----------



## Snd0111

Its a fiver so not tooo expensive :)


----------



## Snd0111

heres the forum https://www.babyandbump.com/paranormal/


----------



## cckarting

my mouth doesn't hurt to bad today. but i now have a yeast infection :( i've never had one before so that sucks i can't bd for a few days, but at least it's not a week or something. they told me wait until sunday or so....hopefully I don't O until then.


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh yeast infections suck! I've had a few of them over the years. Not in a long time mind you. Have you DH avoid going in and out, as that can draw the yeast out from where it's supposed to be and bam! Cause a yeast infection! lol It's no fun at all. Your doctor confirmed that's what it was?

I've never used the CBFM, I'm guessing a high is like a positive on a OPK? 

Ohh have fun at the kids party!! I usually make sure to bring Tylenol with me, lol

I hope that dream is a sign of your soon coming BFP!!

I had a reading done with gail, and I quite liked it! She said I would get pg mid January and get my BFP the end of January. I know I will be disappointed if I don't get it then, but oh well. 

Let us know what she says!

Not much to report here, still just plodding away, waiting to O again. I think I'm going to refrain from telling DH when I O this time. He was a tad bit stressed I think about it last month. Not that he'd admit to it, but I know him better then he thinks! lol 

Hope everything else is good!


----------



## Momma43009

Good luck with the reading!!

I might do that if I don't get my bfp by then end of the year just to see what she says....

I hope that dream means a bfp soon too!!


----------



## cckarting

yea, it was confirmed by a dr.....it's ok i'm not really having any symptoms from it. i just noticed something was waay different when checking my cm! she said i should be good to go in 3 days :)


----------



## Snd0111

I will update you all when it comes through :) says 2-3 days

You get low,high and peak, peak is the time when you would get a +opk

Roll on 3days time then cckarting :)

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

i'm already ready for it to be over! its like because they tell me i can't bd, i want to do it even more!


----------



## Momma43009

Question ladies, 

I just used an OPK for fun because I wanted to see what may be going on with my crazy body. When I took that OPK in October, it was a very dark +. I just took another OPK and it was still + but lighter. You can get a + OPK all the time right? And then when it gets darker is when you o, right?


----------



## cckarting

no. the only time an opk is positive is when its as dark or darker than the control line. you should only have a pos opk when your LH is surging. multiple pos opks can be due to pcos. some say pos opk can be a sign of pregnancy. but to answer your question no they shouldn't always be pos. on mine i always have a light line but no where even close to pos. and then it goes pos, then after my surge it goes back to really light again.


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies,

YAY we are all another day on in our cycles !!!

Hope everyone has a lovely Thursday


----------



## Momma43009

Well like I said, the OPK was not really + because it was lighter than the control line (however it was kind of dark). I just wanted to make sure I was normal because there was a line when I shouldn't be anywhere near o'ing lol :) I think I am going to take another one today to see what it looks like....I know I don't have pcos because I was checked out after my mc for everything....

Oh and guess what? My dr. called and said that they had to change my appt to DECEMBER 1st because they over booked! Now I am going to have to wait until then to see what is going on :(


----------



## cckarting

what! that's like 3 weeks away what a dick! how can they make you wait that long? maybe you are o'ing really late, who knows lol. this ttc thing is terrible!


----------



## Snd0111

Oh momma thats terrible they have moved it so far away!! Peeonastck.com has some good things on it about opk's i only started using them the last couple of cycles so Im pretty dumb in that area

CD8 for me and my preseed arrived today :happydance: came just as quick as the postage you pay £6 for!! Good old amazon :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

I know! :( Dumb doctor's offices. 

Snd - I actually read about the opks on the website too. Very interesting. I don't know, but I am going to take another opk when I get home and let you all know. Maybe I can post a picture of it.....

this ttc thing is terrible lol!!!!


----------



## cckarting

ttc is the worst! it's so frustrating and confusing!!!! hopefully it get's better for all of us!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies

Well I had a super super busy day yesterday...my cat had to go to vets for little operation on her leg and work was just manic !!TGIF !

Momma - that's so bad that you have to wait so long, maybe you can ring again and see if they have any spaces come up !! Did you take another opk test ?

I hope everyone else is doing ok...

SND - When do u expect to ov this cycle ? I am thinking i should get my smiley week on Monday and am defo going to Bd after that, which we didn't do before !!

TTC and ccKarting - How are you all getting on ?

Enjoy Friday everyone, nearly the weekend !!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TTCinBC

Not too much going on here. Kinda been avoiding the threads a bit to be honest. Been having an emotional few days and just needed a bit of a break. 

Is it just your regular doctor Momma? I've never had to wait more then a week to get in to see mine! That's a long time! I'd be annoyed for sure!

I've honestly only ever done OPKs twice. 2 days in a row. First one was almost positive and the second was positive. Managed to get lucky I guess! lol I was having O pains and figured I'd give'em a try since they were in the house. Still not sure if I will get any more. I'm on the fence with it all to be honest. Probably ties in with my emotional days, lol

Glad to hear everyone else is doing good!!! Tomorrow is Remembrance day here, so will be a stat/long weekend. Nothing planned as of yet. Have invited the in-laws for dinner on sunday. Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## Momma43009

I didn't have a chance to take another opk :( but still no sign of af....

I am going to a football game on Sunday (I live in Ohio) and that is about all I have planned for the weekend so far. I called me dr. and said that I am having more issues so if there is an opening or cancellation to please call me!

Other than that, I live a pretty boring life!!! LOL :D

I am glad everyone is doing okay and I hope you have a great rest of the day!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

Well, we all made it to Friday !!!

Me and DH are celebrating out wedding anniversary today ( 5yrs)...god that makes me seem old !!!We are going out for a few beers. 

More kids parties this weekend, 

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## cckarting

Happy Anniversary try! not much up for the weekend here. maybe watch the last harry potter lol. were pretty boring!


----------



## Snd0111

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: HAPPY ANNIVERSARY have a great night :hug:

Awe ttcinbc, it is really hard some days, a lot of frustration too have a :hug: hope you feel better soon

Momma - you must be going out of your mind!! No AF is sometimes worse than a BFN as you dont know what the hell is going on. fx'd your doc gets back to you with an earlier appointment

cckarting - hows you, any sign of Ov yet?

I got my reading from that wifey here it is

Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you, I pick up on a content path around you, and feel many improvements around you as a family coming in within 2012, especially around finance

I also link with a male spirit side, and S initial who seems quite close around you, and wishes to show you anything of a financial worry will become alot more positive in your path within 2012 also

Looking at pregnancy, I feel this is very much on your mind, and spirit show no problems ahead with conception, although this conception may have taken you a little longer than your previous ones

I see a pregnancy for January 2012, and a baby girl born I see that all is well and healthy around pregnancy labour and birth, and this child will complete your family for you :) x

So to clarify I see 1 child ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future

Well I have no idea who the S she is talking about is, and cannot think of any males that have passed that I was close to!! I like the sound of the financial situation being positive!! Ill start putting the lottery on then :rofl:

Bit of fun I suppose :)

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Happy Anniversary Try4kid3!! Hope you and your DH have some fun!

cckarting - The last Harry Potter was good! I liked the books better though :)

Snd - that is a pretty good reading! I like money and babies! LOL I hope those things really come true for you!!


----------



## try4kid3

Ah thanks ladies !!

We will have a great time i'm sure,

catch up with you all tomorrow

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cckarting

hey snd! im doing alright, still no sign of O'v im starting to think i may not O this cycle :( i dunno i've felt horrible about this cycle i want to O so bad this cycle and at least have a good try at a bfp, but everything seems to be against me! so crushed i probably wont get my bfp, i guess there's always next year right......Hope everyone has a FABULOUS FRIDAY!


----------



## Snd0111

I know its hard but try and stay positive :hugs: Im sure you will Ov and hopefully get a nice surprize in the end :) Keep temping, opk'ing, Bd'ing and smiling hun x


----------



## Snd0111

Have you thought about trying Soy or Vitamin B6? :dust:


----------



## cckarting

thanks! still can't bd for 2-3 more days. I was going to take soy this month but decided against it since it would be our last month trying. I wanna do a little more research on it because i've heard it can cause cysts. maybe my ob will just give me clomid when we decide to try again! I ordered conceive plus, so hopefully i O so i can put it to good use! Hopefully if i do O it will be after it gets here, should be here tuesday!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies,

We had a nice evening out and the kids stayed with family so was nice to get up in our own time this morning !!

SND - You must be getting close to ov ? Are you still using cbfm ?

cckarting - as long as you keep bding you are still in with a chance and also checking with opk. I really hope you ov soon !!

How is everyone else doing today ?

I keep counting down the days ...dh just informed me that he is away next weekend, as long as he comes back on Sunday we should be ok !! 

Have good Saturdays everyone !!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Snd0111

cckarting - is that the same as preseed? if it is and you havent used it before you are in for a laugh, So much for me being stealth!! Had to get OH to put light on as I could not see what I was doing :rofl: we did have a few giggles!!! I know what you mean about wanting to research it more, Ive only read about it on here so dont now much about it

try4kid3 - I think between cd12-15, im not sure exactly when, yes im still using cbfm, cd10 and still high. Did you have a good night last night?

My temps are funny this cycle they seem to be post Ov the past few days, wish I knew more about it all :/

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Feeling a bit down today...went to kids party and there was lots of babies and people asking am i having another one ? I know they mean well but i get fed up of being all breezy about it !! oh well maybe this cycle will be the one for all of us .

How are we all doing ?


----------



## cckarting

Morning ladies! Yea it's like pree seed I figured try something new. He won't mind as London as it's for a baby he would do anut


----------



## cckarting

Anything! Stupid I phone. So he knows I already ordered it, and what it does. :) but just found out he's gonna be out of town all week.. So hoping I wait til next Sunday to O!


----------



## Snd0111

I thought my Oh would be a bit wierd about it but he was fine :)

Cheer up try4kid3 it will be your turn soon and you will have a wee baba to show off :) chin up :hugs:

My head has been soooo sore all day today!! felt sick last night and this morning, maybe thats whats up with my temps a little bug or something, or maybe because I eat faaaar to much on a daily basis!! No food is safe with me around :rofl:


----------



## cckarting

Haha snd same with me. I feel like I'm eating just to eat. Got bd in this morning, and probably tomorrow before dh leaves. We went shopping a couple hours away today and got pree seed from Walgreens we don't have one in our town..... Hopefully it works well :)


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies,

Feeling very positive today, cos I know i can start testing with opk on Thurs, feels very close now.

SND - ov is getting close for you, hopefully fingers crossed !!

GL with all the pre seed ...fingers X it works 

Enjoy your Sundays 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cckarting

morning, hoping everyone's having a good weekend! going to try out my preeseed tonight, alhough i know i'm not O'ing. but it'll be nice to figure out what i can expect lol


----------



## try4kid3

hi everyone

can't believe how quickly time is going !! How are we getting on, any positive opks to report ??


----------



## Snd0111

Haha cckarting I had to try it out 1st night too!! 

Try4kid3 - I don't even know if I'm going to Ov this cycle, my temps are all to pot and usually by now I'm getting darker opk but theres not even a faint line :/

Hope everyone else is doing good 

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

surely going to try it out tonight, ugh i don't want him to go! it drives me crazy while he's away. I have no idea about your chart, sorry. it almost looked you already O'd!


----------



## Snd0111

Awe, I'd be the same me and OH are suck together all the time! You have us to keep ya company! hope it will pass quick for you :)

I know it's strange my temps are all above my past cycles coverlines, could be a cycle without Ov

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

SND - hopefully you just gonna ov a bit later ?? and you said earlier you might have had a bug, maybe that's why temps all a bit funny. How do u know with cbfm if u ov do you still get a smiley ??

Is it quite common to have a cycle with no ov ? this might be true for me too as i don't really get the ewcm ?? Can u still get Lh surge but no ov ??

cckarting - we can defo keep u company. Im sure time will go quick 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snd0111

Im feeling fine now im hoping I will Ov, im not too sure how often it does happen but I know it does sorry not much use, you get 3 bars on the screen and when its at the 3rd bar you ger a wee egg picture and usually Ov the next day :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hopefully u will get that ov soon !! Glad u feeling better now too


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Snd0111

When are you hoping to Ov


----------



## cckarting

at least i have you guys! i would go nuts with no one to talk to all week! were just finally getting to watch the final harry potter,so pumped


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA! Our box that controls our Internet and cable has gone nutso, so waiting for them to bring a new one. Should be Thursday. Will try and pop over to my mums to catch up tomorrow! Not much going on here though. Hope all is well and will read tomorrow.


----------



## try4kid3

Snd0111 said:


> When are you hoping to Ov

Hopefully will get my smiley next Monday and then ovulate either on Tuesday or Wednesday. I think last month I ov 2 days after the smiley and we had stopped bding by then, silly mistake. Will make sure we bd the day after smiley and the day after that !!!

GL everyone

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cckarting

lol. we got the bding down lastime i ovulated and it still didn't work. hoping for some better luck this month, but it's not been good so far! i did find the aisle at walmart that has hpt for 88 cents so i grabbed a couple! that was the high light of my day. dh is just packing to head outta town, we'll get one more bd in, and then i'll have to wait until friday :(. fx i wait to O until then so we have a chance at a bfp this month. so if i hold off i should be in the 2ww with you try!


----------



## Momma43009

Morning ladies!

Hope everyone had a good weekend! I am really starting to feel the pressure of wanting another baby too :( it is really eating away at me but I am trying to stay positive. 

Anyway, I had a pretty boring weekend overall. And I took another OPK and it looked like it was lighter than the last test so I am pretty sure that is good lol :D this stuff can get really confusing sometimes...

Also, no sign of af....can't wait to go see the doctor


----------



## cckarting

yea, i'm so confused about ttc haha. so the preeseed was pretty awesome! i liked it so hopefully it does the job when it comes to O time. but my temps are being really weird......anyone have any insight?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

really sorry not good at understanding temps too much, have only just started temping this month and i keep forgetting to do them at the same time, i may have to give up cos i am too scatty !!!!

Momma - i feel the same as you !! i woke up over the weekend and started feeling really broody, hopefully this will be our cycle. I start to get very impatient as ov time gets nearer and just wish the days away !

SND - do u think u might have ov yet?

Speak laters everyone


----------



## cckarting

try your chart looks really good, i wouldn't give up yet, you will be so excited when you get your ch's! they don't look scatty at all. just set an alarm and take it then, i do it when dh's alarm goes off, then i go back to bed until i hve to get up. sometimes i sleep in and take it an hour after i'm suppose to but just note it in the notes! GL


----------



## Snd0111

Haha cckarting I like the preseed too, but its a bit strange in the middle of the night lol!! I kept having to wipe! (sorry tmi) Im afraid im no good with the temps thing, mine are still post Ov high??? Looks like were both having wierd temps :shrug:

Try4kid3 - Keep going with it it gets easier to remember becomes a daily routine and if you temp early or late use this site https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php its good, no signs of Ov for me yet opk still white

ttcinbc - look farward to hearing from you soon :)

Momma - any news from you? :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

snd is there any way you ovulated way early this cycle, like during or right avfer af? cuz if those there my post O temps, i'd be pretty excited?


----------



## Snd0111

I really dont know?? Its starting to get me a bit down thinking that I will not Ov this cycle :( I started cbfm on cd6 and it went to high on cd7 I think, Is it possible to Ov so early in a cycle?


----------



## cckarting

yea, i think so. some woman O during af! or you could be O'ing a little bit late, your still early in your cycle! afm i'm on cd 22 and nothing so far!


----------



## Snd0111

Heres last cycle and this ones overlay...very different :/
 



Attached Files:







chart1.png
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Thanks for that link SND i will have a look at that later. You are still early on in your cycle, i didn't ov until day 17 so that might be the same for you too !
I don't know much about ov ing during AF or just after, sorry !!

Fingers X you will ov !!

cckarting - are you using opk to monitor when you ov ?

:hugs:


----------



## Snd0111

Thank you try4kid3, Im p'd off because I only have 3 cbfm sticks left as I thought i would only need 10 this cycle, it was only 10 last 1, and its too late to order any of internet :( suppose I can buy them out boots expensive tho :(


----------



## cckarting

yes, i'm using opk's and there still neg so far. your chart difference is CRAZY! maybe your going to have a bigger better O this cycle, and so you're temps will be higher?? You could just bd every other night from now on, that way you'll never miss your fertile window lol. plus its funner than stressing about temps,opk's, monitors.......ugh i wish i was O'ing regularly! if i was i'd never worry about opk's or charts! AAAHHHH ok feel better now :) just give it a couple more days and see what our temp does! and FX you get your peak within your 3 days so you won't need new ones


----------



## Snd0111

Thank you I hope so too, its it very crazy!! kinda exciting to see what will happen over the nest few days but also very nervous...heres hoping our temps will sort themselves out big time lol...I hope i dont have to go buy some out of boots hate the price differnce its just over a fiver but its a fiver id rather in my purse lol

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

i agree with the temp thing! i don't know how ours can both be so messed up!?? i get it about the money too! it's always better to get something for cheaper, more money in the purse the better lol!


----------



## TTCinBC

Snd-- i know its possible to get a pos opk and not O. Maybe you will just O a bit later this month? I know my temps this month are a bit off, actually higher then last months temps in general. But no sign of O for me. So just stay positive and keep watching your temps and opks!

Momma--i totally understand wanting the baby sooo badly. Ive been like that for a few months. But oddly, the last few weeks, ive been strangely content with the waiting. I have my moments of course though lol

Trying--temping can suck sometimes! Lol definteily gets easier. Ive been havibg some issues the last few weeks waking up late or not at all! Lol dont think i will give myself the break during af this time. Seems to mess me up!

Ohhh preseed cckarting? I still havent ordered mine. Then again, you need the internet to do thar! Lol might just give it this cycle and if we need it will order before next. I dont know...might order it soon anyways . Lol probably will

Well not a heck of alot going on here. Just been enjoying myself. My mom asked to take dd for the night, so we had a lovely night with chinese and wine lol great combo! And saturday night i went to this fundraiser fashion show thing with my mum. Was awesome. The food was yummy and they had this wonderful signature rasberry cocktail. I think i will have to visit Okanagan spirits for it! 

Been reading lots. Been reading the Twlight books actually. Alreadt have, but they're good. Anyone else read them? Well hows everyone else doing?


----------



## cckarting

OMG, YES! i've read all the twilight books like 4 times. there so good and its quietly entertaining. (use to read them when my youngest was a newborn) so excited the movie starts this weekend. i really liked the pree seed as long as you don't use to much lol.


----------



## Momma43009

I LOVE the twilight books!! I already bought my ticket to see the new movie lol. On
My husband and I have actually been bding more lately so I hope it helps :) lol. I had some bad pain on my one ovary side today. I dont normally get it that bad but it went away. Weird. I think next cycle im going to try opks and temping but I will just make sure I bd every other day just to be on the safe side :)


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies

Was so tired last night and feel much better today tho .

SND - Hi hope you ov before you have to buy more sticks that's a real pain, i was just thinking about how much money i have spent on opk and pg tests i reckon over one hndred pounds !!!!

I haven't read any of the Twilight books but have seen the first film which was good.

I am going to buy my opks today for starting to test on Thursday ( cd11) I am hoping to get smiley on Monday then bd tuesday and WEdnesday to cover all bases.

How are we all going today ??


----------



## Snd0111

Hi ya's

Try4kid3 - why dont you just go for the IC's there sooo much cheaper :)

Tccinbc - Im not even getting a faint line on OPK's :/ usually its a faint line that gets darker but its stark white, who knows lol my temps went up again today.

Momma - Did af come for you of you still in limbo? 

cckarting - hows your temps going today? I still have no clue about mine :/

:dust:

I havent read any of the twilight book but if there good I might get them, I like reading helps keep your mind very occupied :)


----------



## Momma43009

Snd - Nope. No sign of af...but I did have those pains yesterday on the right side pretty bad and my cm was clearish but alot of it. Ugh. I cannot wait to go to the dr!

I have never had an OPK that was stark white lol. Mine always has a faint line.


----------



## Snd0111

Maybe you Ov'd again? is that possible?

Mine are usualy white after af but around now they should be faint or even positive


----------



## cckarting

snd your chart baffles me! it's so crazy you pretty much have a tri-phasic chart without cross hairs! my temp went up a bit today not much though, mine is being crazy too! fx you O'd just not showing ch's!


----------



## Snd0111

I have it in my head that I am not going to Ov this cycle, hope yours sort themselves out too..grrrrr why can it not be simplez!!! lol

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

do you have vip on ff? you can compare your chart to other charts and it will give you a percentage of how many charts like yours were Ov,Anov,Preg.........


----------



## Snd0111

No but I cheated and opened up another account lol will go do that now thank you :)


----------



## Snd0111

Awe you canna get it on the trial Vip :(


----------



## cckarting

boo!! that sucks, i was hoping we could get some % of what your temps looked like!


----------



## Momma43009

All this is pretty crazy! Your right, why can't this just be simple or easy??

I told me DH that I was testing with OPKs and that I was going to start charting and he just gave me a look LOL! It was priceless. For some reason though he still wants to bd...I guess it doesn't bother him as much as he thought it would :D

I am half tempted to just bd every other day to cover my basis and not chart or test or anything like that lol but I know that won't happen


----------



## Snd0111

Me toooo :( Ive searched old google about it but nothing


----------



## Snd0111

My OH doesnt take much to do with my charts or that, and I dont think I could even explain how it all works anyway lol


----------



## cckarting

haha i don't think I could explain how it works exactly right! oh bubbles i'm tired this morning.


----------



## Snd0111

I always tired lol either that or hungry :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

snd - don't give up hope of oving, what cycle day do you normally ov on ? I think it would be very rare to ov during your period as the lining is being shed ?? but im no expert in these things, I reckon just keep on with ur cbfm and wait and see, it might suddenly happen !!

I talk quite a bit to dh about temps etc but really he just needs to know when we are bding . . haha !!

I was trying to decide when the best time to bd after getting the smiley. I am thinking the day after the smiley cos i seem to ov quite a while after . Would u expect ur temp to take a sudden drop when u ov ?


----------



## try4kid3

this might be useful ??

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/gettingpregnant/ovulationfaq.htm


----------



## Snd0111

Hi ya try4kid3 thanks for being positive for me, Just wish I knew what was going on, by now I should have a faint line or dark on OPK but nothing :( Ov CD14 last time and CD12 the time before, its looking like im going to have to get the CBFM sticks out of boots, isnt the end of the world, will make sure im stocked up in the future!

I would :sex: on day of smiley and day after, not everyone gets a temp drop, some only get a rise and then after a few days FF will confirm the day of Ov by adding crosshairs to your chart

:dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Thanks thats interesting, so since I have a regular cycle I dont think I would have Ov'd during AF, also not right after as its usualy a 28day cycle not a 21 day

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Well maybe the days in between are getting longer and u will ov on day 16 ?? it's a pain u have to get the new sticks tho !!

No, i don't think u would have ovd yet either !!


----------



## cckarting

i hope your temp evens out a bit, and your opk's and fm start making more sense!


----------



## Snd0111

I posted a thread to see if anyone has seen a chart like that before, no replies yet, just curious to see what the outcome of it was


----------



## Snd0111

Here is a bit of interesting reading about temping :) https://www.fertilityuk.org/nfps405.html


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Just to let you know that i am out for this month. Just been for check up about the bleeding i had last cycle and when the dr looked again she noticed a patch on my cervix that bled very easily. I have been referred to hospital to have a colposcopy ?? and to have the bleeding cauterised and swabs taken. So no more bd for me until this is all sorted...

Gutted but would like to know everything is sorted really...i still want to keep up on here and get everyone's news


----------



## cckarting

gl trying! pop in and chat even if your out, the company is nice :)


----------



## Snd0111

Chin up try4kid3 get everything sorted and then back to the egg chase, hope all goes well with it all x :hug:


----------



## Snd0111

Hi ya's

Threads quiet today, hows everyone doing?

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

It is quiet today isn't it !! 

SND - how you getting on with oving...any sign yet ?

I feel ok today, will have my appointment within the next 2 weeks so hopefully not out of the race for too long !!

Dr was very re assuring and doesn't think it's anything to worry about, in fact she said if my cervix hadn't bled so much she would have recommended we just leave it. 
Hope i get my appointment soon then I can back with you guys !!!


----------



## Momma43009

I am glad you know what is going on now Try4kid3! I hope everything goes well for you!!

I haven't had much of anything going on with me except the increased cm. Other than that I feel pretty normal.....only 2 more weeks until I see my dr! Hopefully we can fix my irregularness and get a plan in action to help with ttc. 

I hope everyone has a fabulous Wednesday!!


----------



## cckarting

morning ladies! so i started spotting a little bit lastnight??? but it was only twice and now it's gone. i looked at my chart last month and i started spotting the exact same cd last month! so confused......


----------



## Snd0111

Try4kid3 - No sign yet still only high on CBFM and no lines on OPK, temps still high too :/

Momma - Hope the 2 weeks fly by for ya so you can get some answers

cckarting - looked at your chart and you seem to have had a huge dip 3days after last spotting, was that when you Ov'd last time? maybe Ov spotting? do you check CM?

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

started spotting again this morning. yea i check cp and cm, cp is still to high for me to reach this morning. it gets lower as the day goes on so i should be able to reach it around 7pm tonight, cm seems like a watery/dry. like it's wet but it's not really wet like it's suppose to be! O i'm getting so annoyed with this! it could be but last month i spotted for 3 days, then a week later i spotted again and then i finally O'd!


----------



## Snd0111

Hmmm its all so frustrating, my cm is still creamy so no chance Of Ov yet, just ordered 10 CBFM for £7 boots have gone from £19 for 20 up to £25 it's ridiculous not paying that when I can get them for £15 on net!! Just hope they come on bt Friday

I spotted a lot a few cycles ago before and after Ov its soooo annoying, fx'd your Ov isnt too far away

:dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies! Im back!

Oh Trying-- sorry to hear about the bleeding, but really glad to hear that its being sorted and ive got my fungera crossed that you will be back to ttc in no time! You should definitely stick around and chat! Want to hear that your doing well!

Snd--your chart really does look odd. Any chance the batteries in your thermometer need to be changed?

Cckarting--that definitely sounds like O spotting to me! Here's hoping! 

Momma, glad to hear your okay! Do they have you on a cancelation list at all? 

Well, not much here. Supposed to O next weekend. so expecting things to pick up sometime soon. Cervix is low anf soft right now. Cm is starting to turn creamy i think. Humm maybe i will O earlier then next weekend?


----------



## cckarting

i hope it's not O spotting dh won't be home for 3 more days yet :( oh well i kinda already feel out even though it hasn't even started yet. it's weird the spotting cuz it's more of a peach color idk my body is fed i guess!


----------



## Momma43009

Okay ladies. Take a look at this OPK......https://C:\Users\Tochinsky\Pictures\Camera

Did it work? What do you think of this?


----------



## Momma43009

How about this attachment?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111116_211836.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Momma43009

Sorry about it being so blurry. I took it with my phone. The first line showed up right away and is darker than the 2nd line....does this mean I am Oing??


----------



## cckarting

I would say your going to O tomorrow or friday! get to bd'ing!!!! I hope you catch your egg momma. and the increase in your cm yesterday goes right along with O'ing so. Go get some :) I have my fx you catch your egg!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea I'd say it would probably be darker tomorrow. If you get a line as dark as the control it means you will be Oing in the next 12-36hours. So yes, get to BDing!!

Ohhh Cckarting! I didn't realize your hubby was away! That kinda sucks! Well I know in August I had some weird bleeding. I figured I was about to O, but I didn't know then that my cycles are about 40 days long, so couldn't have been O bleeding. Hummm, based on your chart, doesn't really look like your Oing. I'd say just give it a few more days. You never know, the IRB may not have anything to do with O. I really hope you catch that egg!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, I've been checking my cervix and yesterday it was low and soft, today it's moved up(almost can't reach it,almost) and it's still soft. CM is creamy, but i also found a tad bit of EWCM in it. So maybe I'm going to O early this month? A whole week early!!! Who knows, last month I was tricked as well. But I wasn't checking CP or CM last month really too much.


----------



## Momma43009

UGH my DH is pissing me off (excuse my language)!!! He didn't FEEL like bding last night! and he knew that I was Oing! I don't know what his deal was but we will bd tonight whether he likes it or not. I won't miss my chance just because he doesn't FEEL like it. Big baby. LOL

Sorry. I am just really frustrated with him right now. I wish he completely understood and actually helped me with this :(

Anyway....how is everyone else doing this fine Thursday??


----------



## Snd0111

Momma - I had the same last cycle, felt like strangling him!! And a huff...well thats mild I was RAGING!! Was telling him I was going to leave him and move in with my friend haha! then I calmed down lol thats why Im not even mentioning anything to him this time, then theres no pressure on his side.

Tccinbc - I will get some new batteries see if that helps I never thought of then :blush: Heres hoping you do Ov early and you catch that eggy :happydance:glad to see you back with us :flower:

cckarting - dont feel out quite yet, maybe Ov will hold out untill DH gets home :)

Try4kid3 - hope your doing ok today, another day closer to getting back into the chase :hugs:

AFM - temps still high (will hunt out a battery either today or tomorrow) cm creamy and CBFM is still high...hope my new sticks arrive tomorrow, or might havve to use todays one and try and trick it...but I think that will mess the monitor up

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

SND - i know how you feel too !! it's so hard when you feel pd off them to then get all into the bding !! Good news if you think u starting to ov ...fingers crossed it happens soon !!

I am doing ok, trying not think about babies too much and planning lots of things to fill in time before next cycle. Hoping to hear from hospital soon,

How is everyone else doing ?? anyone else oving ??

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Momma43009

I am glad everyone is doing okay! 

I really hope to catch this egg lol. I don't mean to pressure him but I just had a good feeling about his cycle. Anyway, I was trying to convince him to bd and he was just like "your trying harder than usual. Did you take a test?" I was like....ya but that shouldn't matter. I still would have wanted to bd either way LOL but he still didn't want to :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Men just dont get this whole ttc thing sometimes! Ive elected to not tell dh when Im Oing this cycle. Well not exactly. He has a general idea. But, even though he wont admit it, i think he was feeling the pressure last cycle. Think i will be going to get some opks today. Just to see if there is a surge going on. CP is mid/soft and even though i found some EWCM yesterday, its mostly creamy. Sooo dun know. We will see! Trying not to stress too much this cycle. going to focus more on christmas shopping...hunting down a wooden rocking horse. Because thats what my 4 yr old seems dead set that santa is bringing her...ugh...couldnt be something easier! Lol


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - I know what you mean! Anyway we have been talking and he just doesn't see why we have to rush this and says that we have plenty of chances. Maybe I am just obsessing over it a little too much..... 

My daughter only turns 3 in April so I am glad she really doesn't care what she gets for Christmas yet!! But I do know what she likes and I have some great ideas so I guess it is time to start shopping lol and I have 8 nieces and nephews to buy things for!!


----------



## Snd0111

Try not to get to stressed about it you still have time :) im bd'g every 2-3 days atm done OPK and not even a faint line yet :shrug:

Awe a rocking horse will be lovely, fx'd your OPK's are better then mine :)

Thank you try4kid3, glad your doing ok

:dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, if we can't find one in the next couple days, DH will take a go at making one for her. Friend has one we can copy. 

Yea, im hoping i get something on my opks! Lol will know tonight. They seem to be darker later in the evening

Yea christmas was soooo much easier last yr when she was 3. Lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

We all sound very busy !!

TTC - a rocking horse sounds like a lovely pressie my children would love that too !

Momma - that's a lot of family to buy pressies, i love Christmas shopping tho 

Has anyone had a positive opk ?

I think i am still going to use opks so i have an idea when i ov this month. might be useful for next cycle 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Are you still going to temp too, would be good to keep at it :)


----------



## cckarting

Hey ladies! i just started christmas shopping this week! i'm loving it. I have 12 neices and nephews to buy for, and my two boys it's so much fun, except i have no ideas what to get my kids for christmas. haha! not getting to much this year, there already spoiled rotten! i'm still spotting and temps are still pretty consistant. I wouldn't think my battery would need changed already i just got it like a month or two ago! hope everyone's doing good and ready for the weekend!


----------



## TTCinBC

Nope, don't think your batteries would need to be changed. and your chart looks good! Ive been a tad bit slack this month with my temps. Sigh...oh well! Lol


----------



## cckarting

how can it look good!? i can't tell anything from my chart yet?


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol i should have explained. I meant 2 things, looks good compared to your last months chart, and i meant it looks good, you dont need to change the battery lol
Sorry for the confusion! Lol


----------



## cckarting

oh haha! yea it's more steady than it was last month, but i'm still confused as to what it's gonna do :(


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies

Well we are at another weekend ...hurrah !!
I have my niece for a sleepover tonight which will be fun as my DH going away. 

SND - how u doing today any sign of that ov ? I think i should ov on Tuesday or Wednesday next week and get my smiley on Monday. 

I am waiting to get paid next week then can start Christmas shopping !!

TTC - did u get anything on opks yet ?

cckarting - hope you get some answers soon 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Hey ladies! 

Me and DH didn't get to do any bding last night either :( my daughter was sick yesterday and we were both pretty worn out. So next cycle it is!

How is everyone doing this fine Friday?

I am SUPER excited because I am seeing Breaking Dawn tonight!! :D


----------



## cckarting

I'm going to see Breaking dawn tonight too!!!! i'm so pumped I can hardly wait. Nothing much new to report. DH came home early! he got in around 8 lastnight, and we didn't waste any time! even if i don't O it's fun trying! temps are still right around where they've been, no ups or downs really, i'll just keep doing opk's and hope for the best! :) hope everyone has a fabolous weekend!!


----------



## Momma43009

I heard it was amazing and exceeded everyone's expectations!! I am such a dork :D


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Just got two packs of opks on offer...bargain !!!!

Enjoy the film, you will have to let me know if it's any good !!


----------



## cckarting

damn momma!! your making the anticipation terrible, i can hardly wait for tonight as it is!!!


----------



## Momma43009

Haha! I just re-watched all of the trailers they had of the movie and I think it made my anticipation worse!! But I just can't help it!


----------



## cckarting

i Can't wait only 7 more hours until i get to see it!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Omg i didnt even have to read the page before this to know your talking about breaking dwan!!!! Im going to see it in a few hours! Too excited! Think im more excited for this then Oing! :rofl:


----------



## TTCinBC

Momma, if your a dork, so are all of us! You'd be amazed at how many ladies on this site are just as excited as us!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ive managed to stay clear away from most trailers/pictures and gossip with this movie. didnt want to ruin it. Only see the one main trailer they have on tv. I am hearing amazing stuff from people. Mostly that its better theb anyone expected!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning all,

Ladies, Sooooo how was the film ??n any good ?

SND - you ok ? any signs of ov on your cbfm ? Hope you doing ok

I have my niece staying this morning and then we have the school's autumn fair...

What is everyone else up to ?


----------



## TTCinBC

Movie was amazing of course! Did not disappoint. And that's all I will say in case anyone else hasn't seen it and will be seeing it. But sooo good :)

Well, don't think I will be Oing this weekend. Cervix is mid/sift and CM is JUST starting to turn watery. Soo I think FF will be right again and I will O either next weekend or closer to it. Ohhh well, such is life. I'll take a 40 day cycle over not ovulating at all! 

Oh autumn fair? Kind of like crafts? We have our towns annual christmas craft fair this weekend. Will be going tomorrow to try and hunt down that elusive rocking horse. Or at least someone who can point me in the right direction. If I don't find one soon, I fear my DH will be getting out the power tools....ugh..the saw dust. lol

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Snd0111

Hi All :)

Sorry I was not on yesterday was down picking up my new fish :)

Kept the mind of the whole Ov thing!! Dont think its gona happen this month now, cd17 and not even a little sign, so even if I did my LP would be very short, never mind looking farward to AF for once so I can start a new cycle.

Whats this film you's are all going on about sounds interesting :)

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

had a lovely morning watching oldest son playing football and scoring a goal ( he is only 5 !!) then went to school fair. They had a German Market theme so lots of crafts. DH still away until tomorrow !!

TTC - i hope you find ur rocking horse, craft fairs are a great place to look for them !!

SND i was worrying you had given up on threads, nice to hear you ok !! what fish were you choosing ??? When is ur AF due?

I am still checking for ov and i admit i am tempted to bd maybe just once. 

How is everyone else doing ?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snd0111

Glad you had a good day, maybe you have the next footy star there!! No not given up was just busy staring at my new fish haha (how sad lol) we have heaps now got 3 large tanks with all different kinds, the newest ones are oscar fish, been wanting them for soooo long and now I have 2 baby ones :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi all

SND - Having fish sounds so cool, we have a cat and I don't think she would like them. My kids would love watching the fish...maybe it would calm them down !!

Just read online that people can bd before a colposcopy so thinking that we might give it a go on Tuesday ( my appointment is not until Thursday). I will see how it goes, probably best not to but i get a bit crazy around ov time !!!

Did an opk today and very light line, should get smiley on Monday !!

How is everyone else doing ?? Hopefully we can all be together for next cycle too !!

Enjoy your sat evenings :thumbup:


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh i will be here until you all get your BFPs! 

Breaking Dawn, it`s one of the last movies for the Twilight saga. I`m a geek and have read all the books a few times over, so the movies are a huge deal to me! lol

Oooo fish! I`ve been telling DH I want some fish. I think he`s pretty much ignoring the request though :growlmad: Will need to speak with him about that soon I think. 

Well, don`t think I will O til next weekend. But I will try and remember to POAS tonight to check. I keep forgetting :dohh: 

Well off to our craft fair shortly! Hope everyone`s weekend is going great!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning !!

Decided to be pro active today and take the kids out on my own for a day out. DH still away but we can still have a good time !!

I am getting very watery CM so i think ov not far away ( based on last cycle i should get my smiley tom !!)
How are we all doing ?

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, i managed to remember the OPK tonight. There was the start of a line. So I know my LH surge will be this week as when there is no surge, they are stark white. So nice to know. CP is high/soft and cm is very creamy. FF says the 26th. So next saturday. Will be testing every day until O day I guess. Lots of BDing this week!


----------



## try4kid3

Hello

TTC - that sounds good re ur opk ...yep lots of bding needed this week !!

SND - how u getting on ? any news on the ov ?

How are momma and cckarting doing ? any news on ov ?

Have a nice Sunday everyone


----------



## Snd0111

Hi yas

Yes fish are great to watch..used to have a cat that slept on the lid if the tank was warm with the lights!

Roll on Ov for everyone :happydance: :happydance:

Not for me tho, just waiting on AF in 10 days then start again, dont know why I didnt Ov and not going to read about it either or it will start putting things in my head! Hopefully I will next cycle if not then Ill start looking into it :)

Tccinbc - you should get some fish, I have Large to small and cute to ugly lol, even have 2 small frogs :)

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! sorry i've been MIA. had a BUSY weekend. got lots of bd'ing in :), had 3 cakes to make this weekend, and a birthday party at the bar to go to. so i can finally get on and chat! glad to hear everyone's doing great! still haven't O'd yet, thinking if i'm going to it's not going to be until next week......i dunno haha temps still staying the same, still spotting a little bit, but it's more peachy pink than anything and it's been 6 days now i think......it's weird but it did happen last cycle so i'm hoping it means i'm going to O! hope everyone has a fabulous night!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Ours was pretty good. DH worked all weekend mind you and went out to watch UFC last night. So mostly just me and my LO. Went to our new indoor place center today with some other mums and their LO's. Was a good time. 

Ohhh is everyone O'ing this week?? That would be fabulous! I wouldnt be alone! lol
Well, found out DH is going fishing this week one last time before the lakes freeze over, and he's probably staying the night out there :growlmad: Not impressed!! I O this week! Not like it happens once every 30 days like it should, lol Bah...but I'd rather him stay the night since it's not a nice drive at night, let alone when it's -10 a night here this past week...buuurrr

Well we will just have to do our best and BD as much as we can. And I guess it's only one night...and besides...apparently I'm not supposed to get my bfp until january, lol


----------



## cckarting

hey ttc, sounds like it was a nice weekend for you. make sure you bd the day before he leaves and the day he gets back, that way it's ok if he's gone the one day! oh i'm tired thinking i'm going to head off to bed!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning everyone !!

Glad to hear you all had nice weekends !!

I tested with opk this morning and lines were very dark but o smiley, the exact same thing happened last cycle and i got a smiley later on in the evening. I will test again later to see if this is the case. We have decided to bd once tomorrow night, hopefully no bleeding !!

How is everyone else doing with ov ?? SND - anything on CBFM for you ? Have you had any lines ?

Fingers crossed for us all

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Snd0111

HI ya

No nothing still just high, given up on OPK's looks like im the only 1 not Ov this w,end lol goooood Luck to you all hope yous catch that egg!!

Ive ordered a new thermometer, temps went down today but not gona Ov now so on to next cycle :)

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Im glad everyone had a good weekend! I am pretty sick :( Cold and sore throat and such. It is not pleasant lol so there was no bding for me over the weekend!:D

I did really enjoy Breaking Dawn as well!! It was more adult that the other movies (just like the book was!) I will be seeing it again.

Nothing new happening on the Oing front. Since I O'ed last week and didn't really get any bding in, I should be getting AF pretty soon :( But I will also be going to the dr's soon so that is a bonus!


----------



## Snd0111

Hope you feel better soon Momma this time of year is terrible for colds and flu's :( Glad you enjoyed your film :)

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

SND - i will be here with you for next cycle, sounds like you are feeling positive about not oving, like you said before prob best not to read about it online!!

Momma - hope af comes quickly then you can start cycle again.

Gl everyone else, fingers X you get positive opks later in week.


----------



## cckarting

morning ladies! i had a dip in the chart today but my opk was neg this morning. going to do another one later on in the day. so i'm not sure what that means for me. snd you might not be the only one not O'ing this cycle, or maybe you'll O really late. who knows i guess!


----------



## Snd0111

I think I got used to the Idea of not Ov after I never got my peak on cd13 or 14, Ok im a bit p'd off but not gona let it get me down and hopefully have a super Ov next cycle lol

cckarting is your DH home yet? have you used OPK's over the last few days?

Hows everyone else doing??

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Just did a test and got positive opk !!! so, we will bd tomorrow night which should be when i ov ?? but who knows...i get the watery cm but no ew ?? so not entirely sure that i release an egg !!

SND - fingers crossed for a super next cycle...have you ever had no ov before ??


----------



## Momma43009

Yay Try4kid3!! I hope you catch your egg!!

I can't wait for my next cycle and I actually hope af comes soon lol!! I also hope that I don't ov only every other month. . . that is what is seems like....


----------



## Snd0111

:happydance: a +opk!!! Nice one try4kid3 get chasing that eggy!!


----------



## Snd0111

Me2 momma roll on next cycle!! :)


----------



## Snd0111

Sorry try4kid3 missed your question, the only time I didn't Ov that I know of was straight after MC and don't know about before as I never tempted or opk or anything like it.

Just checked cervix and it's at it's highest but I've started spotting :/ geeeeeez wish I was a doctor at times!!!


----------



## try4kid3

Are you sure u might not ov just a bit later ?? it looked like you had a dip in temps today . Does the cbfm have any lines to look at to see if they are getting darker ??

Is there any chance that could be ib ? If you ov straight after AF you would be about a week past ov ?


----------



## Snd0111

I don't really pay much attention to the sticks it's just the digital monitor bit that tells you low, high and peak..I don't think I've Ov'd yet unless it was straight after af as temps, opk's and CBFM can all be wrong??? I have very mild cramps back and belly maybe the :witch: is coming early


----------



## try4kid3

It could be ...maybe that was just a short cycle and the next one will be the proper one ?? At least if it is AF you can start the new cycle quickly !!


----------



## Snd0111

I know it's just a tad annoying lol


----------



## cckarting

hey snd! yea dh got back on thursday night! we've been bd'ing all the time, but opk's are still neg and i'm still spotting a little. I hope i'm getting close. this really f-ing sucks! everyone around me seems to be preg but me! ugh!!! very frustrated and irritated today. hopefully some new news within the next week!


----------



## Snd0111

I know what you mean frustrating is not the word!!! Why can't it just be simple, it's great learning all about our body's but was a lot less stressful just trying and guessing sheen Ov was lol and cheaper :) 

It will all be our days soon hopefully, I'm going to see the psychic woman next Friday I cannot wait, hope she has good news for me an a message from my mam :)

:dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey everyone! 

Snd, I really am wondering if maybe your going to O now? Maybe your CBFM isn't working right? Your temp dipping could be O. Have to wait and see what your temp does in the next few days. And the spotting could be O spotting. So I'd BD tonight just to be on the safe side!

Cckarting, yea it's definitely hard some days being optimistic about it all. I've been REALLY keeping myself occupied this last month. Seems to be working so far. 

Sorry you've been sick Momma! Hope your all better now :hugs:

Glad to hear your going to get some BDing in trying! Would be awesome if that one night does it for you!! 


Well, I did another another test today. Lines a tad bit darker, but still negative. Hopefully it gets dark soon!!


----------



## cckarting

i am trying to stay busy too, weve been making cakes and then with cooking this week for thanksgiving! hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning everyone,

Well I think i am ov this morning because I have lots of ewcm and we didn't bd last night, cos i thought i wouldn't ov until Wednesday !!! grr i hate my body !!! think i missed this window, probably for the best as i have hospital on Thursday.

How is everyone esle doing ?

SND - any more spotting ? Let us know how you get on with psychic. I totally believe in psychics 

TTC - Fingers crossed you get your positive opk very soon !!

CC - it is very frustrating I hope your positive opk turns up as well !!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Ladies

I need some help...got positive opk yesterday and this morning have loads of ewcm...does this mean im ovulating today or tomorrow ?


----------



## Momma43009

Morning ladies, 

Well I'm pretty sure this sickness has turned into a full blown upper respitory infection. I am going to the dr's tomorrow morning. And so is my husband and daughter. We are all sick :(


----------



## Snd0111

Hi yas

Well the spotting turned out to be the :witch: very strange as ive never had such a short cycle ever, but hey CD1 :


----------



## Snd0111

Hi yas

Well the spotting turned out to be the :witch: very strange as ive never had such a short cycle ever, but hey CD1 :happydance: and a new cycle hopefuly a good one too

Momma Sorry to hear your no better :( get well soon :hugs:

cckarting - yum baking :) what were you making, I love baking but never turns out the way it should lol

tccinbc - seems like your getting closer to Ov :happydance:

Try4kid3 - I would just get in as much bd'g as you can maybe you will Ov today or tomorrow :)

Good luck to you all :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

SND- Thank you ! well at least you haven't the long wait until AF begins !! fingers crossed this will be the one !!

I think i have missed the egg, we were waiting to bd just once ( in case of bleeding) tonight but i think that will be too late. I have been online looking at photos of how cm should look. TMI !!!! Apparently it should be watery and stretch to about 1cm before ov then really stretchy when you do ov. I can't work out if it's any of those every time i check it's different...gross I know !!! Sorry 
:dohh:
GL to all 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Its hard trying to work it all out isnt it :/ just bd tonight and see how it goes, are you still temping? FF sould confirm your Ov in a few days


----------



## try4kid3

No, wish i had now, could i still do that ??


----------



## cckarting

try, even if you did ovulate lastnight you can still catch the eggy! it will sit there for 24 hrs before it starts breaking down! i would still bd tonight as you weren't expecting much out of this cycle anyways, and maybe it'll be lucky!


----------



## cckarting

snd we made and decorated 3 birthday cakes for people, and i'm goign to bake a blueberry pie tomorrow and some fresh buns


----------



## try4kid3

Thanks SND , your advice has calmed me down. I wasn't even going to do anything this cycle but getting that smiley turned me into a craaaazy woman !! We will dtd tonight and see what happens and then start positively next cycle. It's so great to be able to come on here !!!

cc - that food sounds delicious !! makes me want to do some baking !!

momma - hope you all feeling better soon


----------



## Snd0111

Oh you have been busy, that all sounds very tasty!!

Im more of a soup maker, never been a baker lol

try4kid3 - I dont know but think it may be too later for FF to confirm it if you have not been temping, but I am not 100% sure about that, give it a try anyway

:dust:


----------



## Snd0111

P.s I am addicted to the test thread lol, love looking at BFP's lol is that sad :rofl:


----------



## cckarting

I can sometimes find myself looking at the bfp thread, but i'm finding it harder and harder to go there. maybe because it's my last month and i don't even think i'm going to O..........but i am excited to bake tomorrow! I love baking, and all kinds of cooking. i make an awesome beef stew, and a beer cheese soup! man now i'm getting hungary!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh cckarting, your sounding alot like me when it comes to cooking/baking lol
It sounds like your Oing! Get some BDing

Snd, i used to look at the test forums alot too. Made me happy, but then i stopped. Couldnt stand it for a while and i havent really been venturing to anywhere else besides a couple threads lately

Ohh Momma, im so sorry to hear you guys are so sick! It really sucks whe. The LO's get sick. I always feel so helpless because there isnt much i can do. Hope you guys are feeling better soon!

Trying, you should BD today! 

Well, im VERY confused! I think I may have O'd already. Can some take a look at my chart. My temps have been going up pretty much since the day i found ewcm. But my cervix wasnt THAT high at the time. I did have tender breasts for a number of days. Ugh, i dont know. Would kinda suck if thats when i Od because of course those were the few days we didnt get a chance to BD! Lol bit if I did, guess my cycle will be shorter and THAT im happy about.


----------



## cckarting

to me it looks like you O'd on cd 20-21 but with the neg opk's i could keep trying. maybe you were going to try and didn't O. I would Keep bd'ing just in case. I don't think i'm gonna O ttc. my cm is already back to creamy, and i feel like total crap today :( i'm ok with not O'ing I guess. now i'll have some time to figure it all out before we try again


----------



## Snd0111

Tccinbc your temps are pretty much post Ov now, I dont know tho with opks being negative tho, but if you didn't would your temps not be back down? Is there a chance you could have missed surge with opks I know someone on here before said when you think your nearer the time then poas twice a day so you don't miss it? Did you bd around the 20th? 

Cckarting you have a dip Yesterday could you gave Ov then? Just see how your temps go over the next few days

Try4kid3 - are your opks still positive 

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

I have no idea if i've O'd yet. like i said I have been poas twice a day and still no pos opk, but we'll see what the next week brings us!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well the thing is, I didn't start doing my OPKs until after that dip. I've only done then for the last 3 days. So i did O on CD 20 or 21, then I would have missed the LH surge with the OPKs which could explain the negatives. I will keep OPKing this week just to see. And will wait and see what my temp does tomorrow. Although, I think that if my temp stays high tomorrow, FF might give me my crosshairs, because your right SND, they are post O temps. At least for me anyways


----------



## Snd0111

We are all having troubles this cycle :( hope you both Ov soon x


----------



## Snd0111

Is the lh surge not before you Ov and the temp dip not usually the day of Ov? Maybe that is why u never got a positive..are you hoping for your crosshairs to confirm Ov for the 20th?


----------



## TTCinBC

That's what I figure Snd. LH surge(pos OKP) 12-48 hours before you actually O. So if I did O the day that my temp dropped then that would explain why Ive gotten the negative OPKs the last 3 days. Because my surge is well gone by now.

Well am going to get a few more OPKs shortly here and test this evening. Nothing I can do if we did miss the O. There was a bit of BDing a few days before the dip. Not sure if that would be enough. If it isn't, then oh well and on to next cycle. But I'd be thrilled! with shorter cycles!! lol 40/41 down to 35 would be fabulous! 

But thinking I should just keep OPKing all week and BDing all week just in case something is just wonky with my temps

Yea, seems everyone seems to be having some troubles. It sucks! But all of us ladies will get our BFPs! Just have to keep at it! At least the way to getting that BFP is fun! lol


----------



## Snd0111

They do say that :spermy: can survive up to 5 days so maybe it will meet the egg perfectly :) fx'd for you


----------



## cckarting

how can we all have so much trouble! haha. did an opk tonight and it's darker! hoping its a good sign, but i've kinda been sick today and haven't drank anything so i dunno. still gonna test in the morning i'm running out of opk's though :( only 2 left and i don't really want to buy more


----------



## TTCinBC

cckarting! It's better when you haven't had much to drink. Your supposed to cut off liquids about 2 hours before you test so your urine has a chance to concentrate. Sooo that's not such a bad thing for you OPK. 


Well i did another one and now I'm super confused! The line is getting darker each day! Gah...lol Today's is way darker then the last 2...you know. I caught myself wishing that I was looking at a hpt instead! LOL Would have been a WONDERFUL hpt line!

Well nothing I can do, but wait until tomorrow to see what my temp does and OPK again.

Your sick too cckarting?? Aww that's no good. I haven't been too bad in the last few years. Just hope that will keep on

So let me ask you ladies something, when you get you bfp's and if you happen to be in your 3rd trimester when it's flu shot time, will you be getting one? I got one with my DD, but now that they've added the H1N1 into the shot, I don't know if I'm comfortable with it anymore. I actually don't generally get one period. Had a bad batch(so they said) and I ended up sicker then I would have been if I hadn't gotten it!


----------



## cckarting

i don't plan on getting a flu shot! i didn't get one this year,last year. It worries me now that they have the H1N1 in it. I dunno what it was, i don't feel sick anymore my stomach was so upset this morning and afternoon. kept running to the bathroom, but after 2 i've felt better! i know your suppose to wait 2 hours after drinking something. I mean i haden't had anything but a can of dr pepper all day and hadnt peed in 6 hrs. I feel fine now so thats really good. i really hope I O but i'm still spotting???


----------



## TTCinBC

How long have you been spotting for? 
Glad your feeling better! Sometimes maybe it's just something you ate the day before not going over so well in your intestines. 

Yea, DH is totally against flu shots. So I know I won't be getting one while pregnant. I didn't even bat an eye at it with my DD, so I wonder if my doctor would make a fuss about me not wanting it. Oh well, I fully intend on being pregnant soon and won't have to worry about it!! lol

Went to the washroom tonight and I have some very watery CM which seems to be turning into ewcm again? LOL I just don't know anymore!!! Will keep on with the OPKs as I said. But I'm starting to wonder if I'm about to O. I tend to get PMSy around O time, and this evening I was getting REALLY mad at DH for nothing. I won't admit to him that I was overreacting though, lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

TTC - fingers crossed you ov very soon, the watery cm sounds good as is the line getting darker. Plenty of :sex:i reckon !!!!

cckarting - fingers crossed u are ov !!

SND - hope af is not too bad for you this cycle !!

AFM - Well, we bd last night...eventually... i was really scared about bleeding but nothing !!!! It was a relief to not have to deal with that again. Think i started to ov last night because at about 7pm my cm became really stretchy. Oh well, maybe I can catch the egg next time.

Got the hospital tomorrow so think no more bding for us now as i want to keep area nice and clear !!

Have a nice day everyone !!


----------



## Momma43009

Hey ladies!

How is everyone doing? I went to the dr today and I have bronchitis :( which is absolutely no fun!

Anyway, nothing has been going on for me in the ttc department. I haven't taken any OPK's just to see what they say and no bding at all...af should be coming in about a week....don't have any symptoms of that yet though....


----------



## try4kid3

Poor you momma, that sounds awful, i expect you don't feel like ttc at the moment !! take care of urself and get all healthy for next cycle 

:flower:


----------



## Snd0111

Hi yas

thank you try4kid3 its very mild but I think that ties in with not Ov, as I usualy get AF quite bad, hope this cycle is not the same as the last one, I have HIGH hopes this time lol

Momma - Not so good have a :hugs: and get well soon

cckarting, tccinbc and news on Ov yet?

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Thank you :)

I also have high hopes for the next cycle for me and all of you lovely ladies :)

Hope everyone has a great rest of the day!


----------



## cckarting

no news on O'ing don't think it's going to happen, the spotting is getting worse :( not enough to be called af but it's getting darker. ttc i've been spotting for 9 days so far. and no end in site. opk's seem to be getting darker but still no smiley. I'll keep testing but i don't think i'll get a positive.


----------



## TTCinBC

cckarting, that's kinda odd. Have you ever had something like this happen before?

In august I had mid cycle spotting for about 4 days. I thought at the time I was Oing, but now I have no idea what it was because it was way too early for O based on my cycles. 

Well, temps still up for me, but oddly enough my OPK was A LOT lighter then yesterday. Oh well, we're BDing every day this week, so if we catch it, we catch it. If not, on to the next! 

My DH was at work this evening(works at a nursing home) anyways, he was talking to one of his co-workers because he just found out she's pregnant. Anyways, he told her we've been trying for about 6 months almost and she told him she took some pill and she got pregnant right away. He wants me to take it. I have no idea what it is, but I'm SUPER weary about putting anything more in my body then need be. 

Until tonight, I thought he was fine with it happening whenever it happens, but I'm starting to think he's becoming very impatient. Sigh...don't know how to handle that one. Any suggestions? I've only just gotten myself to calm down about it all. 

Hope everyone is doing well! I think next cycle will be a good cycle for us all!


----------



## cckarting

what kind of pills did she say to take? It has been very odd and it's never been that way before until we started ttc. I think we've pretty much given up trying at this point. i think i'm going to try fertilaid for woman when we start trying again! how you doing ttc?


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm not sure what they are yet actually. She said she was going to text him. She has a bunch left over that she obviously doesn't need anymore, and is going to give them to us. We'll see what they are. If it's something like the fertilaid for women, then I may give it a shot. I've also started trying to loose some weight. Started with weight watchers last week. I've gained 25lbs since January, so I'm sure that isn't helping our cause at all! But I've been doing it for a week and I've lost 2.8lbs in a week, so I'm very pleased with that!

Ohhh I have to laugh because I know EXACTLY what you mean about things not happening with our bodies until we want to get pregnant! My cycles used to be 30 days(off the pill) and once we actually started trying, they extended to 40 days, because apparently the witch is just out to get me. I really don't understand it, but it seems to happen alot to women who are ttc. I wonder if it's because, even if we're not feeling emotionally stressed out, we really are? 

I'd say if this IB keeps up, I'd see your doctor.


----------



## cckarting

thats awesome on the weight loss! thanksgiving isn't going to help much with that haha for me atleast. oh me too on the cycle thing, every 30 days like clock work! not we started ttc i've had 2 cycles that were 22 days, and a 48 day cycle, and on cd 31 and havnet even ovulated yet :(


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies

TTC - well done on the weight loss, I have joined slimming world, but only lost 3 pounds in 3 weeks, going to stick with it tho !! I would find out about that pill, maybe you could chat with the lady that took it to find out more ?? Sounds like you have been doing loads of bding, i hope you catch the egg !!!

cckarting - do you normally spot around ov time ? maybe your doctor can give you some answers !

AFM - I have colposcopy at the hospital today so am quite nervous about what they might find or do. I have spoken to several ladies who have had one and said it's fine, i suppose i just worry about worse case scenarios !! Be glad when today is over !!

Enjoy your day everyone and gl

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Been to hospital and all OK !! Just blood vessels near the surface that have been a bit weak. So all good to go YAY

How we all doing ? I am now ready for next cycle !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well just a quick post from me. Will catch up later. FF said i O'd on monday. My temp was even higher today. Opk was very negative last night.

And trying--im super happy all has worked out for you!!!


----------



## cckarting

trying thats great news! ttc your chart looks good hoping your temps stay up! i did spot last cycle but not like this! i never use to spot until we started ttc, its so disappointing......


----------



## try4kid3

Thank you for your comments ladies, I feel so relieved that it was nothing serious, always best to get checked tho !!

TTC - fingers crossed ur temps stay high !!

cckarting - do u think spotting is a light af ? does it seems to be stopping ?


----------



## cckarting

i dunno what to think! my af is usually 5 days. and this is day ten of spotting. it was a lot darker today and a little reached my liner maybe a nickle size but now no bleeding sense? I don't get it and i'm sooo confused. I'm pretty much out, or at least consider myself out cuz as soon as "af" comes were done trying for a long time.......


----------



## TTCinBC

Stop? Ohhh i wish you didnt have to! When will you start again?

Well my CP is back to low,firm and closed. So definitely O'd already. Im so excited about a shorter cycle!!! Its funny, im 3 dpo now according to ff and i actually have no desire to pop into the 2ww section. Dont feel like torturing myself thia time as i really dont think we dis it this month. Bd timing was off. Of course the few days we didnt, lol

Hows everyone else coming along?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi all

TTC - i know what you mean about joining the TWW, once i start reading possible symptoms i always feel as tho i have them, really crazy !! That's great if you are having shorter cycles !!

cckarting - do you have a drs appointment ? maybe they can shed some light on the whole spotting thing ??

SND - are you ok ??

I am not holding out much hope for this cycle as we only bd once and i think it was too late. Now bleeding sorted out we can go all out for next cycke !!

Have a nice day ladies


----------



## Snd0111

Hi Yas

Sorry Ive not been on been having a few problems nothing to do with TCC thankfully but a pain to say the least, local travellers (well they call themselves that but live in houses!!) causing trouble!! they put the real travellers to shame tbh! But hey Im back now :)

Tccinbc - :happydance: you got your crosshairs :))))) and well done on the weight loss, could do with dieting myself but really I think I would need my jaw wired to stop me eating lol

Try4kid3 - Your temps are up too :) you may get your 1st crosshairs :happydance: glad all went ok at the hospital

cckarting - It was a couple of moths ago I spotted so much, its gets you down but hang in there hun you may still Ov yet :hugs:

AF is on her way out just spotting now :happydance: was not here long thins time gladly :)

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hello ladies

Really stressful day at work...thank god it's the weekend !!

SND - glad to hear you r ok and got those problems sorted . I wish my AF was here then i could start the new cycle with a vengeance 

Too stressed to think about symptoms which is probably a good thing. 

Enjoy your weekend ladies


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! yea were stopping ttc until june of next year.........maybe longer i'm not sure yet. I'm going to make an appt with the dr soon just don't know if i'm ready for what he has to say i guess.......still spotting more today, thinking maybe af is coming now. put in light tampon cuz i'm at work and don't need to worry about it. so i'm going to say out for now until i see what tomorrow looks like :( glad to hear from you snd, i thought you got lost! I hope your guys 2ww turn out to be beautiful BFP neither one of you thought would happen!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies

How are we all today ??

cckarting - i really hope you get some answers before you stop trying, it must be very frustrating for you

I am getting my hair done today which will be nice and then Xmas shopping with my girlie

Have a nice weekend everyone :happydance::happydance:


----------



## try4kid3

Hellooooo

How are we all doing ladies ????


----------



## TTCinBC

Nothing much to report here. Having been feeling totally good and symptom free! Feeling like im just wating to O again. Meaning this tww is very uneventful, lol just want af to hurry so i can get in with the next cycle.

What about everyone else?


----------



## Snd0111

Helloooo, how's everyone doing..all in the TWW? Hope there's some BFP's :))))

I'm feeling kinda fragile today, had a little drink lastnight :( first since June!! I can safely say that I will not be doing that again in a hurry!!! 

Oh I just remembered I was supposed to start testing with CBFM today!!! I've missed the 1st test oooopz hope it doesn't mess anything up :( 

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi all

SND - sounds like you had a good night !!

TTC - I am the same with you, feeling good and no symptoms either !!

Here's hoping we have some good news soon !!


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies sorry i've been away! af got me on thanksgiving, and i've been helping a friend paint so been staying really busy.....were done trying for now, we might try again in june but i'm not sure yet. either way i'm going to see why this is happening. GL to you ladies i have my fx you get your bfp this month!


----------



## Snd0111

Awe I'm sorry the :witch: got you hope you stay around and chat to us xx

Try4kid3 - I didn't enjoy having a drink at all and the way I'm feeling today I very much doubt I'll ever drink again lol


----------



## cckarting

of course i'll stay here and chat! i'll be around as long as you guys are still trying i'll be here!


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry af showed up cckarting! I really hope you guys will be back to trying soon! And glad to hear you will be sticking around. Will want updates from you too! 

Well, not much going on here. Having a lazy kind of day with my DD. DH went fishing and then to watch the Grey Cup. Been kinda quiet though, lol

Tiny bit of cramps. Wonder if af will show up earlier then expected? Based on when FF says I O'd, I'm not supposed to get af until the 3rd.


----------



## cckarting

i won't have much to update, but i'll stay around. going to call the ob/gyn in the morning and see how long it will take to get an appt!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies

SND - I understand about the drink...the morning after is horrible !!!

Can't wait to start the new cycle, should be next Tuesday. No symptoms o report today, but I'm not really expecting any as we didn't properly try cos of hospital. 

Enjoy your Monday everyone !!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol its still my sunday here! But will do tomorrow, enjoy yours as well!

Wondering where Momma has been? Missing her and wondering how she is doing.


----------



## try4kid3

Oh yes, forgot about the time difference !!

I hope Momma OK too !!


----------



## cckarting

morning ladies! try your temps are still pretty high! maybe you got lucky on your one bd! fx for you :)


----------



## Momma43009

Hey Ladies!

I am so sorry I have been MIA for the past couple of days! I have been so sick and tired that I haven't been doing much. But I feel better now I just have a cough :(

How is everyone doing??

I have nothing new to report. the only sign of af I have is sore bb's! But it should be coming within the next 2 - 3 days.....


----------



## Snd0111

Hey Momma glad to see you back :) and feeling a bit better hope the cough shifts soon for you

Hows everyone else doing?

CD7 for me, monitor showing high, hope its not going to be the same as last cycle!! Im feeling pretty positive atm so we shall see :)

:dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Ok, sorry for this, but who was it that said they worked in a lab? 

I'm so silly, I couldn't help myself and POAS AGAIN! lol Anyways, it is only an IC but the line is clear as day in person. But I'm sooo scared! I only have one frer left and don't want to waste it today, so wont be testing with it until tomorrow. I also have one IC left and will test with it later today. But I didnt think I had a chance, we barely BD around my O, since we didn't know it was coming and I've had NO symptoms at all!! I will post a picture in a sec


----------



## TTCinBC

Am I crazy?
 



Attached Files:







impreggo.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Snd0111

I defo see something :) Oh I really really hope this is your BFP!! and your temps went up today!!!!


----------



## Snd0111

And it looks like it has color too :happydance:


----------



## TTCinBC

I did another IC, because well lets face it, I'm earning that POAS name...and even though it's not FMU a line is definitely there..will post picture in a few minutes.


----------



## TTCinBC

This is at the 10mins mark once all the pink had run away
 



Attached Files:







pregooooo3.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTCinBC

Is it even possible for the second to be darker then the first? Because it is


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - that defo looks like a positive !!!!


----------



## Snd0111

I'm on the phone just now it's not as good for looking at pics but the 1st one you posted I can defo see something there!! If the test line is darker then would that not be a very good sign?


----------



## Momma43009

I never used these so I am not sure what they are suppose to look like :( But I would believe what these ladies say!


I REALLY hope you have your bfp! 

I think I might just POAS just for fun to see what it says lol. We didn't really bd enough before I think I o'ed but oh well. I am addicted lol!


----------



## TTCinBC

Here's the last one I took. Was once all the pink dried from the test area. And this is what was left behind! Yea, I figure that's a good thing too! lol

Just a little in shock though tbh
 



Attached Files:







impregnant93870923.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Snd0111

I can see it now :))))) and would say it's a BFP congrats think if you test with FMU then you will get a nice line...xx


----------



## try4kid3

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momma43009

YAY there is def a line! I agree with Snd, your fmu test should have a nice line :) Congrats! So exciting!


----------



## TTCinBC

The first pic was my FMU and the second was SMU. It got darker on the second test! 

Hey momma, I had NO hope for this month, as my O date moved itself up without warning and didn't think I got in enough BD, but looking at my chart, I'm inclined to think maybe I actually O'd on CD20? Which would put me at 10dpo, which would explain such a dark line. Otherwise I'm only 7dpo


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm still feeling like this can't be true because I don't have ANY symptom to speak of...I've slept like crap the last few nights, but that could be anything! lol

And thank you ladies


----------



## cckarting

i work in the lab, and holy bejesus, i totally see the line! you have to do a frer in the morning and post it asap! to me it looks like you O'd on cd 20 as well. It can't be an evap because i can see the pink in the pic! I truely hope this is your bfp TTC with those lines i wouldn't doubt you could get a pos on a digi! I didn't hve any symptoms with either of my boys so you can't really go by symptoms sometimes........i really hope this is it for you.


----------



## Momma43009

I am very glad for you TTC! I hope you are pg and I hope it sticks and you have a healthy baby!!

Maybe this will start a chain reaction for the rest of us ladies! :D

If the last OPK I took was right...then I am about 11dpo or so. But of course my af is totally messed up so who knows! But my af should show up between now and about 3 days....I usually get the dark discharge a few days before and I have no sign as of yet....


----------



## cckarting

so made the appt with ob/gyn can't get in until jan 17th! :S ugh


----------



## Momma43009

they take forever to get you in!! lol luckily my appt is finally coming up on the 1st. Then I can figure out what is going on.


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies! I went and got a different brand from the dollar store here, and it came up positive in the first 3 minutes too. Line is lighter, but it's there and it's pink! 

Will do the frer tomorrow morning for sure.
DH is a little....over whelmed I think. He's at work, he went on break and I had emailed a picture of it to him...he said he's excited, but said he wanted to throw up! LMAO Men lol 

Glad to hear your appointment is coming up soon Momma. Did you guys get any BDing in around O?

Ohh Jan 17th? Really? Why does it take so long to get into an OBGYN? Here we have our prenatal doctors and then if we're considered high risk, which I will be, we're sent off to an OBGYN.
I was borderline pre-eclamptic last time, and I had a c-section. All makes me a candidate for an OB


----------



## cckarting

when i was pregnant with my first my dr went on leave and sent me to an ob/gyn. and had a c section, and with my second i just stuck with my ob/gyn and had to have another c section. and i will again if i ever get pregnant again. so for all my yearly's and baby stuff i see him. and he's amazing so of course he'd be busy. i guess it really doesn't matter anyways since we wont be trying until june........


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - we got some bding in about 2 or so days before I took that OPK I think. Do you think there could be a chance?

We only have ob/gyn's here that we go and see when we are pg or for our yearly girl things. But of course I live in a kind of smaller town so there are only about 3 offices you can go to that are affiliated with my hospital and that is why he is so busy lol.


----------



## TTCinBC

Ahh that would explain why it's so busy then. And yes, i do think there could be a chance! Those little swimmers last up to 5 days once they get in there. I didn't think we BD enough either, but low and behold, I was wrong. And I didn't have one tiny little symptom. That should have been my clue right there! The last few months I've been having every symptom in the book! And this month...nothing! My boobs started to hurt a tiny bit yesterday, but I shrugged it off to pms, not thinking we had a chance in hell. But today they hurt a bit more. And I'm pretty tired today too. That however, could just be from all the excitement though. Anyways, I do think you could have a chance. You just never know!


----------



## Momma43009

Yeah I guess I haven't even thought about it because I didn't think we had a chance. But I guess we can wait it out and see when I go to the dr! I am so glad that you have your BFP!! and you know what, I really don't have any symptoms either...my bb's are a little sore but that could be pms too.....I don't have any cramps which I usually do. 

Like I said, I hope you started a chain reaction of BFPs!!! :D


----------



## TTCinBC

I hope I started a chair reaction too! I haven't really had any cramps either. I had the TINIEST cramp the day before yesterday, but then nothing. And maybe a tiny tiny bit of...discomfort is what I'd call it, today. I actually feel great to be honest! Better then I have in months. Was a bit over board emotional a few days ago. That's it...

Yea, the first isn't far from now. Will they get you to do a test when you go in to start with regardless?


----------



## Momma43009

I honestly hope so. It is just supposed to be a follow up on my "cycles" so I have to go in and explain everything that is going on. I am sure he will do a urine test first thing and then talk to me and then take a blood sample just to be sure. Then, I am not sure if he will send me to get a transvaginal ultrasound to see if they find anything or just have me start those pills that start your period after they find out the results of the blood test.


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh I've never had that kind of ultrasound. Kinda hoping I never have to. I really hope the appointment goes well for you and you get some answers...or a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

sometimes well at least here you will have a trans vaginal ultrasound around 6-7 weeks if you have a scan that early! i did with both my boys at 8 weeks.


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh...i sure hope not! I didnt have an ultrsound until i was 20weeks with the last


----------



## cckarting

you didn't! omg i would have went crazy!!!!! it's so precious to see your little bean in there. if you tell them you can't remember your last period or how far along you are they'll give you one :) or at least they will here....just an idea


----------



## cckarting

oh and i still wanna see a digi!


----------



## TTCinBC

lol Well technically I don't really know when I O'd since it happened early this month. Soooo maybe? lol I will ask anyways and see what she says. As for the digi! I will come! I'm going to do a FRER tomorrow morning, and will get a digi to do on wednesday. I've heard those are less sensitive, soooo going to wait a few extra day just to make sure there is enough hcg in there. I'm still worried I'm crazy though lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

TTC - how lovely to see that your ticker now says your pregnant !! I hope you stay on here and let us know how you are getting on !!

AFM - feeling like AF is coming, just wish she would hurry up now, I hate this last week waiting for her to arrive !! Work is so busy for me can't wait until I break up for Christmas

I hope the rest of you are doing ok!!

Have a lovely day 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Here, we get a ultrasound if you don't know how far along you are too. That has happened with all of my pregnancies so far! :) 

Still no sign of af. I have never skipped two months in a row before. My bb's are still the tiniest bit sore but nothing major....


----------



## Snd0111

Hi yas :) 

Tccinbc anymore pics for us, im excited for you lol got this wee giddy feeling when I seen your test yesterday :) up here now we get a 12wk scan and then a 20wk scan, Last pg I got scaned at 5wks 6days and seen the heartbeat so thankfully didnt need the internal scan :)

Momma - gl at the docs hope you get some answers! have you done a HPT recently?

Try4kid3 - your temps are still above your coverline, although FF never gave you crosshairs your temps still looking good, have you been tempted to test yet?

cckarting - glad your staying around to chat to us, and im sure we will all still be here when you decide to start trying again :hugs:

AFM - Just plodding along as usual with my highs on monitor, never bought any OPKS this cycle I forgot to order them might give them a miss and just stick to temp and monitor

:dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

This line is beautiful! I was terrified to take this test too! lol It started showing up the same time as the control line!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







FRER10minspast.jpg
File size: 1.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTCinBC

Hum don't know why you couldnt expand that last one
 



Attached Files:







FRER10mins.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Snd0111

It wont let me enlarge the pic...but a HUGE congrats on your :bfp: :yipee: 

xx


----------



## Momma43009

I actually haven't taken an hpt for a couple of weeks. I actually took my last OPK last night and it was negative of course. There was a VERY faint barely noticable line though.

I hope I don't have any issues like ovarian cysts or anything....I did have hpv last year but my body treated it on its own and it went away. Guess I will just have to wait for the doctor......


----------



## Momma43009

YAY I am SO excited for you!!!


----------



## Snd0111

Got it now...and that is one nice lovely :bfp: you must be sooooo happy :))))))))))


----------



## Snd0111

At least the time has come round for you to see you doctor now, when is it thursday?


----------



## TTCinBC

Well your officially in your tww then Momma! I hope it happens for you guys soon too!
I will be staying firmly put until all of you get your bfp's! Even you CC! 

Snd, I added another one that lets you open it


----------



## Snd0111

Did you add a pic to the test gallery :)))


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies!!! It still feels VERY unreal. Will take a while to settle in Im sure. My poor DH, even though we've been trying, he was still stunned speechless yesterday. Took a while for the shock to wear off, but now he's good, lol

I have an appointment already with my doctor next week for something else, so although I could go in earlier, I think I will just wait for that one. No sense making another one...I think, lol


----------



## Momma43009

Yes I see him Thursday morning. 

TTC - I keep looking at that bfp! Are you in shock anymore lol? How is your DH?


----------



## TTCinBC

No I haven't yet....I had a post already from yesterday, should add an update I guess


----------



## TTCinBC

This FRER makes it more real I think. Was worried I was getting ALOT of false positives on those cheapies. But Nope! 3 brands say I'm pregnant!


----------



## Momma43009

I think I am probably going to take a hpt tomorrow morning just to see....

Now that you got yours I think I will be obsessed again for a while!! :D


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL And the best part is....I honest and truly thought I was out this month!! So you never know!!!


----------



## Snd0111

Its all so nice, seeing our first :bfp: dont know about anyone else but it gives me soooo much hope and a better PMA!! :)


----------



## Momma43009

I am very excited for you :) I think that is when it happens when you least expect it!! I just can't wait until I figure out what is up with me lol


----------



## Momma43009

It gives me hope too!! :)


----------



## Momma43009

Because wouldn't it be amazing if some of us got our bfps around the same time?? lol


----------



## Snd0111

I was the same last time, stopped trying but not preventing we were going on holiday, AF was due on the 2nd week of holiday but it didnt arrive, I thought it was because i was ill on holiday with sun stroke so came home and never tested till a week later, I nearly fell off the toilet seat whe I seen the two lines!!


----------



## TTCinBC

It would be awesome if we got our BFP's around the same time! Some bump buddies!

Good PMA is the way to go!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL that was about me yesterday morning! Had a hard time standing up!!


----------



## Momma43009

I was totally shaking when I got my two lines last time. I totally wasn't expecting it and every time before I test I say "No, I can't be pregnant. I don't feel like I am." and BOOM two lines! Now my husband won't believe me when I say that LOL


----------



## TTCinBC

lol That was what I was saying yesterday, "I can't be pregnant", but low and behold! lol

Isn't that always the way though?


----------



## TTCinBC

I've been craving eggs the last few days. Weird


----------



## try4kid3

Ah it gives me hope too !!!!

It would be lovely if we all get BFPs together, heres a big fingers X for next cycle / current cycles


----------



## TTCinBC

Now that I can cross my legs, I will even cross those for you ladies! lol


----------



## cckarting

your lines look beautiful, kinda makes me sad were done trying for awhile :) I'm so excited for you ttc! i can't wait to hear more updates. i hope you ladies get your bfp too, so i can vicariously go through this with all of you!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh cc, we will be here waiting for you and your dh to try again. And will be here when you get your bfp!

And thank you :)


----------



## cckarting

thanks! hopefully we figure something out at our appt!


----------



## try4kid3

Morning ladies

Hope we all ok today...


----------



## TTCinBC

Still the day before here. Going to head off to bed shortly. Can't believe I'm still awake. How are things with you Trying?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

Things are ok...feeling like AF is just around the corner, should start on Saturday. Looking forward to the next cycle when we can properly BD around the right time !!!

How are you feeling ??


----------



## Momma43009

Morning ladies!

AF showed up this morning :( so I am not sure what the doctor is going to say tomorrow.

At least now I can make sure we bd around the right time! If I can figure out when that is....lol.


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey momma, sorry af came! Really was hoping it wouldnt! I cant remember, but do you temp? That could help narrow it down for you too

Oh, hope af doesnt come Trying, but if it must, then at least you will have a clear go ahead for lots of BDing! And will get your bfp just in time for christmas!

Afm--well my ticker is off, need to fix it. Im more like 4 weeks and maybe a day. I figure af would have been due today. Woke up this morning feeling like i needed to be sick. Not a good start. Will have to stock up on crackers and tums. Heart burn was bad last night. Had bad heart burn with my dd too, and i dont normall get it any other time.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi all

Just been out to get out Christmas Tree ...so much fun and now so excited for Christmas. Have been feeling really crampy all day and my stomach feels huge...apart from that no symptoms whatsoever !!

TTC - yes crackers are so good for sickness and ginger biscuits too !!!

momma - gl at the doctors, i hope you get some answers and re assurance that everything is ok


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh we're getting our tree next week. Monday or tuesday I'm hoping. I can't wait!

Ginger biscuits?


----------



## Snd0111

Hi yas :)

Momma Im sorry the :witch: got you, if you dont temp you should try it :) keeps the mind occupied and FF is great topo, roll on this cycle :)))

Try4kid3 - They do say that AF signs are very similar to PG ones so dont feel out yet you may still get a nice surprise

tccinbc - hope the Morning Sickness doesnt last long, my 1st was terrible all morning, my mam used to make me eat dry toast! yum lol!

Cckarting - hows things with you? 

Same as usual with me but I think I have a bug or something keep feeling sick then it goes away then its back again :( going to make some carrot and corriander soup tonight see if that helps any :)

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

TTCinBC said:


> Ohhh we're getting our tree next week. Monday or tuesday I'm hoping. I can't wait!
> 
> Ginger biscuits?

Apparently they help with the nausea, I used to eat ginger nuts in the morning !!!

SND - It would be lovely to have BFP for Christmas !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh a friend on here gave me a recipe for carrot and cumin soup! 

Yea, my DH just chuckled at me this morning.....not a good idea lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh I've just never heard of Ginger biscuits. Wonder if we have them here. Will have to look!


----------



## Snd0111

Its ok for them! they get the easy bit..try yes I know it would be a very nice present

Im seeing the psychic lady on Friday and Im getting quite nervous! Mmmm carrot and cumin sounds good too, I love soup an it good for you too which is a bonus...trying hard to stay away from all the local takeaways :( 

:dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, I've been trying to stay away from take out as well. Have been trying to eat healthier to loose some pounds, but now will just be eating healthier because of baby :)


----------



## Snd0111

Its hard lol...im going to try a lot harder to eat healthy when I get my :bfp: too...see the PMA there lol..when not if :)

I ordered some OPK's today missing the whole POAS, hope they come tomorrow


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL I'm wanting to POAS too!! Just to see my lines get darker, lol Branden may kill me if I bought more though :haha:

Good for PMA, it is a WHEN not an if!


----------



## cckarting

morning ladies! nothing new to report for me, dh is away for the rest of the week working. went to the dentist today, so that sucked! didn't temp this morning but thinking i should keep temping to show my dr in Jan.....Hope you all have a great day. sorry af came momma fx this month is your month!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yes, I think you should keep temping CC. Maybe even until you guys start trying again?


----------



## try4kid3

ooohhh feel terrible tonight, constant cramps that don't seem to be subsiding !!HURRY UP AF !!!


----------



## cckarting

I think i will keep temping, at least then i can feel like i'm doing something. feeling down we stopped trying but i know it's for the best, so why can't i just be content with it?I didn't think it would be this hard to have another baby..


----------



## Momma43009

Hey Ladies!

Ugh. Af is really annoying this time! When can you start temping? And where can I get that special thermometer?

Can't wait until DH and I can start bding again! I think and September or October baby sounds good :)


----------



## cckarting

i got my thermometer at walmart. it works really good! i started temping as soon as af left, and these last two cycles i've temped all the way through af, and never stopped!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, You can start temping during af. It's more just to get you into the practice because your temps during af will be all over the place. But it's a good idea to start right away anyways! YAY! Another chart to stock!! Mine's boring now, will be chart stalking you ladies as I seemed to have developed an addiction! 

Went and got more tests at the dollar store tonight(without DH knowing :haha: ) anyways, lines still there! And with diluted wee in the evening to boot! Made me feel better. not as dark as I'd like, but that being said, it's still diluted and evening wee, so can't be asking for TOO much. Just happy there's a pink line there. Will be testing in the am with FMU just to make sure it's getting darker. Been having cramps today. But I know that's normal. The stretching and all. Still doesn't stop me from being nervous though!


----------



## TTCinBC

I wish you guys didn't have to stop ttc either CC. I know it had to do with work?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

TTC - that's good news that your lines are still there, I bet you are sooo excited now !!

cc - it sounds like a good idea to keep temping, it will also help the doctor

momma - i hope af gets better for you...can't wait for mine to come along

AFM - feeling ok really, cramping seems to have calmed down . Just waiting for AF to show up then I can start my new cycle. My DH and I should both be off work by the time we need to bd for new cycle so hopefully there will be plenty of opportunity for bding around the right time !!!!

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Momma43009

Good morning ladies!

Done with the doctor and I am going to be starting some pills this month to make sure I have af comes every month. I am also going to be taking progesterone pills to help me O or something like that. He was excited that I had already tested with OPKs (and they tested +) and wants me to continue to do that. We are going to try taking these pills for 3 months and then I have a follow up appt with him.

He said to call if I have any issues or I get that bfp! lol. It was a relatively easy appt and I am happy to just try this first. He is worried that it might be polycystic ovaries but wanted to try this first.

So, I will def be temping and charting this cycle! And I have to use the OPKs.


----------



## try4kid3

Momma - that all sounds really positive, and hopefully the pills will help. Keeping temping is a good idea !!


----------



## cckarting

NO we decided to stop ttc because our boys b days are in sep and oct, and we didn't want to intrude on that, and we also live an hour and a half from my ob/gyn and to be due in the middle of winter is not ideal.....


----------



## Momma43009

Well I don't know if I want to take the pill my ob/gyn says I should take. the Provera makes you gain weight and makes you really moody. I am trying to lose weight not gain! Ugh. The moodiness I can handle. Not sure what I should do. I think I will call him and talk to him about it....


----------



## TTCinBC

Humm, I guess your going to have to weight the pros and cons of this pill. Glad you got some answers from you appointment though! That's awesome!


Ugh, not a good morning here. I took 2 tests last night because I weird and first one was with diluted wee and it still came up, took another later when it was more concentrated and it came up a bit darker. Took one this morning thinking it would be A LOT darker because it's FMU and it wasn't very much darker then the one last night. Now I'm a bit freaked out.


----------



## cckarting

ttc, try and relax hcg doubles every 48 hrs, so if they were light yesterday, they would be light again today. if your worried wait til sat or sunday and test with fmu! Try to relax and enjoy being pregnant, the stress isn't good for you or the baby! Huggs


----------



## TTCinBC

I went out and got some more frer's.They had a package of 2 on sale so even better. I'm feeling 100% better. Test line showed up a second before the control and it's almost as dark as the control line. Stupid dollar store tests, lol 

Will be relaxing from now on! lol


----------



## cckarting

glad your mind is at ease now!


----------



## try4kid3

Hello

TTC - that looks like a lovely positive !! congrats once again 

I am up very early over here ( 5.30am), don't know why but i couldn't sleep. Had so much chocolate last night I feel sure AF will come either today or tomorrow !!

Hve a good day everyone...nearly the weekend 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Snd0111

Hi yas

Sorry I wasnt on yesterday had a bit of a bad day a wee pal of mine passed away, so so so sad he was only 18 :( everyone is just in total shock

Hope everyone is doing ok, I will catch up on everything later, I am going to see the phychic lady in an hour, im very nervous about it now :/

On the ttc side, I got my Peak and lots of ewcm, wasnt in the mood to bd lastnight but will tonight

Take care and talk soon

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Yay TTC. That is a great looking bfp!! So happy that you can relax and enjoy it now. 

Snd - I am so sorry for your loss :( it is really shocking and sad to see someone so young pass away like that :(

I talked to my DH about the pills and he said "then why did you even go to the doctors if you aren't going to do what he says?! You need to take those." lol even when I told him that I would get fat and be totally moody. I just don't know if I want to try on my own for a little while longer....


----------



## TTCinBC

Im so sorry snd, 18 is just too young. It never makes any sense when they are young. :hugs: hope your visit with the psychic goes well today.

Thanks momma, yep definitely relaxing now. Lol at your husband. They always have a way of putting things in just a way lol. I know what you mean about feeling you should just keep trying natural. Thats how i was feeling about ordering preseed and when i was suggested to take vitex to shorten my cycles. Yiy need to do whatever your comfortable with. Good to know your dh is on board if you do take them though!


----------



## cckarting

so sorry for your loss snd! *hugggs* Hope you get some good insight from your psychic. And congrats on the peak!!!! hope you catch your eggy this month! I know how you feel momma i was having a hard time deciding if i wanted to ttc on my own, especially since what the dr tried wasn't really working. you know your body, but i would say you could try it and if you don't like it you could stop them and talk to your dr again.


----------



## try4kid3

Hello

SND - that's very sad news, hope you are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:

momma - you got to do whatever feels right for you !! hopefully we will all catch our eggys soon !!!

AFM - PMS !!!! grumpy, cramping ( although that has calmed down a bit), sore bbs etc...I hate waiting for AF to come, just wish i could be in the next cycle.

Defo going to temp properly this time as well, I think i need to keep thermometer by my bed cos I keep forgetting LOL !!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh definitely keep your thermometer bedside trying! Your supposed to do your temp before you even get a chance to really move much or talk/open your mouth. Kind of like a resting temp


----------



## try4kid3

Hello ladies

Having the worst PMS in the world ( maybe a bit dramatic!!). Sore bbs, feeling really sick and tired when i just wake up. Looked at my cycle calendar again and due for AF tomorrow.

Sigh, oh well at least i will have it before Christmas and won't be feeling rubbish over the holidays !!

How are the rest of you ???

SND - I hope you ov this cycle !! any more peaks with cbfm ??

TTC - hope you ok and not feeling too sick

Momma - are you in your new cycle ??

GL to all and have a lovely weekend 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Thank you all, :)

How is everyone doing?

try4kid3 sorry af is being horrible for you hope you feel better soon

What a lasy bum I am today just out of bed :) good to get up late sometimes, had 2 peaks on CBFM now back to high so I probable Ov today, covered it with :sex: fri and today, I think this cycle will be my best timed so we shall see.

Phychic never mentioned anything on the ttc side, but quite a lot about my mam which I was hoping for :)

Anyway hope you all have a good Sunday

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi all

It's very quiet on here !!

I am waiting for AF to arrive...I feel drained already and it's not even come yet !!

Hope everyone else is ok ?


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around too much the last day or two. Been dealing with some early m/s and little to no energy. I have been reading everyone's posts. Just no energy to reply. Feeling a bit better this morning. Still just sitting here in bed eating my crackers though. Only thing that seems to not be so harsh on my stomach. Everything else is just too heavy.

Anyways, Snd, that's so exciting that you guys timed it pretty well this month! I really hope you get your christmas bfp! I've never actually been to a psychic before, would be pretty interesting I bed. Kinda sucks that they didn't even mentioned ttc though! I would have been a bit disappointed. But as long as you got what you were looking for, that's all that matters!

Sorry af hasn't showed up trying. I hate that feeling of knowing it's coming, but then it just takes FOREVER it seems to actually get here. And all you want to do is get on to the next cycle. Get as much rest as you can though!

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Snd0111

When is AF due try4kid3?

Awe not so good tcc hope your feeling a bit better soon, but lots of ms is a sign of a good healthy baby so they say :))) ye it was kinda dissapointing for her not to mention but I got a lot of nice things I was looking for.

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! hope you had an amazing weekend! i got in so much shopping i don't wanna shop anymore.......for a couple days :) nothing new to report on be besides being terrible at charting this cycle!


----------



## TTCinBC

Glad you got some good shopping in!! I really need to get my butt in gear and get all our Christmas shopping done. Need to order Dh's present online this week. It's express shipping, so I'm not worried about it not being here in time. And the brat knows what he's getting anyways, so even if it was late, wouldn't make too much of a difference to him, lol
We haven't even put up the tree yet!! Dh is set on a real one again this year, but between my m/s and his tooth ache(going to dentist soon) we haven't gotten it done and i'm about to override him and pull out the fake tree! I'm in the Christmas spirit big time this year, and we haven't even put anything out yet! lol Will definitely be done this week for sure


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Should have had early spotting yesterday but nothing as yet. Really feel like it;s about to happen I keep checking ! 

PMS symptoms all gone so Im sure it;s just round the corner.. . if not maybe I should test but TBH we don;t have the money to buy a test so i think best to wait and see. 

TTC - strong symptoms is such a good sign but horrible for you !!

SND - are you in the TWW now ?

cc - i also shopped til i dropped all weekend, great therapy !!

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## try4kid3

it's sooo cold here !!


----------



## Momma43009

Morning ladies!

How is everyone doing today?

Af actually left on time this cycle!! So, now I just have to chart and use those OPKs to see when I am Oing. I think I might wait through this month and then start taking those pills. I want to be pleasant throught the holidays LOL :D

My DH and I had a good talk about having another baby. He is scared to have another and of course, would just be happy with one but he knows that I wouldn't be. So he said he will try to be more supportive because he doesn't want to lose me.

I have all of my shopping done except 2 things that I am ordering online. I even started wrapping last week! For some reason, I am so in the christmas spirit this year!


----------



## Snd0111

Hello

Cckarting, you are all organised :) I have bought 1 present so far, im always last minute but hopefully try and get it done over the next 2 weeks, I have seen me Xmas shopping on Xmas eve before!

Tcc, Tooth ache is terrible :( I would rather labour than it! Do you get free dental treatment there? Here you get it free when PG and up untill baby is 1 :) I havent put a tree up yet looking farward to getting one tho

Momma, Have you registered with FF yet? Looking farward to stalking your chart :) glad AF has gone and you can get going again

Try, Oh I hope AF stays away for you and you get your :bfp: I would have tested so many times by now, you should get some IC there so much cheaper than shop ones

AFM, Well looks like my timing was not as good as I thought :( seems like I Ov'd on CD11...Only BD on 11 and 13 around that time so may have been too late, but thats only going by my temps, I lost my new thermometer and am using the old one again, just have to wait and see, FF says 3DPO

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Well still no sign of AF and loads of cm so decided to do a test. Have done a clearblue and think it's an evap line. It's very faint and think, although I think i can see a light fatter bit. Pretty sure its an evap tho!!!

Just wish AF would hurry up.

Sorry don't know how to post a pic and line is very very faint


----------



## cckarting

i'm trying to be organized but it's easier said than done! we don't have our tree up either, hoping to get it done this week. We have to go back shopping again this weekend, most of the pants i got ds don't even come close to fitting :( but oh well another fun day of shopping for me! hope everyone has a lovely monday!


----------



## cckarting

if you have the pic and have it on your computer, you can either send it to me at [email protected] and i can upload it or you can click the go advanced at the bottom where you post quick reply and click on the paperclip, choose your file and upload it there! i wanna see i wanna see! lol


----------



## Momma43009

Snd - actually I have registered with FF. I haven't even gotten my thermometer yet though. I just have started getting into the charting yet either so it isn't stalking worthy yet. I probably won't get my thermometer until Friday :(


----------



## try4kid3

Ok

I will wait until my husband gets home cos he knows how to do this kind of thing. I don't know even if you'll see the line i only see it when i hold it up to the light. I will have a go tho !!LOL

Still tons of cm...is that a symptom ??


----------



## Momma43009

Try4kid3 - I have heard that increased cm IS a symptom!! Can't wait to see your test. If you don't get af today, then are you should def take another test tomorrow morning!


----------



## try4kid3

Guys

I think i am going mad !!! I keep looking at the line under the light, cos i can see the fat bit but when i go away and come back to it i can't really see anything. 

I need to get a grip and just test again tomorrow with another test and who knows, AF might have turned up then !!


----------



## Momma43009

Yes, I would just relax and try and take one tomorrow morning. I know it's hard though!! AF can be sneaky so don't go mad lol!! I hope you get a bfp though!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Trying-If you can, try and test with a pink dye test. Those blue dyes give so many women heartache, their such a pain! BUT usually if it's an evap it's thin and off centered. Your's you said looks thicker? That's a good thing! I hope it's your BFP!

Momma- have you ordered a BBT from the internet or will be getting on in stores? I couldn't wait and went to the store when I got mine, lol Can't wait to stalk your chart too! lol

Snd, you just never know! I didn't think we had BD'd enough to get pg either. We didn't even know I was Oing and it still worked! All it takes is one little guy to get the job done. And BDing on the day of O is actually really good! So FX!


----------



## TTCinBC

And YES lots of women mention an overload of CM when they are pg. Some women are watery and some are creamy. I'm watery and sometimes feel like I'm either peeing myself or like I'm going to be gutted because af is showing up. But nope, every time it just turns out to be loads of CM!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Yes it is really off centre and thin when i look again, i think i may have looked so much that i imagined it to be thicker. Have sent DH out to get pink dye test to do tom, panic over !!

I really don't feel pg and have had all AF symptoms really so need to calm down and be realistic !!

Oh dear this TTC is soooo hard


----------



## TTCinBC

Is really is hard! Makes grown women go insane allllll the time! So don't feel to bad. We've all been there hun! I know I have, lol

Pink dye it definitely the way to go!
And you can never rule yourself out because of af symptoms. Lots of women say that's how they felt.


----------



## Momma43009

I am getting my BBT in the store probably! My chart is rather boring right now like I said lol.


----------



## cckarting

i really hope this is your BFP try! FX for a fat pink line tomorrow :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

thanks ladies, I just threw that test in the bin. Have been researching online and lots of people saying blue dye tests are rubbish. No more stressing for me!!

Hey ho, 

momma - gl with the thermometer, I hope to do that this cycle too !!

Oh i feel all silly now, getting my hope up and all that, just reminded me how much i really want it !!


----------



## Snd0111

Tcc, oh I hope so I read a bit in FF about it and it says Ov day is one of the good days :) Just looking at your ticker, its amazing how quick baby grows last week it was as big as a poppy seed and now and apple seed!! its a bit of a difference

Momma, Come friday you will be in the world of waking to an alarm same time everyday and sticking it in your mouth before you even move lol :) im sooo used to it now...I go a little crazy in the morning if mine falls down the side of the bed or that!

Cckarting, Im hoping to do mine on the internet, Lazy I know but I hate que' and places packed with people, Maybe left it a bit late and will maybe have to pay a little extra for postage, oh I will learn 1 day :)

Try, Oh I hope this is it :) just in time for Xmas what better present! if I got mine I would try and keep it a secret and wrap up the test for OH :) gl on testing tomorrow

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

haha i hate waiting, but i usually do procrastinate wrapping until christmas eve :)


----------



## Snd0111

It's the best time for wrapping :)

Try - just had a peek at your chart you have an impressive dip on cd27!! Could be implantation dip?? FX'd for you x


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL yea Dh and I didn't do any of our wrapping until a few days before christmas. Who know's when it will happen this year. Dh has to work 7-3 on Christmas day, kinda sucks, but we're going to get up early and have our little family present opening and then he'll only be missing Tianna playing with her toys. And we're having dinner at my Mums since my brother and his family will be in town, so it works out well this year actually!

I really hope you guys caught it this time Snd! Wouldn't that be a lovely christmas present! 
And Momma, once you have that BBT your chart will be more interesting, lol

DH is being SUPER stubborn about his tooth ache and he's driving me mental. I've been in an amazing mood this last week, but today, not so much today. Very irritable and he's being a pain. I just told him, if he's choosing not to have anything done, then to stop his bitching, lol 
He wants me to do all the calling around for a dentist. Last time I checked, it was his mouth! lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh wow! That IS a really good dip Trying! If that was implantation, could explain the cramps, and you wouldnt get a bfp for at least another day or 2


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL Snd, yes I love watching the ticker!! It's pretty cool that it has basically tripled in size in a week alone! Soooo much growing over the next trimester!


----------



## Snd0111

tcc, awe at least he is there at the important part of the day, its soo good seeing there wee faces :) sorry i miss read I thought it was you that had the toothache...hope he gets it sorted soon, nothing worse than a grumping male lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

Yes my temps did take a bit of a dip, didn't even think it could be anything but i did have awful cramping earlier this week.

Feeling much more chilled out now. Talked through my previous cycles with DH and actually I may not be due for AF until Weds so not late yet !!!

TTC - It's funny i have been looking at ur ticker too thinking how quickly baby develops. 

SND - how lovely if we catch the eggys together !! fingers X for all of us


----------



## Snd0111

It defo could be implantation dip..I really hope so :)

I know it would be great :)))))))) 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cckarting

fx for you trying!


----------



## TTCinBC

That would be awesome if you both got it this month!!! I'd be sooo excited to have bump buddies! Cramping is VERY normal if baby is burrowing it's way in there. Yes, definitely give it a few more days and test again. FX for both of you!

Well I've been a miserable B*tch today. Really have been...everything DH or his brother say or do sends me off. Just wish they'd disappear until I'm less likely to want to rip their heads off.


----------



## cckarting

lol they probably deserve it for something they've done before :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol yes, his brother sure as heck does! Lol but im either mad at somethinf or someone or im crying, lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

BIG dip in temp for me so thinking today AF will arrive !!! Decided not to waste money on more tests and see what happens.

Going to watch DS be an 'angel' in his school nativity today, always feels like Xmas when I watch those little plays !!

Hope everyone has a lovely day

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

UPDATE - AF has arrived like clock work, I will never test with blue dye again !!

So on to the new cycle, going to make sure i temp this time


----------



## Snd0111

Awe try im sorry the witch got you :( really thought you would get your BFP!! Chin up and gl this cycle...I won't be using them either Nasty tests!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Well, I am glad that at least you can start a new cycle Trying!

Nothing new here. Af is def gone so that is good. However, over the weekend I woke up one morning wit some pain right under my right bb over my ribs. I thought I just pulled something but it has got progressively worse :( it hurts so bad now! But I have no clue how it happened. My work says I should see the doc to make sure it isn't a bruised rib or something.


----------



## cckarting

sorry af got you trying! i was hoping it was a bfp!


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry about af Trying, but yes definitely no more blue dye tests! They suck! Glad to hear you will be temping more this cycle though! I can't wait!

Momma--I would definitely go get that looked at. Could be a bruised rib or a pulled muscle around the ribs. They can take a little while to heal too. So if you know what it is, then at least you'll be able to take care of it properly


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - I know. I am just not a doctor going/medicine taker kind of person lol. Luckily, my sister is a nurse at the hospital so I will take her advise for a couple of days and if it doesn't get better than I will go have it looked at.


----------



## TTCinBC

What has she told you to do?


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

feeling good about new cycle, just want AF to come and go . I think i knew that i wasn't pg !! My cycles are averaging at about 30 days which I think is fine. In a way it's nice to know that i am regular which helps for detecting ov !!

Momma - you should defo get ribs checked out, just to be on the safe side,

TTC - so glad you are still sticking with this thread, it will be lovely to hear how you progress and maybe see scan pics !!!

SND - how you doing ? really hope you get that eggy this time


----------



## Momma43009

she is telling me to rest and use a heating pad and/or cold pack and take tylenol for a day or two and see if it gets better. Then if it doesn't, I should go to the doctor.

I know. I can't wait to see when I O so I can bd around the right time! :D I have a good feeling about this cycle....I am also glad that you stay around TTC! I love hearing about how you are progressing!


----------



## cckarting

i'm looking forward to stalking your chart trying!


----------



## TTCinBC

Aww thanks ladies! I did say I was going to stay with you ladies until you get your bfp's! I cant wait for you all to join me!

Its funny how you say you have a good feeling about this cycle, because in October or maybe the beginning of November I remember thinking it would be just amazing to have an August baby. I had a feeling about an August baby. So those feelings can be a good sign!

Rest is probably a very very good idea momma!


----------



## cckarting

august is an amazing month to have a baby, my birthday is in august! :)


----------



## try4kid3

Mine too !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol lots of august babies! DH's birthday is in august on the 19th. So will be pretty close


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

I am having major AF, which is doesn't surprise me as PMS was very strong this time !!
Anyways, I started a new chart and I am going to temp every day...i really think it helped me to know what was going on this time !!

How are we all doing ?

SND - How many dpo are you now ?

PS I have a question, do you count spotting as CD1 or as the last day of the last cycle ? or do you not call it anything ?


----------



## Momma43009

Morning ladies!

Rough night for me getting comfortable and it didn't help that DH wanted to bd!! lol

Anyway, nothing fun to report here. Try - I don't think you count spotting at all. It has to be the full blown af to count it as cd1. Am I right ladies??


----------



## try4kid3

Thank you, going to count today as CD1 as had spotting yesterday. 

Hope you have a better night's sleep tonight !!

AFM - not going to moan on about AF just can't wait for it to go now !!


----------



## Snd0111

Hi yas

Yes I would say full flow is cd1

Momma hope not soo good about the pain :( hope it gets better soon :hugs:

5dpo for me, feeling ok nothing unusal happening, hate this TWW glad I have you ladies to help me through it, would be so hard not having anyone to chat to about all the TTC stuff

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Snd - I know what you mean! My family has never really had to try to get pg so they aren't really interested when I talk about it. And my DH is no help lol. 

I look forward to talking with you ladies about these things!


----------



## try4kid3

It's lovely to be able to come on here and talk about TTC. It's very hard for me to talk to my family as my sister just lost her baby at 8 months pregnant a few weeks ago. I do feel awful for ttc now but we had planned for a baby long before that happened. If i did get lucky I think i would have to keep it under wraps until next year !! I think it will always be hard to talk to her about it tho !


----------



## cckarting

i understand try. It wouldnt be terrible to wait until next year anyway. I waited til i was 12 weeks to tell anyone besides my husband we were pregnant! well except my teacher because there were certain things i couldn't do when i started the new semester. Holy cow am i tired today, it's horrible! i hope the 2tt goes quick for you and ends up in a bfp!


----------



## TTCinBC

try4kid3 said:


> It's lovely to be able to come on here and talk about TTC. It's very hard for me to talk to my family as my sister just lost her baby at 8 months pregnant a few weeks ago. I do feel awful for ttc now but we had planned for a baby long before that happened. If i did get lucky I think i would have to keep it under wraps until next year !! I think it will always be hard to talk to her about it tho !

I know how you feel. My brother and SIL found out they were pregnant in July(after we had started ttc) and sadly she miscarried at 14 weeks(baby actually stopped reading at 9 almost 10 weeks) but when we finally did get out bfp the other week, I told my close family, and I was really worried about telling my SIL. Now I know 14 weeks isn't 8months, that's for sure. But it's still a loss none the less. I told my brother first and I let him make the decision in telling his wife. He did end up telling her, and it took her a day or so, but she finally text me to say congratulations. I called her to make sure she was okay, and she told me that it's not that she wasn't happy for me. She just hadn't given herself the proper time to grieve for the baby they lost because right after they lost it, their daughter went in for open heart surgery.

So needless to say, there's been a bit of guilt on my end with getting pregnant. Also, DH's cousin has been trying for about 5 years with no luck and finally had IUI and was supposed to find out the results the thursday before I found out I was pg. Turns out it didn't work, so that made me feel even more guilty. But DH just told me, that we can't control how God works, we just need to enjoy the fact that he's given us a baby. He said it's fine for me to feel sad and reach out to them, but I shouldn't let it take away from my own happiness and I definitely shouldn't feel guilty.

Anyways, sorry, that was long winded, but that's what's happened to me in the last few weeks. So your not alone with the guilt in that way. I'm still going through it. Not as bad though, but it's still there


As for the AF, CD1 is considered your first day of fully red blood flow. So spotting doesn't count. :flower:


----------



## try4kid3

TTCinBC said:


> try4kid3 said:
> 
> 
> It's lovely to be able to come on here and talk about TTC. It's very hard for me to talk to my family as my sister just lost her baby at 8 months pregnant a few weeks ago. I do feel awful for ttc now but we had planned for a baby long before that happened. If i did get lucky I think i would have to keep it under wraps until next year !! I think it will always be hard to talk to her about it tho !
> 
> I know how you feel. My brother and SIL found out they were pregnant in July(after we had started ttc) and sadly she miscarried at 14 weeks(baby actually stopped reading at 9 almost 10 weeks) but when we finally did get out bfp the other week, I told my close family, and I was really worried about telling my SIL. Now I know 14 weeks isn't 8months, that's for sure. But it's still a loss none the less. I told my brother first and I let him make the decision in telling his wife. He did end up telling her, and it took her a day or so, but she finally text me to say congratulations. I called her to make sure she was okay, and she told me that it's not that she wasn't happy for me. She just hadn't given herself the proper time to grieve for the baby they lost because right after they lost it, their daughter went in for open heart surgery.
> 
> So needless to say, there's been a bit of guilt on my end with getting pregnant. Also, DH's cousin has been trying for about 5 years with no luck and finally had IUI and was supposed to find out the results the thursday before I found out I was pg. Turns out it didn't work, so that made me feel even more guilty. But DH just told me, that we can't control how God works, we just need to enjoy the fact that he's given us a baby. He said it's fine for me to feel sad and reach out to them, but I shouldn't let it take away from my own happiness and I definitely shouldn't feel guilty.
> 
> Anyways, sorry, that was long winded, but that's what's happened to me in the last few weeks. So your not alone with the guilt in that way. I'm still going through it. Not as bad though, but it's still there
> 
> 
> As for the AF, CD1 is considered your first day of fully red blood flow. So spotting doesn't count. :flower:Click to expand...

Hi TTC,

It's so hard not to feel guilty but I do think time is a great healer and for me I can't put TTC on hold as I have low iron and the dr advised us to get on with it then I could have the coil put in. I know my sister would be so happy for us but because it's so raw I don't know how I could tell her...anyway for me TTC might take a bit longer anyway so not going to think about it too much until it happens.

I think it's so important to have that time to grieve for the baby. My sister has carried on and I don't think she has given herself time to properly grieve ( she has 2 other children who are 3 and 6).:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, my SIL was the same way. Not taking the time she needed to grieve. I think she is finally starting to let herself now though. They have started trying again, and I think that brought it to the forefront for her. My brother dealt with it when it happened, but she didn't. 

I had never really given possible miscarriage a thought when I was pg with my daughter. But this time around, because of what happened to my brother and SIL, it's there a lot more then it needs to be. 

TTC is a tricky one. One of those things were we really can't put it on hold for ourselves when something has happened to someone else close to us. 



Well AFM- so far today I have felt great. Which is always a bit odd seeing how I've been feeling the last week, lol Almost making me want to go out and get another test to pee on, :haha: I can't believe I will be 6 weeks at the end of this week. Time can tick quickly!


----------



## Momma43009

I am sorry for everyone's families losses. It is really hard to have a mc however far along you are. I know that the fear of mc will be there for me when I am pg again because mine was so random and unexpected. No one in my family ever had one. My sisters didn't even know what to say. And my one sister was about 6 or 7 months pregnant when I had my mc. She was the most emotional about it I think. 

Now everyone I know is getting pg! Even my friend is due in January (when I would have been due) and I have to watch her go through everything that I should be going through and it is hard. But, I know I can't be mad at what happened and I can't resent them for their healthy pregnancy or you won't ever get over it. 

So I don't know what it is like on the side of someone else having a mc but I can let you know how I felt. 

Right now, you just need to worry about you and feel the joy of being pg! I know you are going to feel guilty and worried about how other people will feel but try not to let it get you down.


----------



## Snd0111

Hello

I agree Momma, I was the same..total shock, and I will be very afraid its going to happen again, but then I have to try and not worry too much and enjoy being PG After mine everyone got PG I knew at least 10ppl...I was happy for them all and glad that their bumps were all healthy but still made me sad...A lot of them are due around the same time I was too.

Tcc, you should enjoy your pregnancy and try not to feel guilty, im sure they are happy for you too x


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies. I know my SIL is happy for me. Its more Branden's aunt(the cousins mom) who makes me feel guilty. Its very obvious she isnt thrilled about it. she has never been good at hiding her true feelings. But it's okay, will just have to ignore it. Her daughter went in for another treatment round yesterday. Im praying this one takes.

Hows everyone doing? And thing going on Snd?


----------



## Snd0111

Hiya

No nothing happening yet, just plodding along as usual :) only 6dpo temps are kinda strange again but suppose with the weather getting that bit colder temps will start going down too

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Hello ladies

Feeling very positive today. Went shopping for a sparkly outfit for works Xmas do tomorrow and actually found something !!!

I'm looking forward to tomorrow and actually it will be nice to have drink...or two !!!

Hope everyone else is ok 

SND - how's the weather with you ? we have it pretty windy here but I know in Scotland it's bad !!


----------



## try4kid3

PS doing the advent calendar is really helping to count down the days until I ov again...makes it go quicker !!


----------



## cckarting

Hey ladies! so were kinda ntnp right now i guess.......i don't think dh is ready to be done trying. lol so i'm kinda back in, but i dunno....wish me luck!


----------



## Momma43009

GL cckarting! I hope you are back in!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh good luck CC!!! I soooo want you to be back in! That would be wonderful! 


And Trying, I LOVE the advent calendar as a count down to O! :rofl: makes it sooooo much more fun!


----------



## TTCinBC

cckarting said:


> Hey ladies! so were kinda ntnp right now i guess.......i don't think dh is ready to be done trying. lol so i'm kinda back in, but i dunno....wish me luck!

Oh and I took a peek at your chart, yesterday may have been O day for you? Had a dip and a rise today and pretty good BDing too! :happydance:


----------



## Snd0111

Cckarting I'm so happy for you!! :)

Weather is pretty mad here just now, very high winds and rain! My garden looks like a pond at the moment


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies! i really hope I O this month, but if not i have my appt with the gyn next month and i can show him i haven't ovulated for two months straight! like i said pretty sure he didn't want to be done, so whatever happens i guess. not holding out to much hope. i had a glass of wine last night, so hoping that the temp rise wasn't because of that :S


----------



## TTCinBC

I keep hearing that a bit of red wine in the start of the tww helps with your lining. Soooo drink up! lol

I don't think it would really affect it. It was only a glass. I've had more then a few in the past in the evening and it never affected my temps. So wouldn't worry too much. Wouldn't that be amazing if you O'd this month?! I'd be so happy for you! So if you guys are ntnp, will you take clomid if that's what your doctor suggests to help get you Oing?


----------



## try4kid3

Great to have you back cckarting !!!

Whoops i forgot to temp this am !! d'oh ...Oh well only AF at the moment

Take care SND - hope the winds calm down soon


----------



## cckarting

um....im not sure. were not even suppose to be trying! haha maybe well ntnp this month and then stop, i just dunno what to do lol. if i get pregnant this month we wont have to worry about it anymore :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, I for one really hope you guys just keep on trying! I think it would be wonderful for you!!! FX


----------



## cckarting

yea, but the birthdays and i dunno, i dunno why i'm against trying right now. i'm just nervous or something i guess.......ugh


----------



## TTCinBC

Well you guys need to do whatever is going to work best for your family. 

My brother and I are only 3 days apart. But honestly, it's really not that bad. My mum never had a problem with it and neither did we. But that is us, and I can understand your worries though. A friend of mine, he's are 13 yrs apart(she is currently pg with #2) and they will be within a week or so from each other as well. Sometimes it's just how life works out.


----------



## cckarting

thats kinda what i'm thinking too! my brother and my sister are 2 weeks, and my dh and his brother are only like 4 days apart. i dunno why it should bother me obviously it doesn't bother dh. i just really want it to happen and i just don't want to get let down by not O'ing i think. and i really really want a little girl :)


----------



## Momma43009

I really want a little boy! I have a little girl and I would not mind having another one but I want a boy. My husband changed his last name to his grandfather's last name because his parents divorced and he wanted his grandfather's name to live one. I want to be able to give him a boy to do that! But he said he is perfectly fine with another girl as long as it is healthy. 

My sisters and I all had babies within 6 months of each other so there are 3 little ones in my family that are around the same age and we really enjoy it.


----------



## cckarting

boys are soo much fun! We want a girl so bad, dh doesn't have any girls on his side as our kids are the only grandkids so his mother is dying for a girl. he only has one brother and he's 19. out of 12 nieces and nephews i only have 2 neices! so while i find it unlikely to have a girl i would love one :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Dh and i would love a boy, but of course, part of me wants another girl for 2 reasons. One, i already have all the little girl stuff from Tianna. And secons, if we had a girl, i know i'd be able to convince dh to have another baby! Lol i want 3 kids. Oy, his mom said last night she wants us to have 3 more. I think dh and i just about died when ahe said that! :rofl:

But utimately, i just want healthy. Thats all that really matters. Dh said he'd like to find out the sex and im okay with that. I was good either way, but i know to be practical it makes sense to find out. so i just left the choice up to him.

As for the birthdays, i really think its okay for them to be close. It really doesnt take away from anyone i dont think. And it gives you a bigger window of opportunity if your not limiting it to only certain months. The clomid would definitely help you O every month. Ive also heard of some ladies taking soy as its natures clomid apparently. Lots of options!


----------



## cckarting

I have tons of boys stuff!!!! i wanna buy new pink and purple stuff :) it doesn't matter to me either i just want a healthy and happy baby, now! HAHA


----------



## try4kid3

Hello ladies

Feeling better with the af now, really hope it is on its way out.

Starting to plan again when we should bd...

Have a nice Friday everyone


----------



## TTCinBC

CC, im so glad your thinking about ttc agian!!! Makea me excited!

Glad to hear af is on ita way out Trying! Always nice when that happens! Im still wrapping my head around no af until august! Lol

Well, off to the Doctors in the morning to confirm and i assume get my referral to the OB i will have to see. Honestly, im terrified they are going to tell me im crazy and all my tests were wrong and im not pregnant. My nerves are frayed to be honest. Excited and terrified all at the same time...gah, will update once im done my appointment.


----------



## try4kid3

GL TTC - I'm sure everything will be just fine !


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Getting ready for my works do in a bit, thinking that the pink champagne looks very lovely sitting in the fridge, might have to have a glass whilst i get ready !!!

How we all doing ?


----------



## Momma43009

Good luck TTC! I am sure everything will be fine. You have to let us know what they say!

Nothing new to report here. I am going to get my BBT today so I will start temping tomorrow morning! So excited to start. 

DH and I have been happy and good together lately so I don't think bding will be a problem this cycle ;)


----------



## Momma43009

You have to let me know how this temping works though. I have never done it and I don't know what it means when my temp changes!


----------



## cckarting

i'm so excited for you momma! we will help you and so will fertilityfriend. Hurry home TTC! i wanna hear how it went today!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh have a glass for me! Lol

Im okay now that ive been to thw doctors. They confirmed im pregnant, said im about 5 weeka and 5 days, so holy crap almost 6 weeks already! Am being referred to an OB as ive had a c-section and blood pressure issues in the past. As well as, they have changed thinga again. If you are more then 10lbs over wieght you have to see an OB and not your regular prenatal docotr. which kinda sucks. Ive been with my soctor for 4 yra and am very comfortable with her. But i do know the OB im going to and he is wonderdul. 

Hows everyone else?

Hope you have a great time at your work party trying!!!


----------



## cckarting

YEAAAA! i'm so excited for you ttc. so my temp took a dip again this morning so no O :( but it's alrght i still have some time. so whens your edd???


----------



## try4kid3

GREAT NEWS TTC - WOW nearly 6 weeks, that's amazing !!!!

cc - fingers crossed for o soon 

momma - temping is really fun and I am new to it all as well. The ladies on here are very good at knowing what's happening !!!

Champagne open !! Off to get sparkled up !!

Enjoy yourselves everyone !!!


----------



## cckarting

I want to get sparked up too!!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Fx for Oing soon for you CC! 
Have fun tonight Trying! 
Momma, anything you arent sure about, just ask away!!

And thanks ladies! Its suuuch a relief to have it confirmed actually, lol
My doctor said my due date based on lmp is August 6th. So wasnt toi far off. Of course that could be tweaked a little bit when i have my first scan. Which, sorry ladies, wont be until the end of march when im 20 weeks. Unless the Ob orders an early one for some reason.


----------



## cckarting

UGH! your killing me ttc, why no scan before then? Thanks i really hope I O soon too!


----------



## TTCinBC

:rofl: CC, unless your high risk or you dont know your lmp, and your considered 'normal' in the way of pregnancy, generally not until your 20 weeks. I MAY be able to swing on earlier, but wont be until after i see the OB. May just badger him until he caves really lol


----------



## TTCinBC

And i wont be seeing the OB until January probably


----------



## Momma43009

Well that makes sense. They usually don't see you until you are closer to 12 weeks. But not getting a ultrasound until 20 weeks would kill me! I have never heard of them waiting that long.


----------



## cckarting

i know i always got a scan by 12 weeks, and again at 20, and one usually at 34 weeks. but i've had one as 6 8 12 20 34 weeks with my oldest :) they thought he was in my tubes, and i had 3 or 4 with my youngest! it would kill me not to see my baby for that long. oh i want a baby to cuddle :)


----------



## TTCinBC

lol Well where are you ladies? The States or the UK? Because I know you get scans earlier there. But not here in Canada. Or at least British Columbia anyways. Yea, I thought 12 weeks made sense to see the OB too. But my normal prenatal doctor told me that if I haven't heard from them in 4 weeks that I need to go back in and see her for a check up. Once every 4 weeks and all. I can't even remember when they start to see you every 2 weeks, lol Ahhh it feels like it's been forever! My LO will be 4 at the end of January, it's just mind boggling! I have definitely relaxed since seeing my doctor this morning. 

Keep trying to remind myself, what will be, will be. It's out of my control now. Just need to do the best I can.

Ugh, I was craving tuna, so even though I know your not supposed to have much of it, I caved and had some today. lol Luckly I'm not much of a seafood person, so that shouldn't be a problem

I can't wait for all you guys to get you BFP's! I know it will happen soon, and I'm so glad that your kinda trying again CC. Makes me sooo happy!

Oh and Momma, the temping, didnt write before because I was on my phone. But you need to take it at the same time every morning. I had done mine at 5am(earliest I could have ever had to get up) and i kept mine on my nightstand and I had a phone app that I plugged it into and went back to sleep. The app was the fertility friend app actually. Was sooo nice to have. But you can't really move much before you take it. Just roll over, grab and temp. And no opening your mouth before you take it either. It can take some time to get the hang of, but once you do, it's easy. It's weird not temping anymore, lol

I took my temp the other day just for kicks and it was 36.87! lol


----------



## Momma43009

I am in the States (Ohio specifically) but I had to get mine done alot after the 20 weeks because she had cysts on her kidneys. I had ultrasounds just about every week! So all that stuff about having too many ultrasounds is just poo. I have a very healthy daughter! She was born with one kidney though because the cycts took over her one kidney before she was born and she also has thick bladder walls. 

Anyway, yeah I will try and temp the right way! I am really excited to ttc this cycle and I have no idea why! Maybe it is because you got your bfp TTC! lol


----------



## cckarting

i'm excited for you to temp momma! i'm in the states too, so maybe that's why? can't wait to get off work ugh it's killing me today...........ho hum ho hum lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Had a nice evening but didn't drink too much...knew we have a busy weekend ahead of us !!

How are we all doing anyone get any symptoms to report ?


----------



## cckarting

morning trying! nothing new to report from me. Were putting our christmas tree up today, late i know but it'll be fun. Hope you all have a good sat!


----------



## TTCinBC

Glad your party was fun trying!

We're putting up our tree this weekend too Momma, so its not that late! Lol
Dh wanted a real one again this year and he hasnt had the time to go get it, so i won out and we are putting up the fake one! Lol
Also think i will take dd to see Santa either today or tomorror for a picture!


----------



## cckarting

were taking the boys to see santa tomorrow! there not super excited so I hope it goes alright :). Not much new for a report I started spotting a little bit today :( i'm wondering if it's not from dh checking my cervix if he's to rough? So i think i'm going to have him stop checking me


----------



## Momma43009

Morning ladies!

I got the BBT on Friday but I forgot to temp all weekend and today :( I just have to get the hang of it so I can just do it without even thinking. I can do it tomorrow morning though. I had a busy weekend lol. I am supposed to start those pills in two days and I think I am going to wait another month to take them. I am doing well on my "diet" so I just want to lose a few pounds first!


----------



## cckarting

it's ok momma i stopped temping for a few days and it took me a few more to get it done on time! My tempt dipped big this morning. but i've been "spotting" for the past two days and sunday it actually leaked on to the pad! i have no idea whats going on with me :(


----------



## Snd0111

Hi yas :)

Sorry Ive been MIA...had internet probs :( dont know if it was to do with the wind or not :/

Hows everyone doing? 

No change with me, havent been able to put temps in untill today so thought Id take a bit of time off, but back today and have a temp rise nothing dramatic tho, AF is due a week today, only thing I have is sore BBS but I always get that before AF is due, so not really a sign.

Hope everyone is doing good :)))

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

HI ladies

Things going ok here. Just gearing up for Xmas really. We break up for holidays on Friday and then it will be lots of bding until thursday !!

How is everyone else ?

SND - any news


----------



## try4kid3

sorry SND just read your post !!


----------



## Snd0111

That's ok lol, I really need to start shopping for Xmas!! Always soooo late

:dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Think I'll do a cheeky wee test tomorrow, not expecting anything but feel the need to POAS


----------



## cckarting

Good luck SND! i hope you see 2 pretty lines. Nothing new with me either, temp dipped again today, but i'm still spotting. only one month until my dr appt! i feel kinda crappy today and not in a very good mood today i guess. hopefully i'll feel better later :) i just feel so lost in this whole ttc journey thats going no where


----------



## try4kid3

oohh GL SND, let us know any news !!!


----------



## Snd0111

Thank you both :) awe cckarting hope you mood lifts soon, kinda feel that way sometimes but thankfully it passes quickly, try and keep your chin. Up it will happen x


----------



## try4kid3

cckarting - i hope you feeling in a better mood soon too !! I felt a bit down last week, but trying to be positive and doing the temps really help cos it gives me something to look forward too !!
Remember we are always here for a chat !!


----------



## cckarting

thanks i'm trying.....it's so hard not to get down when nothing is going the way it's suppose to go! i just wish i had a normal cycle where i was actually ovulating then i don't think i'd feel so bad that were not getting our bfp!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

I am feeling very impatient today and a bit frustrated !!Not long until i ov but wish it was sooner.

How are we all doing

SND - any news ??


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been a bit MIA. Have been keeping up with everyone. But seriously lacking the energy these days. Not sleeping well at night and waking up early because of DH getting ready for work.

Snd- Wellll how'd the test go?

CC--I'm really sorry your having a tough time. I can totally understand why you'd be so frustrated! What day is your FS appointment in Jan? I really hope they are able to shed some light on what's going on for you. Maybe they will put you on clomid to help you Ovulate. 

Trying, do you O this week?? Ekkk the wait to O is almost worse the the tww! At least you have something to obsess over in the tww! :rofl:


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - should be ov next Thursday so still quite a wait . Just trying to make sure we get timings right this time!! 

I remember feeling so tired in those first few weeks, just take it easy and wait for it to pass


----------



## TTCinBC

Well I think you guys will get it this time!!! Will be keeping everything crossed for you. When will your test date be?

And thanks, am trying to get as much rest as I can, but sheesh, this is a bit silly. I haven't been letting myself nap because I figured that's what's causing the insomnia at night, but NOPE. I'm even more restless at night if I haven't had a nap during the day. Deary me, I hope this passes before I go back to work! :rofl: I can just see it now, falling asleep at the table! :rofl:


----------



## cckarting

haha i hope that the being tired all day goes away soon! My appt for the gyn is on jan 17th, still a long ways away. i was thinking about trying some fertilaid or something. I need to try something, it's driving me crazy not being able to do anything about ttc. ugh i wanna scream sometime, but i think that today is going to be a relaxing day hopefully, watching some greys, doing laundry, and maybe cleaning out the drawers to the kitchen. fun fun!


----------



## TTCinBC

Just a thought CC- if your not ovulating, have you ever considered trying Soy? I've heard great things about it. It's supposed to be considered nature's clomid. A friend of mine it taking it and it made her ovulate I think almost 2 weeks earlier. She was starting to have looonng cycles like I was and it shortened them down to normal. 

Yea, I dont *seem* as bad tired wise as I did when I was pg with my DD. Then again, I wasn't really suffering from insomnia with her either. I slept about 12hours a night and then would still have a 2 hour nap before work, lol Was terrible. It's funny too, I've been noticing though, that I'm not able to relax and fall asleep until my DH is in bed with me. Normally it's not that bad, but maybe it is now?


----------



## Snd0111

Cc I think too you should maybe look at soy or something natural to help Ov. Maybe worth a try there's a soy forum that may have a lot of info on it

Ttc it's not good when you can't sleep, I was the total opposite I was always sleeping had to get iron in all my Pregnancys, my goodness baby is growing fast, I love you ticker thing

Momma how's things with you, hope your doing good

Try When are you hoping to Ov?

Well a :bfn: for me this morning, didn't expect any different, got a few ic's left so will POAS again tomorrow, no symptoms just bbs sore still

:dust:


----------



## try4kid3

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi 

SND - i'm hoping to get smiley next Wednesday or Thursday so will bding next week. Really hope we can get our timings right !!

Fingers crossed you will get ur BFP this time, it's still early so there's plenty of time !!


----------



## cckarting

i've thought about trying soy next cycle, or i was thinking about trying some fertileaid, i think it's called. I'm not sure if i should start taking something before I see my ob/gyn in jan or not? I'm worried if i start something before i see the dr we won't be able to figure out whats really wrong. ugh i dunno what to do! The only thing that stopped me from taking soy this cycle was i heard it could cause cysts.


----------



## TTCinBC

Hummm....well you know, I think your right, maybe you should wait and see your Dr first before jumping the gun. Because really, if he's going to suggest putting you on clomid(which is the same thing basically) I would wait and take that. At least it's supervised and medically prescribed. But I don't think the tea would hurt hun. So that I would go for!


----------



## try4kid3

Hello ladies

Another wet and windy day. I am off to see a pantomime today which will hopefully be good fun !!

Starting to get that feeling that ov is not far off...

How is everyone else doing ?

SND - did you test again ??


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How are we all today ?


----------



## cckarting

hey trying! what's a pantomime? Works been kinda crappy everything that can go wrong today is going wrong, but i went shopping on my lunch break and saved like 40 dollars on an outfit so that made my day better :) not much else to report i'm still spotting and my boobs are starting to hurt. still no O but were still bd'ing just in case. how's everyone else?


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh things are going. Did a little bit of Christmas shopping today. But tons more to do. Would like to get it finished this week. Having my mum and sister over for dinner tonight. Made a chicken stew, so I'm looking forward to that. If I can get any in me. Talk about slow digestive system! Holy! I'm still full from lunch! lol Not sure how we're supposed to eat 300 more calories a day when I can barely eat what I used to, lol


I love saving money on well, everything! lol I'm a thrifty shopper. Or at least I try to be. My MIL works at a second hand store, so it's nice when it comes to clothes for DD and the soon to be baby. She's forever coming across brand new stuff with tags and all for dirt cheap. It's great!

How are things going with you trying? 

I wonder where Momma has been?

And yes, Snd, have you tested again?!?!


----------



## cckarting

i need to get going on wrapping presents! oh i'm tired tonight. I know i love getting good deals, it's awesome. glad to hear your sis and mum are coming over, sounds like a good time! hope you have fun.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Things are ok for me. Just got that long wait now until i ov !! Should be Thursday or Friday next week. 

A pantomime is a show which tells a traditional story like Peter Pan but in a really fun way. It's for the children to go and watch and there is lots of traditional songs and humour !! I think it's quite unique to England and lots of celebrities take on the lead roles all round the country.

I finish work tomorrow for two weeks and so does my DH so we can have lots of time to bd !!

TTC - I love a bargain too, especially at this time of the year !!

cc - Is that spotting that you have had all cycle ?

SND - any news ??

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WANTBLESSING

IM cd 19


----------



## cckarting

oh i wish i had two weeks off! that sounds like so much fun trying! you get lots of bd'ing in come on bfp!!!!! Yea it's been the same spotting. had af 24th -30th and then no spotting at all until the 10, and now i'm still spotting. it's not much, really only when i go pee. but once it leaked on to my liner! im so sick of spotting it's rediculous. temps are still low so i'm guessing i'm not going to O again this cycle UGH! anyways enough about me, I hope you get your smily trying! fx for you. Where in the world are you snd & momma?? ttc hope all is well with you :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

cc - thanks for your post I really hope you get some answers soon. You must feel very drained having spotting so often.
I am on the south coast of England and we are getting battered tonight by storms and maybe snow !!

I feel very down about things at the moment, another lady at work has announced she's pg and I can't help feeling a bit sad. I know it's silly and we haven;t been trying that long but i just wish it was me !!

Anyways, I can't be down too long cos the kids won't let me and Christmas is just around the corner so lots of reasons to be cheerful I suppose.

TTC - how are you getting on ?
SND - hope ur OK ??

I should be oving next week so still a little while to go

:dust::dust:


----------



## cckarting

I hope I do too. only 32 more days til gyn appt! I don't feel that drained actually lol. it's not a whole lot of spotting either, it's just a light pink all the time, it's not even like its dark red, besides the one time last week when i leaked, then it was red. only 3 more hours until i'm done with work for the week! can't hardly wait! I hope you don't get any storms :( and i know how you feel about your co worker being preg. everyone around me is getting pregnant and having babies. i mean this seriously i can count probably 20 people that i personally know and talk to often are either pregnant or due within the next 2 months! but we'll get through it :)


----------



## Snd0111

Hi all

Sor but my internet playing up again :( using phone quicly, fingers x'd it wil b back up and running tomorrow! Just an update bfn again getting that witchy feeling

Heya wantblessing and welcome x

This has takn me ages to do! Dont no how I ever managed b4 I had a pc lol..wil get a proper catch up 2mor x


----------



## TTCinBC

WANTBLESSING said:


> IM cd 19


Hi! Welcome! How are things going for you? Have you O'd yet or going to soon??



Well, today has been an eventful day for me compared to the last 2 months, lol

Because I've been off work for my back injury, they said I was finally ready to start the therapy program, so off to that this morning I went. Which is really honestly, just working out at the gym, lol I'm actually at a public gym and all, haha

But anyways, it will be good for my back and my doctor said it will be good to strengthen my core muscles for this pregnancy because I've had one c-section. My lower core muscles aren't the best, so it will definitely help. It's just nice to be out of the house and have something specific to do every day. Will probably be there until the beginning of January and then I get to start my slow return to work. Which will be great! I miss going to work...as odd as that sounds, lol

Ohh that weather sound terrible Trying! We got about...2-3inches of snow last night. A little unexpected, but hey, snow for christmas!
Those shows sound like they would be great!

Sorry your having such a tough time CC- that really sucks. But yes, so glad your FS appointment is coming up soon!!! It will be that time before you know it with all the christmas stuff and New years.

I completely understand about the internet SND, happened last month to us, it kinda sucks, lol And sorry about your bfn and the witch. That sucks even more!!! 

Is anyone doing anything for New years this year? I don't think I will even bother to try and find a sitter, since I won't be drinking and honestly, I'm sure I'll be exhausted by midnight anyways, lol


I got a few phone calls today. Found out I wont actually be seeing the OB until May 23rd! I thought next month and I'd have him instead of a prenatal doctor. But apparently not. He'll just be seeing me then because I've already had a c-section. But i don't even get to keep my doctor I've had for the last 4 years as she doesn't do prenatal, which I didn't clue into until today haha
She was never involved with me until the day after I had Tianna. SO makes sense. So now I have to get used to another women(same clinic) but still...wish I didn't have to none the less. Oh well! See her Jan 5th for my monthly appointment. Will be the first actual prenatal one. DH wants to come with me. He's so cute

Hope everyone's day went okay!


----------



## cckarting

so nice to hear from you ladies! i was getting worried you guys had left us. lol thanks ttc it does suck, but maybe it's just not meant to be right now, or maybe i'm just suppose to have the two boys. who knows. probably won't have much of an update on me until the middle of jan! still going to keep temping and see what that shows.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Whoop whoop last day of work for me then 2 weeks off !!! so lots of time to come on here LOL !!

SND - fingers X witchy doesn't get you, still could be early for BFP !!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

TTC - It's so exciting when you get appointments to see midwife, things are really progressing for you !!

cc - Glad spotting isn't too draining for you. Please keep on here and let us know ur news !!

Welcome blessing 

Have a good day/evening everyone !!


----------



## cckarting

hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## TTCinBC

2 weeks off sounds lovely!! Hope your guys enjoy it! 

Well I've finished my DD's Christmas shopping tonight, apart from the rocking horse DH is making her. Just have to buy for DH's mum and my brother and SIL tomorrow when I go to Costco and I'm FINISHED!! Woohoo!! Just need to wrap everything, lol 


Well, have been doing my occupational rehab program the last few days and boy and I sore today!! Been a bit crampy too. They are aware I'm pregnant, so are allowing me to take as many breaks as I need, which is nice. Just hoping this is what I need to get back to work. It's making my injury flare up again though 

What's everyone got planned for the weekend?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

We are going to shops today to do last bits of Xmas shopping. I expect it will be really busy but I quite like that !!

Can anyone remind me when is best to bd around ov time. I think we will try to bd when we get smiley then day after and the following day after that so ( Weds, Thurs and Fri). I think we just need to bd lots and lots, whereas before we were only bding on 2 specific days.

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

TTC - hope the therapy works for you, but sorry you are feeling sore :hugs:

SND - any news ??

CC - have a lovely weekend too

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cckarting

woohoo for almost being finished christmas shopping, i'm almost done shopping also. just dh's dad and grandpa left, and then to wrap :S


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Shopping all done so can relax now !!

How is everyone else doing ?

I started testing with opk today, i know it's early but it gives me something to do !!


----------



## cckarting

so jelous your done shopping already! lol boys went out and bought christmas presents for each other. it was really cute to watch :) Now i have to wrap them all ugh! lol got all my christmas goodies made but my sugar cookies. it's beautiful outside today so i think were going to play outside and bake a another day. suppose to be even nicer tomorrow, so we probably won't bake tomorrow either! might as well get outside and play while you can. tmemp went waaaay high this morning, not sure if it's cuz my dog was sleeping on my feet lastnight, so dunno what to think about it. i'm still spotting, though pretty red today don't know what to think.


----------



## Northeastttc

im CD 8, wow this cycle is going so slowwwww....:nope:


----------



## TTCinBC

Northeastttc said:


> im CD 8, wow this cycle is going so slowwwww....:nope:

Hi!! Welcome! How many cycles have you been through?


CC--that is quite the jump! I want to say that maybe you O'd? Did you happen to have checked you cp lately? Weather was warmer here today, but it rained. 

Finished off my shopping!!! So excited! Lol just need to get dH to finish our DDs rocking horse and allllll finished. Mind you, i guess i need to wrap everything lol

Trying-- lol hey, i have no reason to poas and i still want to!!! Its amazing how freaking addictive it is! :rofl:


----------



## cckarting

i don't think I did O....i'm still spotting, pretty dark tonight so i'm guessing probably not. i dunno what to think anymore :(


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Just been out for a run in the lovely Winter sunshine.

How are we all today ?

cc- are you doing opk at all ? Just wondered if that might tell you if you oving ??

TTC - wrapping is my favourite bit... lots of christmas music and chocolate !!!

Line was getting a tiny bit darker on opk but still got a few days until i get that smiley

SND - Hope you are ok ????


----------



## cckarting

yea i've been using opk's on and off. and haven't gotten a pos. it kills me to get a neg opk over and over with no pos so i don't take them very regularly.


----------



## try4kid3

CC - it must be so frustrating for you...i really hope the doctor can give you some answers as to why thats happening,

How is everyone else ??


----------



## cckarting

it's not so much frustrating as it is disheartening.....I feel barren! hopefully we get something figured out at my appt!


----------



## try4kid3

HI all

cc- fingrs X you will get things sorted out :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Well we all had a lie in here, defo needed this morning!

Hope everyone has a good Monday


----------



## Snd0111

Heeeelllooooo Im back

I didnt realise how much I actually used the internet for!! jeeeez I missed it and all of yous!

Well :witch: got me yesterday...im totaly fine with it tho, just toooo busy rushing around for Xmas keeping my mind occupied!

Hope everyone is doing ok

Hi notheast and welcome :)

Lets see if the predictions thing was right lol if it is then this is my month! hope OH doesnt drink too much over Xmas, drink and :sex: do not go well in this house...more like drink and fall asleep Zzzzzzzzz...ill be watering down all the alcohol :rofl:

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Hello Ladies!!

I am so sorry I have been MIA but we had an issue at work with one of my coworkers and I didn't have a chance to get online! I just have been so busy, stressed and tired :(

Anyway, I keep forgetting to temp. I am not very good at remembering to. I actually tested with an OPK and there was a light line but I am not sure if I am coming off of Oing or if I am going into it....I am going to take another one today and see if it's lighter or darker than the last one. 

DH and I have been bding semi-regularly so I hope I O'ed around that time!

How is everyone doing??


----------



## cckarting

pretty sure af is here, early! :(


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

It's soo nice we are all back together again !!

SND - sorry witch got you but you sound positive and Christmas defo takes our minds of TTC !!

cc - im sorry if witch got you too :hugs:

momma - let us know if that line gets any darker

AFM - waiting for my line to get darker on opk. Tested 2 x today which was a bit excessive considering i am not due to ovulate until weds or Thurs !! LOL

Going to start bding tom onwards !!


----------



## cckarting

so should i try soy or not this cycle? i see the dr on the 17th of jan???


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry about af ladies! That really sucks! 

Im kinda on the board with the trying the soy. I mean, you do have the time. Humm maybe look up some of the soy threads and see what its like and se if its something your interested in. If you are, then give it a try!

Glad to see both of you back momma and snd! Been a while! 

Hope you've caught that egg this time momma, and i hope this next cycle does it for you snd!

Afm-nothing exciting, bad day for ms today. Generally felt icky, so am now in bed and have been since 6pm and will be off to sleep pretty shortly. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Momma43009

Hello all!

Took another opk and the line was lighter! So I must have o'ed but im just not sure of the exact day. I hope I caught my egg!! But now its a waiting game again lol.


----------



## Momma43009

Actually looking at the pics of my other test it doesnt look that different. What can that mean?? I seem to always have a light line....but I have seen it way lighter and way darker.. Maybe I should call my doctor...:(


----------



## TTCinBC

I would test a few more times. We can always have LH in our body. Just wait and see what the line does over the next few days! Dont worry!!!


----------



## cckarting

im thinking about trying the soy just don't know if it will be this month or next month.....


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

So, yesterday I felt very wet down there are when I checked it was ewcm ?? but the opk was saying negative and its always be right for me the past few months. Does anyone know if exercise, like running, can give you increased cm which is defo what I have ?

Going to test again today with opk, but not expecting smiley until tom or Thurs, I really hope I haven't missed the egg !!

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## try4kid3

:dohh::dohh::dohh:Update...did the opk today and guess what a smiley !!! I could cry I don't know why my body is doing this!! We bd this morning but i think it's too late !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

NOOOO it's not too late!!! Once you get the EWCM and the smiley it means you will ovulate within 12-36 hours, so this is perfect!!! Just get lots of BDing in over the next 2 days!


----------



## Momma43009

Try I agree with TCC! Just get to bding as much as you can. I am going to get the smiley opks this time so I don't have to read into these dumb lines lol!!!

I hope I don't miss an egg either :(....but body has been really weird lately. But I can usually tell by my cm when I am going to ovulate and it hasn't been that bad yet.....


----------



## try4kid3

Thanks ladies

Well , we are going to try and bd tonight and tomorrow am so hopefully will catch the egg. I have been so confused with oving early it really took me by surprise !! Thank god for the opk cos I would have waiting until Thursday to start bding !!!!

We will just have to do lots of bding, maybe this means my cycles are going to be a bit shorter !!

How are you ladies getting on ?

momma - I defo recommend using the opks with smileys ...there is no guessing !!

:thumbup:


----------



## TTCinBC

Good luck to both of you catching that egg!! Momma, are you due to O soon??


----------



## cckarting

get to bd'ing! hope you catch the eggy :) i think i might try soy! I'm on cd 3 this morning so i think i'm going to take it 3-7? I'm hoping to get some tonight and see if anything changes for me. the only thing i worry about is if i take it and this really isn't af? is that going to affect anything?


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, is it a full red flow? 

I don't know too much about the different days to take it. Maybe check out the Soy forum and see what taking it different sets of days does?


----------



## cckarting

its finally dark red, and it has leaked to my liner but it's not heavy at all.......and maybe thats because i was spotting for so long? usually it's light the first day and the 2nd is med, and 3 and 4 are heavy and back to light on the 5th and then it's done.....but it's been light all three days?


----------



## TTCinBC

What was it like last cycle with all the spotting first?


----------



## cckarting

yea i had a full 8 days of spotting this month, 9 last month but it was heavier last month and i knew when af was here


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

So think Im oving today and we bd this morning ...fingers X we caught the eggy !!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

cc - I don't really know too much about SOY sorry 

Well, we are out today then might have one more bd tonight if DH can cope !!

Oh it's all so stressful 

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Momma43009

Hello Ladies!

I am not sure if I am due to O soon...but I know that I had alot of cm yesterday so it has to be within the next couple of days. I am also having the slightest slightest cramping yesterday and a little today. Nothing major just there......we didn't get to bd last night though because I didn't get home until really late from visiting my grandma in the hospital. I think tonight we will def bd!!!


----------



## cckarting

GL Momma! i hope this is your month! afm i didn't start the soy.....it makes me to nervous plus i'm hardly bleeding at all, and my temp shot up. still really confused. was thinking maybe i'm spotting because of the preseed, or conceive plus??


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How are we all doing ?

Momma - do u think u ov yet ??

I am not sure if I have or not...but bd today just incase !!


----------



## Momma43009

I hope I didn't yet! We haven't been bding lately :( I think we are def going to do it tonight! I am so upset because I probably missed my egg :(


----------



## try4kid3

momma - i have felt the same this cycle, it's so hard to tell when ov has actually happened. I have had loads of cm all week so can't say when and my temps seems to be strange too !

Hopefully if you bd tonight you will catch the egg !!

Fingers X for us


----------



## Momma43009

Def fingers X'ed for us!! And I will try and bd alot the next couple of days just in case!


----------



## cckarting

try looking at your chart and your temp dip this morning, i would say today is O day! get to bd'ing and GL catching that eggy! if it was O tomorrow your temp should shoot up and stay high!


----------



## try4kid3

Thanks cc - it's so confusing because i had a positive opk on Tuesday am but felt like i could have ov all week. 

I hope that was my dip today ...would i expect my temp to go high tom if it was ? and should it stay high or will it dip back down ?

Thanks for ur help


----------



## Momma43009

I cannot for the life of me remember to start temping! and I am not getting anymore opks until tomorrow. I am just kind of sitting around here and I don't like it. I need to know when I O!! Maybe I can start getting on track this weekend when I don't have to work.


----------



## try4kid3

i know i'm not great at it either, i think the other ladies set their alarms ??!!

Prob a good idea to wait for the weekend when you have more time


----------



## cckarting

it can dip but needs to stay above what your coverline would be, you can have an implant dip or a random dip but needs to go back up the next day


----------



## Momma43009

So glad I have you ladies to help me out! I would have tried to get all of this on my own but you have made it so much easier!


----------



## try4kid3

It is great to come on here and chat through worries !!

I hope SND is ok ??

momma - do you have a chart on Fertility Friend ? Its great to track temps


----------



## cckarting

my chart looks terrible this month, i forgot to temp for like 5 days! and of course it bothers me to no end wanting to know what my last missed temp was!


----------



## Momma43009

I do have a chart on FF actually. I just haven't been able to temp to really use it. Like I said, I WILL start temping tomorrow morning!

Me and DH actually got some bding in last night so that is good. I am sorry if this is tmi but I had alot more....wetness....during the bding then I usually do. Not sure if it's because I am O'ing or what.....hopefully we bd'd at the right time then!!


----------



## try4kid3

sounds like you were oving !! Fingers X !!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Wherever you are in the world have a very Merry Christmas XX


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies,

Hope everyones having a Very Merry Christmas!!!

Just at my moms for the day. Brother, SIL and niece are in town for christmas. Am now laying down after all the chaos while the kids play.

Hoes everyone doing? Hope you've had a good holiday!!


----------



## cckarting

hope you all had a very merry christmas! our christmas was awesome!!!!! we had a fun filled day of presents and family. cant wait for everything to calm and for my issues i'm still af/spotting :S but my temps seem a lot higher than last month???


----------



## TTCinBC

Humm wonder why your temps are high. Thats a bit odd. Glad your christmas was awesome!

Am currently up at our local ski moutian watching my LO was my family tubing down the moutain. She is totally loving it!


----------



## cckarting

that sounds like sooo much fun! did you check my chart out? do you think there high?


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, took a look. They sure are sitting a bit high. That's weird. Wonder if it will continue after you stop spotting.

Thing that I find weird, is that your cycle length is just all over the place. 48 days, 31 and 25...the one with 25, even if you did ovulate, I think your LP would have been too short. 

I don't think your body is ovulating at all to be honest. So i can see the FS giving you some clomid to try. See if that helps at all.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Recovering from a busy xmas too !! Glad to hear you all have had good times

cc - i don't know why your temps would be higher? hopefully you can take all this info to the drs so they can give you some answers !! fingers X

AFM - I think i am bout 5dpo FF gave me an ov day this time as Thuirsday, which I think is correct although i don't remember getting ewcm that late !! SO now i am in the TWW again, no symptoms at all tho !

TTC - you must be progressing well . How many weeks are you now ?


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey, I had no symptoms AT ALL in my tww, and that's what made me test because I had gotten post O symptoms every other month while TTC. Your chart looks good so far!! And boy did you guys time your BDing REALLY well this month!!! I hope this is it for you!!! FX!!

Will be 8 weeks 2 days tomorrow. Have my first prenatal appointment next thursday(Jan 5th) But may reschedule. DH works that day and he had mentioned wanting to come. But need to ask him again to make sure before I change the date. He's just working soooo much right now that it's difficult to make it around his schedule and mine. So he may have to miss this one. We will see. I think he'd be disappointed if he did though. 

Decided we're going to rent a heartbeat doppler from this company in Vancouver. They ship all over the place(cheaper within BC here of course, which is awesome!) and we'll have it for a month, so may be able to hear the heartbeat before my 2nd appointment the beginning of Feb. Which would be soooo amazing!


----------



## try4kid3

Oh wow that would be amazing, it's great the relief you feel at being able to hear the heart beat !! I used to like DH coming to the appointments too when he could. 

I was pleased with our bding timing this month...I soooo hope we get our BFP this month! It was much easier as my DH has been off work, so everyone is more relaxed !

O:)


----------



## Momma43009

Morning!

Christmas was busy but fun for us. Ate alot though lol :D and my daughter was adorable and just loved all of her stuff :)

Anyway, I finally started temping this morning! Going to put it in my FF chart. It was 97.05 F. I am no sure when I O'ed (if I did yet) so I don't know what my chart is going to look like. I bought some smiley face OPKs and I am going to start testing with them because I have increased cm and slight cramping. Keeping my fingers X'ed for everyone!!


----------



## cckarting

hope you get your smiley soon momma! gl in your 2ww try, i hope you both get your bfp!


----------



## Momma43009

Hello Ladies!

How has your day been so far? I am super tired because I had to drive 2 hours to visit my Grandma who isn't doing so well :(

Anyway I almost forget to temp this morning and I was kind of moving around in bed already but I took it anyway. It was 96.75F what is up with that?? Yesterday it was 97.05 would it change that much from me moving around?


----------



## Momma43009

I have been having light cramps for the past 2 days so I think af is on her way :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Good morning ladies! Back into regular days fo me here. Except DD is off from daycare this week.

Momma, it definitely could have affected it. Mine would usually go higher, not lower. But every women is different. Just wait and see how the next few ones go. Some womens temps can be a bit up and down quite a bit. You wont have a decent pattern for a few months unfortunatey.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

momma - sorry to hear your nan is not well :hugs: hope she is better soon

I think temp could be affected but like TTC I would expect it to go up !!??

AFM - I have been really tired today and went to sleep this afternoon, not sure if this is a symptom or low iron !! Apart from that nothing else, a little bit of cm but that's quite usual for me before AF. 

TTC - hope you are ok


----------



## Momma43009

I have heard that the slight drop means I might be Oing....not sure though. Guess you are right and just have to wait and see.


----------



## cckarting

if af is on her way your temp would drop way low. or if your in the middle of your cycle it could be an O dip


----------



## Momma43009

that is what stinks! I don't know if I am going to O or if af is on her way! guess I will just have to wait it out a couple of days....


----------



## Momma43009

Also, thanks about my Nana. She is the sweetest lady I have ever known. :)


----------



## try4kid3

it could be OV if your temps have a rise tomorrow...see what happens ?? Fingers X it is OV


----------



## cckarting

I hope it's O day for you too!


----------



## Momma43009

Well took my temp this morning and it was back to 97.05...still not 100% sure what that means but I will keep taking it and just see! We didn't get to bd last night so I hope that it didn't mean I O'ed :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Sounds like it could have been an O dip Momma. Just keep temping and see if your temp rises the next 2 days. If it does then you O when you had the dip!!


----------



## cckarting

you should post your chart momma, that way we could have a better idea of what is going on. try your temps look good! hopefully you'll get your bfp this month!!


----------



## cckarting

i would bd tonight momma, that eggy can live 24 hrs after its released!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
I'm up early over here!! Has a lot of cramping yesterday, but had a tummy ache so think it was probably more that than pg . Apart from that no other symptoms, i am going to test in Sunday if i get any strong symptoms.

How is everyone else doing ?


----------



## TTCinBC

That's a pretty strong dip you have today Trying! That looks so promising! I felt like I was getting sick before I got my BFP. And had really loose bowels. Just felt kinda bleh that way.

I'm doing okay. Tried to go grocery shopping tonight. Not sure a great idea when you have morning sickness. Didn't end up getting much. Couldn't stomach it. Stayed clear of the meat section, that's for sure! lol

Well, here's a few pictures from my Christmas Holidays, and also my first belly photo. I'm VERY bloated right now. Probably why DH says I look pregnant, lol

One photo is of my Brother, my Mum, my sister, My niece(in pink) and my daughter(in purple) up at Silver Star tubing. SIL was taking picture. I was hiding inside where it was warm, lol 
Next is of the Tubing and ice skating area on the mountain, and the next is of my daughter(in black) and my niece opening their christmas even Jammies

And of course my belly photo- 8 weeks 4 days

How's everyone else?
 



Attached Files:







silverstar.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3









silverstar2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3









christmaseve.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 3









8weeks4days.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

TTC - wow those pics look amazing and I can defo see your bump, so cute !! How lovely to have snow and be able to go and play in it, my kids would love that !!

I did have a big dip this morning and really loose bowels too, but I get that during the week before AF anyway. It's so frustrating how pg symptoms mirror af symptoms, i thought I would hold off testing until i get some stronger symptoms....but not sure I can LOL

Will update if i decide to do a test !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks! We usually have snow at home here, but its been a mild winter. So have to go to the moutain

If that is an umplantation dip, you will need to wait atleast 2-3 days to get enough hcg to pick up. So i would hold off until sunday atleast and use fmu?


----------



## try4kid3

Thanks yes think i will wait !


----------



## Momma43009

I didn't bd last night :( :( so I really think I missed my egg :( ugh this is so hard sometimes. And we had to get up early today so I forgot to temp....let me try and post my chart so you guys can look. I am getting kind of depressed about this whole thing lately.....how do you post your chart?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

I think you need to copy and paste web address of chart in 'edit signature'


----------



## TTCinBC

If you had your dip the other day, bding yesterday would have been after you O'd. Slimmer chance of catching eggy

As fo chart, you need to go in to the sharing options when your on your chart page and theres a place to get the BBcode. Plunk that into your sigi


----------



## Momma43009

did it work??


----------



## TTCinBC

It worked!

Well, do you have anymore ewcm? Or just those 2 days? I'd say you O'd wednesday


----------



## Momma43009

hmm no I don't think I have any more of the ewcm. It's a little more watery today. I usually don't have cramps now though....I feel twinges when I O but not cramps. They are slight but they are there. Oh well. I guess I didn't catch my egg :(


----------



## cckarting

i still have my fx for you momma! my chart is starting to look a lot like last months, i had a dip and 2 days of higher temps, going to bet my temp goes back down tomorrow! Were still bd'ing about every other day so in the off chance that i do O i should have some spermies waiting for my eggie! Loved the pics ttc! we don't have any snow so far this year, which is completely unusual for this time of year!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

I had a massive dip and had one yesterday too ( too much for implantation ??). I think AF might be around the corner !!


I also did an opk just for fun as I had some left over, I had a faint line on all 3 of them. Does this mean anything ??


fingers X momma that you caught the eggy !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Havr you ever had af come so early in your cycle trying/ i meam, you onpy 9dpo today, so thats really odd.


----------



## try4kid3

no not really...i would expect to have af on thursday or friday . Really feel like af is coming tho, i also got smiley on opk a lot sooner this cycle so not sure what's going on. 

Did a test using frer but think it was evap, solid white line :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## TTCinBC

Did you get a picture?


----------



## try4kid3

No, I threw it away cos i looked online and it looked exactly like they described evaps...a white, colourless line, it's sooo cruel . 

I have one more frer to use tomorrow...did another opk which was a little bit dark, don't think they really mean anything tho !!


----------



## TTCinBC

I'd wait at least one more day to do your other frer if I were you. That way if it was a Implant dip, it will be a few days later and there will be enough hcg. 

I hate evaps, they're horrible! Sorry you got one.


----------



## cckarting

that is a big dip, guess we'll have to see what your temp does tomorrow! hopefully it's a good implant dip!


----------



## try4kid3

still feeling like af coming


----------



## cckarting

well i hope it doesn't and it ends in a bfp! oh my am i tired today, it sucks hopefully i can wake up a little bit :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Whats everyone doing for new years?


----------



## try4kid3

:happydance:

Have a Happy New Year everyone !!

I woke up at 5am and tested BFN :growlmad: AH well temps went up which is weird again !!

We just played board games until 12.00, i can't believe my 2 actually stayed up ( they are still asleep now !!!) LOL


----------



## TTCinBC

That is the weirdest dip! It looks sooo much like an implantation dip. How are you feeling?


----------



## try4kid3

HI

I have PMS feelings, mild cramping all day today and yesterday and increased cm, which i had last month before AF came. Maybe this cycle will be very short or i will have week long pms !! 

When i tested with frer again this morning had that weird evap come up again, i opened the test up to see what was going on and could see a weird indent line...strange it should happen 2 x in a row !! 

Hope you are having a good new year ( eve??)


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, if it's any consolation, I had some mild cramping and increased cm(watery) when I found out. And I was 10dpo

Do you have anything left for hpt's? Can you test again tomorrow or the next day?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

No more HPTs...but think i am going to wait and see if af turns up...feeling more like af symptoms than pg ones. 

Did you test pos at 10 dpo ? 

Just a waiting game now lol !


----------



## TTCinBC

I did, but my dip was a bit earlier then yours. My temp had gone back up and I had tested 3 days after the dip. So your dip is later then mine was. But really, that's such an impressive dip!! I'm going to be so sad if it's not what I hope it is!


----------



## cckarting

happy new years ladies! we weren't going to do anything but a bunch of our friends stopped by and dragged us out! oh my did i feel like crap this morning!! finally starting to feel normal again. spotting has stopped! at least for today we'll see what tomorrow brings. that looks like an impressive dip! hopefully it keeps going up :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Trying, I looked at your chart again, temp went up today! Ive got high hopes for you!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi all

I was fully expecting my temps to have gone down this morning...not sure what's going on!! I woke up with really dull cramps and had to take a couple of pain killers, felt very much like af cramps but i also have woken up with a terrible head cold and shivers. 

How are you all doing, momma, cc any news ??

cc - what a relief to stop spotting for a bit, where are you in ur cycle ?


----------



## TTCinBC

I had a head cold the week I got my bfp. Not the shivers, but I did read a lot of women got those. Thinking they were getting the flu. I'd say you could test tomorrow if your still wanting to. Or are you going to wait until af is due?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

Really think af is on her way, bbs not sore and have a splitting headahe which is usual for me before af... so think i might hold out and see if she comes. Really thought this could be our month...oh well onwards to the next cycle..new year 12 new chances to catch that eggy !

Hope u doing ok...nearly 12 weeks !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

12 weeks is still a bit off. Only just 9 weeks yesterday. Have been okay. Kinda been a hermit the last few days, finally out today with my DH and DD.

Winder where everyone else has been? Ita gotten so quiet in here!


----------



## try4kid3

yes it is quiet...maybe people busy over the holidays ??!!

Glad you doing OK and have managed to go out. Iam back at work tomorrow...end of the holidays for us !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, I'm back to regular(ish) routine tomorrow. I finally get to start back at work on a very part time basis the end of this week. So I'm quite pleased about that. Will still be doing the physio on off days. 

Well, broke down and had to buy some maternity stuff. My jeans are just toooo tight these days and I just can't bring myself to wear them anymore. I've been living in sweats and PJs(part of the reason I wont leave the house much, lol) anywho, bought a pair of mat jeans that I actually like, which is difficult to find! A new shirt, and a belly band so I can try and wear my pre-pregnancy jeans a bit longer. Would be nice since maternity stuff is just so expensive and you only wear it for a little bit!! My MIL just told me that her work gets in a lot of maternity stuff(she works for the salvation army thrift store) so might pop in there and take a look too.


----------



## try4kid3

HI

That sounds a good idea to ask your MIL to look out for some mat clothes for you, it seems so much money to spend on clothes that you only wear for a little while. Mat clothes are really exoensive over here too, i remember just buying really big sizes !!

AFM - atill have really dull aches and all symptoms seem to have disappeared still... think af will be here either Thurs or Friday. We are going to my DH parent's Ruby wedding anniversary on Saturday so i reall hope AF is not too bad for that, it always seems to come at the wrong time for me!!!

Enjoy the rest of your day, I am off to work now ugghhh !!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

Feeling so bleuugghh today, have such a weird feeling in my tummy, like cramps but it's constant, i thought they felt like af cramps but the ache just goes on and on and doesn't stop . I would have done a test today but the weather was so awful i couldn't face going out in the rain , i am also pretty sure its just my body gearing up for a horrendous AF !!

Hope everyone ok


----------



## Momma43009

I am feeling the same way! I have felt these light cramps for days now! Nothing has happened yet though! I hope I don't have a bad af....I have to get some teeth worked on Thursday and I have to be put to sleep! I should probably test before then just in case....


----------



## try4kid3

It's so annoying, i have taken pain killers and they still don't go !! Am also feeling really sick, but then i always feel like that before af !! grr I hate the way my body has such strong af symptoms !!

I think is a good idea to test before you go for ur teeth op, you never know what it might say ...fingers X for our BFPs


----------



## TTCinBC

Do you think you will test tomorrow Trying?


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! i'm on day 3 of no spotting :) so yea for that! i'm on cd 16 my temp took a HUGE dip today but i'm not sure what that's about, did an opk this afternoon and it was neg so i'm guessing it's not ovulation related.....hoping I O this month, but i doubt it. 2 weeks until my gyn appt! so that's exciting. glad to see your still doing great ttc! trying it almost looks like if your temps keep going up your ff might change your O date, hope you catch your eggy!


----------



## TTCinBC

That is a huge dip CC, wonder what that's all about! Glad your appointment it getting closer! Wonder what he/she is going to say or do. I wonder if they will try clomid with you, because it just doesn't look like your ovulating. 


I don't think FF would change Trying's O date. Only because she had her EWCM the day before her positive OPK and then the temp dip for O. I still think her dip the other day was because she's preggo! At least that's what I'm hoping!


----------



## TTCinBC

That is a huge dip CC, wonder what that's all about! Glad your appointment it getting closer! Wonder what he/she is going to say or do. I wonder if they will try clomid with you, because it just doesn't look like your ovulating. 


I don't think FF would change Trying's O date. Only because she had her EWCM the day before her positive OPK and then the temp dip for O. I still think her dip the other day was because she's preggo! At least that's what I'm hoping!


----------



## cckarting

I hope so too! that would be so awesome if we had two bfp in our thread! i hope he does give me something. this is taking WAY to long. haha my oldest keep telling people were trying to get him a baby.........it's terrible. we don't want anyone to know were trying because it's taking so long....


----------



## try4kid3

Ah thanks ladies :hugs::hugs:

My temp has gone up again this morning but i do feel like i have the flu so maybe that accounts for the temps !! I usually have such strong af symptoms that is's so hard to know if i am feeling pg. I always feel sick with a headache before af and feel bloated, the only thing thats different this time is that my bbs are less sore. 

Not sure whether to test or wait to see if AF turns up tomorrow !!

cc - not long to go now for your appointment, fingers X they can sort things out for you


----------



## TTCinBC

Its very common to feel like your getting a cold or flu when your first pregnant. Im sorry, im terrible! I just keep thinking your preggo! Its up to you whether you want to wait. Can you wait another day to find out? Or would you rather just test and see? 

Your temps are looking really good too


----------



## try4kid3

think i will wait for tomorrow...i think the two frers that did on sat and sun which had white evaps have put me off testing !!!


----------



## try4kid3

caved in and tested BFN !!! ah well, onto next cycle !!!


----------



## cckarting

your temps look great try! my temp went back up this morning but i kinda goofed, i was most the way asleep and i swore i heard my thermometer beep, but it didn't til i took it out, whoops :), so it might have been even higher. but who knows what that means i moved my fan, so we'll see what the next couple of days brings....


----------



## try4kid3

your temps are good too !!

I feel like af will come along any minute...in a way i just want it to come now so we can move on to next cycle !!

Fingers X for u !!


----------



## cckarting

i hope i ovulate! day 4 of no spotting woohoo! i looked last month and i had nine days of no spotting so we'll see if i'm spotting again in 5!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh Trying!! I can't believe it was BFN! Honestly, based on your chart that is sooo surprising.

CC- your chart does look pretty good. Wonder if you did ovulate yesterday? That would be awesome!!


----------



## try4kid3

Well, i just took another test, cos there were two in a pack and i think i see a faint line ( when i hold to a light). It's an answer test that should be from first day of af...so could it be beginning of a BFP ??? 

I did have to take the test apart tho so could be another nasty evap !!!

PS just showed DH and he said its a white line...boo !!


----------



## Momma43009

Hey ladies. 

I haven't been charting because I have an inection in my tooth so I have a fever and that I think, would mess up my chart! I am nervous though because if I did ovulate last week and caught my egg....I drank quite a bit for New Years and I just have two xrays of my teeth and I have been taking antibiotics and pain meds for a couple of days. Kind of hope I am not pg so I do any harm....honestly don't think I am but Im not sure if I should test early or wait another week....


----------



## cckarting

momma you know what they say you can drink until you see pink! some painkillers and antibiotics are fine for ttc! I really hope I did O yesterday I have my bases covered for bd'ing! Feeling weird today though....which is odd. my bb's itch like crazy! chekced my cm and cp and it was watery.....so maybe i will O this month! :)


----------



## Momma43009

lol thanks cc! I know I am just being paranoid as usual :)

Fingers X'ed for you cc!!


----------



## cckarting

thanks! i need all the fx i can get.


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

I am TTC going on 14 months- waiting on AF- BFN today- anyone want to buddy up?


----------



## TTCinBC

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> I am TTC going on 14 months- waiting on AF- BFN today- anyone want to buddy up?

Hi! What CD or dpo are you? You can definitely join in with all of us! Are you trying for your 1st?


I think it all sounds really good CC, with your chart and all! Of course it happens the month your going to see the FS! Just glad it sounds like you are/did O!

Oh Momma, I'm so sorry to hear you've been having a tough time. I don't think you should worry too much though. I drank one weekend before I found out I was pregnant with my DD years back and it didn't affect her. Sometimes some things just can't be helped. 

Trying...men can be so silly and clueless when it comes to lines! My dh assumes that for it to be positive it needed to be as dark as the control line. What a :dohh: Soooo I hope your af stays away and that it IS the start of your bfp!!!


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

I am trying for my first. I am 23DPO. I'm waiting for AF--got a BFN today and still no AF. I ovulated really early this past cycle--2nd cycle of Clomid (50mg) starting my 3rd on day 5.


----------



## cckarting

welcome LUV, and GL! have you guys done any testing, are you temping, opking? hopefully we can get a lucky thread going. DH checked my when got home and he said it's super soft! so fx it is ovulating, we managed to get a bd in before supper :) so hopfully that's all it'll take cuz i'm out of preseed and conceive plus! and i know right i can't beleive i may finally be ovulating two weeks before i see the gyn, go figure! hopefully it'll be my bfp


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Welcome luv and gl !!

Help...this might be TMI but I have extremely watery cm, so much that it feels as tho af had come. Am i oving again ??? I am so confused !!

cc - fingers crossed u are oving and great timing for bding . It would be great if this was our lucky thread !!

momma - hope u doing ok 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

No, watery cm doesn't always mean your Oing again. I've gotten it before my af showed up, I've gotten it after I've O'd, and I had it for about 3 weeks(including the week before) I got my bfp. So it can mean anything. That's why it's not so good to go by your cm. I've even had ewcm since becoming pregnant! lol 

Af is due today for you isn't it trying? I really hope it stays away!! Your temp is still staying up there! Can't wait to see what happens!

It sounds like your Oing CC!!! That's soooo exciting! Have you got any OPKs kicking around? Or maybe run to the dollar store and get one. See what it says! I hope you are!


----------



## try4kid3

hi 

thanks ttc ...yes af either due today or tomorrow, just gotta wait and see !!


----------



## Momma43009

Morning ladies!

I can't wait to see if you really got your bfp try!

I am in the same boat. I got the really watery cm yesterday too! Since I am not sure when I ovulated, TTC is right it could mean anything. I am going to start temping again tomorrow morning since I have been on antibiotics. So excited to see where I am at lol. I was in a funk for a little bit there but I am in a better mood lately which is good. 

Welcome Luv! and GL! Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## cckarting

temp went up again this morning! not to much but enough. i think i really did O! we'll have to wait a couple more days to confirm. i really hope you figure it out try, and hoping it's a BFP!


----------



## Snd0111

Hello all :)

Im so sorry about being MIA :( needed a break, I should have explained before I left, but I knew Id end up changing my mind, it all just started getting on top of me, so I have had a while of no temps, OPK's or nothing, its been hard to say the least!!

I was gettin a bit obsessed with the whole TTC thing and the pressure was not good for me or OH...but I think I have had enough time off now so planning getting back into temps tomorrow, I dont even know what DPO I am or even if I Ov'd but the break was good. I have even sold my CBFM, OPKS will do as the CBFM sticks are so expensive and OPK's do the same job

Anyway I hope yous are all doing great im off to catch up on how everybodys doing nice bit of reading for me :)

:dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Welcome back Snd!!


----------



## try4kid3

YAY !! SND is back with us !!!


----------



## Snd0111

Thank you is good to be back :) missed you all :hugs:

Ive missed a lot!! Too much to post on i would be here all night and tomor morning, but sounds like everyone doing good :)

Especially Try!! your charts looking excellent fx'd for you :)


----------



## try4kid3

Well..no new news to report. This is a bit TMI but all day I have felt like af coming and when i checked just watery cm. I don't normally get that but all other signs point to af. Have a headache and the cramps have started up again so it might come in the night or tomorrow...just feel more af than pg !!

fingers crossed cc and momma have both ov...

snd - i know exactly what you mean about ttc being super stressful and i can totally understand why u took a break. Although we haven't been trying that long i am beginning to feel stressed about why things are not working out !!

Oh well, i am sure we will all catch those eggys very soon, and in the mean time we can come on here and share symptoms etc...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cckarting

try do you think it's possible your body set up to O and never did, and you ovulated later??? I really hope you get your bfp! and even if i don't i'd just be happy to O! Welcome back SND we've missed you :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Welcome back Snd!! I understand needing the break. I took a mini one back in October/November and it did me some good to be honest. I had a much more relaxed approach to everything the month of november and I ended up getting my bfp. Guess my body was just needing a bit less stress put on it.

Yea, I've heard the CBFM sticks aren't cheap! How was your holidays?

I was back to work today. First time since I hurt myself the beginning of October, was nice to be back, but holy jeezzz am I tired now! lol Am heading off for a nap shortly. This is going to take some getting used to. I forgot what it's like to work while pregnant, lol


----------



## cckarting

glad you had a good day back at work, hopefully it starts being less trying on you! how many days a week you working now?


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

So I've been experiencing nausea for the past 3.5 weeks---AF was expected yesterday and no sign today. I try not to get my hopes up but I called the doctor today to see if there is a chance it could be my clomid but she said definitely not. I took a test yesterday morning and it was a BFN but she told me to wait a week and test again. Maybe it was too soon---but how else can I explain this constant nausea?


----------



## TTCinBC

3.5 weeks of nasuea... How long ago did you ovulate? Yea, would definitely wait a few more days. Sorry, did you say you temp or not? We looove looking at charts around here! lol

CC- Yea, it's just getting back into the routine of not being able to rest whenever I want to, lol And the fact that I work in the morning. When I was pregnant with DD, I worked afternoons/evenings, so it was a lot easier on me to be honest. Have thought if it gets too tough, I may ask someone to switch their shifts with me for a few months. 6am start time is just tooooo early right now :rofl:


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh CC!! You got your crosshairs!!! You O'd this month!!!! :happydance::happydance: I hope you guys did it!!


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

I did like my first month on clomid- but my temps are irregular and always low so I stopped. I am actually 25 DPO- I O'd really early this cycle which was odd- and that's when my nausea started. My nose is also VERY runny and have been treated for a sinus infection, but it's still here.


----------



## TTCinBC

Huh, that's interesting. Has your doctor talked about sending you for a blood test to see if your pregnant?


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

I'm going to my primary care dr on Monday---my first day back at school is tomorrow and couldn't go so I'll have to wait until Monday :( just nervous until then.


----------



## TTCinBC

Well i think you should ask for a blood test. 25dpo is a loong time i think when your on clomid. Mind you, i only know a little bit about it. 

Do you normally have long cycles?


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

no- not normally. I usually have like 26-27 day cycles. I ovulated so early this time which I thought was weird. I had my progesterone checked on day 21 and I was only at 4.9 so I just thought for sure that meant I wouldn't be preg.---can I still have low progesterone and be pregnant?


----------



## TTCinBC

Im really not sure to be honest. What day did you ovulate on? Its possible that you implanted late too and that could explain low progesterone on cd 21


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

well my temps went down this morning so think that's me out. Also, clearblue tracking calendar says af should come today. Im ok just thinking about when ov will be for next cycle !!

luv - i would get a blood test, best way for dr to find out what's going on

ttc - i found it so hard working when pg with both of mine. It was even harder with my second cos my son was so little. Just try to get plenty of rest when you are home ( i know, easier said than done !!)

cc- yes, i agree that my body geared up for ov and then didn't. I still think i ov much earlier because so this cycle i will use opk from day 11 so to catch the egg !! It's great news you get ur crosshairs...fingers crossed !!


----------



## try4kid3

UPDATE - Witchy arrived !!


----------



## Momma43009

Oh boo Try! I am sorry she got you!

I had some weird things go on last night. Probably doesn't have anything to do with anything but I got really bad foot and leg cramps last night! I also felt kind of nauseous too. Probably because I ate so much though! My DH took me out to dinner last night and it was SUPER good. I was just thinking that I used to get horrible leg cramps when I was pg with my DD. But I am going to try and not read into things like that! lol


----------



## cckarting

sorry af came try! at least there's no more waiting lol. I didn't get my crosshairs :( I slept TERRIBLE last night, and had horrible cramps! I think it would have been high enough to get crosshairs, but i dunno. i woke up at 4 and 5 and i temped at 5 but fell asleep before it finished had a hard time getting back to sleep. tempted at 6ish and it was 96.96, and tempted again at 7 and it was 97.25. so i dunno which one to use i was thinking about using the 97.25 and minusing 1 for sleeping in, that way it's just in the middle of both, and marking sleep deprived??


----------



## Snd0111

Thanks everyone, was horrible just going away and not saying anything but I didnt want to be tempted to change my mind as I defo needed the break, and if I had stayed on here I would have had the POAS urge seeing everybody testing for Ov ect.

Sorry AF came try, that looked like such a promising dip :( onwards to this cycle..maybe it will lucky for us all.

Tcc, I got soooo super tired in my last PG just wanted to sleep all the time. Hope it passes for you soon.

CC the dip you had on cd16 does look like a Ov dip, fingers x'd it was!

Hi Luv and Welcome, I would agree that blood test is the way to go, hope you get the result you are looking for.

Momma f'd for you also and that these are little early signs for you :)

Hope 2012 is the year for us all, that online phychic said I was going to in Jan, lets see if she is right.

lots of :dust:


----------



## Snd0111

cc maybe try the https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php and fix your temp using that?


----------



## Momma43009

Thanks Snd! I really hope 2012 is an amazing year for all of us too!


----------



## Momma43009

I am just mad that I don't know when or if I O'ed really....I know that dip could mean that I O'ed but could it also have been an implantation dip? or does it need to be more drastic? Ugh, oh well. I will wait a little longer to POAS lol


----------



## cckarting

snd what online psychic did you get that online reading form? I got a free one from cheri22, and told me a boy in jan, but i think she's full of bs!


----------



## cckarting

i can't tell without more temps momma! i have my fx for you :)


----------



## Momma43009

I know lol. I really need to start temping again! I am not sure what the dips or anything means or if your temp stays up or whatever.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
Well AF is here with a vengance and i feel really :sick:

momma - i know what you mean about the temping thing, i have only really got my head around doing it every day 

I hope you are having some early symptoms !!


----------



## Momma43009

Yeah, I guess I will just have to wait and see :)

I have been having some increased cm though....it's clear and stick/slimey (sorry). I don't think I usually get that before my af.....


----------



## cckarting

you can take a course it's like 25 min to teach you what everything means momma. and you can always ask us :)


----------



## Momma43009

Maybe you guys can give me a quick lesson?? lol


----------



## cckarting

ok here's how i understand it. when you have a dip you have a drop in estrogen and the rise is an increase in progesterone. when you ovulate your body is decreasing in estrogen and rising in progesterone. and the increase in progesterone is what keeps your temps above the coverline. and if your temps keep increasing for more than 18 consistant days it's an 80% chance on pregnancy!


----------



## TTCinBC

The estrogen thing...I know if after you've Ovulated, it's not uncommon to actually had a dip between 3-5 days and it's because of an estrogen surge too. I had to look it up at one point. 

But yea, what CC said sounds right. Unfortunately to get a decent understanding of what's "normal" for your body temp wise, you have to start temping right from when af stops to when it starts and be consistent about it the best you can.


Trying- I can't believe af came!!! Booooo!! I'm so gutted for you! I really thought you had it this month. Well up and on to next cycle! 


CC- Your chart has it's dashed crosshairs. I think they're only dashed because of the info you have down for you cervix. Probably confused it a bit. But it does look like you O'd this cycle!! Exciting!


Snd-- Yea, I was pretty tired with my last one too. The difference is, I worked afternoons and didn't have a 4 yr old to chase after, so I got to sleep whenever I wasn't at work. Was great!! Some how, the first pregnancy is always the best. Can JUST focus on yourself. 


We told DD the other night about the baby. Well, I think she'd been picking things up the smart little girl. When I picked her up from daycare the other evening, she was patting my tummy and saying baby. Totally took me by surprise! So DH and I decided we'd tell her the best you can a 4 year old, that night. She's super excited, but, only as excited as a LO can get really.


----------



## cckarting

awe how sweet! my boys are begging for a baby sister or brother, they have been for a while now. my youngest is infatuated with babies! last weekend we went out with friends and he told them we were trying to make him a brother or sister. we've never told him we were trying we just told him we would think about it haha. I'm so nervous and anxious to see what my temps will bring over the next couple days, i hope i caught my eggy i've been feeling funny so i'm wondering if it's not just cuz i'm finally ovulating or what! so it's totally weird if i finally did ovulate on cd 16 and have a normal 14 day lf i would be at a 30 day cycle wich is totally normal for me! i dunno how it can go from to crazy to back to normal with no inbetween???


----------



## TTCinBC

Aww, your boys sound sweet! My DD is totally in love with babies too. she will literally drop whatever she is doing if there is a baby in the room and be there for a while. Its so cute. Hoping she will be like that with this one. 

I think it would be great if you've ovulated! There's no real reason why our cycles go all wonky and then normal again. Mine was 39-42 days and then shortened itself the month i got pg. If i hadnt caught the egg then it would have been a 32 day cycle and heck I was just excited about that! Lol


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

cc - i really hope u did ov this time. It does sound like you are having some early symptoms, keep temping !!

ttc - Ah your DD sounds so sweet , i bet she will be so excited to have a little bro or sis to play with !!

momma - i am not really that sure about temping either but have picked things up as i go along !!

We are going to my DH parents' 40th wedding anniversary tonight at a really posh hotel , just wish i felt a bit better !!

Have a good day, afternoon, evening everyone !!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cckarting

Try I hope you have a great time! I hope I get a good temp in the morning. Need to get to bed if I'm going to get 4 hours before my reg temp time lol


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Ok ladies....AF was expected Wednesday....I'm experiencing very light bleeding that is really dark...kind of like dried blood. Im usually very heavy having to change every 5-6 hours but this isn't even enough to wear anything but a liner. I've been experiencing symptoms like runny nose very tired, breats hurt, and nausea...what do y'all think? Could I possibly be pregnant? I tested Wednesday and it was BFN but perhaps it was too early?


----------



## TTCinBC

I know if it was me, I'd probably test again today. And if bfn, then I would wait another week, see how the bleeding goes. If its brown it means old blood. If thats all it does, I'd go see your doctor in a week? After testing again in a week of course lol


----------



## try4kid3

HI ladies

Had a lovely evening last night and was the designated driver so no hangover this morning ...YAY !!

Luv - i would test again today just to see !!

Can't wait to start testing again with opk and wish af was over !!

Any news from anyone else ??


----------



## cckarting

Morning, was up really late so I tempted late, actually I did get up and temp just fell asleep before I entered it lol. So temp is not right but it is the usual amount of sleep


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Couldn't bring myself to test last night---I'm enjoying the "hope" of a BFP but I think I'm going to test again in the morning---since they say that's the best time to test. I'm going to the dr tomorrow for blood work so we'll see! Thank you ladies!


----------



## cckarting

GL let us know how it goes!


----------



## TTCinBC

Good luck with the doctors tomorrow! I hope you get some good news tomorrow, update us as soon as you can!

Temps look good CC- definitely looks like you O'd! Hope you caught the egg this time!

Hope af goes away soon Trying.

Afm-been feeling okay. Exhausted though. Caved and had DH get me some chocolate cake this afternoon. Feeling sick now. I think from the cake. First prenatal appointment is tomorrow. Post ponded it from last week so dh could be there. So am looking forward to it. Going to see about an early scan and something to help with the exhaustion.


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Ok so I just couldn't get it out of my mind so I tested but BFN. Still no AF completely-- just the irregular dark bleeding for like a day. I've been super nauseous and extremely tired. Now my breasts are tender and heavy---I just keep thinking I'm pregnant is that crazy?


----------



## cckarting

thanks i hope so to ttc. i think my body is playing terrible tricks on me. my stomach is tender, like when i lean up against my sink it's almost sore or like an uncomfortable pressure? and sometimes i get a shooting pain through my bb's and my cervix is still high and soft (but i dunno what that means). lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Is your cervix open or closed? 

Wonder what's going on. It's really odd about the soreness though. I looked at your chart and af isn't due for about a week still. Could just be post O symptoms. I used to get them too. 


That really sucks about the bfn Luv!!! But that doesn't mean anything. I'd make sure with a blood test before you rule yourself out! What was it like last cycle on the clomid? Anything similar?


----------



## cckarting

I can't really tell if it's open or closed but it's def still soft. We're still biding to cover our bases


----------



## Momma43009

Hello Ladies!

Finally started temping again and my temp was 96.80...not sure what that means since I didn't temp for a while. I know that I will take it every day this week so I can see how my body works lol. I think I might try taking those progesterone pills the doc prescribed this month since it doesn't look like I caught my egg.......


----------



## Snd0111

hi yas

CC, It was jenny I got the reading from, think its a pile of rubbish too lol, was fun at the time but thats all, looking at your chart it certainly looks like you did Ov :)

Try Hope you feel better saoon and the :witch: dissapears!

Ttc, awe I bet your DD was over the moon with the news, my DD is mad about baby's too

Momma, you will get used to it, once you get the hang of temping every morning the rest will all fall into place, and you will get to know things

Luv, sorry for your BFN but dont give up yet, I find that once the :witch: comes then my sore BBs go away straight away, your still having sore BBs..I hope you get your BFP :)

Well I was holding a little 3 day old baby today :) he was sooo cute and tiny..He was 8lb 6 but soooo small, my eldest daughter was only 5lb 6!

Made me a little sad tooo though as my due date is coming up on 28th feb :( but maybe ill get my BFP before...heres hoping :)

:dust:


----------



## cckarting

GL momma! hope you catch your eggy this month. temp went super high this morning so not sure what that means, i'm terrible at this haha


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

cc - im hoping the high temp is a sign for BFP !!! everything crossed for you !

momma - i have found temping much easier as time goes on, i kept forgetting at first but now its the first thing i do !!

SND - How lovely to be holding a newborn, im not surprised it made you feel a bit sad tho :hugs::hugs:you will get ur BFP !!!!

AFM - well AF is fading slightly, felt quite rubbish over the weekend, so it will be a relief to get rid !! Thinking we migh =t bd on day 10, 12, 14 16 18 and 20. I think we have been waiting for positive on opk and need to bd a bit more either side !!


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies! i really think i did O this month, now just to wait to see if i can get a bfp! i', not really positive this month just because we havent had any luck whatsoever since ttc, with barely ovulating and all, but who knows maybe this is it!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, you without a doubt O'd this cycle CC! I really hope that your appointment with the FS will be pointless for you guys! 

I love the way newborn babes smell! So sorry your hurting though Snd. My SIL is starting to dread March as that would have been her EDD. 

Momma, just keep temping! It will get easier

Afm, round ligament pain today for sure! Well assume thats what it is and hoping its not a UTI. Mind you, I dont know what one of those would feel like. This only hurts when i move around and is more on the side of my stomach, which Ive read is my round ligament. Off for ky appointment this afternnon. Hoping to be able to hear baby but not expecting it. Couldnt hear DD til 13-14 weeks. And hoping to finagle an early scan lol but not counting on it


----------



## cckarting

GL TTC! let us know how it goes! sorry your ligaments are hurting, hopefully it gets better. feeling pretty normal here, so i'm not sure if it's a bad sign or not. hoping for the best!


----------



## TTCinBC

I felt totally normal after I O'd before my bfp. Everyone is different. Some get symptoms early and some(like me) get nothing until after their bfp. Ive got everything crossed for you CC! 

And thanks...dont think the ligament pain with be disappearing for too long if it does. As baby grows, the muscles have to stretch.


----------



## Momma43009

it just sucks that I only ovulate once every 2 months :( hopefully these meds will help. I am still having these light cramps on and off though. Ugh probably means a really bad af!! lol


----------



## cckarting

I felt fine with both my boys, so I was kinda hoping i'd have some symptoms and get a girl :) I'm kinda worried it'll be painful when i finally get pregnant i've had 2 c-sections before and with the stretching and growing i think it'll hurt.....


----------



## cckarting

do they know why your ovulation is off momma?


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, I had a c-section with DD, so not as many as you CC, but I can say tgat I am finding Ive got aome pains where I didnt have my DD, and they are near my scar so Im guessing thats what it is. How was healing from a second c-section? Im leaning more towards another one. scheduled this time of course lol


----------



## Momma43009

I had an emergency c-section with my DD. I am going to try and do a vaginal birth with the next one. 

CC - No we didn't really talk about why my cycle was so off. It took a long time to even have a period and then it was just every 2 months after that.


----------



## TTCinBC

When i came off birth control my cycles were 39-42 days long. So once ever month and a half. 

Yea, im not totally ruling out trying for a vaginal. But the first time i failed to progess. I had 6 inductions, the put me on the drip and broke my water and I was only able to get to 1 1/2 cms. So not sure if I want to go through all that again and end up with a c-section anyways.

I also had a reaction to the epidural(my bp and dd's heartrate dropped suddenly) 

So ive actually not been thinking about the birth too much. Gives me anxiety lol


----------



## Momma43009

My baby's heartrate dropped suddenly too and that is why I had the emergency c-section. They think that the umbilical cord was skinny and my DD collapsed it when she moved around. I was completely knocked out for her birth. It was not fun and I just want to try and have a vaginal birth this next time lol. I was actually progressing well too.


----------



## cckarting

ummmm....lets see what i can remember lol. it was definately more painful than the first. i was fine after about 3 days with the first, was only in the hospital 2 days and home, so i would say after a week i felt totally fine. with the second i was still only in the hospital 2 days but it took me a good 2-3 weeks to feel back to normal, but it didn't help i had a two year old running around so i was doing more activity than with my first!


----------



## try4kid3

i had a c section with my ds cos I didn't labour AT ALL !! then we chose to have a planned c section with dd cos i didn't want the stress of another emergency c section. It was lovely the second time and really stress free and great because i could organise my mum to have ds whilst we were in hospital.

GL with your appointment


----------



## TTCinBC

Well appointment was cancelled. My doctor got called to the hospital because a baby was ready to come. So cant be mad about that. Am reschedules for tomorrow at 3:20 instead.


----------



## cckarting

AWWWW! i was so excited to hear how it wait, i guess it'll have to wait til tomorrow :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, we were both pretty disappointed. Branden was definitely disappointed because he thought he'd have to miss it, but we worked it out


----------



## cckarting

well thats awesome you guys got it worked out, my temps being weird took another dip this morning, so i'm not sure what to expect for the rest of the week. I was going to test friday but i'm not sure if i should now or not?


----------



## TTCinBC

It could be for any reason really to be honest. Could be an estrogen surge, could be implantation dip. If it's an implantation dip, I'd wait until friday to test for sure. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Momma43009

Okay ladies. I have had ALOT of ewcm these last two days. I don't ever remember having this much! (sorry tmi) but my temp seems to be staying the same....


----------



## TTCinBC

It's so hard to say because we don't know where in your cycle you are. It's definitely possible that your Oing. So I'd get some BDing in over the next 3-4 days just to be sure. 

I've read some women get ewcm after ovulation too, and I know personally I got some ewcm after I got my bfp. But I would definitely get some BDing just to cover your butt!!


----------



## Momma43009

haha. I though for sure I already O'ed but I guess that would explain the light cramps and the ewcm too. Looks like Im going to be bding tonight LOL. 

We actually have been bding every other day for the past week so hopefully I can keep doing that and cover my butt! :D


----------



## cckarting

i'm feeling fine honestly, just feeling a little tired, and been having a back ache for a few days, no nausea no bb hurting, no nothing, so we'll just see how my temps go the next few days. yea i thought maybe i'd test thurday, but friday for sure. AHHHH i dunno what to do, ugh. i'm just nervous we didn't do it enough or right or i didn't O good enough to get a bfp this month. and there was a thread about the chinese gender calander and everyone says it's right for them and if i conceived it says a boy, which i would be ok with but i really want a girl this time for my dh. sorry i'm just freaking out for nothing!


----------



## cckarting

i agree with ttc momma! we have been doing every other day to momma just to make sure our bases are covered incase i did try to O and didn't and then did later on. so get to bd'ing! :)


----------



## Momma43009

CC - it would be really awesome if we get out bfp's whithin the same month! Hopefully all of our bding has paid off lol. 

Fingers X'ed for you when you test on Friday!


----------



## cckarting

thanks, you too! i'm hoping the bding pays off too :)


----------



## try4kid3

fingers x for both u ladies , it sounding good for both of you !! let us know if you decide to test !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

I hope you guys get you bfp soon!

So I've been taking pictures every couple weeks of my tummy. Took some today and I'm kinda looking huge! Like I'm 5 months not 10 weeks! I know it's got to all be bloat, but I think my uterus has come up out of my pelvis already. Here's a picture!
 



Attached Files:







10w2days1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cckarting

awww to cute! so how did the dr appt go today?


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, it went, lol

Sending me for a battery of blood work as usual. Was hoping to skip it since I had blood work done at my pre-conception appointment, but nope she wants it done. 
She wants me on a higher dose of folic acid. She says she doesn't think normal prenatals have enough in them. So she wants me on 5mg. My prenatals says 1000mcg. Not sure how that computes to mg. Will have to look it up.
She's sending me for an ultrasound. She's super nice and gives her patients the option, where as they never used to. She thinks it's beneficial to have one done to confirm dates. So they sent off my referral today and hopefully should hear from the U/S clinic tomorrow or the next day. Doesn't usually take long to get in with them, so I imagine I will have had it done before my next appointment in 2 weeks. I have to get my pregnancy physical done and she will try for the heart beat then. She didn't even bother today. Said she doesn't like to try before 12 weeks just to avoid too much worry. 

Annnd of course my DH got into a bit of a....awkward conversation with her on his thoughts about c-sections. He doesn't like them and doesn't want me to have one. Eya, was kinda uncomfortable and I tried to end the discussion. I don't want to talk about it until we've seen the OB in May and can make an informed decision. 

She also gave me a prescription for Diclectin for my nausea. I didn't even realize I was able to get any because I'm not actually throwing up. But hey, anything that will help at this point!


----------



## cckarting

OH that's SO exciting! so happy to hear you get a scan, can't wait for pics of the little bean :) i'm so excited for you sounds like you have an amazing dr! still trying to decide to test tomorrow thru sun or just wait and test fri and then sunday. i have a bunch of tests that i've never gotten to use. i have like 6 frers and 2 or 3 answer tests and two walmart 88 cent ones. i feel a little crazy with that many hpt's laying around lol


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL you shouldn't feel so bad! Lots of women order the online ones and get them in bulk. Like 100 a time kind of bulk, lol

Personally, if it was implantation that dip your temp, you won't get a positive for a few days. Needs time to produce enough HCG. So friday is probably your best bet. I know it's hard to wait though!! lol

I just can't imagine anything you have picking it up any earlier. The Answer are apparently not as sensitive as the FRER though. I was at least 11 dpo when I got an indisputable faint line on my FRER.


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - that is all very good, your doctor sounds very thorough and great that you will get an scan !!

cc - let us know when you decide to test, it might be worth leaving it for a day or so to let HCG levels rise. Fingers X tho and let us know as soon as you test !!!


----------



## Momma43009

Im glad you had your appt TCC and that you get to get an ultrasound!!

Okay ladies, I have a question.....I didn't get to BD last night because I fell asleep. I was so tired I couldn't even keep my eyes open lol. But I am sad because that means I may have missed my chance to catch my eggy :( Oh well, on to bding tomorrow! But could it be possible that my dip from implantation? or do my other temps not fit that and I am being too hopeful? lol

Anyway, I had alot of ewcm this morning again. It's like every time I go to the bathroom, there is more! It is crazy. I have never had anything like it before. And since I fell asleep on the couch lol I didn't get to temp until I was already up and moving around. My temp was 97.63. which is higher than it normally is but that was probably because I was moving around and I took it a little later. 

I am also still having the very light cramps. Do you think it is because I am ovulating? I wonder why I have been having them for over a week? 

Also, this is weird but I have been soooo clumsy these last few days! I mean I can't do anything without dropping something, knocking something over, spilling stuff or tripping! I might have to go get myself checked out lol even my DH and my co-workers have commented on it lol


----------



## cckarting

i'm not sure for lack of temps, but i would bd just in case. and you can be very clumsy being pregnant. i was horrible with my first. i couldn't hold on to anything lol. i think i am going to wait to test, my temp went down again this morning, so i'm thinking its not a good sign for a bfp :( but we'll see what the next couple days temps bring.


----------



## Momma43009

lol I was really clumsy with my first so I was just hoping. lol I guess we can wait and see. If it was implantation dip, then I should be able to test today because that would be 2 weeks....but I am going to wait a couple of days. Should I include that temp in my chart? it was def higher and I don't want to throw anything off.

anyway, I know its hard to tell because I haven't been temping regularly yet. I am def going to bd tonight just in case!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, I would bd just in case Momma. 

Your temp didnt drop below cover CC, so thats still good. Definitley wait and see what they do over the next few days


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

feeling really down today about the whole TTC business, i am probably just hormonal and hopefully will feel better about things soon.

cc- i think u are still in with a chance, hopefully temps will rise again tom. I was also clumsy with my two so could be a good sign

momma- let us know when you test, it would be lovely if we had more BFPs !!

SND - you doing ok ? are you back to temping etc or just leaving it to mother nature. I have read that not temping can relieve stress around TTC, I may stop in a couple of months and just see what happens !!


----------



## cckarting

i know how your feeling try, i'm feeling the same way right now. i feel like i need a break for a while, but at the same time i feel like i'm missing my chance! i dunno what to do. so i totally thought af was starting today or like i was spotting but it was just cm, which isn't normal but other than that everything is normal with me.


----------



## try4kid3

i think you should test...you never know could be that BFP !!!


----------



## Momma43009

Okay ladies, got my bding in yesterday so hopefully that was it! lol 

I had some really weird pains in my bb's yesterday night though. It was weird. It was like a stabbing/burning pain around my nipples...it hurt lol. then it just kind of ached a little and went away. Then this morning I woke up and they are a little sore which could be because I O'd or something but it was not my normal feelings, ya know. 

But I think I am going to try and wait until the 30th because that is when af is supposed to come so that way if I caught my egg now or I did before, I will know for sure on the 30th!


----------



## try4kid3

GL momma I hope you did catch that eggy !!


----------



## cckarting

i think i will in the morning, and if bfn i'll just wait til my gyn appt!


----------



## Momma43009

Well let us know either way cc!! Fingers X'd for you!


----------



## cckarting

i dunno if i can even bring myself to test! maybe it's better just not knowing?? ugh so anxious and scared i would probably miss the pee stick if i tried to use it :) not very impressed by my temp this morning, yes it's higher but not where i think it should be. keep your fx for me!


----------



## Momma43009

Ugh, I am still having these light cramps! Do you usually get these cramps a week before you ovulate and then continue them after? It's getting kind of annoying lol. Never had them for so long during O'ing before.


----------



## cckarting

i'm still having cramping, it hasn't really stopped, and neither has the backache so i'm not much help!


----------



## TTCinBC

CC- I will post my chart when I go home later today. My temp dipped and then took a few days to go back up, but it was up and down a bit period. Wasnt really indicitive of pregnancy to be honest. So I wouldnt be too worried! It didnt go down anymore and thats a good thing!

Im not sure about the cramps. I didnt notice any cramping until the day i got my bfp and then it more started the day after. Now its almost every day lol


----------



## TTCinBC

BUT! Every women is different. Lots of women cramp before their bfps. I was just weird and had no symptoms until after


----------



## Momma43009

Ya, I know that every woman is different and even every cycle can be different! So I won't read into anything just yet. I am def going to wait to test until later so I don't get a bfn and get disappointed.


----------



## cckarting

oooooh i'm excited for you to post your chart, and see how it compairs to mine. not feeling well today


----------



## TTCinBC

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/378ba7

Here's the link. Let me know if it works!


----------



## cckarting

your temps look amazing for pregnancy! ours don't look to far off if you overlay them together they kinda go in the same pattern, my temps are just lower. if mine peaks tomorrow like yours did, i'll def test!


----------



## Momma43009

I am a little more pumped up for this 2ww then I was before. Not sure why but I will take it! I wasn't doing much for a while there...like temping, using OPKs or anything like that but now I want to! Couldn't be more tired though. I feel like I could fall asleep on the drive home!


----------



## cckarting

haha momma, i feel the same way if i could sleep 20 hrs a day i would lately!


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol Im at. Point where Im exhausted no matter how much sleep I get, so I just try to get at least 8hrs at night and have an hour nap during the day. Even though Im exhausted all the time, I wpuldnt be able to sleep all the time, just keep waking up lol

Yea, but compared to some of my previous charts, it wasnt anything special. Rose slowly and the when it dipped down a bit there, it took a couple days to go back up. I dont know, I look at it and dint think 'pregancy chart'. Ive seen better ones!


----------



## cckarting

yea i'm not sure what to think, i'm interested to see what my temp will do tomorrow and decide if i'm going to test or not tomorrow.


----------



## Momma43009

Ugh we got a lot of snow overnight here! the roads weren't very good. 

Anyway, I am not feeling too good this morning :( I am feeling a little sick to my stomach and of course really tired even though I got like 8 hours of sleep lol. 

Let us know cc if you are going to test!!


----------



## cckarting

hope you get to feeling better momma! My temp was higher than it was yesterday, so like i promise I tested.........BFN, i thought i saw the hint of a line on the frer but i had dh look and said he didn't see anything. but i took a test from the clinic today (more sensitive), and i'll maybe test again at lunch. I dunno i'm not feeling very positive today. i'm on 10 dpo today.


----------



## try4kid3

HI ladies

momma and CC - let us know if you decide to test, it sounds like you both have loads of promising symptoms !!

TTC - I hope the tired bit passes quickly for you and you feel more energised soon !

AFM - AF is nearly on her way out and i am beginning to feel a lot better

Think we will start bding on Mon and hopefully every other day until the following wednesday. Maybe this time we will catch the eggy


----------



## try4kid3

what was result of the second test ?


----------



## Momma43009

GL Try!! I really hope you catch that eggy!!

CC - since you are only 10dpo you might not get that bfp yet! I would wait a couple of days to test again. Maybe Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey Ladies

CC- I just looked at your chart, and yea, I think I agree about waiting a few more days to be honest. That coukd have been your dip just the other day and it wouldnt give you enough time to build up enough hcg. I always thought the tests from the clinic were less sensitive?
Momma, hope everything is going okay!

Glad to hear af is on its way out trying!!

Afm- ended up getting the flu. Not fun for sure. Hope Im feeling betting by tomorrow as its my very good friends wedding and I dont want to miss it.


----------



## try4kid3

oh no hope you feeling better soon TTC !!


----------



## Momma43009

Ugh! I hate getting sick. Especially when you are pregnant!

Everything is goig pretty well. My temp is still up a little bit so I am not sure if that is a good sign yet lol. 

In some good news though, I lost 5 lbs! which is crazy because I have felt so huge lately.


----------



## cckarting

so sorry your sick ttc! hope you get to feeling better. yea for higher temps momma, when you testing? try i go to lunch in 45 min i'll let you know then!


----------



## Momma43009

CC - I am going to try and wait to test for a while. Hopefully closer to the 30th when af "should" be due but with my cycles who knows! If I start to feel any symptoms or something than I will maybe test earlier.


----------



## cckarting

tested at lunch, and it looks bfn :( but wasn't fmu, and only 10 dpo, or 9 depending on which temp i use for my 1dpo, (i have two temps for some reason lol). so i think i'll make a deal with myself. if my temps go up i'll test, if they go down or stay the same i won't test. but no matter what i'll test tuesday morning before my gyn appt!


----------



## cckarting

oh and last time i O'd my lf was only 11 days so i should really know if af isn't here within the next two days. af is due sunday according to FF


----------



## try4kid3

:dust::dust::dust:

sounds like you need to wait for a couple of days to test...10 dpo is really early. Hopefully ur temps will stay up and you wil get that BFP !!!


----------



## cckarting

yea, i think so too, but the wait is killing me!


----------



## Momma43009

oh that wait is so awful!!! I HATE IT lol

I don't know how I am going to wait as long as I should/need to!


----------



## cckarting

yea, i'm gonna wait heart was a little heavy after the bfn.......but i guess i'm still in for now


----------



## try4kid3

I found that TWW really hard last cycle and its taken a lot for me to get positive about this one. It is just so frustrating !!

I think you should defo wait and let the HCG build up 10dpo is really soon to test !!

AFM - well, nearly at the stage where i can start to use opk again, 3 more days. Because i think i ov earlier last cycle we are going to bd cd 10, 12, 14 - 20...if we can !!!my poor DH won't know whats up Lol s !!

GL ladies and keep us posted of any results !!


----------



## Momma43009

Morning ladies!

Remembered to take my temp this morning lol. It was 97.33 which means it stayed up a little which is good. How long after O is it supposed to stay up?


----------



## try4kid3

i think it should remain elevated for about 18 days after o


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! hope your having a good weekend! i've been pretty busy and away from the computer. temp went up a little this morning tested and BFN pretty sure i'm out for the month. but my lf is a day longer than the last time i O'd. still no spotting or anything guess we just wait and see what tues brings


----------



## Momma43009

GL cc!! Fingers X'ed for you!

I have a good feeling about this cycle for me. Dont know why but hopefully it works out! My bb's are sore which they were with my last pgs so might be a good sign! Or that af is on her way...no matter, we can just again next month then lol.


----------



## try4kid3

momma - hope that is a good sign for you. how many dpo are you ?

AFM - going to begin the bding tonight and then every other day...see if that works. Gotta try everything now !!


----------



## Momma43009

Try - See that's the thing. I am not sure what dpo I am....there were 2 times that it could have been so I don't know. I didn't do the opks this time or anything. And so I really don't know when af is supposed to get here either. So I am just going to try and wait it out to see what happens. I think I am going to try and test next Friday unless I really believe that I am pg or af comes lol.


----------



## Momma43009

My chart says that I O'ed just 3 days ago. I am pretty sure I O'ed before that. That would suck if I didn't though because we haven't bd'ed in a couple of days! :( Oh I don't know. I guess I might just be having leftover O'ing pains....


----------



## try4kid3

momma- i think all you can is wait...by Friday you should be able to test and be well past both possible ov times. Don't forget sperm can live for up to 7 days so even if you did ov the second time the sperm might still have been ok !! Fingers crossed for you .

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## try4kid3

Just had a look at ur chart and it looks like you bd before both dips, looks like ur covered !!


----------



## cckarting

thanks momma but i don't think i'm going to get a bfp :( i would figure at 12 dpo i would at least have a line of some sort by now. I hope this is your month momma fx for yoU!


----------



## Momma43009

Im sorry cc :( but then again you never know!

Thanks guys for making me feel better lol. I hope this is the month for me too! And Try - I didn't even put on there all of the times we bd'ed! I kept forgetting so there are some more in there too! lol


----------



## cckarting

its ok momma, i'm going to see my gyn tomorrow for a yearly and talk about our ttc problems. so maybe he'll have some answers for me!


----------



## try4kid3

momma - great i soooo hope you ur BFP !!

cc - ur not out until that witch gets you ! I hope ur appointment goes well it will be interesting if they have any advice ..,


----------



## cckarting

i hope he at least have something to say! well see i'm kinda nervous for my appt. I hope he doesn't just brush me off and think i'm crazy! and if he does i will stab him in the eye! lol i'm sure he'll at least try something.


----------



## Momma43009

Haha cc that was funny! No, I don't think he will think your crazy! I am sure he will have some suggestions. 

I just can't wait for everyone to get their bfps! Whether its this cycle, the next or ten from now...it will happen! :)


----------



## try4kid3

lol !!

I agree momma...we will all get there eventually !!!!


----------



## Momma43009

And ladies, let me tell you, my bb's are pretty sore so if I am not pg I am in for a real bad af!! God, they are sore and feel so heavy. I slept without a bra on last night and it was so uncomfortable. I will not be doing that again lol!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Momma- just keep temping. FF could change your O date if it feels things change with more data. It's done it to me before. I would definitely wait until friday to test too. That sounds like a good day

CC- your temp is still looking good. I really do hope you still get your bfp, but at the very least, I hope the doctor will be able to give you some good advice tomorrow! In fact, MAKE HIM! lol Don't leave until you feel like you've gotten some sort of answer or direction or next step. You have to be firm with some of these doctors. You know your body best, he/she does not. 

Trying, I really hope this cycle is it for you! Last cycle looked so promising! 

AFM- been feeling pretty good sickness wise. Pills are doing their job and I'm eating pretty good again. I have my moments of course. Last night we went for Chinese and it just tasted off to me, DH said it was just me and it tasted fine, lol

Am still of course exhausted. Am working at 2:30 today, so will be heading for a short nap after this post. 
First Ultrasound is tomorrow! very excited and VERY nervous!!! There is a small part of me that is expecting to hear the worst news tomorrow. I don't know why. I guess because it's so rampant on this site and because my SIL had a mmc back in aug/sept. So makes me nervous. Anyways, trying to think positive! 

Hope your all doing well!


----------



## Momma43009

I was actually going to try and wait until next week sometime but I don't think it would hurt to test this Friday and see what happens.


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - your appt will be great! and the picture of your baby will be so reassuring for you. Try and post the picture if you can so we can see!!


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear about your appt tomorrow ttc! so excited for you! I am going to test in the am regardless of my temps just to have something to tell my dr. kinda nervous still bfn's only taken two but it's enough but my back is still killing me. it would be the only "symptom i have" but it's never been this achy, it's my lower back by my hips. bb's don't hurt, not sick, nothing. going to print my charts off for the dr tomorrow.


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - ur appointment will be amazinf and having that first ultrasound...so exciting !!!Gl and try not to worry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - GL with your appt today!!

Ugh, ladies. I am so beat today. I actually fell asleep earlier than usual last night but I tossed and turned and fell back asleep in the most uncomfortable positions so I didn't feel like I slept at all :(

AND lol my bb's hurt a little worse than they did yesterday :( not such a good morning


----------



## try4kid3

sore bbs could be a good sign...and the tiredness..ohh fingers crossed momma


----------



## Momma43009

I am REALLY trying not to read into my "symptoms" lol but it's really hard!!

I had these sore and heavy feeling bb's with both my other pg's. But maybe it's just really bad pms symptoms lol. I am also feeling sick to my stomach at times....but I was told I have seasonal allergies and that might cause that I guess. And the tiredness, maybe that is a pms symptom too lol! So I can pretty much explain away all of these things so I just have to wait and see!


----------



## try4kid3

It's so hard not to symptom spot. I did that this last cycle and all i got was a horrible AF i think thats why i got so down cos i really felt like i was having symptoms. Yep i suppose waiting and seeing is all we can do and coming on here of course...its good to talk !!


----------



## cckarting

Gl momma hope this is it for you!


----------



## Momma43009

Me too! But I won't let myself think too much about it until I test on Friday lol. 


cc - did you have your appt yet?


----------



## cckarting

I'm there now, gown on just waiting for the dr to come in. Af got me right as I got here :(


----------



## Momma43009

Oh no! that stinks! :(


----------



## Momma43009

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## try4kid3

oh no... let us know how ur appointment goes


----------



## Momma43009

im a real mood right now. Just down, ya know. Now I am convinced all the things wrong with me is just pms lol. It is annoying. I just want to stop thinking about it....


----------



## try4kid3

hey momma i felt exactly the same ...try to think about something else ?? I know it's really hard I watched a lot of films to try and take my mind off of everything


----------



## Momma43009

I gotta do something lol. I am just talking myself out of thinking that I am. I am really trying not to think about it. I haven't even told my DH that I might be....although he might have figured it out when I keep saying how bad my bb's hurt! lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Hope your appointment goes well CC! And sorry af came! Looks like you had a normal length cycle this time. 29 days! So that's good at least.

I know it's hard not to think about it all Momma. When are you going to test?


----------



## Momma43009

I am going to try and test Friday...maybe later. I don't want to test too early.


----------



## marathongirl

HI everybody! I just dropped in from ttc over 35. I read the last few pages and it seems like a lot is going on here. 
My story- I am 42 and ttc #3 but # 1 with dh. Have a 9 and 8 year old. Want a baby with dh more than I can even say with words. We have been ttc since me coming off bc in May/11. Had a MMC in Nov. at 12 weeks. Had a chemical pregnancy the next cycle so it would seem my body wants to be pregnant it's just having a little trouble maintaining it. Cycle seems to be back more or less normal and I'm currently on cd10 4-5 days til ovulation!!I told dh to be ready for the next several nights!!Hope we catch the eggy this month. I know we all will get our BFP we just have to be patient and keep trying and believing! BAby dust to all and I hope you don't mind me joining in on the fun.


----------



## cckarting

thanks marathon girl, and GL. So finally home after dr appt, he didn't really look at my charts but did have me fill out a card of the last 9 months of af. were doing some testing on cd 21 next month. Were testing my progesterone, prolactin, and tsh. Which is fine because my tsh needs to be checked next month anyway. He said we'll go from there sounds like an ovulation problem. and would most likely start clomid but says we won't start me unless i quit smoking, which i'm trying to anyway, because he said that he couldnt help me get pregnant if i was going to smoke while pregnant which is fine. so hopefully i can quit quickly! so overall not a bad appt. oh and he totally believes in temping your bbt, but more so with a mercury thermometer.


----------



## Momma43009

GL marathon girl and welcome!!

cc - I am glad that he is trying to help you and is giving you some ideas. I made my DH quit smoking after we were married for about a year. He was on the patches and they really worked! But everyone is different. I hope you can quit quickly too!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh I hope you can quit quickly CC!! Horrible habit anyways, lol I used to smoke, but luckly quit about a year before I got pregnant with DD. 

Hi marathon girl! Does sound like your body wants to be pregnant. I hope you guys fall pregnant quickly and it's a sticky for you!

So went for our urltrasound and baby is great! Was wiggling away in there. Heartbeat was 158 and he was like a little jumping bean. I don't think DH was really expecting movement so he was really excited when baby did move. Was such a relief to see baby kicking a moving away though. 

They've changed my due date to Aug 11th, which puts me back to 10weeks and 3 days. And I was 11w2d before. I kinda expected them to move me back based on when I think I ovulated anyways. But YAY! I'm just so excited everything seems to be going well so far. 

Here's baby's first picture :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## marathongirl

Momma- thanks for the welcome it's good to be here.

TTCinBC- beautiful picture of your baby! So exciting. By the way I live in Victoria BC. We just had a bunch of snow. Well I'm cd 10 today so will start bding tonight and at least every other day for the next week or so. I usually o cd14 or 15. Wish me luck. Baby dust to everybody!!!


----------



## cckarting

AWWWW TTC LOVE your baby pic! makes me smile seeing your bean :) I hope I can quit soon too.


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies! 

Marathongirl- i love Victoria. Havent been in years though. Quite a far drive for me. I used to live i. The lower mainland. Wishing you tons of luck for this cycle! Every other day sounds like a good idea!

CC- you will quit soon! You have motivation now!!


----------



## try4kid3

HI ladies

TTC - that picture is amazing !!!!! congratulations again hun . Will you find out boy/girl ?? sooo exciting !

cc - my DH smokes and I do a little bit, it is a horrible habit and i wish my dh would quit cos then i would !!

welcome marathon girl - gl with catching ur eggy this month !!


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - YAY for the picture!! What a cute little bean!

cc - you will quit! I have total faith in you!

I had a rough night last night. Tossing and turning again. That is probably why my temp was so high this morning! Still not really feeling any different....I think the bb tenderness/soreness might have gone down the slightest bit but other than that, I feel the same. I had a crazy dream last night though!! lol


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies! your so encouraging, i know i can do it, its just really hard lol.


----------



## try4kid3

We all have faith in you !!

AFM - well, just checked and noticed ewcm, think i might be oving early again so going to get a bd in tonight just in case. Still sticking to bding on cycle days 10, 12 etc ... fingers crossed !!


----------



## cckarting

oh i hope you catch your eggy this month try! I was totally surprised I had a normal cycle this month, O on cd 16, lf 13 days, and whole cycle 29 days! that's way normal compaired to what I was doing lol. hopefully this month will be the same :)


----------



## Momma43009

GL ladies!! Fingers X'ed for you both!

I am going to test at the end of this week but I honestly don't think I caught my eggy. Oh well there is always next cycle!!


----------



## try4kid3

well, i thought i would be oving on day 16 but my body did this last month...im hoping i still have a few days of this mucas cos by the time we bd tonight it might be too late !!

oh well, all we can do is make sure we bd bd bd !! LOL


----------



## Momma43009

I know. I just think I didn't bd when I was suppose to. My DH doesn't want me to tell him when we need to or whatever. So it's hard for me to be like "Hey we NEED to bd tonight!" lol.


----------



## marathongirl

Momma43009 said:


> I know. I just think I didn't bd when I was suppose to. My DH doesn't want me to tell him when we need to or whatever. So it's hard for me to be like "Hey we NEED to bd tonight!" lol.

Momma- I think it sounds promising for you:happydance:The vivid dreams are definitely a symptom for me. Don't count yourself out until af arrives. I know the wait is agonizing. When I was pregnant last time I definitely thought I was out because dh and I bd'd cd 10-13 and I o'd on cd 15. I had to go away on cd 14 so we didn't have a chance to bd again until cd 18. So you just never know. Those little swimmers can live in there for several days.Good luck and keep us posted. I'm cd11 today so am planning on bding a lot!!

Try- Good luck too. Just try to bd as much as you can when you see the EWCM!! Although I think every second day is good as well.:thumbup:


----------



## Momma43009

Thanks Marathongirl. I just don't want to be disappointed if af does show up! Of course I will just have to wait and see. I am really going to try and wait until the end of this week to test so I am not too early.


----------



## cckarting

I agree with just not worrying about it and doing it every other day. thats what me and dh are doing, or more if we feel like it :) he doesn't have anxienty or anything about it he can bd at the drop of a hat, which is useful haha. but were doing "smep" or as close to it and see how it'll work we'll probably start bd'ing as soon as af ends!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies! Yea, DH wants to find out the sex and I told him he could decide since it doesnt matter to me either way. We tried to find out with my DD and she had her legs crossed the little bigger, so couldnt find out. So thats why I dont really care either way!

Sounds like everyones got stuff going on! 
Momma-definteily dont count yourself out until af comes, but I totally understand not wanting to be disappointed either!

Trying- ewcm happens before actual O, so your doing get! GL!!

GL marathongirl! Hope you catch the egg this time! 

CC- have you tried quiting before?


----------



## cckarting

ttc i've tried before i took chantix. and it worked pretty well i was down to like a half to one a day but just couldn't give up that last one. i'm really going to do it this time!


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> ttc i've tried before i took chantix. and it worked pretty well i was down to like a half to one a day but just couldn't give up that last one. i'm really going to do it this time!

TTC-Thanks:winkwink:I found out for both of my kids and will find out for the next one as well!

CC- What does "smep" mean? Also GL with quitting smoking.It's something I've never done and I can't even imagine how hard it would be. Be strong!:thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

smep is the "sperm meets egg plan" it's bd'ing every other day until your fertile period and then bd everyday during your fertile period and then back to every other until af. We just do every other day or whenever we feel like it haha


----------



## Momma43009

Pretty good plan! Wish my DH would do that!! Lol


----------



## marathongirl

CC- sounds like a great plan! I'm sure my dh would be up for that!


----------



## try4kid3

Hello ladies

DS stayed at my mum and dad's last night so we had a nice time with our dd and managed to get a bd in !!!

We have builders in at the moment putting a room in our roof and knocking our kitchen through to our dining room, its all very crazy but will look great !!I am trying not to get stressed!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok,

momma / marathon girl- when r u testing ??

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Momma43009

I want to test so bad! But I am going to try and wait. I will probably test this weekend.


----------



## try4kid3

Are you 6dpo like ur ticker says ??? if so might be too early !! Maybe you could test with a frer ??? Let us know !!


----------



## Momma43009

No I think I am about 9dpo based on my temps and when I had my ewcm but who knows. That is why I was going to try and wait until maybe even earlier next week.


----------



## cckarting

GL Momma! let us know when you test. i always hated demolition try, but i agree it's so worth it in the end. hopefully it goes quickly for you, and glad you got a nice night in with dh, I have m6y fx you caught your eggy!


----------



## try4kid3

im having more ewcm today, does that mean im oving today or will do tomorrow ??


going to bd tonight !!


----------



## TTCinBC

I'd say tomorrow. But bd over the next few days to be safe. GL!


----------



## try4kid3

how are you getting on ttc ?


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh Ive been better. Ms S is bad, pills arent doing their job. Am off to see my doctor about my back today. Having a tough time doing personal care with clients at work, so not sure what to do. 
Sounding so glum these days lol


----------



## marathongirl

Try- I'm doing well thanks. I am in the same boat as you. Almost a positive opk,it will be positive tomorrow. Increasing EWCM and increased sex drive! Not sure if we should bd tonight or wait until tomorrow? We bd'd last night and I like to always bd the day of pos opk. That would mean 4 or 5 days in a row. Hmmm we will see how dh is but I'm sure he would be up for it!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hello Ladies

ttc - sorry to hear ur back is bad it must make ur work very hard if you are bending lots I hope the pills ease ur pain :hugs::hugs:

marathon - its so hard to know when we ov !! I think i am today cos i have sore bbs and pains in my tummy. We managed to bd last night so hopefully we are covered. We are still sticking to the every other day method so who knows ?? I find its good to try something diff each cycle - it gets me motivated and keeps me positive !!

cc - thanks I hope we both catch our eggys soon !!

momma - let us know if u test !!

AFM - still busy with building work, we have decided to re do our bathroom too o we should have a nice sparkling new house. So much money tho !! It is nice to have money now my DH has graduated university and got a job !!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## marathongirl

Try- I got the pos opk today so will bd tonight!! Sound like we are on the same schedule more or less. Baby dust and Fx'd.


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

think i actually am still oving today so got a quick bd in this morning. My poor DH is knackered LOL !!

momma - have you tested ??

marathon - did yu get smiley on opk ?? fingers crossed we catch our eggys !!


----------



## Momma43009

No I didnt test yet! I think I am going to go by when my chart says I O'ed so im only 9dpo. I am going to wait a few more days I think. My bbs still hurt so hopefully thats a good sign!


Ttc - I hope you get your pains straightened out :(

GL try and marathon girl! Hope you catch those eggys!!


----------



## cckarting

Can't wait for you to test momma! Fx


----------



## marathongirl

Momma- can't wait for you to test. Hope this is your month!!

Try- well I'm pretty sure I am o'ing today as well. Got smiley on opk yesterday so have bd'd the last 4 days in a row! DH is definitely worn out. I hope we are both covered and now we get to wait. When do you normally test?


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

well i guess im in the 2ww...more waiting aaggghhh !!

hope everyone else ok


----------



## Momma43009

GL Try! Hopefully the 2ww goes fast for you!

Ugh. I cannot wait to test. I really think that I just had a bad pms month lol. But I think I am going to try and test thursday or friday....


----------



## try4kid3

let us know when you do !! i think i would have tested by now !!!


----------



## Momma43009

im really really trying not to lol. I am 10dpo today so maybe I can test tomorrow morning and possibly get something...??


----------



## Momma43009

i think I am just not testing because I am afraid that it will be a bfn :(


----------



## try4kid3

i was the same but the constant wondering go to me in the end and i tested !!! Best to wait tho, its such a waste of money to test early !!


----------



## cckarting

GL TRY! I hope you get your bfp this month! FX


----------



## marathongirl

Momma-Please let us know when you test!! How exciting.

Try- You and me in the tww. I am 1dpo. I find it so hard not to symptom watch. I have to say my last BFP I thought I was out because I had to go away and we weren't able to bd on the day of o. Who knows? Fx'd for both of us


----------



## try4kid3

thanks marathon, very busy this month do hopefullt the wait will go quickly !!GL to u too !!


----------



## TTCinBC

I've been around lurking, but no energy to post. Hope everything is going well and I will be watching for updates from all of you!! 

I hope this is everyone's month!


----------



## Momma43009

Hope you feel better TTC!

Question....is your temp supposed to go high up like mine has? Its weird. I have felt hotter when ive been sleeping these last couple of days.


----------



## Momma43009

Anyway, I don't think it matters. I feel like I am starting to get cramps :( Hopefully AF doesn't show up!


----------



## try4kid3

fingers crossed you get ur BFP !!!


----------



## Momma43009

I am just not sure lol. Some days I feel like I could be pg and some days I feel like Im not....I might sneak a test in tomorrow lol I don't think I can wait too much longer!


----------



## try4kid3

I think temps staying high is a good sign, if high for over 18 days then you could be pg !!


----------



## Momma43009

I couldn't help it...I tested!! Can you please tell me I am not imagining things??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120124_124242.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTCinBC

Is it supposed to be a plus or just the straight line?


----------



## Momma43009

But I read some reviews on the tests and I guess that they sometimes give false positives. I am going to test again with FRER when I get home.


----------



## Momma43009

Just a straight line. It is a drug store brand


----------



## TTCinBC

Thats a pretty strong line. Usually blue dye evaps are thin and off to the side. Thats pretty darn clear if you ask me!


----------



## TTCinBC

I cant wait for you to do the frer! How long til that?


----------



## Momma43009

I am not sure...I know blue dye isn't as reliable and the picture actually shows it a little bit darker than I see it...anyway, I am going to go by some FRER on my way home. I don't get to go home for another 4 hours :(

I just hope it isn't a false positive because that would be awful lol here is a better picture of it....it is actually pretty light
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120124_125935.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Momma43009

Sorry they are blurry lol I have a stupid camera on my phone


----------



## try4kid3

ooohh that looks like a positive to me !!! Let us know how you get on with frer !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, it looks positive to me. whats the test actually called? I will look it up


----------



## try4kid3

when i did blue dye test the evap line was really thin and wonky, this doesn't look like an evap !!


----------



## Momma43009

the test is a Walgreens Early Result Pregnancy Test


----------



## Momma43009

I was afraid of that! But it came out within 1 minute of my peeing on it and it still looks the same lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh yea, I am reading that those are horrible tests. Definitely get a frer and give it a try. Maybe a 2 pack if you can, so you have one for the AM?


----------



## TTCinBC

But this one looks soo promising, I'm having a hard time believing it's an evap!


----------



## Momma43009

I of course bought them before I knew about them!! I will def buy some frer's and test when I get home and in the morning. If they are BFPs then I will know for sure!


----------



## TTCinBC

Can't wait to see!!! Make sure you get pictures of the frer's!


----------



## try4kid3

GL momma ...looks very promising to me !!


----------



## cckarting

oh momma, i hope this is your bfp! can't wait to hear the final results. FX!


----------



## Momma43009

This wait is killing me lol. I can't wait to get home and test.

I decided that I am going to wait until I get the results of the frer's to tell my DH just in case lol


----------



## TTCinBC

That's probably a good idea. How much longer until you can get home to test?


----------



## Momma43009

I leave here in about 5 minutes! Then I will run to the store. I have to pick up my daughter first and then I can get home and test.


----------



## TTCinBC

Post as soon as you can!! Excited to see!


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## Momma43009

Digital test = BFP!! lol


----------



## Momma43009

So crazy! I spent the extra money to know for sure with the digital and it was said PREGNANT within like a minute!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Holy crap!!! That's so awesome!!! YAY! Our second bfp! Congrats momma! Im soooo happy for you!


----------



## TTCinBC

So did you tell your DH? How are you feeling? Stunned?


----------



## cckarting

CONGRATS MOMMA! i'm soooo happy for you!


----------



## Momma43009

Honestly I am stunned lol. My DH didnt have the best reaction I could have hoped for. I think he's just worried and scared.


----------



## TTCinBC

Aww it's okay. My DH didnt have the best reaction either. Its weird, they agreed to try, know we are trying, yet when it happens, they freak out a little. It took him a few days to act happier. He kept telling me he was happy, but scared. After ohhh, 2-3 weeks, he was totally excited. And then when we had our uktrasound, he totally fell in love. The picture is on our fridge and every time he has a friend over, he says to them, "have yoy seen my little pinnochio?" Lol meanehile, most of them have, he's just so proud. 

It all sinks in way differenyt for guys because their body isnt going through the changes. So, its totally normal that he's acting that way.

Yay!!!! Im so happy for you!


----------



## cckarting

i'm sure he'll be really excited momma! i'm just so happy for you, can't wait til we all have bumps :) I had a lady at walmart tonight that was checking me out ( i bought opk's and some hpt's was like you guys trying for a baby, and we were like yea. and we got tlaking about kids and before we left she was like good luck! haha it was kinda funny. i did decide to do opk's this month, hopefully i'll get a pos and i O. i haven't O'd twice in a row since we started! FX for me PLEASE!


----------



## try4kid3

Congrats Momma - so excited for you !!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## try4kid3

FF have given me an ov day as Sunday, i felt like a ovd more on Saturday as by Snday I didn't have much cm !! Oh well, now my temps have gone back down too !!

marathon - how u getting on


----------



## marathongirl

TTCinBC said:


> Is it supposed to be a plus or just the straight line?




try4kid3 said:


> FF have given me an ov day as Sunday, i felt like a ovd more on Saturday as by Snday I didn't have much cm !! Oh well, now my temps have gone back down too !!
> 
> marathon - how u getting on

I am doing well thanks. I am 2 do today and feeling tons of twinges and my boobs are quite sore. I am trying not to think anything because boobs get sore before af sometimes too. My temps have been up so I guess we have to wait:shrug: Good luck and keep me posted how you feel:happydance:


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Momma I'm sooooo happy for you. Hopefully it will rub off on us!!!!


----------



## Momma43009

Thank you ladies!! I am sure my DH will come around lol. He was like this before too! 

I hope this one sticks!! I think I will be due in october which is my birthday month :)

Good luck try, cc and marathin girl!! I really hope you all get your bfps!!!


----------



## Momma43009

My appointment with my doctor isn't until Feb. 3rd but I am going to give blood this Friday. Hopefully everything turns out :)


----------



## try4kid3

I am sure it will momma !!

AFM - No symptoms to report, but still only 3 or 4 dpo. Not feeling very confident this time !!


----------



## Momma43009

Try - I wasn't feeling to confident either. The only thing I had were sore bb's but that could have been pms lol. Like everyone said, you are not out until AF shows up! I have my fingers X'ed for you!

The only thing I am worried about is that I am having some light stretching like cramps for the last 2 days. They are on and off. But I was told that is pretty normal and I think I had that when I was pg with my DD. That is why I didn't know I was pg because I thought AF was coming.


----------



## try4kid3

yes i defo remember having those light cramps, i think its just ur womb making room for bubba !!!


----------



## cckarting

try my temps usually dip at 3-4 dpo too, and i've seen it on most charts it's pretty normal, fx they go back up and you get your bfp!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep the stretchy cramps are normal. Im still getting them. And i got the the day i got my nfp. It kinda feeaked me out because i didnt get them so ewrly with my DD, but this is my second and things happen earlier with subsequent pregnancies. 

Unless pains have you doubling over and/or there is spotting, I keep being told its all normal. 

I cant wait to see how the tww goes for everyone else!


----------



## Momma43009

Thanks Try and TTC. I know that they are normal I am just a worrier lol. Once I get my blood test I will feel better and then I can know for sure how far along I am. I am thinking only like 4 weeks or so.....


I also can't wait to see how everyone else's 2ww goes!


----------



## Momma43009

well not for sure until I get the ultrasound but they can at least ball park it!


----------



## try4kid3

You need to change ur ticker momma !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, I was thinking that too! You need to change it!


----------



## Momma43009

Haha TTC I hope you don't mind that I copied your tickers! I really like them!


----------



## Momma43009

and this is just a guess on how far along I am. I was going by when FF said I ovulated.


----------



## try4kid3

ooohhh lovely to see it on the ticker !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Of course not! Its neat to see how big baby is and gets so quickly. How quickly do you get u/s where you are?


----------



## cckarting

love the new ticker momma!


----------



## Momma43009

well normally we probably don't get them until 9-12 weeks along. But since I had that miscarriage before and I am not 100% sure how far along I am, he said he wants me to get one. My appt is next Friday so we would probably schedule something within the next week after that.


----------



## Momma43009

Thanks cc!!


----------



## Momma43009

Ohh TTC! you are almost in your 2nd trimester!! just a few more days. How exciting :)


----------



## cckarting

I can't wait to hear what you guys are having!


----------



## marathongirl

I'm so happy for Momma and TTC. Let's hope we all join them and have babies in 2012. It is the Chinese year of the Dragon. A very good year to be born. I am 3 dpo today temp up again. Fx'd for all of us.


----------



## Momma43009

I was born in the chinease year of the dragon and so will this baby lol. 

I really hope that you all get your bfp's too. Keep us updated on how you feel and your 2ww progress.


----------



## cckarting

you should post your temps marathon!


----------



## TTCinBC

I agree! Id love another chart to stalk! 

Yep, 1 week and a few days and i will be in 2nd tri already. Time flys, but seems to have slowed down as of late!


----------



## marathongirl

Momma43009 said:


> I was born in the chinease year of the dragon and so will this baby lol.
> 
> I really hope that you all get your bfp's too. Keep us updated on how you feel and your 2ww progress.

I will thanks. I'm trying not to read into symptoms but I would say my boobs are a lot more tender early after o this cycle:shrug:


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> you should post your temps marathon!

I would but I don't know how to do it on FF. I can tell you my temps but I know it' easier to see on a chart:wacko:


----------



## TTCinBC

You dont know how to chart using FF, or how to post your chart?


----------



## marathongirl

TTCinBC said:


> You dont know how to chart using FF, or how to post your chart?

Both,I know. I've only been charting for 4 months and haven't really thought about charting with FF. Is it pretty self explanatory?:shrug: I wouldn't mind posting it so you could stalk it:winkwink:


----------



## cckarting

go to quick links, then edit your signature. on fertility friend go to sharing, then click get code, copy and paste it into your siggy!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, its really straight forward. Its what i learned to temp with. You just plug in your info and it will basically do the work for you. There's a tutorial as well. Doesnt take long. And yoy can track soooo much stuff. CM, when you BD, cervix, meds, symptoms, etc..
I defintiely suggest it. And then you can do what CC said ans put a link in your signature and we can all stalk and/or help


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks TTC and cc. I am at work right now and don't have my chart in front of me with the temps so I will do it tomorrow and I will be 4dpo!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thats awesome! Cant wait to see! What do you do for work if you dont mind me asking


----------



## marathongirl

TTCinBC said:


> Thats awesome! Cant wait to see! What do you do for work if you dont mind me asking

I'm a physiotherapist in a clinic downtown Victoria. I work 4 days a week which seems to be enough for me right now:flower:


----------



## Momma43009

I just had started temping too with FF and it was pretty easy!

Talked more with DH and he is already better about it :) he just doesnt want to get excited and then I have another mc...i cant blame him. But so far so good :) he even said he would be okay with twins!!! LOL


----------



## TTCinBC

How far were you last time?


----------



## Momma43009

I was 6 weeks


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

no unusual symptoms whatsoever to report ...feeling very similar to last month...AF not due for ages so trying not to get too involved in the TWW

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Momma43009

I still have my fingers x'ed for you Try!


----------



## try4kid3

ah thanks, hearing ur BFP has given me hope to keep trying !!!

changed my ticker to 4dpo as thats what ff says, although i felt like i ov on Saturday.


----------



## Momma43009

When TTC got her bfp that really helped me too! and it really helps you to have you ladies to talk to!

I know what you mean. I honestly thought I O'ed 2 days earlier than what FF said but I just went with FF because that way if FF was right, I wouldn't test to early!


----------



## Momma43009

sorry that was alot of FFs!! haha


----------



## try4kid3

lol !!!


----------



## Momma43009

I was thinking, I wonder how Snd is?? We haven't heard from her in a while....


----------



## try4kid3

No. i think she is prob taking a break from here ...maybe she will pop up again soon. Hope so !!


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! think i'm going to start my opk's tonight i'm cd 10. feeling terribly emotional the last couple days so hopefully that means O is coming!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yay!! I hope O comes on time again this month CC! That would be awesome! 

I had my physical done with my new baby doctor. Eww, she made me do another pap smear. Just had one in may. And she had a VERY hard time finding my cervix. Which has NEVER been an issue in the past for paps or pregnancy. Weird..she said its titled a bit. Do uterus' usual just titl on their own? Odd. Anyways, pap made me crampy afterwards. Tried for baby's hearbeat, but im just 12 weeks tomorrow she says, and we couldnt hear it. I couldnt her my DD til 14 weeks. So no surprise. She isnt worried because ultrasound was good. So back in to see her in 2 weeks to try again. 

Besides tired and crampy, thats me and my day in a nutshell.


----------



## cckarting

glad your appt went well, can't wait to hear what your babies heart beat is! I really hope O comes, thinking maybe tues or wed if O comes like it's suppose to. started my opk's today, neg of course but i have time!


----------



## try4kid3

just realised that i keep this on all night ...im not online this whole time LOL !!!!


----------



## Momma43009

Im glad your appt went well too TTC! I am not sure about the whole tilted uterus thing. When I was pg with DD they said that my uterus was tilted way forward. That is why I showed so early :) But if the doctor wasn't worried about it I wouldn't be either!

cc - let us know when O comes! I really hope you catch your eggy!

Got my blood drawn today. Hopefully I can get the results today but if not, Monday for sure!


----------



## Momma43009

Try - I think mine might look like I am online all the time too lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

TTC - so pleased ur appointment went well and i don;t think we got a heart beat until much later !! so excitig that u r in ur second trimester !!

momma - hope u feeling ok , i bet ur feeling tired !!

cc - fingers crossed for o this month !! i get emotional around ov so hopefully thats a good sign for you :hugs::hugs:

AFM - nothing unusual still....boo hoo !!! ah well sooo busy at the moment not got time to dwell on things !!


----------



## Momma43009

I am REALLY tired Try! Even if I get 8 hours of sleep a night, I still wake up tired and go to bed early the next night! That I am am hungry alot more and a little more emotional. Those are really the only things I have noticed. BB's still hurt and I still have the light cramps on and off. I have never got morning sickness thank god. 

It is really good to keep busy so you really don't have time to think about ttc and 2ww!


----------



## Snd0111

Hello All

Sorry for being ever dissapearing :/

A HUGE congrats to Momma :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I am so so pleased for you, so good to come on and see another :bfp:

Hope everyone else is doing good, I have been thining about you all and feel bad for not being on so much. The reason being is that we are not trying so much anymore, well we are NTNP a decision made by myself and OH. I am ok about it just going to start enjoying each other more rather than there being the one thing everything is about. I was getting a bit OTT about the whole TTC thing.

I will be hanging about tho and hopefully see more :bfp: if thats ok

Love to you all

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Momma43009

Oh Snd! Of course you can hang out with us! Im glad you showed up again and I hope everything turns out for you. I understand needing to just be with each other and if it happens it happens! We did that and it took us about a year and then we were pleasantly surprised with my DD. 

Thank you for the congrats :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi SND

nice to see you back, just pop in when u feel like it !!! We are always here for a chat lol !


----------



## marathongirl

Good morning everybody. Everyone sounds like they are well. 

Try- you and I are both 5 dpo!! I am trying not to think about it too much. Had a bit of a dip in my bbt yesterday,still way above coverline so ok. Just a few twinges in abdomen and sore bb's that's it for me. Keep us all posted. When will you test?

Momma- congrats on being in your 2nd trimester!! So want to be there!! Oh and I will try to get my chart up on FF in the next few days and you can tell me what you think?


----------



## TTCinBC

Marathon-im guessing you meant me, since Momma isnt in her 2nd tri yet lol looking forward to seeing your chart! 

Glad to hear your okay Snd! Ntnp is sometimes the easiest way to go about things. How is everything else going with you? 

Afm- first full day back at work today. Have discovered our new client has a temper and may hit. I had to leave my old job when i was pregnant because a client hit me a few times. Hoping they an figure something out for me here so I wont have to leave work early again :(

Momma- the tiredness sucks. Im still horribly tired every day. Some days I HAVE to have a nap. Having a tough time with a 6am start time for work. Booo hope you dont get any MS!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

Marathon - prob not test until af due ( 6.2.12) When is ur af due ?


----------



## marathongirl

try4kid3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Marathon - prob not test until af due ( 6.2.12) When is ur af due ?

My af is due on the 4th or 5th. I will probably break down and test on the 4th:shrug: I got my last BFP at 13dpo which will be the 4th.


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry TTC and Momma for getting confused!!


----------



## cckarting

Hey ladies, can't wait to hear your results momma! so glad the weekend is here, i need some time off. hoping to get a pos opk on mon or tues, keep your fx for me!


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

ttc - i hope they can sort ur work out so that u are ok to work there !

cc - fingers X u get ur pos opk..it gets exciting when u are so near

AFM - im ok, lots of energy !! sore bbs but then i always have them about now, and not tingly nips just usual soreness !! one of my friends suggested taking oil of evening primose tablets to help calm pms symptoms down...think im gonna try that !!

hope everyone else doing ok !!


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - I hope they can sort your work out too!

cc - I have my fingers X'ed for you for sure! Let us know when you get the pos opk!

It's okay Marathon! I hope you get your bfp!

Nothing too excited to report here. I haven't had any of those cramps really today so that's good. I actually feel really good today :) Im so glad that my DH is better with the news lol. He is talking about it alot more and what we need to do to "get ready". Anyway, let me know how everyone else is doing!


----------



## cckarting

morning! i think i'm more nervous than excited though :( my opk's are neg, and don't seem to be getting nay darker. Me and DH are going out for the night with the boys going to grandmas, so that should be fun.


----------



## TTCinBC

Why are you nervous CC?

Ive manage to catch the flu from work. Had to leave work after 30mins this morniing. Cant manage to keep much down.

So glad to hear your feeling good momma. I didnt really get them every day either.


----------



## marathongirl

TTC- sorry you got sick. Hope you're better soon.

Cc- stay positive because stress will make it worse. Yeah right! Lol.

Momma- glad you are doing well and that dh is getting more excited. I know my dh will be a lot more reserved when we get our BFP after our last loss.

AFM- nothing crazy to report. Feeling really tired today and sore bb's. Have had some minor twinges and crazy dreams last night. Trying not to symptom spot! Lol.


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

hope we all doing ok !!

ttc - hope u feelng better soon :hugs::hugs:

cc - my fingers are still X

momma - glad the cramping has eased off a bit for you

marathon - its soooo hard not to symptom spot !! Every twinge etc i think...oohhh does that mean something LOL

AFM - i feel the dreaded dull camps of AF and started getting headaches. I looked back in this thread and had the exact same feelings last cycle so i am not holding out much hope this time. AF due next weekend so might begin to test then !!

PS had a massive spike in temp but i know im not oving, i did feel quite hot last night so probably that !! LOL


----------



## cckarting

How tou get to feeling better ttc! In nervous to sere if I O or not. I haven't Od twice in a row since I started temping, so I don't know If I should hold out hope or not....


----------



## marathongirl

Try- don't count yourself out until af arrives. As for a temp spike that is a good sign maybe your chart is going triphasic? That could be something!!

CC- I hope you o this cycle!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

hope we all ok !!

Well, last night i had a shower has suddenly had these shooting pains in my left bb. It felt a bit like a trapped nerve and this morning i can still feel the pain when i press my bb. Not sure if this is a symptom as it's only in one bb !!

Marathon - how u getting on ?

cc - let us know if u get tht smiley !!


----------



## Momma43009

Try - Hmm not sure about the pain in the one bb. I take it that is not normal for you during 2ww?

cc - let us know if o this cycle!!

I should be getting my blood results so I will let you ladies know what they say. I can't not even describe how tired I am. I really do not remember being this tired with DD lol.


----------



## try4kid3

i think more of a trapped nerve !! pain got better


----------



## Momma43009

Well ladies. Talked with my doctor's office and my hcg level was 349. Which is good. So I'm pretty sure Im right with my ticker lol but I will wait to see what my dr. says on Friday :)


----------



## try4kid3

great news momma !!!


----------



## Momma43009

Before I only talked to the lady who answers my doctor's office phone. Now, the nurse actually called and said that she wants me to give more blood tomorrow to make sure my levels are rising like they should. So more blood giving tomorrow!


----------



## marathongirl

Momma- That sounds good! I know I felt a lot better doing the blood tests a couple of times to make sure the levels were rising.

Try- when are you going to test? I am so trying not to symptom spot. I am feeling a few twinges,bb's sore and a little dizzy over the last few days.

CC- I hope you o this month!

Just to let you guys know you can now stalk my chart on FF!!


----------



## cckarting

so my opk's arn't showing anything :( I should O on wed if it's going to be another normal cycle......but i think i might be getting ready my cervix is getting softer and my cm is getting more watery, so i'm hoping were on the right track. YEA for good results momma hoping they keep going up!!!! going to take another opk at 6 and hope for a pos tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Momma43009

I really hope you O this time cc!!


----------



## cckarting

thanks momma, me too!


----------



## try4kid3

fingers X CC

marathon - will test at weekend, but only if i feel more symptoms . At the moment not feeling anything !!


----------



## TTCinBC

I can't wait to hear how your testing goes Try and marathon! 

Hopefully your body is gearing up for O CC!

Those are awesome numbers for where your at Momma!

Afm- back to work full time now. Done my return to work program and as of thursday(on days off now) will be regular again. Which is kinda nice to be honest. 
Went out for something to eat with DH tonight when I was done work. My sister offered to watch my DD since we havent gotten out together in ages. Anyways, had yummy nacho's and then came home and promptly threw everything up. My MS seems to be moving to a new level. Ick, lol Oh well, am nearing 13 weeks, maybe it's just having a last go at it before it leaves for good. Had DD's 4th birthday yesterday. Lots of kids, was a really good time. It's kind of like a tornado actually...having that many kids over. lol 
DD was super happy and had a blast. Was great. Just can't believe she's already 4. Time flies!

Glad to see everyone is doing well!!


----------



## try4kid3

Getting strong AF cramps !! thinking about next cycle already !!

Hope everyone else is ok X


----------



## Momma43009

GL Try!

TTC - I hope you feel better really soon!

Gave blood today. They said it will hopefully be close to 1400. Then I can get my first ultrasound :)


----------



## try4kid3

GL to you momma !!!

Sounds like you have been having fun TTC !! sorry to hear you were sick tho !


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear your results momma! so opk was still neg this morning :( testing again this afternoon, and maybe again tonight. my dh says my cervix is feeling softer so hopefully I'll O soon!


----------



## try4kid3

cc - it sounds like ur heading towards oving, i find it better to test later in the day with opk !!


----------



## cckarting

yea, i'm starting to test 3 times a day yesterday, today, and tomorrow. i'm on cd 15, so i should O tomorrow or thurs, hopefully!


----------



## cckarting

last month i o'd on cd 16, or 17. so i should be close if it's gonna happen


----------



## try4kid3

yes I think so. Once i tested and it was negative at 2pm but by 8pm and turned positive !!

So bored because my DH out tonight and my dd is round at my mums. So it's just me and my DS and he is ready for bed !! LOL


----------



## cckarting

i'm hoping for a positive, i really hope this is the month, we've been trying for so long!


----------



## try4kid3

oh i hope you do too. Feeling a bit down TBH cos I just feel af coming and thought this would be our month

I hate AF !!!


----------



## Momma43009

ohh cc I really hope you O too!! AND I hope you catch that eggy when you do!!

Try - I know what you mean about feeling down. I hope it isn't your af! I hate af too!!


----------



## marathongirl

try4kid3 said:


> cc - it sounds like ur heading towards oving, i find it better to test later in the day with opk !!

Try- Don't give up until af shows. I thought that your temps looked great but I guess that doesn't always mean anything:wacko:

AFM- 9dpo and temps still up. Feeling a lot of twinges yesterday. Woke up in the night feeling sick to stomach and dreamt I was preggo with a big belly:shrug:

Momma-I hope your bloodwork looks good:flower:

TTC- I hope you start feeling better soon. 

CC-f'xd that you o


----------



## Momma43009

Got the call from my doctor's office and my levels were 1680! Which she said was great. They wanted them above 1400 lol. she also said that they can get me in for an u/s next week :) I told her why don't I just postpone my appt on Friday until after my u/s? She said she would ask my doctor and get back to me. I might as well wait until he has all the stuff before I see him lol

so happy that my levels were good!!


----------



## cckarting

try your chart looks amazing! way better than your last couple months charts. marathon your chart looks good too. hoping i'll have some ch's soon! FX it's your months and you ladies get your bfp's!


----------



## try4kid3

oh that's brillian news Momma !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Good news about your numbers momma. 

Looking forward to everyone testing! Hope af doesnt come Trying..it sucks.
Hope you O soon CC. OPKs may be wrong. Go with your CP and Cm. 
Those are good signs Marathon! When are you testing again? I got my bfp at 9dpo. Must have implated pretty early lol

Afm- MS is definitely getting worse. Had to run to the bathroom to be sick again tonight. Bleck..sucks, but oh well, its life! Feel better after i get sick though lol


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - Im really sorry you are so sick! :( I really hope that eases up for you.

I can't wait for everyone to test either! 

Let us know if you think you are Oing cc. Might as well bd just in case!


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

Hope the sickness wears off soon !!

I don't think i am going to bother testing this cycle, i feel total af symtpoms and my temp dipped down !!

Oh well maybe February will be a lucky month for us !!


----------



## Momma43009

Well I have an u/s scheduled for next Wednesday. Hopefully everything is good!

Cancelled my actual appt on Friday. They said they wouldn't really need to see me until 10-11 weeks if the u/s results turn out okay.


----------



## try4kid3

momma - im sure the US will be fine !!

AFM - nothing new at all !!! 

Marathon - how are you getting on ?


----------



## Momma43009

Try - Are you still not going to test this cycle?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

I think i may wait until weekend, i am only 11dpo at moment...

Today I felt awful had these terrible cramps which made me double over and feel really really sick !! I never get these awful cramps before af....but maybe this is another new PMS symptom !!! Lucky me !!


----------



## Momma43009

Ohh I hate cramps!! I hope it isn't going to be a bad af for you if that's what those are!

Hey, I got my bfp at 11 dpo but everyone is different. I still have my fingers X'ed for you.


----------



## marathongirl

Hi everyone!

Try- those cramps could definitely be a sign of a BFP! I would test for sure

Momma- I hope your us goes well that is so exciting!

TTC- hope you feel better soon. They say it's good to have ms as it means your hormone levels are high. 

AFM- I'm 11dpo feeling a few cramps on and off. Still a bit dizzy. Bbs still a bit sore but can see blue veins. I will test tomorrow or Sat if nothing changes


----------



## try4kid3

hi marathon

I really hope cramps are sign of BFP but they are non stop and feel more like AF...oh well only a couple more days and i will know for sure !!

ur symptoms sound promising, my bbs are not sore at all so I hope for you that they are a BFP sign. 

Let us know if u test !!! GL

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

Ive heard blue vains can be from pregnancy. I never got them, but ive read it alot on BnB

Waiting to test after af is hard Trying, but it does save from more disappointment then we already get. 

Started having stomach pains on monday too and still have them today. Thought it was just gas at first, but its in the same spot and hurts even when i dont have gas. its right above my belly button. Some dats i just feel like Im falling apart lol 
DH is forcing me to the doctors tonight. Have been avoiding it because I dont want to be told I cant work. Lol


----------



## Momma43009

Oh TTC I am sorry you are in pain! Let us know what the doctor says!

I was fine for a couple of days and now these crampy feelings are back. Its kind of a weird feeling now like pressure af cramps. Im always going to be worried when I feel these I guess though. 

You know, I was thinking that I might have a bladder infection. I have never had one before so I am not sure what they feel like lol. Do any of you ladies know?


----------



## try4kid3

I have had cystitus ( spelling ??) and that was like a pain in lower tummy and also really burns when i peed ?? I think cranberry juice is good for soothing the pains ??

TTC - i think going to Drs is good decision, always best to get urself checked out.

I am feeling quite low so don't think i can face all the stress which comes with testing, and the disappointment !! maybe ill test Sunday if i have more stronger symptoms.


----------



## Momma43009

It doesn't hurt when I pee but my bladder kind of hurts right after I go or hold it for long. Hmm not sure. I will start drinking more :)

Try - I know it is stressful and way disappointing to test sometimes. I would def wait as long as possible to test.


----------



## marathongirl

try4kid3 said:


> hi marathon
> 
> I really hope cramps are sign of BFP but they are non stop and feel more like AF...oh well only a couple more days and i will know for sure !!
> 
> ur symptoms sound promising, my bbs are not sore at all so I hope for you that they are a BFP sign.
> 
> Let us know if u test !!! GL
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks so much. I just want us all to get our BFP's soon:thumbup:Try to stay positive. I know that we will all get our BFP's:hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

Went to doctors. He is sending me for blood work tomorrow. Said he is going to ayart with worst case senerio and work backwards. So he is having me tested to see if I have appendesitis. Hopefully I dont. That would suck. But he said if it gets worse to go to the hospital and not eat or deink anything before i got just in case.


----------



## marathongirl

TTCinBC said:


> Went to doctors. He is sending me for blood work tomorrow. Said he is going to ayart with worst case senerio and work backwards. So he is having me tested to see if I have appendesitis. Hopefully I dont. That would suck. But he said if it gets worse to go to the hospital and not eat or deink anything before i got just in case.

Oh I'm so sorry that you are still sick. I'll pray that you don't have the worst case scenario. Please let us know how you are doing:hugs::hugs:


----------



## try4kid3

Oh gosh TTC that sounds serious !!! Really hope you are feeling better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Babydreamky

I need a buddy too :( 12 dpo. Going crazy waiting. Good luck to you :)


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

i have been awake all night feeling dreadful with those cramps and now have shivers and a cold !! maybe its jusy the time of year to catch all these bugs !! bbs a bit sorer but only when i prod them, no tingling nip still !!

:hugs::hugs: to ttc and momma and hope u ladies feeling better soon


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi babydream! Welcome!

Trying, that doesnt sound good. Do you think your getting sick?

I hope everything will be okay. He did say he is starting with worst case senerio. So hoping thats all it is.


----------



## Momma43009

Welcome babydreams!!

TTC - I hope you feel better. GL with the testing!

Try - Im sorry you had such a bad night :( Really hope you feel better and those cramps ease up!


Im not sure what is wrong with me lol. I have those cramps on and off. They aren't really painful they are just weird. I can't tell if maybe it's my bladder or something that is the problem....or maybe gas LOL


----------



## try4kid3

LADIES !!!!

I just did a cheapie and got a faint line...blue dye tho !!! what is the best way to take photo of it. I bet it's an evap again !!!!


it's called a Sainsbury's Pregnancy test


----------



## try4kid3

what do you think ?? it's a wide and blue line but it is a blue dye !!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0167.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 11









DSCF0166.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7









DSCF0169.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Momma43009

Im not sure! I can't really tell in the pictures! I looked those up and most of the positives are usually faint. Do you have more tests you can take in a couple of hours??


----------



## try4kid3

yes, i will try to test again maybe tomorrow morning, it's evening here so prob not best wee to use !!!


----------



## Momma43009

Ohhh let us know! It's early afternoon here so hopefully I will be awak when you find out :)

I so have my fingers X'ed for you that this is your BFP!!!!


----------



## try4kid3

I know, maybe i can pick a frer up in a min !!

I will be gutted if BFN !!!


----------



## Momma43009

My first test that I took was VERY faint with the blue dye. I hope it is your BFP!


----------



## marathongirl

Good morning ladies I hope everyone is doing better.

Try- That sounds promising! I think a line is a line.

AFM- I took a FR test this morning with FMU and definitely got a second line,it was faint but came up right away. I am just concerned because my temp dropped this morning but was still above coverline. Could just be an estrogen surge? I am trying not to get my hopes up too high because I have had a few chemical pregnancies since ttc. It's so frustrating I just want this to work out so badly. I have been feeling mild af cramps on and off as well which is different for me. I don't usually feel cramps until af arrives Any thoughts ladies. So glad to have someone to bounce things off. I haven't even told dh because I don't want him to get excited and then let down.


----------



## marathongirl

Well ladies I think I'm out this month. AF just reared her ugly head. On to next month. Good luck Try I hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## Momma43009

Sorry to hear that Marathongirl :( Fingers X'ed for you next cycle!


----------



## TTCinBC

Really sorry marathongirl. Hope that next month is your month!

Try- i really see those lines. I cant wait to see a frer!


----------



## try4kid3

what about these photos...i just took the second test in the packet line was a lot bluer and darker. Even DH said it was positive !!

Will try to get frer or digital tomorrow, cos i don't want to get ahead of myself !!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0177.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 8









DSCF0178.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 7









DSCF0176.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## try4kid3

marathongirl said:


> Well ladies I think I'm out this month. AF just reared her ugly head. On to next month. Good luck Try I hope you get your BFP this month!

Really sorry to hear that marathon, i may well be joining you in the next cycle !! AF not due to Monday so Im still cautious !!:hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks everyone. It hurts but I know I will be up for next cycle. I find the first day of Af the worst and most depressing but then as each day passes and I get closer to O I start feeling better. I just need to find out why my lp was only 11 days this cycle. It is usually 13-14 days. I will hang around as long as everyone else is around.I hope you guys stick around??


----------



## try4kid3

we are always here to chat marathon, it helps me to think what we might try this time e.g. this cycle we bd on day 10,12,14 and 16. It gave me something to plan for. If I get BFN this time I am going to try bding on odd cycle days LOL !!!


----------



## Momma43009

Try - those lines look pretty good!! Let us know when you test with the digi!!

Marathongirl - It really stinks that first day you get af. But you are right about feeling better when O comes closer! We will def be sticking around to chat :)


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks ladies I appreciate it. I am at work now and having a hard time holding together.


----------



## try4kid3

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## try4kid3

just sent DH to get a FRER or DIGITAL, it's 8.30pm and i don't think i will sleep a wink if i don't test...is that a bit sad ?? LOL


----------



## TTCinBC

I hope its not a digi. those arent very sensitive. Definitely should use a frer. Cant wait for the result. Definitely not sad, id be the same way! Lol


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

i am soooo excited got a :bfp: on FRER just now !!!!

I really can' t believe !!!


----------



## try4kid3

can you see these ?? I promise it's there in person !!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0179.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 14









DSCF0180.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0181.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## try4kid3

I am only 3 weeks 6 days, must remember not to get too excited !!

Hope u ladies are all feeling better :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

Holy crap! I can see those lines clear as day!!! And you got THAT dark of a line at night! Just imagin what fmu will look like! 

Congratulations Trying!!! Im so happy for you! When would af be due again?

You must be on cloud nine!


----------



## marathongirl

try4kid3 said:


> I am only 3 weeks 6 days, must remember not to get too excited !!
> 
> Hope u ladies are all feeling better :hugs::hugs:

Congrats Try!! So happy for you:hugs: 

AFM- I got a line like that on my frer this am which makes it 3 times in the last 9 months TTC making it 4 pregnancies including my mc:shrug: It is so frustrating. I went to a TCM doctor today and she said that just by looking at my lips I have a cold uterus and all my heat is in my head because my lips are very very red. Anyways she said that it can be fixed with herbs and I believe it. I am also always very cold and she said that is a deficiency of the kidneys which can be fixed. This gives me hope that next cycle I will get it right:winkwink:


----------



## TTCinBC

A cold uterus? Ive never heard of that. Im so sorry you had another chem. Its heartbreaking.
Whats. TCM doctor?


----------



## marathongirl

TTCinBC said:


> A cold uterus? Ive never heard of that. Im so sorry you had another chem. Its heartbreaking.
> Whats. TCM doctor?

TCM stands for Traditional Chinese Medecine doctor. They treat the whole body and do acupuncture and herbs. It is one of the oldest forms of Medecine. So she said that it looks like I have heat in my head because of how red my lips are and that there needs to be heat in my uterus for the baby to grow. I know it sounds odd but I have done a lot of research and I know that this type of Medecine treats the problem and not the symptoms:thumbup:

Have you a chemical pregnancy before. It's so frustrating because you know you can get pregnant but that something is preventing it from sticking:shrug:


----------



## TTCinBC

I think I had one the month before I got my bfp. Was getting lines, but then they faded and af showed up. It sucked. I cried that month. I think its the reason why I wasnt totally focused on ttc the month after. 

I looked up the cold uterus and sounds like a lot of wome hace dealt with it sucessfully before. Are you goinf to start treating it right away?


----------



## Momma43009

Oh yay Try!!! Im so happy for you! We are so close together :) we will be going through the same things at the same time!

Marathongirl - im sorry this keeps happening to you :( I hope that dr can help you.


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

well, its morning here now and i am still a bit in shock, i really didn't have any symptoms. I think according to my calendar I would be due for spotting tomorrow thren cd1 on monday. It is such early days I am not getting too excited !!

I do feel really really sick though and have done all week. But then I always felt sick before AF !! It is my DS brthday today and we had a little party for him yesterday, my mum made pizzas and I could hardly eat them cos i felt so sick. 

Momma - YAY !! we are so close together it' great. It's also great having TTC just that bit further on - so we know what to look forward to !!

Marathon - The TCM sounds a really good idea...I would try anything that would help !! You will get there Marathon and wi e will be here to support you !!

I have decided not to tell anyone until scan at 13 weeks. Told my DH and he is pleased...we don't have early scans here they just take blood at about 7 weeks !! so i guess it's a waiting game now and pray for a sticky bean


----------



## Momma43009

Im excited for you Try! I agree! Lets hope we have sticky beans!!


----------



## marathongirl

Good Morning ladies! Sounds like everyone is doing well. I am feeling better today. Feeling hopeful for next cycle already. Maybe we will change our bd'ing this cycle? I am seeing the TCM Doctor on Wed and she said she would give me the herbs that day so I could start!! I will tell you all about it.


----------



## try4kid3

glad u feeling better marathon, it will be interesting to hear about it !!

TTC - hope u r feeling better !

momma - how r u feeling ?

AFM - didn't feel sick today but very tired and bbs having little pains shooting throught them. Did another test and line appeared darker which i hope is a good sign !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Line getting darker in one day is great! Usually takes 2 days for it to be quite a bit darker. Very happy for you Try! So exciting! Well just 2 more of us and we will all have gotten our bfps! Will need to change the name of the group then lol

Afm-got to work and was told I was taking some of our guys to be in a parade. Was fun, but lots of work! Surrre send the pregnant wome by herself having to koad and unload wheelchairs from a van! Lol luckily one of my co-worker who was off was there and helped me. And my sister and mom were part of it, so was fun. My DH took my DD to watch it anf she was sooo excited to see me on the float. was sweet


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! sorry i've been away and i've missed so much! Congrats try, i'm so happy and excited for you! I'm so happy for you ladies I can't belIieve we have 3 bpf in our group, I can't wait to see more scan pics :) So i'm pretty sure I didn't O this month AGAIN! hoping my dr can help me out and i'll be able to join you soon! BNB hasn't been working for me all week i'm so happy to be bak to talk to all you ladies.


----------



## try4kid3

hi cc - Hi nice to hear how ur doing !! I am still in shock with my bFP. I didn;t have any symptoms and really thought i was out this month !!

Im glad to hear you r going back to ur doctors and hopefully they can help u sort out why u not oving !! are u using opks to detect ov ? let us knw how u getting on !!

AFM - im up early over here and i feel really sick !! I had forgotten how sick I get in these early stages ...not grumbling tho just gotta out up with it !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea I had to use medication for the sickness. On the upside, didnt have to take any today, so im happy with that! 

Glad to see you CC! I hope he just gives you clomid or whatever to help kick start your ovulations! When do you go back?

Well afm- I felt baby move tonight!!! 3 weeks earlier then with DD. But i guess because i knew what it felt like is maybe why earlier this time! It was so surrel. A cross between a flutter and a waves feeling. Made me very very happy. Cant wait until its actual kicks soon!


----------



## try4kid3

ahhh thats sooo lovely TTC !!! i love that feeling !!


----------



## TTCinBC

I forgot how amazing thay feeling actually is. I remember how much i loved it, and i remember what the sensation reminded me of, but the actual feeling it great. Was so happy. Cant wait to feel it again. 
I was pressing a certain spot and i dont think baby liked it because i did it a second time and got the same response! Lol


----------



## try4kid3

ahhh great, it's made me feel really excited !!


----------



## cckarting

thats so exciting TTC! it is an amazing feeling. I don't know when my next appt is actually I was just told to get my labs drawn and we'd go from there.


----------



## TTCinBC

Have you already had your labs done? Maybe book an appointment yourself. I know some doctors offices take forever to book if its left up to them.


----------



## marathongirl

TTCinBC said:


> Yea I had to use medication for the sickness. On the upside, didnt have to take any today, so im happy with that!
> 
> Glad to see you CC! I hope he just gives you clomid or whatever to help kick start your ovulations! When do you go back?
> 
> Well afm- I felt baby move tonight!!! 3 weeks earlier then with DD. But i guess because i knew what it felt like is maybe why earlier this time! It was so surrel. A cross between a flutter and a waves feeling. Made me very very happy. Cant wait until its actual kicks soon![/QUOTE
> 
> Yay that's so amazing TTC! Wow I can't wait for that. I just need to get a sticky bean first. I will not give up, you ladies give me hope!:hugs: cd3 today and feeling more positive as o gets closer. When you ladies got your BFP's did you bd every day before o or every second day?just wondering because I have tried both. Dh has good sa do that's not an issue


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks! It was really great. Baby must be getting bigger because ive been crampy the last few days. was tough at work today.

As for when we dtd, well in all honesty, I thought we missed O that month because it came 8 days before I expected it to. But when I look at the chart from that month we dtd the night before and the night off and there was a few days before with nothing and theb a day after O nothing, and then another BD. So was just kinda all over the place. Lol not sure how much that will help. Sorry!
You will get your sticky bean soon!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi marathon,

Well, for my November and December cycle we just bd once i got positive smiley. So we only bd on da of smiley and day after. This was not working !!! so this time we bd cd 10,12,14 and 16 and got BFP so i reallt recommend this way !!

I have a feeling i ov between 14 - 16 cos on day 16 my cm had dried up and i had no cramping !! 

GL - it's always good to have a plan !!! do u use opk ?


AFM - woke in night feeling sick, i reckon this is a boy cos i was so sick with DS !!! LOL


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - I am so happy that you felt the baby move! So exciting!

Marathongirl - Honestly, for that cycle and Oing, I didn't really think that we bd'ed when we were supposed to! and we only bd'ed 1 time so I think it was pretty lucky. I would do the bding every other day from a week before you O and a week after just to be sure.

Try - I am not sick with this one either and I wasn't with my DD. Sometimes my stomach hurts but it isn't nausea or anything. I want a boy this time but I would also be happy with another girl. DH always thought that we would have all girls so I guess we can only wait and see. I hope you don't feel too sick!

cc - Let us know when you get your appt!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

So no af for me, still can't believe i am pg ..i hope af stays away !!

Going to ring the Drs this pm to make first appointment. They usually don't do very much but refer me on to the midwives !

How is everyone else getting on ?


----------



## Momma43009

Try - I know! I am super excited for you!

I am feeling pretty good. Just tired as usual. Getting excited for my ultrasound on Wednesday. They usually don't give any pictures this early but I can at least let you guys know what they say.


----------



## cckarting

I hope you get some pics momma, i did when i did my first scan at 5 weeks! i'm just waiting for af to show so we can start something new! marathon we bd every other day, but lately it's been everyday haha, i would probably be pg by now if i were O'ing regularly!


----------



## try4kid3

just been to see Dr for booking in. She said its very early, but I can't help getting excited. We have even chosen a name if it's a boy !! LOL

I look forward to seeing ur pics momma !!!


----------



## Momma43009

They didn't give me any last time :( but maybe I will actually ask and see if they do!
Im glad you are getting excited. It is a really exciting time.

cc - I am happy that you are trying something new and hopefully you can O regularly and get that bfp!!!


----------



## cckarting

oooh try, what name did you pic out??? so happy for you ladies!


----------



## try4kid3

We like Freddie for a boy , as my dad's middle name is Fred !! Not sure about girls names tho LOL !! Probably too early to be thinking about it really !!


----------



## Momma43009

No, it isn't too early! You can think about names even if you aren't pg! We were thinking about Fred too for a boy because that was my DH's grandfathers name lol. Not sure yet. We pretty much have a girls name picked out but it's a little weird lol


----------



## cckarting

what is it momma! i wanna know your girls name :) try its never to early to think about names, we talk about it all the time!


----------



## TTCinBC

Im sure its beautiful momma. what is it? 

We've had pur names picked out for a while. Dean John Mitchell for a boy(after his dad and my dad) and grace Emily(emily is after my yougest sister) im wavering a bit on Dean. Ita not my favorite and I dont want people calling my boy Dean jr and DH's dad Dean Sr. I despise that so much. And it isnt what we would have named him.


----------



## marathongirl

HI Ladies! Thanks for answering my question about bd'ing. I think the every second day sounds good. Although I know how it is when you think you've missed the timing and then you get your BFP!!Funny the way that works

Momma- Looking forward to hearing about your us!

Try- Glad that af stayed away. So excited for you. Can't wait to join you guys.

TTC- Hope you are able to work longer. It sounds like your job is quite physical. How did you o 8 days earlier than you thought?Wow


----------



## Momma43009

We were thinking Temperance for a girl. We just heard the name (on a TV show LOL) and liked it. We would call her Tempie or something for short. Not 100% sure though. We are just starting to look through baby names again! I also like the name Emma so it's a toss up still. 

I think it's good to have a few names picked out and then keep testing them out to see which ones you like. Or even wait until the baby is born and look at them and then decide.


----------



## cckarting

I really like the name temperence, i had never heard it until i watched an episode of bones and that was the main characters name and i thought it was so unique and pretty! We did the same thing we had a couple names picked out for both our boys, and named them once we saw them. ttc no one will call him dean jr if you don't, you could always call him dj for short if you like to shorten names. my best friends little girls name is kailynn and thats all anyone ever calls her cuz thats what her mom calls her.


----------



## TTCinBC

The reason im worried about the jr/sr thing is because its already happened in his family. His uncle and cousin are both john and they call them john sr and john jr. Drives me nuts lol
Temperance is a beautiful name Momma!! I love it!

Afm- freaking out a tad bit. Am at work and went to the washroom and i had 2 spots of pink blood when i wiped.....have decided to just keep an eye on it. Just cant help but worry. especially with the stomach pains the last week. Have done a lot at work these days. think ive pushed myself. Hips are KILLING me too. Going to see if maybe the doctor can get me one of those belts for my lower back. Maybe that will help.


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh and marathongirl- my cycles were 39-42 days long. The cycke i got pregnant was only my 4th cycle off the birth control pill, so i figured my body was just starting to jump back to what it was before bcp.


----------



## cckarting

fx ttc! some spotting is normal, as long as it's no bigger than the tip of an eraser on a pencil.


----------



## TTCinBC

Okay, thats good to know! It wasnt much at all. But Ive never had any spotting at all. so kinda freaked me out. Thanks CC


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - im hoping u r ok !! It sounds like u have just been doing too much. Good idea to keep an eye in it.

I love all those names...especially Temperance !! 

CC/Marathon = where are u now in ur cycles ?? fingers X u will be oving soon !!

AFM well I am awake again at 5am and feeling sick again, I seem to be getting morning sickness reall early in the morning !!! great LOL

I am having a bit of a stress with not telling my mum or sister. We are very close and I see them lots. It's hard not to say anything, but my sister lost her baby only a few momnths ago and I feel it would be really insensitive to mention at the moment. I am also worried cos I think i am due around the time that it happened. I think maybe another couple of months and they will be a bit stronger !!


----------



## TTCinBC

I went through something similar Trying. My brother and SIL lost their baby a few months before I got pregnant. I decided to tell my brother and let him make the decision in regards to telling my SIL. I also figured it would be better coming from him. He told her and she took a few days, but she sent me a text a few days later saying congratulations. And when they visited at christmas, i kept the baby talk to a minimum. I let her guide that. We talked about it if she brought it up. I know ita different for you because its your sister. You will know when the time is right to tell her. 

And thanks! I have the next 2 days off, so will be relaxing the whole time. have a doctors appointmwnt already scheduled for thursday, so will bring the spotting up to her as well as the issues with my hips and lower back im having. Lower back is gmagain, but the hips is new...and sooo very painful i might add. Some days i feel like ik falling apart...


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - At least the spotting wasn't bright red. That plus bad cramps isn't good. Im sure what you had was normal. I had the same thing the other day. I had some pink discharge and I freaked out a little lol. And then yesterday I had very very light brown discharge. I heard that all that is normal but what worried me is these cramps I still have. Sometimes they ache pretty bad and that worries me but Im glad I have my u/s tomorrow so they can check everything out. Let us know your doctor says at your appointment!

cc - Haha that is where we got the name from! We like that show alot lol. 

Try - You can tell them whenever you are ready or whenever you feel they are ready. I kind of opened my mouth alot lately and I probably shouldn't have told as many people. But I have told my immediate family, some friends and some people at work. I am just excited I guess :)

Afm - like I said, I just have those cramps sometimes which scare me. Other than that I feel pretty good.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 
momma - hope u r ok and re assured with ur US tomorrow . Im sure it will al be fine !!

Well, my sister came round for coffee and the phone rang...it was the Dr saying had I remembered to take Folic Acid. I couldn't think of a lie when my sister asked who it was so I had to tell her. She was fine but i think she might be upset later and not in front of me. I also told my mum over the phone as I thought my sister might want to talk to her. I do feel better now they know, cos I felt like I was keeping something from them and they know me so well they thought something was up LOL !!

Anyways, hope u are all doing ok,


----------



## cckarting

i'm already on cd 22, so i think it's a no go for me again this month! You guys are way braver than me, I told my immediate family right away when i got preg with the first, i was young and didn't know what to do (he was an accident lol), but with our second i didn't tell anyone until i was 12 weeks! not even my mom, i just couldn't do it until i knew he would stick. ttc the hips could be separating to make more room for baby. my hips and back killed with my second because he was laying more towards my back, hope it eases up on you, and you start to feel better.


----------



## cckarting

cant wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow momma!


----------



## TTCinBC

Glad it seemed to go well trying! I told my family right away. I wasnt going to tell them for a while, but DH told his mom and brother that day, so I felt like it wouldnt be.noce if they knew and my family didnt. 

Sounds like your ovulating every other month CC? 
And thanks for the advice. That thought had crossed my mind too. I know ome of it is related to ky injury because I can feel pain in that area too. Oh well, will wait and see what the doctor says. 

Your spotting does sound normal Momma. But yep, its scary no matter what! Cant wait to hear about your U/S tomorrow


----------



## try4kid3

what cd did you ov on before...maybe ur just a bit later this cycle ??


----------



## marathongirl

Good morning ladies! 

Try- Glad you told your sister I know how hard it is to hold things back form people you care about. With my first I didn't even tell my Mom until I was 12 weeks.She doesn't live near me so it was easier to hide.With my second I waited even loner because I was pregnant when my first was only 5 months old and I knew she would think that was way too close.

Momma- hope those cramps go away.Glad you are having your us tomorrow that should make you feel better.

TTC- You might need to cut back on your work. It's hard to do all that lifting when you are preggo. I am a physiotherapist and have a physical job as well.

AFM- I am cd5 and waiting to o. Still wondering when to bd. You'd think I would have it down by now but I find I always get a bit stressed as o approaches about the whole bd schedule. I know it sounds weird and I shouldn't worry because dh is always game!


----------



## try4kid3

marathon - when do you think u will ov this cycle ? i really hope u catch the eggy !!

momma - GL tomorrow, let us know how u get on

I do feel better now my close family knows. I can relax now. 

Its good to come on here and chat !!


----------



## Momma43009

I agree I do like to come on here and chat because everyone is on the same page with you with ttc and everything. And I like how you all are knowledgeable and I can ask questions. 

I am sure my ultrasound will be fine. I have this crazy feeling that they are going to find out that Im having twins or something lol


----------



## cckarting

No i don't even O every other month, I O about every 3 months :( I O'd in dec, and sep and that's it since i started charting! I have my labs in the morning so hopefully it'll come back with something, then i think i'll call my dr on thursday afternoon to make sure they got my labs, and then call on friday to see where to go from there.


----------



## Momma43009

cc - Does af still come every month?


----------



## TTCinBC

Ive been thinking the same Marathongirl, just not sure how to go about it. im worried because I was already off for 3 months. Ive worked for them for almost 4 years and have held a few different positions. I went back to school 1 1/2 yrs ago and gave up my position. I took another position in september and hurt myself not long after. So just worried about getting all my hours in for my benifits(which is 3 months full time work) and not pissing off my employers. 

But am going to speak with my doctor on thursday. The reality is, if I need to cut back or stop, then its what needs to happen. Just not sure if I will be able to 'cut' back. work may just trll me they are going to replace me. Would be less work for them. Sigh...timing can suck lol


----------



## cckarting

ttc they can't legally fire you if you dr tells you that you need lighter work, just as they cannot fire you because you are pregnant or on maternity leave! leagally they have to give you 12 weeks of maternity leave, but they don't have to pay you for it all they have to keep your job, at least that's how it works in the states. Yes momma i get af every month and usually every 30 days, there a little more irratic these days but still comes every month.


----------



## TTCinBC

Well technically i havent gone through my trial period. Its not really a probation because ive had positions before. Not sure what it is technicall besides a waiting perios for benefits and say i had another position in the agency and i took a new one, if i didnt like it and wanted my old one back i could by the end of the 3 months. Anyways, we actually get 1 year maternity leave here and its paid through the government. Some work places will top your pay up for the first 15 weeksas on gov mat leave we only get 55% our normal pay. My work doesnt top up due to being a non profit agency. 

Anywho, they cant techincly fire me, but they might be able to say im not working out in the position(not sure) and i would be forced to go to casual. Which would suck and not suck at the same time. Lol sorry if its all confusing! 

Well only a matter of time will tell I guess. Reality is, I only need a total of 600 hours to get mat leave and pretty darn sure I have that just from the summer! Lol


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

TTC - how are you feeling ? I hope the pain is better for you !!

cc - it will be interesting what ur labs say. Do u think they will give u something to stimulate ur ovaries ??

momma - let us know how u get on

marathon - hope u ok too !!

AFM - same old with me really, sick and tired !! didn't go to work yesterday cos I was feeling bleeuuggh. Going to try and go in today, i don't like giving in to the sickness !! LOL


----------



## TTCinBC

Having trouble sleeping actually. Hips are bothering me abd apparently ive been making this odd moaning noise when I sleep and it wakes DH up. He's been getting annoyed but I have nooo clue how to stp it as i have no clue im doing it and its not snoring lol poor him


----------



## Momma43009

Well I got my u/s. They gave me a picture. It's going to take me a minute to put it up lol.
Anyway, we think we saw a little heartbeat but I am really not that far along. Now I have to wait to see what my doctor says.


----------



## Momma43009

Here it is:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120208_103106.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cckarting

oh momma it's so cute already! I'm interested to see what my labs say, they'll be in tomorrow so i can check, and then just wait for the dr to talk to me, which could take forever! wow ttc i wish we had a year of maternity leave, that would be amazing!


----------



## Momma43009

A year of maternity leave??! wow. We have 6 weeks unpaid unless you have vacation time or a plan that pays you while on leave.


----------



## try4kid3

ahh congratulations Momma , it's soo lovely to see the scan. I wish they scanned here earlier than 12 weeks !!!

I felt really good today which is worrying me...hopefully i will feel sick again later !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ive been sick off and on since the start Trying. Well most of my symptoms seem to come and go. 

Thats so awesome momma!! Very excited for you! 

Yea, by the sounds of it we are very lucky to get a year long mat leave. I couldnt imagin having anything less. 12 weeks is just far far too short i think. Daycares here dont even tend to take babies until they are about 1 year old. Im guessing it is different there daycare wise?


----------



## Momma43009

Yes, usually a daycare will take them here at 6 weeks. Some don't I think though.


----------



## Momma43009

Im kind of afraid. My gestational sac is oblong or oval shape and it is supposed to be round. I have heard that most with this shape end up with m/c :( and the u/s tech said that the doctor will probably want me to have another u/s next week to make sure the baby is growing. So now Im kind of freaking out.


----------



## Momma43009

Im probably just freaking myself out though. I just have to wait until the doctor calls me. Can't help but worry though lol.


----------



## TTCinBC

Its what we moms do best, worry. Ive never heard that about a sac before. Where did you hear this?


----------



## Momma43009

I just heard it from someone I know and then of course I looked it up! Don't do that lol and I don't remember my DD's looking like that.


----------



## TTCinBC

Definitely DON'T look it up. There is was too much crap out there on the internet. I wouldnt worry, and it is normal to have to go back to check growth when your that early. Ive read of tons of women on here having to. Juat have to keep a positive outlook going.


----------



## Momma43009

I know. And the doctor hasn't even talked to me yet to see if they are going to do another u/s anyway. I know that once I talk to him, I will feel better. Im probably going to call him in a half an hour to follow up.


----------



## cckarting

momma i wouldn't worry about it, i looked at my first scan from my second, and it was oblong like yours, it could just be the position the baby was in, pretty much anything.


----------



## Momma43009

I know. My sister said that obong or oval or round are all normal. She even said that oval usually means BOY lol there are too many wives tales about that kind of thing.


----------



## try4kid3

Don't worry Momma, i have never heard that before and NEVER look on the Internet ...it will only add to ur worry. 

I am sure everything will be just fine !!


----------



## Momma43009

Talked to the doctor and they said everything looked normal. They didn't get to record the heartbeat because it's too early to see so I am having another u/s next week and my first ob appt is Feb 29th. Oh and they said that I measure at 6w1d so I have to change my ticker :)


----------



## cckarting

can't wait for your next scan momma! glad you got some good news :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Soooo glad it was good news Momma! I bet you feel a ton better!


----------



## try4kid3

ah i bet you feel better and you are a bit more further on which is always great to hear !!


----------



## Momma43009

Yes I feel alot better :) they didnt seem concerned about anything so thats good. Cant wait to see what the heartbeat is.


----------



## marathongirl

Momma- That's great news and so cool to see the picture.

TRy- I wouldn't worry about your symptoms coming and going I think that's normal.

TTC- I hope it all works out with your job. Obviously you will do what's best for your little bean(I guess it's getting to be a pretty big bean)

AFM- cd6 today and feeling pretty good. Will be in my fertile period around VAlentine's DAy so you know what that means/ Lucky Dh! WEnt to TCM doctor today and she gave me some warming herbs to warm my uterus so we will see. I won't give up!!


----------



## cckarting

GL marathon FX for you!


----------



## try4kid3

Gl marathon...i hope it works for you this time !!


----------



## Momma43009

GL Marathon!!

How are you doing ladies??

I don't know but I just have this feeling that everything will be good. You know that feeling where you are just....happy lol. Hopefully this positive feeling will stick with me the whole time! :)


----------



## try4kid3

great momma, i feel a bit like that too !!


----------



## marathongirl

try4kid3 said:


> great momma, i feel a bit like that too !!

I think that's great Try and Momma! When I had my mc at 12 weeks I felt like something was wrong the whole time so I think that's a great sign


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi ladies,

Went to the doctors today. finally heard heart beat with doppler. She found it pretty close to my belly button and she spent the first few minutes looking near my c-section scar/pubic bone and nothing. Think she was a bit surprised it was so high up. So thats probably why she couldnt find it last time. Looking too low. It was so nice to hear! Was 147. Branden was just amazed with it. Wanting to biy a doppler if I can find a good price now. Am going to look tonight.

Ende up staying home today from work as I was in so much pain last night I hardly slept. Doctor has wrotten me a note asking for lighter duties at work. Here's to hoping they listen and find something for me, otherwise my only option is medical leave. 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## cckarting

so glad you got to hear the hear beat, it's such an amazing sound! I am going to buy one when i get preg.


----------



## TTCinBC

Well I just bid on one on Ebay for $25 plus $10 shipping. It's the Angelsounds 'jumper' doppler. Brand new. Will know in a few hours if I have it or not. I figured for under $40 why not. I've read quite a few ladies on here in the UK use that one and seem to have no problem with it!


----------



## marathongirl

TTCinBC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Went to the doctors today. finally heard heart beat with doppler. She found it pretty close to my belly button and she spent the first few minutes looking near my c-section scar/pubic bone and nothing. Think she was a bit surprised it was so high up. So thats probably why she couldnt find it last time. Looking too low. It was so nice to hear! Was 147. Branden was just amazed with it. Wanting to biy a doppler if I can find a good price now. Am going to look tonight.
> 
> Ende up staying home today from work as I was in so much pain last night I hardly slept. Doctor has wrotten me a note asking for lighter duties at work. Here's to hoping they listen and find something for me, otherwise my only option is medical leave.
> 
> Hows everyone else doing?

Wow that's great TTC! There is nothing better than hearing your babie's heart beat:hugs:


----------



## cckarting

i got one like that when i was preg with my oldest, or something like it. i got it from walmart it didn't work as well as i hoped. i hope you have better luck with it than i did!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

TTc - what a lovely thing to hear the heart beat !! I remember my DH loved hearing the loud beats !!

AFM - well, it's 3 am and I am awake feeling sick with sore BBS, iy really seems to come over me at night. I have also been having terrible nightmares and a really dry mouth. Guess its all just part of the fun !!

The kids have a week off school next week so we are planning to do some fun things. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow...wish it was 12 weeks !! LOL

cc/marathon - any news on oving yet ?? hope ur both doing well anyway

momma - hope u ok too


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - that is great! Gotta love hearing the hearbeat :) Hope your work can give you some light duty.

Try - Im glad you are still doing well. The joys of pregnancy lol 

cc & Marathon - How are things going with o'ing?

AFM - I scheduled my other u/s for next wednesday. they hope to get a look at the heartbeat I guess. Can't wait to see the little bean again. Yesterday we went out to dinner and I had the light cramps and some brown discharge again. It was gone by this morning though so I guess it was just the normal stuff lol.


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! so my progesterone came back low, so no O as of yet, but i'm starting to wonder if i didn't O like yesterday?? I got ch's today, but saying I o'd on cd 11, which i know is not true. but my cm was really watery, and my cp was soft and open wed and thurs, not sure about today yet. who knows, guess i'll just keep waiting! oh and i had to use a new thermometer, my old one crapped out on me, luckily i had one on hand, same one as my old one, so i'd guess my temps would be the same???


----------



## boxxey

Hi there.....im ttc.....cd8 and using opk.....


----------



## TTCinBC

Huh, it is looking like you O'd yesterday CC. Maybe call up your doctor and ask to get your levels done again in a few days?

Welcome Boxxy! How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## boxxey

I had my Merina removed Dec 12 2011......had a cycle in Jan.......my cycle stared with brown discharge on Feb 2&3....heavy period 4,5&6......then gone and i usually last 7 days.....so im sure my bodies reacting to no iud.......i started opk on cd5


----------



## try4kid3

cc - i think u might have ov on weds or Thurs, it looks like you had a temp spike after that !! Fingers crossed u did !!

Welcome boxxy !!


----------



## Momma43009

Welcome boxxey!

cc - Im not too good with the whole temp thing lol but I would agree with TTC and Try! If you did O your temps would stay up right?


----------



## cckarting

yea if i did O my temps would stay up from here on out, i'm trying to stay posititve, and my gyn is out of the office until monday so i'll have to wait and talk to him then!


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> yea if i did O my temps would stay up from here on out, i'm trying to stay posititve, and my gyn is out of the office until monday so i'll have to wait and talk to him then!

I hope you o'd cc!! Fx'd for you.

Welcome Boxxy:flower:

Hope everyone is doing well.:hugs:

AFM- cd8 today will start opk on cd11 as I know I won't be positive before then. Dh is a bit sick so hopefully he will be fine to bd starting on Sunday:shrug:


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry, am. bit dense at the moment. I meant wendesday as well CC! Lol definitely looking good. FX it goes up again tomorrow!

Ohh im sure it wont be hard to persaude your DH Marathon! Lol


----------



## cckarting

oh i just dunno! i'm hoping i did O, guess we have to be patient haha something i'm not great at! gl marathon, fx this is your month.


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

well i am awake again at 4am feeling sick and with a headache, but i am officially 5 weeks today !!!

hope everyone is ok 

marathon - getting closer to ovday !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Happy 5 weeks.Trying! Time will tick by. Sorry your feeling sick. Its not fun, im still sick lol got sick at work today. felt fine after though! Haha


----------



## boxxey

Im using first response digital opk for 20 days......im cd 9 with neg opk again........but really crampy


----------



## TTCinBC

It could take a few months for your cycle to become normal again Boxxy. Mirena is a hormonal iud so it can be as bad as coming off the pill. So your body might do wierd and funky things for a bit. Have you thought about buying opks bulk online? Its MUCH cheaper then the digitl ones. Bit more getting used to though.

Hope everyone else is doing well! Ive officially got spd. Almost couldnt make it up the stairs yesterday after work. Had this outrageous pain in my pelvic bone. And thats my pelvic joint dislocating. Ive decided to to try and use the pregnancy support belt at work and see if it allows me to work longer. Otherwise, ive been told I can go on partial medical leave and pick and choose when and where i work. So that helps knowing I have that option.


----------



## try4kid3

oh i am sorry to hear you are in pain TTC what does SPD mean ? I hope the belt helps you ease the pain !!

I am a bit worried tonight as I fel like i have a dull pain in the middle of my tummy, it's probably nothing and I do feel a bit gassy but I am such a worrier !!

Hope everyone else is ok XX


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies.

Try- hope you feel better tomorrow!

TTC- I think the belt should help you tons but you sound like you are in so much pain. Maybe you should just take it easy? 

AFM- cd9 so hoping to o in the next 5-6 days! Hopefully I will be joining you ladies soon!


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - I am sorry you were in such pain :( im glad they are kind of working with you though.

Try - I get worried about every little thing too. The pain is in your belly and not where you would get cramps right? It is probably just gas :)

Afm - had a good day today. No cramps or brown discharge which is good. Watched a sad movie though and of course cried my eyes out! Stupid hormones lol


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear everyone is doing well! gl to you ladies O'ing and fx for bfp! so dh said that my cervix was soft, open, and watery today, but i had the tiniest bit of spotting once when i wiped, so who knows what the means!


----------



## TTCinBC

Im hope the belt does help. I just want to at least get through the next 2 1/2 months and I will be happy to go on medical leave. My position will be safe and I will have 600 full time hours to base my medical and mat leave on, which is the most I could get. 

trying, I got weird pains like that in the beginning too. Even get them ofd and on when there seems to be a growth spurt. Kinda goes from my belly button down through to my groin. Is that anything like that your getting? 


Here's a link to what SPD is. It explains it better then me! Lol 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphysis_pubis_dysfunction

I am in a fair amount of pain, but am counting on that belt to sort of tighten things up so I can get by for a while longer. And tylenol! Lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

ttc - your condition sounds very painful, i hope you find some relief from the pain !

momma - glad ur cramps and disharge have stopped, its so hard not to worry in these first 12 weeks !!

cc - sounds like u may have ov ?? fingers crossed u did !!

marathon and Boxxey = how are u getting on ?

AFM - Think i have a bit if IBS and the pain is just gas ( sorry TMI!!) Feel sick and BBs still sore this morning so trying not to worry !!


----------



## boxxey

Every other day with the exception of fri and sat i was on nights


----------



## boxxey

Actually everyday except fri sat lol........today is cd 10 had negative opk today......


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh thats no fun Trying have you had IBS in the past? Gas can be so painful when your pregnant. Not sure if it will help, but maybe some tums or something? 

It does sound like your going to o CC, well I hope you do!

I hated working nights Boxxy. Hope everything is going well

Glad the discharge stopped Momma!


----------



## cckarting

i really don't think I O'd my temps don't look that great for O :S


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies- lots going on here as usual.
TTC- I know about your Spd a friend of mine tried running too long through her pregnancy and go it as well. Take care of yourself!

Try- I know how hard it is not to worry. It sounds like all is well.

Momma- glad that you are feeling better as well

Cc- hope you o'd but you should be able to tell by temps. If they are not up maybe your body geared up but didn't actually go through with it. I have heard this can happen?

Boxxey- you and me cd10, I haven't started opk yet. It is never pos before day 12 so I will wait until at least tomorrow. Have been bd'ing every second day


----------



## boxxey

marathongirl said:


> Hi ladies- lots going on here as usual.
> TTC- I know about your Spd a friend of mine tried running too long through her pregnancy and go it as well. Take care of yourself!
> 
> Try- I know how hard it is not to worry. It sounds like all is well.
> 
> Momma- glad that you are feeling better as well
> 
> Cc- hope you o'd but you should be able to tell by temps. If they are not up maybe your body geared up but didn't actually go through with it. I have heard this can happen?
> 
> Boxxey- you and me cd10, I haven't started opk yet. It is never pos before day 12 so I will wait until at least tomorrow. Have been bd'ing every second day

Everyday since cd 5 except fri and sat......im using first response digital opk it says to start cd 5


----------



## cckarting

ya i've heard of it happening too. guess we'll see what my next couple days temps brings! gl ladies


----------



## try4kid3

Hi all

boxxey and CC - I used to test at cd 14 because i didn'y ov until cd 16, somtimes it would be negative on cd 16 in the pm and then by the evening it would turn positive. I hope u get ur smileys soon !!

TTC - how is ur pain ? hope tings are feeling better for you !!

momma - how r u getting on ?

marathon = hope u get ur smiley soon too !!



AFM - seeing doctor today so they can take some bloods. I think my iron is very low so Dr wants to check it . If it is low i will have another iron transfusion ( i have had 2 last year) but i am worrying about the effect this may have on bubba !!! i think its safe tho ?? sickness back and sore bbs also feeling tired !!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all !!


----------



## cckarting

i'm not even using opk's anymore, so i don't know if it was positive or not. had a little more spotting last night, but none since then. super confused but just waiting for af to show so we can start a new month. GL on your tests today trying!


----------



## Momma43009

Try - That is no fun to have iron problems. My sister had such bad iron problems when she was pg that she had to have an IV 24/7 and go in every 2-3 days to get the iron transfusion. She wasn't pretty anemic to begin with but the baby just put her over the edge lol. She is perfectly fine but she said it really sucked lol. Im sure it won't have any affect on the baby but ask your doctor anyway.

GL with the O'ing marationgirl, CC and boxxey!

How are you feeling TTC?

afm - Ugh is all I can say. I have the light cramps and brown discharge again :( I know it's probably completely normal but it still freaks me out everytime. Im glad I have another u/s on Wednesday to see if they can see the heartbeat.


----------



## Momma43009

oh and I am so tired today I can't even stand it. I just need to sleep!!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey all, short update as im tired and hoping to get a short nap before work. Have been working without the belt as i havent had a chance to get one. Will go tomorrow morning. Also have an u/s for that lump above my breast tomorrow. Am still in a lot of pain, having trouble with stairs off and on. And feeling like Im getting an ear infection today. 

Momma- have you talked to your doctor about the discharge?

Sorry your going through a rough time Trying, defeinitely dont be afraid to ask your doctor! Hope it all turns out well.


----------



## Momma43009

I am sorry you are going through all of that TTC. I hope everything turns out well for you.

Actually I just called my doctor. He said that is very common and as long as it isn't bright red and like a full period and the cramps aren't severe than I should be fine. They told me I can take tylenol for the cramps too. If anything changes before the u/s then I should call him. I know it's normal but it feels nice to hear it from your doctor too lol.


----------



## cckarting

so sorry your in so much pain ttc, it sounds terrible to be in so much pain during such a beautiful time. hope you get your belt and it helps a lot! momma still having symptoms is a good sign, take it easy and can't wait to hear how fast the babies hb is at the u/s! FX you ladies start feeling better. the nurse called (dr is still out of the office) and said that they'll probably want to start clomid, which is good news, except i've heard it can be difficult getting insurance if you change.....so i dunno what to do now :S


----------



## try4kid3

hi

Just a quick one cos I am soo tired and sick !!

ttc - hope u ok and the pain gets better for you

momma - sounds like ur discharge is ok at least u have advice from Dr so you know not to worry !!

cc - hopefully clomid will help with the oving !!


----------



## cckarting

thanks, i haven't totally decided to take it or not.........


----------



## Momma43009

cc - why don't you think you will take it?

Try - I hope you feel better. I know all about being tired. I almost fell asleep at work lol

The doctor also said that I need to push fluids too which I know I am not drinking enough. I guess more fluid is supposed to help with the cramps so I guess I better start drinking more.


----------



## cckarting

i dunno momma, i've heard that once you take it most insurance companies won't take you anymore! i need to talk to the dr and see if we can just not go through the insurance for it or the ultrasound, or if we can use a different diagnosis code where insurance would cover it, and not deny me coverage if i chance insurances. i was thinking about trying some fertilaid for woman for a couple months, and see if that will help me get preg first. i just dunno what to do, and what the right option for me is????


----------



## TTCinBC

Ive never heard that insurance wont take you if youve taken clomid. Maybe go into the clomid threads and ask some ladies there. Im sure there are women from the states there and they would have a better idea of how it works. Soy isoflavens are supposed to be natures clomid and.can be ordered onpine. That could always be an alternative. there's threads for that as well. 

Yea, it sucks having to deal with this. Thankfully moat people have been pretty understanding at work and are letting me put my feet up when i need to.

Definitely more fluids momma, ive heard some women also spot if they havent bee. getting enough.


----------



## Momma43009

cc - did you talk to your insurance company or anything yet? Maybe they will let you know what their policy is. I dont think they can drop you or not take you for taking it.

I have been drinking more water today and I have barely any cramps and no discharge lol. Just had to drink more water :)


----------



## marathongirl

HI Ladies!
I love catching up with you everyday!

Momma- sounds like everything is ok.Hard not to worry I undestand.

TTC- thank goodness you work with understanding people.I don't remember feeling that tired when I was pregnant with DD. I worked until I was 8 months as a server in

a restaurant. I know I couldn't do that now if I was preggo!
TRy-hope you feeling better soon. I always try to think it's a good thing that you are having so many symptoms. It means your hormones levels are high!!

CC- hope it all works out for you.

AFM-cd11 today and waiting to o. Trying not to get too uptight about when we will bd. I was going to try every second day which means cd10,12,14,16 but I'm sure I will break down and bd tonight. I can't help but think I will miss the eggy otherwise....


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies, the dr is suppose to call me again later this week and then we can talk about my issues then! thought about soy too, but i'm afraid that it's going to cause cysts.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

cc - good idea to talk to ur dr, they may even know about the insurance side of things !! Let us know how u get on

Marathon - what cd do u think u will ov on ? Every other day worked for us so I have my fingers X for you !! 

Momma - i think i need to drink more fluids as well, i feel so thirsty all the time...so glad that drinking more has helped you with the cramping and discharge

TTC - its good to have a support a work and that u r able to rest when u can !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh Marathon girl, it's not actually because I'm tired, it's because of the pain I'm in that most of my co-workers are pretty understanding. I've been doing my share of the work, but when I get some time to sit and put my feet up I am, and they don't seem to mind since I'm not slacking to do it. Going to go see it I can find some place in town tomorrow that will fit me for that belt. 

I've been drinking tons of water since day one. I literally craved it when I was pregnant with DD. It doesn't seem to be AS much of a craving this time around, but some days it sure is. But I've always been a big water drinker, so doesn't surprise me. Just keep drinking that water Momma and you'll be good!

How are you doing Trying?

I haven't heard that about Soy CC. But then again, I don't know much about it. I had tossed the idea around about trying it since my cycles were so long, but didn't need to in the end. I have heard that you can only take it for 2 cycles in a row and that O can be painful too. And it works for some and not for others. I would definitely see what your doctor says though! 

Glad your close to O time Marathon girl!


----------



## boxxey

Im cd 12 today.......im so crampy like AF crampy but i havent even o'ed yet is it possible to be this crampy before o


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh yea, you can definitely get crampy at O time. I would try an OPK if I were you. it's different for every women of course, some cramp the day of O, some the day before or 2 days before. So I would just test to be sure! Good luck!


----------



## Momma43009

boxxey - I get pretty crampy right before and during O so I would def take an OPK to see if you are.

TTC - Im glad you have good coworkers. I have never heard of that belt before. Im glad that it will help you.

Afm - I wasn't much of a drinker to begin with. So I am going to try and drink alot more water and things. It didn't seem to be an issue with my DD but I guess it's different every time :)


----------



## boxxey

Momma43009 said:


> boxxey - I get pretty crampy right before and during O so I would def take an OPK to see if you are.
> 
> TTC - Im glad you have good coworkers. I have never heard of that belt before. Im glad that it will help you.
> 
> Afm - I wasn't much of a drinker to begin with. So I am going to try and drink alot more water and things. It didn't seem to be an issue with my DD but I guess it's different every time :)

Neg opk again


----------



## cckarting

do you temp boxy? we all like to look at charts :)


----------



## Momma43009

Boxxey - Hmm...Im not too good at the whole figuring out when people O. These ladies really helped me so I would try and take their advice. And they really do like to look at charts lol


----------



## boxxey

I dont do charts i have been reading about but my work schedule may screw it up.......i work all night sleep most of the day i have a bad pattern of sleep..........the only chart i have is mymonthly cycles i have 4 months of cycles 2 with iud 2 without


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, you can still temp. Or at least try to. All you need to have is a solid 3 hours of sleep to get an accurate temp. Thermometer's arent too expensive either at srugstores or online and can REALY help determine when O us and if you O for sure. Opks can give off false positives. Your body can gear up for O with an LH surge and opks would be positive, but o doesnt happen. Where as with temping it shows you your thermal shift after O happens.

I miss having more charts to stalk Momma! Lol

Hope everyone is doing well. Dh got me chocolates and is taking me for dinner this evening and we made breakfast together today. We both have the day off. so its been a nice morning. Now just sat on tge couch with him lounging. Im sleepy.


----------



## boxxey

TTCinBC said:


> Well, you can still temp. Or at least try to. All you need to have is a solid 3 hours of sleep to get an accurate temp. Thermometer's arent too expensive either at srugstores or online and can REALY help determine when O us and if you O for sure. Opks can give off false positives. Your body can gear up for O with an LH surge and opks would be positive, but o doesnt happen. Where as with temping it shows you your thermal shift after O happens.
> 
> I miss having more charts to stalk Momma! Lol
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Dh got me chocolates and is taking me for dinner this evening and we made breakfast together today. We both have the day off. so its been a nice morning. Now just sat on tge couch with him lounging. Im sleepy.

If i dont get a bfp this cycle i will def chart temps next one:thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

ttc that sounds like a wonderful valentines day! i'm making hubby a special supper tonight, and he got me greys anatomy season 6, and made me a card, it was sweet. i hope you get your bfp this month boxxy but if not, i'll be excited to stalk your chart!


----------



## TTCinBC

Sounds like a good plan boxxy!

Aww sounds like you have a sweet dh CC. What are you making for supper? I have no energy and dont cook often these days, so my dh made a good choice taking me out lol


----------



## cckarting

haha ttc! I am making him garlic biscuits, filet mignon with crab meat and asparagus, covered in hollandise sause, salad, and apples, wine, and trying to decide what to make for dessert! He is the sweetest, and i just got flowers delivered too :) my boys are excited to make something special for daddy. I love to cook so it'll be fun!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

It sounds like you all having lovely Valentines !! My DH got me the DVD of One Day and I have just watched it whilst ironing !!!

We took the kids to see The Muppet Movie (?) I fell asleep for the first hour LOL !!! the seats were so comfy I just nodded off !!

Boxxey - i didn't chart with my other 2 kids but doing it this time really helped to see what was going on in my cycle. I also used OPK which I found useful. Fingers X u will get ur BFP !!


----------



## Momma43009

Sounds like very fun evenings! My DH took my out last Thursday and he bought my the Breaking Dawn movie and we watched it together so tonight, I am just going to make dinner and brownies and relax haha. He probably has something special up his sleeve for me though like flowers or something lol. 

Boxxey - Let us know how it goes this cycle!


----------



## TTCinBC

I love flowers, but unfortumately my DH isnt a flower kinda guy. Got them when we.first startes dating and then 2 years ago on my birthday because i was crying because i was sobdepressed abt getting older! Lol was so sweet. But it doesnt really bother me much not getting them. I prefere the ones around i. the summer abyways. Wild flowers, sun flowers that sort of thing. 

I just got the newest twilight movie the other day. Havent sat to watch it yet, but seen it in the theaters 

Glad to hear everyone has had a splended day!


----------



## cckarting

he bought me breaking dawn lastweek and we watched it lastnight together, it was nice. oh i'm so stuffed from supper i can hardly move! on a good note everything turned out really really good, supper was delicious! glad to hear everyone is having a good valentines day :)


----------



## Momma43009

Had a great scan! The tech said I was right where I should be size wise and everything looked great. We also saw and recorded the heartbeat. I am going to call the doctor this afternoon because she didn't say what the beats per minute were. Here are the pictures I got.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120215_110521.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20120215_110531.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cckarting

Momma, go glad you got great news! it already looks so cute!


----------



## TTCinBC

That's awesome news Momma!! So glad everything seems to be on track for you!


----------



## try4kid3

Great scan pics Momma - i bet u feel over the moon !!!!


----------



## Momma43009

I was really glad that everything looks good :) I probably should call my doctor soon and see what they say.


----------



## boxxey

Hey.........still neg opk cd 13 today i feel like i may start o'ing anytime as im so crampy.......i was wondering if anyone ever checked cervical changes? If so what did u do


----------



## try4kid3

Boxxey - as i was approaching ov i used to get cramps and sharp little pains in my sides. Then, after about cd 12 my CM would increase amd become creamy then watery. About a day or 2 days before i ov ( CD16) i would get EWCM, usually when i got this i would get a smiley on OPK. The EWCM and watery CM would last about 3 -4 days and gradually decrease. My BBS would also hurt leading up to and during ov.

Hope this helps !!


----------



## boxxey

try4kid3 said:


> Boxxey - as i was approaching ov i used to get cramps and sharp little pains in my sides. Then, after about cd 12 my CM would increase amd become creamy then watery. About a day or 2 days before i ov ( CD16) i would get EWCM, usually when i got this i would get a smiley on OPK. The EWCM and watery CM would last about 3 -4 days and gradually decrease. My BBS would also hurt leading up to and during ov.
> 
> Hope this helps !!

I just feel so lost in all this ttc as i have 4 kids and nevet had to really "try" it just happened so easily.........i give all u ladies so much credit for what u r doing cause this is cycle 2 of trying and i feel like im gunna crack lol........i have been trying to bd everyday so i dont miss......since cd 5 we have done it everyday but 2..........i was reading about physical changes in your cervix but am unsure how the heck my short arms r gunna feel anything lol.......sry for ranting


----------



## cckarting

i had a hard time feeling my cervix at first too, so i was having my dh do it for me and telling me how it feels, so that really helped me. i can usually feel it myself now, but only towards the evening as mine seems to move a lot! nurse called today and dr ok'ed the clomid for me, i'm guessing 50 mg 3-7, and then said they would do an overy check on cd 24ish still not sure what i'm going to do.....if i wanna try fertiaid or just go on with the clomid.


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies,

How are we all doing?
Boxxey - i know how u feel cos I didn't have to try for my other 2 kids and this time is took me a while. It got very frustrating but so great to be able to come on here and chat !! It will happen for you !!

Hope everyone else is doing ok !!


----------



## Momma43009

I am doing okay. I am having some family issues but I am trying not to let it stress me out. My DH doesn't even want me dealing with them so I am not "working myself up". 

Other than that I am good. Just trying to stay positive.

How is everyone else getting along?


----------



## cckarting

sounds like your dh has some very good advice momma! hope everyones having a good day!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies- it sounds like everyone had a great Valentines Day!! 
Momma- so glad your scan looked good. You must be getting excited!
Try- that's so funny you fell asleep in the movie. I can imagine how tired you must feel.

TTC- how is work going?
AFM- has a pos opk yesterday morning. I think I o'd later in the afternoon or evening because I had terrible cramps all afternoon and my temp went up this am. I think maybe I would have had a pos opk Tues night if I had checked but I only ever check once a day in the morning so.....it was "almost positive" on Tues morning. We will see tomorrow if my temps stay up! Hoping for my Valentine's baby!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies

Momma, I can totally relate. Not long after I got pregnant there were some issues with my dad and brother and they kept talking to me about it all and theb my mom was being stressful, so I had to tell them all I cant deal with it all right now and i stoppes talking to them all for a little while. Ever since then they tend not to bring stress to me. They really try to be nice now

Yay for poaitive opks Marathongirl! Defibitely looking like you O'd. 

Glad your doing well Trying! 

Boxxy, I had luck on my 4th cycles but I had 39-41 day cycles so I began to get VERY frustrated. Thats the month I kinda put it all in the back of my mind and focused on other stuff. You will get there! 

Afm- first day at work with my belt. Have found it does help, but i need the back support insert and theu have to order it in for me. But the belt doesnt make all the pain go away. just makes it more managable and less painful when Im home. 
Had my ultrasound on the lump in my breast the other day. Just waitinf to hear from the doctors ofdice. but dont know if i will until monday as the doctor who ordered it( prenatal doc) isnt in tomorrow, but my regular doctor is. So we will see


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - hope everything is ok !!


----------



## Momma43009

Marathongirl - YAY for pos OPK! I have my fingers X'ed for you that your temps stay up and you get your bfp!

TTC - The whole mess was involving my Dad but he is getting help now so it is def a step in the right direction and the stress has gone down. Im glad the belt at least helps a little. Let us know what your doctor says.

Afm - I think I am actually getting morning sickness :( it's not bad I just get really bad acid reflux and my stomach feels bad lately. I never had this with with DD so it is new to me.


----------



## cckarting

congrats marathon, it sure looks to me like you O'd on wednesday! Well i have some maybe good news, according to my chart I O'd on tuesday! not sure it its right or not, i have been working out the last couple nights so i'm not sure if that's affecting my temps or not, guess we'll see in about 10 days!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

TTC - hope the belt works, did u get ur results ?

marathon, cc and boxxey hope u all catch ur eggys very soon

AFM - I am super super tired today and felt sick all day...think symptoms are getting worse. ive also been a grumpy cow all day !! I keep having to say sorry for snapping !!

Hope everyone is doing good !!


----------



## cckarting

sorry to hear your crabby today try, it's ok so am I! i think it's the day or something, cuz everyone at work seems to be crabby today too.


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> sorry to hear your crabby today try, it's ok so am I! i think it's the day or something, cuz everyone at work seems to be crabby today too.

Yay! I'm glad you o'd!! I always feel so relieved after ovulation for a few days! Let's hope we both get our BFP's this month!

Boxxey- did you get your pos opk soon!

Thanks for all of the encouragement Try TTC and Momma!!
My temp was up even more this am!


----------



## cckarting

thanks marathon! i'm hoping it was actually O and not some crazy temps. fx for your bfp this month


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol Trying! Ive been like that for ohhh...2 months now? Haha my poor DH he doesnt know whats hit him! Its slowly starting to settle down now though. Second tri seems to be a bit easier on me in a lot of ways. I cant wait for marathon and CC and Boxxy to get bfps too! 

No results yet. doctor is only in 2 1/2 days a week. Will call monday to make an appointment.


----------



## marathongirl

TTCinBC said:


> Lol Trying! Ive been like that for ohhh...2 months now? Haha my poor DH he doesnt know whats hit him! Its slowly starting to settle down now though. Second tri seems to be a bit easier on me in a lot of ways. I cant wait for marathon and CC and Boxxy to get bfps too!
> 
> No results yet. doctor is only in 2 1/2 days a week. Will call monday to make an appointment.

I hope all is well TTC. Please let us know. Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## boxxey

marathongirl said:


> cckarting said:
> 
> 
> sorry to hear your crabby today try, it's ok so am I! i think it's the day or something, cuz everyone at work seems to be crabby today too.
> 
> Yay! I'm glad you o'd!! I always feel so relieved after ovulation for a few days! Let's hope we both get our BFP's this month!
> 
> Boxxey- did you get your pos opk soon!
> 
> Thanks for all of the encouragement Try TTC and Momma!!
> My temp was up even more this am!Click to expand...

No it was neg


----------



## cckarting

holy cow ttc, only 5 more weeks and we get to find out what your having! i can hardly wait :)


----------



## marathongirl

HI Ladies-it's been a few days. How is everyone doing? I am currently 5 dpo today and had a bit if a temp dip?Am going to doctor tomorrow to get a blood test for progesterone just to know if it is sufficient or not. That way if my levels are low and this cycle doesn't work out I can start supplementation next cycle. Do you ladies know much about progesterone supplementation?


----------



## marathongirl

Boxxey-Did you o yet?


----------



## cckarting

marathon isn't tomorrow to early for progesterone check? it's suppose to be done 7 days after ovulation so not til wed??? the temp did is totally normal, most ladies have it as it's a drop in i believe estrogen. I'm not sure what they'd do for a progesterone suppliment for you. i know you can use a cream, or you can take pills, or vag suppositories.


----------



## boxxey

marathongirl said:


> Boxxey-Did you o yet?

Yes on cd 17............i was so happy


----------



## TTCinBC

Glad to see everyone had O'd! Hows everyone feeling? 

Afm, just taking it day by day. If i can manage it I only have 11-12 weeks of work left and then off on medical/mat leave.


----------



## boxxey

Im at work.......working nights and im so sick full of the cold.......i oed at some point in the last 12 hrs sore backs cramps......im so hot right now like fever hot and sweating.......waiting for 7 am lol


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear you O'd boxxy, fx for a bfp! glad to hear you don't have to much time left ttc! hopefully it goes by quickly!


----------



## Momma43009

Boxxey - YAY for O'ing!

marathongirl - My doctor was going to have me start Progesterone to help me start my periods when they were only coming every other month. Let us know what the results are.

TTC - Not too long before you get to be off of work! Hang in there!

Afm - I am super sick with an upper respitory infection/sinus infection. It is not fun at all :( I had a fever over the weekend and had to take tylenol to keep it down. My DD has a pretty bad cough too. Everyone around here is sick.


----------



## boxxey

Im full of the cold as well......get well soon


----------



## TTCinBC

Wow, 8 weeks already momma! Sorry your so sick. I hope you get better soon. Its horribke not being able to take anything.


----------



## Momma43009

boxxey - I hope you feel better soon too. It really stinks to be sick :(

TTC - I know :( this type of sickness always turns into bronchitis for me too


----------



## Momma43009

oh and I know 8 weeks :) Can't believe it actually. Can't wait to be 12 so I can see that baby again.


----------



## TTCinBC

I have 4 1/2 weeks until i can get my 20 week scan and find out the gender so excited. 
I have a very squirmy baby in there. He/she moves quite a bit and has made it apparent that it doesnt like my support belt as it pushes against it lol

Wonder how Trying is feeling!?


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> marathon isn't tomorrow to early for progesterone check? it's suppose to be done 7 days after ovulation so not til wed??? the temp did is totally normal, most ladies have it as it's a drop in i believe estrogen. I'm not sure what they'd do for a progesterone suppliment for you. i know you can use a cream, or you can take pills, or vag suppositories.

Sorry CC I meant I am going to the doctor today and get the req for a blood test and do it tomorrow which will be 7 dpo.:wacko: I just want to know for future if this cycle doesn't work out as I've had 3 chemicals already:shrug:


----------



## cckarting

ok i get it now, sorry i was confused! hope you have high numbers! has your dr mentioned anything about taking baby asprin to try to help implantation? im just waiting for af to get here to start another cycle, this one seems to be taking forever, still not even sure if i've O'd or if my temps are high because of working out......if i did O af should be here on monday. thinking i'm going to test sat morning, were going out for ladies night sat night to a wine festival so it should be a blast!


----------



## marathongirl

Good morning LAdies! 
I hope you get better soon Boxxey and Momma. It sucks to be sick. I can't believe you are 8 weeks already Momma! So glad the time is flying by for you.

Boxxey- so glad you o'd what a relief!! I can't believe how relieved I feel after I o

TTC- Hang in there. I give you a lot of credit. I know how painful your spd can be. I can't wait to hear what you're having. I am so going to find out when I get my BFP as well. Do they tell you or do you have to pay at a special scan?
AFM- 6 dpo and feeling good. Temp spiked back up higher today. I guess I had an estrogen surge yesterday??


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> ok i get it now, sorry i was confused! hope you have high numbers! has your dr mentioned anything about taking baby asprin to try to help implantation? im just waiting for af to get here to start another cycle, this one seems to be taking forever, still not even sure if i've O'd or if my temps are high because of working out......if i did O af should be here on monday. thinking i'm going to test sat morning, were going out for ladies night sat night to a wine festival so it should be a blast!

No worries CC!! I hope the numbers are high as well:thumbup: I have never heard of the baby aspirin? What does it do??:shrug:
I'm sure you've o'd if your temps are staying up. I don't think exercise can affect your bbt:shrug: Can it?
Sat. night sounds really fun! Still hoping for your BFP:winkwink:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

SOrry i have not been on here for a while but been feeling so ill with this pg that i have been going to bed early every night !!

momma - hope u feeling better soon

TTC - so exciting that ur scan is nearly here, do u have any ideas about boy or girl ??!!

boxxey - i hope u catch ur eggys

marathon and cc - hope u feeling ok


----------



## TTCinBC

Well some places will tell you and some wont. Sometimes it just depends on the tech too. The hospital wont tell you but i think the other place does. If they dont we are probably going to go to Kelowna for the private one and do it in the 3D package so we can go back later for the 3D half. But we will see!

Hope your tests come back good marathone! 

Your chart does look like you O'd CC, so FX!


----------



## TTCinBC

Glad to hear your okay Trying! Sorry your so sick though, I totally understand! Hopefully it will pass foe you soon. Have you thought of talking to your doctor?


----------



## boxxey

try4kid3 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> SOrry i have not been on here for a while but been feeling so ill with this pg that i have been going to bed early every night !!
> 
> momma - hope u feeling better soon
> 
> TTC - so exciting that ur scan is nearly here, do u have any ideas about boy or girl ??!!
> 
> boxxey - i hope u catch ur eggys
> 
> marathon and cc - hope u feeling ok

Me 2 saying prays.......sprinkling baby dust to all


----------



## boxxey

Prayers


----------



## cckarting

thanks boxxy i need all the baby dust i can get! i've heard that the baby aspirin is good for the lining of your uterus, and suppose to help if you've had multiple mc. just google baby aspirin and it will list all the good reasons to take it!


----------



## TTCinBC

I always thought the baby asprine is for women who have implantation issues due to their linning being too thick? Asprine thins the blood, so if the linning isnt the issue, then i would be careful as you dont want to thin out a normal lining.


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks ladies I will research the baby aspirin thing. I think I will wait for next cycle if af arrives as I'm already taking quite a few things!! I have heard about people taking it but never knew why? Hope everyone is well.

Try- so sorry you are so sick. I guess it's just a part of the journey. Hopefully it will subside after the first trimester


----------



## cckarting

nice spike today marathon, you ss??


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> nice spike today marathon, you ss??

No ss here!Lol:wacko: I just read that baby aspirin helps increase blood flow to the uterus and can also thin the blood which can decrease the risk of mc if your mc was due to a clotting problem where not enough blood was getting to the embryo:shrug: I think I will wait out this cycle and go from there:hugs:


----------



## cckarting

i try not to ss either! it's so hard not to though! i don't feel any symptoms so pretty sure it's a bfn this month.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Just looking at ur charts and they look good..

I hope u all get ur BFPs this month !!

HAve any of you ladies got any symtpoms yet ?? The only symptom i got was sharp pains in my bbs and that awful cramping !! 

AFM - woken up feeling better...the headache has gone and I can cope with the sickness. 

Having a bit of stress at work, one of my colleagues took one look at me and guessed i was pg, now i feel i need to tell my boss as i don't want other people knowing before her. I didn;t really want to say anything until 12 weeks bur i guess i need to tell her !!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all u ladies


----------



## cckarting

i dunno try, you could mention it to your boss, but i would still probably wait the 12 weeks just to be sure, or maybe you should tell her cuz god forbid if something did happen she would be more understanding if you needed time off??? i dunno i don't think i'm going to say anything until 12 weeks, but that's how i was with my last, i didn't even tell my mom. no realy symptoms for me. occationally i'll get a sharp pain in my bb but thats it, so i'm guessing i'm going to be out on monday, well see though.


----------



## try4kid3

thanks CC - well I decided to tell her and she was really nice. So glad i did !!

Hope ur not out and u get r BFP !!!


----------



## cckarting

glad you got it out of the way! thanks i'm hoping we get a bfp this month, but if not, i'm ok with it. were trying two cycles and then i have my clomid meds filled and ready to go!


----------



## try4kid3

Great to have a plan in place !!


----------



## cckarting

yea, i'm a pretty big planner, i like to know what's coming. I hate surprises it drives me crazy not knowing! lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi ladies,

will be short. Glad everyone's doing good. I probably wont be on much the next few days as my Auntie died suddenly this morning and I'm just not coping well. Will catch up when I'm ready.


----------



## marathongirl

TTCinBC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> will be short. Glad everyone's doing good. I probably wont be on much the next few days as my Auntie died suddenly this morning and I'm just not coping well. Will catch up when I'm ready.

So sorry to hear that TTC. Hope you feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> yea, i'm a pretty big planner, i like to know what's coming. I hate surprises it drives me crazy not knowing! lol

I so hope you get your BFP this month:thumbup: I love your attitude though,I feel a lot more like that this cycle as well. Not as freaked out about it and knowing it will happen when the time is right:winkwink:Keep us posted. You are going to test on Sat right?


----------



## cckarting

so sorry for your loss ttc! prays for you. Thanks marathon you really uplifit my spirits. yea i know it will happen when it's suppose to. i have two wonderful children already so if this one takes a while so be it, yea i'm testing on sat with fmu before we go to wine feast!


----------



## try4kid3

TTCinBC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> will be short. Glad everyone's doing good. I probably wont be on much the next few days as my Auntie died suddenly this morning and I'm just not coping well. Will catch up when I'm ready.

Thinking of you TTC - take care and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## try4kid3

GL to you ladies who are testing soon, I really hope that ur BFPs will happen really really soon.


----------



## Momma43009

You and your family are in my thoughts TTC. Sorry for your loss. ::hugs::

GL everyone who will be testing soon!

Afm - I still have this cold/infection but I at least feel a little better. Nothing too interesting going on other than that lol. Just tired as usual. I feel like I am already getting a little puffy around my middle lol. I showed around 3 months with my DD because my uterus is tilted forward and I heard you can possible start showing earlier with your second one....I actually should have lost weight these last couple of days because with being sick I couldn't eat anything...oh well lol.


----------



## cckarting

hope your feeling better momma! not to much new with me temp still being crazy, and not sure what to think anymore.....


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> hope your feeling better momma! not to much new with me temp still being crazy, and not sure what to think anymore.....

Cc- have you ever thought about going to see a TCM doctor to get acupuncture and/ or herbs? :shrug: just a thought. They can diagnose stuff that Western Medecine doesn't even see and I have found it quite helpful getting back on track after my mc:hugs:


----------



## cckarting

that would be something great to try, but we don't have those kinds of things here, i don't even know where i would go to get that kind of medicine.


----------



## marathongirl

Hello Ladies- Hope everyone is doing well.
CC- you would have to go see a Traditional Chinese Medicine Doctor. Where do you live. if you are near a city there should be someone like that. I tell you where I live there are so many I can't even imagine how any of them make a living!

AFM- feeling good nothing much to report other than I am much more calm than I was last cycle.


----------



## marathongirl

CC- at least it looks like you o'd for sure!!


----------



## boxxey

Im feeling like pooh.....woke up with pimples everywhere, cramps and a cold sore:-(


----------



## cckarting

i live in south dakota, i don't think we have chinese medicine here lol! i'm not not totally sure if i O'd or not this month, i'm guessing more towards yes, but i'm pretty sure af is here already :( started stopping this morning, and it's gotten a little heavier as the day went on.....


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all your kind words. It's been a tough few days. I decided to try and go back to work today and the second someone said something to me this morning, I started crying. So was a tough day. But kinda glad i was there rather then home alone. My SPD is being a real bugger right now too, so it's not been fun.

Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing okay, aside from being sick and getting AF. 

I've been feeling baby move quite a bit this last week. So that's been one nice thing. And a friend of mine went into labor the day my Aunt died. It's been a bitter sweet week, that's for sure.


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - im so sorry u have had a tough week, but lovely that you have felt the baby move more !! I hope ur not in too much pain with ur SPD, just rest and take it easy

CC - i hope AF hasn't got you !

marathon and Boxxey - when are u testing ? Let us know if u do !

Momma - I can't believe how quickly the time is going, I keep counting down the weeks !! I hope u r feeling better, it's not great to be in early pregnancy and have flu !!

AFM - usual symptoms, still tired and feeling sick...but that's about all really. Our house renovations are nearly complete so we can go back to living at home and enjoy our new house.


----------



## boxxey

I tested this morning but new i would get a bfn seen as i csnt test for 7 more days.lol
AFM- nasty cold sore, acne all over my body and creamy white discharge lots of it so im not sure what that means......i never paid that much attention with the other kids......my youngest will be three in july so its been awhile


----------



## cckarting

ttc glad to hear the babies being a mover :), sorry your still in so much pain, hopefully it will ease up on you! hope your feeling better try i'm sure you can't wait for the first tri to be over! and af did come so were on to another month. hopefully not to many more. gl boxy hope you get your bfp!


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry af arrived CC. It's always nice to know there is another month. I totally didn't think it would take this long but I think I have accepted that it will happen when the time is right.
Try- cant believe you are already 7 weeks! Does it feel like its going fast for you?
TTC- I hope being back at work was ok. I know when I had my mc I decided to go right back to work because I didn't want to be home alone feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## try4kid3

Hello ladies

Marathon - yep the time is going sooo quickly !! Being at work and being so busy helps it go so quickly !!

CC - sorry to hear AF got ya, but at least ur already started new cycle, let's hope this is the ONE !!!

AFM - feeling very bright today, must be the lovely early sunshine !!


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies! i feel the same way that it will happen when it's ment to happen. i'm just patiently waiting for the time to be here. hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Momma43009

Hello Ladies!

Try - it is going by fast actually! I can't believe I am only 3 weeks away from being done with my first trimester!

cc - sorry about af :( but you are right, when it is meant to happen it will!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## cckarting

Morning ladies, hoping you all make it through monday alright! not much new to report, started taking the clomid, we decided we would try it this month, then decide where to go from there.


----------



## Momma43009

Hello :)

How is everyone holding up?

Had my first actual appt today and everything looks good. Due date is september 29th and we heard the heartbeat :) 170 bpm. They told me I was 9w4d though so I have to update my ticker.


----------



## cckarting

oh momma that's wonderful news! i'm so happy for you :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh wow! Thats so early to hear the heart beat. Im so happy for you momma! When will your next ultrasound be?

How is everyone se doing? 

Things are ok here. Just one day at a time. 10 weeka of work left. Been really emotional the last few days. Was doing so well that way since first tri and boom, hormones all over the place again lol
We are also thinking of doing a gender reveal party. Not too sure yet though. Next appointment is next friday so will have my req for my 20 week scan sent in then. 

Oh, I got my doppler in the mail the other day. Have been listening to baby off and on. it kicked the doppler today, lol. Tianna also got to listen and she was in awe, so that was awesome. 

Well hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - I know it is early to hear it! the doctor said that it would probably be to early to hear it because I am not that far along but we heard it for about 5 or 10 seconds and that was enough for me lol. I really thought I would get an ultrasound at around 12 weeks but I will get one around 18-20 weeks :( I will see my dr a couple times in between then of course. Only 10 more weeks for work. That is nice. 

My family wants to have a "sprinkle party" for me since I already had my baby shower with my DD. We would have a little tea party thing and they would bring diapers and wipes and the essentials which is awesome.


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

momma - lovely news, I wish i could hear or see something !!! We have a scan here at about 12 weeks, and i think that is it . I bet you are feeling great now !!

TTC - How great to listen in to the baby, i bet your dd was amazed at hearing the heat beat !!

AFM I'm doing ok...symptoms not too bad at the moment just feeling tired. 

Hope u ladies are all doing ok,


----------



## cckarting

so nice to hear from all you ladies! glad to hear everything is going well, and your bumps are growing!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How are we all doing ?

I think I have a cold but nothing too bad. Have quite a busy week coming up...only 4 weeks until we have a little holiday - can't wait !!


----------



## cckarting

morning try! things are going along well here, still just waiting to O. Spending a nice sunday at home with the kids :) hope everyone is having a wonderful day, and a good week


----------



## try4kid3

CC - I really hope this is the cycle for you!! Did u decide to use the Clomid this cycle ?


----------



## cckarting

thanks try, yea i did decide to do the clomid this cycle, i took 50 mg on cd 3-7, and i go in to see the dr on the 16th, i think were going to do a scan....but I don't think i'm going to O this cycle still neg opk's and cervix is still firm and closed :( how's it going with you try?


----------



## TTCinBC

You definitely still have a chance CC. Someone else i follow on here took clomid and she did the same days and didnt O until about cd14 ish. So still have time!

This ar going ok here. Keeping busy with work and what not. Feeling baby lots these days. DH felt an acrual kick last night. so that was great! Next apointment is friday and doctor puts in the req for u/s. So hoping we should know gender by the end of the month. 
I say that because i can find out by march 23rd, but doctor mentioned ua waiting until 21/22 weeks. So we will see who wins that one on friday lol

Hoping everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies I haven't been here in a while. Sounds like everyone is doing well. Time seems to be racing along! 
Cc- don't give up you can still O!
Try, Momma and TTC glad you are all feeling pretty good and the bumps are growing!
AFM- I didn't get my BFP last cycle. Feeling good though and trying to be positive that it will happen when the time is right. Cd6 today so about a week before o!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

CC - hopefully u are just going to ov a little bit later in ur cycle. Fingers X

Marathon, im sorry u didn't get ur BFP last cycle, anyway u are well into this cycle so hopefully not long until u ov !

TTC - glad u feeling baby more and more, I can't wait for that bit !!

AFM - i am eating like a horse, which i told myself i wouldn't do this time but it's the only thing that stops me feeling sick. When i reach 12 weeks i am really going to control my diet a bit more !! I finally got an appointment with Midwife - next Monday so hopefully get me scan date after that...got quite excited when i saw the letter it kind of made it real LOL


----------



## Momma43009

marathongirl - Sorry you didn't get that bfp. It's good to stay positive and look forward to next cycle!

Try - I know what you mean about eating. I have actually been eating less I think than last time but that is only because I am a little more sick with this one lol. With my DD I ate EVERYTHING! I gained 61 lbs....WAY too much lol. But I was so healthy and so was my DD that they didn't really say too much to me.

TTC - feeling the baby move is amazing! I am glad you are doing okay with your work.

cc - fingers X'ed that you do O!

Afm - feeling good. I am just really tired. I can't seem to fall asleep and stay asleep even though I am tired. It is getting really annoying. Other than that though I am good. I finally told my family and friends that I was expecting. I could have waited those 2 weeks but I just felt it was the right time. Anyway, hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear everyone is doing great! ttc i can't believe it's almost time to find out what your having, any guesses? Momma its crazy to think your almost done with the first tri! time is going by so fast! try your already almost 9 weeks, where is time going lol. Sorry you didn't get your bfp marathon your not to far behind me in your cycle hopefully we'll be in the tww together! fx for you this month!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How are we all doing ?
AFM - feeling quite good actually, just been super busy at work !!


----------



## cckarting

hello try! things are still going well here, still waiting to O thinking it's not going to happen though. still neg opk's and cm is still med and firm, cm is still creamy. so i dunno what to do now.....guess i'll have to wait it out until my appt on the 16th.....glad to hear things are going well for you!


----------



## TTCinBC

Doctor might up your dose of clomid. Sometimes 50mg isnt enough. Hope it gets worke out soon though!

Glad your feeling better Try!

Afm- 18 week appointment today. Will get my requisition for my ultrasound pit in, so hoping the clinic will call me tomorrow to bool and hoping to know by the end of the month! Will be 20 weeks 2 weeks tomorrow. And 20 weeks is the earliest you can find out here.


----------



## cckarting

awesome! can't wait to hear when your appt is! I think i'm going to O! i think i have ewcm, for the first time since ttc!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thats awesome CC! The month i got my bfp is the only month while ttc that i got ewcm, so here's hoping for you!!

All went well with my appointment uterus growth right on track, strong heart beat and she has us getting our scan for 20 weeks. So wont have to wait long! Just have to wait for a call from the clinic.


----------



## cckarting

thats great news ttc! i can't wait to find out what your having :). thanks i'm hoping this is it for us! so ready for that bfp


----------



## TTCinBC

I bet! I have everything crossed for you that the ewcm is a good sign and you get that bfp!!


----------



## try4kid3

cc - really hope u ov this cycle !! ewcm is such a good sign fingers X !!

TTC - Glad to hear everything is going well with you and you have ur scan booked, I really can't believe time is going so quickly !!


----------



## cckarting

so the ewcm is gone, and i still haven't gotten a pos opk. what's going on?


----------



## TTCinBC

Hunn..well i didnt get a pos opk that month either. They arent always right opks. Go with your body


My doctor dropped the ball.with my scan requisition and put it in late. Now I have to wait until april 17th. I will be almkst 24 weeks by then. Im so upset and sad i have to wait a month longer.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies 

CC - I got ewcm a few days before I actually got the pos opk and it would disappear by the time i got ewcm. I hope this is the case for you, keep testing with opk and hopefully it will turn pos !!

TTC - What a shame that ur Dr didn't get organised in time. That seems a long time to wait now...do you have any other options ?

AFM - Ok really, feeling a bit constipated and trying to keep fluids up. Not to bad energy levels tho and I think keeping busy at works help me to stop worrying about every little twinge !!


----------



## cckarting

Tycoon that's horrible I would be so upset! So sat i was hso so I think I o'd but opk was neg but I didn't get to take one til that night around 10 so thinking I could have missed it? It's now firm and closed....


----------



## TTCinBC

It looks like saturday was actual O day CC! CD 16!! Thats awesome!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all doing well !

I had my booking in appointment with the midwife and she will now arrange for the 12 week scan in a couple of weeks. It finally feels like something is happening now !!

CC - how are you getting on, it does look like u ov on sat !


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies! i hope that when I O'd too. but my ch!art looks like a flipping mess! i guess i won't really know if i O'd until friday when i get my labs done...


----------



## Momma43009

Hello ladies!

CC - I hope you did O! GL!

Try - Yay you get to get a scan and see the little one pretty soon!

TTC - I would be so upset that I couldn't get my scan on time. Hopefully it all works out though!

Afm - I am finally sleeping better at night which is good. I still don't have too much energy but that's okay. Sometimes I don't really feel pg though. I can't wait until I start to really feel the baby move. Maybe that will help. Anyway, I have a little baby bump already and I had to buy some maternity pants :) I will be 12 weeks on Saturday so that is exciting.


----------



## try4kid3

momma - that is sooo exciting nearly at the end of the 1st trimester !!

I got my scan date through April 10th, seems ages to wait but will be worth the wait !!


----------



## cckarting

oh momma! I'm so happy for you I can't believe your first tri is almost over. less than i month try! i can't wait to see all your scans.


----------



## Momma43009

:( my doctor didn't say that I would be getting a scan for my 12 weeks which I normally thought that they did here. I might ask him about it but I see him in early April and then he schedules my 20 week one from there. So I may as well wait. At least I get to hear the heartbeat again :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh, times ticking by fast! I cant wait til you can feel baby. I felt the first flutters at 13/14 weeks this time. 
Feeling like a house today. Will be 19 weeks friday and look like i did at7 months with my Dd lol will post picture later.


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to see your belly pic ttc, and i hope you get a scan soon momma!


----------



## TTCinBC

18 weeks and 5 days today, and feeling HUGE! lol Next 4 months should be interesting :dohh: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







18w5ds.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - great bump pic !!


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - love the pic!!! baby bumps are so cute :) I feel little bubbles but I think that is just gas LOL. But I can't remember when I started to feel my DD last time. My sister said she didn't start feeling her second baby until 17 weeks which I think is a bit late. My uterus is tilted so forward that I know I will be able to feel the baby pretty soon! 

I am going to try and take a picture of my little baby bump every week because my DH really wants me to. I didn't with my DD and I kind of regret it because I only have a couple pictures of my pregnant with her and that is sad lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hope you ladies are all doing ok !!

I have heard from hospital today and am having an iron transfusion on Tuesday, I hope this is ok for baby !! but i think lots of pregnant women have them. 

Thew weather is lovely and sunny here in England, makes me think that Summer is not too far away !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Im the same way momma. Only have a few pictures while pregnant with dd, so have been making a point to take one every week or two weeks in the beginning. Its only been the last month that thibgs change weekly. You should post one of yours!!

I hope everything goes well with the transfusion Trying. im sure its ok and i bet yoy might feel a bit better afterwards? I wish summer would hurry up. We have been getting snow at night and erly morning but then it melts during the day because its around 7-11 outside.


----------



## Momma43009

It has been amazing here! We had such a mild winter it was kind of scary lol. It was been sunny and warm (although sometimes rainy) here in Ohio but I can't complain!


I will for sure post my pics when I start taking them :)

Try - My sister had numerous iron transfusions while she was pregant. Mostly in the last trimester because they baby was taking all of her iron and she was severly anemic. I am sure you will feel better after it :) Did you ask your dr about it anyway before you go and get it done?


----------



## cckarting

ttc thats a beautiful bump! i love it, it's so cute :) glad to hear everything is going great for everyone. My appts tomorrow so nervous it's killing me!


----------



## try4kid3

Ah thanks ladies for the info about the iron transfusion, it does make me feel better to know that people have had them and been ok !!

cc - good luck for ur appointment, let us know how u get on !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Good luck with the appointment CC!!


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies! pretty disappointed about my appt! all he did was a pelvic to make sure i didn't have any overgrown follicles or cysts that he could feel, and take blood for a progesterone.......he said he didn't feel anything so that was good. he would call me monday and let me know my results. but i had a pos opk last night and a temp rise this morning! so he said don't be discouraged if my levels were low, as they would be if i O'd last night. so he said if i get my af within the week with low levels we would up the dose of clomid, and if i get af in two weeks we would assume I O'd late as long as my temps confirmed and stay on the same dose. and if i got a bfp we would order prenatal vitamins. so here's to waiting two weeks!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well at least he's doing something, and I'm glad to hear he didn't feel anything off. 
I really hope your temps stay up!!! Can't wait to see the next few days temps.


----------



## simplybirdie

I am CD10 and TTC via dIUI with femara and ovidrel this cycle! I have an appointment Monday for an ultrasound and 1st IUI followup the next day with 2nd IUI!


----------



## cckarting

Thanks ttc! Ive got my fx that Its my month. Not sure if my next couple days temps are going to be worth a shit with drinking and staying up late but well see how it goes


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

cc - really hoping ur temps stay high !! I am keeping my fingers X for you 

AFM - The consultant now wants to see me before giving me the transfusion of iron, which I am pleased about as I would like to know about the risks etc before having it done !!
I also have an appointment to see the hospital midwife about weight management !! Quite pleased about this too as I am so worried about being too big !

Hope the rest of u ladies are doing OK, momma u are now 12 weeks WHOOP WHOOP !!


----------



## Momma43009

cc- gl with everything. Fingers x'd for you!!

Try - thats good that they are going to see you before you get it done. Ugh weight gain lol im sure your fine!! I know 12 weeks yay!! :)


----------



## cckarting

so happy to see you make it to 12 weeks momma! less than two weeks until your first tri is over try! i can't believe how fast time is flying! i'm excited to see where my temps are at the next couple days, i slept terrible the last couple nights. so nothing going on tonight but veg out and home with dh and watch movies so i'll get an accurate temp reading in the morning!


----------



## TTCinBC

Here's hoping your temps stat high CC!!


----------



## cckarting

thanks ttc! my temp did go up this morning, i was so flipping hot! i woke up at 5 this morning and my temp was 98.03, thats an hour and a half before i usually get up! i dunno if the clomid is giving me hot flashes or night sweats.....would the clomid still be in my system? i dunno all i know was i was miserably hot! dr should call with my progesterone results today, but i'm not expecting anything because i don't think i O'd until the day i went to the dr. go figure right!


----------



## try4kid3

cc -high temps sound good, hope it's good news from your doctor as well


----------



## TTCinBC

Really glad to see your temps up there. Ive heard the clomid can cause a whole bunch of stuff symptom wise. It can be tough to.distinguish whats pms, whats pregnancy and whats the clomid because the clomid mimicks both.


----------



## cckarting

thanks no word yet from the dr. yet. other than dying of heat i'm feeling normal. going to look up some more info on clomid today and see what i can find......


----------



## TTCinBC

There's clomid threads on here. Maybe try one of those? Might have some good info there for you.


----------



## cckarting

i'm trying to find some, but most of them i'm finding really have no idea. so oh well, my temp took a HUGE dip this morning, but i slept like crap, so we'll have to see what it looks like tomorrow and hope that i get a better nights sleep


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh wow that is huge! Could be sleep, estrogen surge or implantation.

How are you feeling this cycle?


----------



## cckarting

i know it is big! i was up at 159 and had to pee, and then again at 550 to pee, and up at 640, and then again at 830 so not a great sleeping pattern. I temped at 550 and that's what it was. hoping i can sleep better tonight and get a more accurate temp reading. I'm feeling really good this cycle some sore bb's and a lot of peeing. I feel really good this month, but i dunno how positive i am about this cycle yet. how's it going with you?


----------



## TTCinBC

The peeing, thats not something i heard as a side effect of clomid. And i was always told you only need a good solid 3 hours of sleep for an accurate temp. So if you slept from 2-almost 6 you'd have had enough sleep for an accurate temp.

Im ok...baby was doing sommersaults today. Kinda makes you feel like your on a ride or something lol
Other then that, just oeeing lots, getting big.and my feet are swelling when im on them too long. Lol 4 more months! Lol


----------



## cckarting

i can't believe you're that far along already! ahhh not to much longer :) I can't wait to hear what your having. I talked to my nurse today and said that the test showed i didn't O, but i guessed that seeing as my opk and temps said i O'd the day before the test. So now we just wait and see when af shows, or hopefully doesn't show. She said that if i did get pregnant that we would start setting up appts and that i would have an early ultrasound to make sure everything is going the way it's suppose to.


----------



## TTCinBC

I think you can take the sleep deprivation off your temp for today. Because as long as you fell back asleep pretty quick, your temp should be counted. 

I hope this is your month!! When do you think you'll test? How long is your LP again?

Yea, I can't believe I'm half way already either. But then some days it feels like I should be further along, lol I only have 7 more weeks left of work and then I'm off. Boy am I counting down those days!! Only 35 actual days left of works!! Well okay, I might work an extra few days since I've had to call in sick a couple days since I've been back. So it's 38 more days IF I choose. We will see how I'm doing. 

Couldn't find my support belt most of this past week. And boy was I feeling it. Seems someone at work put it in a closet and of course I didn't know it was there. Was NOT impressed. Oh well


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear the belt is helping, why in the world would they put it in a closet? ass holes! oh that's not much work at all, i wish i only had 35 days left :) not sure when i'll test, kinda depends on where my temps are at. i' thinking about testing sat because we were invited to a surprise party, and i'd wanna make sure i wasn't in case i had a drink or something. it will be early like 9-10 dpo. and then i would probably wait and test again until wed or thurs next week. my dh was so cute last week. I had stopped taking my opk's cuz i was getting frustrated, and then i had a rush of cm, so i decided to run up and test and sure enough i got a smiley! i showed it to dh and he's like what does that mean....and i told him i was going to ovulate and he was like oh i was hoping you were going to say you were pregnant! so cute hopefully i'll have that good news for him soon :)


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been off for a while. Life is so busy and I have lost track of time. Anyways it sounds like everyone is doing well. 
Cc- so glad you o'd!!
Momma- I can't believe you are 12 weeks !!!
TTC- I can't believe you are 1/2 way there! That's crazy!
AFM- 9 dpo and just waiting out the tww. Feeling really tired mostly. Feeling relaxed this month but also in the back of my mind the due date of the baby I lost in Nov. so trying to stay positive


----------



## cckarting

gl marathon! your temps look amazing hoping a bfp for you :)


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> gl marathon! your temps look amazing hoping a bfp for you :)

Thanks so much! I'm feeling much more relaxed this cycle and I think that is a good thing regardless of the outcome:thumbup: I hope you get your BFP soon as well. We have to keep up with the other ladies:hugs:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

cc - that dip looks very promising, I really hope this is your month and you got your smiley !! Let's hope very soon you will be able to say good new to ur DH !!

TTC - Time is flying, how long now until u find out boy or girl ? I bet u will be glad to finish work !!

marathon - glad to hear u are in the TWW, let's hope it's ur moth too, then u and cc can be together !!i am sorry ur due date would be coming up :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - I have been very stressed as my DH came home from work to say he is possibly being made redundant. It has taken the shine off my PG and now I just feel sick about how we will cope. My mum has been supportive and tells us to keep our chins up, but I was just in tears last night. Oh well, life can only get better !!

GL to all u ladies TTC !!


----------



## Momma43009

cc and marathongirl - I really hope this is the month for you both!! GL!

TTC - half way done!! So exciting. I can't wait until you find out what you are having! And feeling the baby move is always good :)

Try - I am sorry to hear about your DH. I hope everything works out for you guys. I know that type of thing can be so stressful. I am always stressed because I don't know how we are going to afford for my to take maternity leave. I only get weeks paid vacation :( so we just have to try and save but that is hard because my DH's sisters wedding is coming up and I am in it and had to pay for alot of things. We will get through it though and so will you!!

Afm - I have been feeling pretty good. I really hate that I don't feel that pregnant and it's weird. I gag sometimes and I already have that little bump but that is really it. Anyway, I have just been busy trying to help his sister with her wedding but it's still fun and I love that I get along with his sisters (well 2 out of the 3 LOL). Nothing else going on really. I am going to see Hunger Games on Friday and I am so excited!!


----------



## try4kid3

thanks momma - your comments have made me feel lots better !!

I also don't feel that pregnant, and i gag as well on the odd occasion LOL !!I am sure we will be feeling our babies soon !!


----------



## cckarting

try i hope everything works out for you, and marathon we have a ways to catch up :) wedding's are so much fun momma! i can't wait until my bestie gets married, it will be soooo much fun. So my temp took an even bigger nose dive this morning! i have no idea what's going on. i know it's not af cuz i feel fine, but it does have me worries :S


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> try i hope everything works out for you, and marathon we have a ways to catch up :) wedding's are so much fun momma! i can't wait until my bestie gets married, it will be soooo much fun. So my temp took an even bigger nose dive this morning! i have no idea what's going on. i know it's not af cuz i feel fine, but it does have me worries :S

Sorry about your temp drop? Do you think your room was colder?Or maybe you had a restless sleep? It could be so many things. I wouldn't worry about it and just wait and see what it does tomorrow:shrug: The whole temp thing is such a great tool and that's why I do it but it can be so stressful sometimes I find:wacko: I just hope we don't have to do the temp thing too much longer:winkwink:
Try and Momma- You will start to feel your babies in no time. I would enjoy the fact that you don't feel sick and be happy:flower: I had the most vivid dream last night that I was preggo and my bump was quite big and I could feel the baby move,you know one of those flips where you can almost see their foot move across your belly? It was quite real:shrug: Hoping for that soon,can't wait:hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

I have vivid dreams all the time these days. Have gotten so used to them, but in the first few weeks they would keep me awake. It sucked. 

I wouldnt worry too much CC. Could be for any reason. See what tomorrows does. 

Holy, this baby's mission today is to make sure I cant breath lol its been twisting anf turning and kicking up a storm today and breathing has been a challenge. Thats for sure. Ohh and its only going to get worse lol


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies! i'm not sure about the temps i try and keep my room the same so i wouldn't have an issue, but who knows nothing i can due but wait for af......


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> thanks ladies! i'm not sure about the temps i try and keep my room the same so i wouldn't have an issue, but who knows nothing i can due but wait for af......

What's going on with your temps today?
How is everyone else today?


----------



## TTCinBC

Glad to see your temp went back up this morning! You said your testing saturday?


----------



## cckarting

hey marathon, temps went up this morning, but not as high as i would have liked. your temps look AMAZING! when you going to test? my bb's have hurt on and off today but nothing other than that. hoping my temps get higher tomorrow morning. Yep testing on sat! not expecting to much.....not feeling real positive this month :( tyring to be positive but i don' want to be to disappointed when af shows.


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> hey marathon, temps went up this morning, but not as high as i would have liked. your temps look AMAZING! when you going to test? my bb's have hurt on and off today but nothing other than that. hoping my temps get higher tomorrow morning. Yep testing on sat! not expecting to much.....not feeling real positive this month :( tyring to be positive but i don' want to be to disappointed when af shows.

Yay! Your temp went back up! I guess we just have to wait it out? I'm thinking about testing on Sat. I like to wait because I can't handle the BFN. I also don't have any tests at home for tomorrow so..... I'm not sure what to think this cycle? I was so tired like beyond tired from 7-10dpo and now I'm still tired but not as bad. Bbs sore too...... I don't want to get hoped up just trying to stay level and positive. Good luck for Sat


----------



## TTCinBC

I cant wait to see both of your tests saturday!!!


----------



## try4kid3

Oh good luck to both you ladies, here's hoping positive results all round !!! Let us know as soon as u test !

TTC - 20 weeks already , so exciting. I have been having the vivid dreams as well it's so annoying !! Can't wait until u find out boy/girl !

Momma - how u getting on, do u have any scans coming up ?

AFM - Feeling good, although keep catching colds grrrrr !! Still feeling sick in the evenings and don't feel like eating much but it's ok. Scan still seems like a long way away ( April 13th) ...It would just be nice to know that there is actually a baby in there LOL !!


----------



## Momma43009

Oh good luck marathon and cc!! Can't wait to find out if you get those bfps!!

TTC - I bet you are happy that you are half way done already! Soon you will have a beautiful baby :) Now only to find out what you are having.....

Try - I am coming along pretty well. No, I don't have any scans coming up that I know of. I am going to see the dr. April 4th so he said we were going to be scheduling something then. I just wish I could see this little bean to make sure it is still there lol its weird that I am not getting a scan earlier than 18-20 weeks. So I know what you mean about making sure they are in there and everything is good lol.


----------



## TTCinBC

No 12 weeks scan momma? That is odd. I even had one! Well was close enough to 12 weeks. Or what we thought was 12 weeks lol
Mind you, with my first I didnt have anything until I was 20 weeks. Its only been in the last few years they have started offering an early one. 

Yea, as much as Im loving feeling baby, Im pretty much done with being pregnant lol Is that bad so early on? Its just been a rough road so far. If the next 4 months are fairly smooth, then I'd be ok with that. Buut I doubt it lol

I did get some good news though. My extended benefits at work are starting a lot earlier then I thought. April 1st. So that means I can leave work earlier if I need to. Im now thinking I wikl finish off April and theb go on medical leave. Work is getting tough. Im curretnly at work sat with my feet up due to some stupid pain in my pelivc area. It sucks...but oh well


----------



## cckarting

thanks for all the support! i don't think this is it for me though :( the only symptom i have is tender bb's not even all the time.......ugh i dunno if i can test tomorrow!


----------



## try4kid3

GL cc - let us know how u get on!!

TTC - that's good news about ur benefits, and i hope the pain in ur pelvis is feeling better !

Momma - hope u feeling ok !

AFM - heard yesterday that my SIL is expecting again, it's so funny because my DH parents have known about both of us being pregnant and have been dying for us to tell each other LOL !! I think we due nearly the same day. We didn't say anything to them tho, going to wait for our scan so parents in law will need to wait a bit longer LOL !!


----------



## marathongirl

try4kid3 said:


> GL cc - let us know how u get on!!
> 
> TTC - that's good news about ur benefits, and i hope the pain in ur pelvis is feeling better !
> 
> Momma - hope u feeling ok !
> 
> AFM - heard yesterday that my SIL is expecting again, it's so funny because my DH parents have known about both of us being pregnant and have been dying for us to tell each other LOL !! I think we due nearly the same day. We didn't say anything to them tho, going to wait for our scan so parents in law will need to wait a bit longer LOL !!

Try- wow that's funny you are due at the same time as your SIL! Your baby is due just after my Ds birthday(oct4) I love people born under the sign of Libra!
TTC- glad you can finish work early. That sounds like a great plan.
Momma- hang in there. It can seem like a long time waiting for your scan. Have you heard the hb at doctors office yet? That might relax your mind?
Cc- did you test today?

AFM- I didn't test. My temp had dropped the last 2 days in a row so I'm pretty sure I'm out. I'm feeling sad but the good need is that if af holds off until tomorrow I will have a 13 day lp the first time since my mc. My acupuncturist said that 14 days was ideal but 13 is good:hugs:


----------



## try4kid3

Marathon - I'm really hoping u get ur BFP but as you say it will also be good if you have a longer LP !! Let us know if u decide to test tomorrow !!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cckarting

fx af stays away marathon! i did test this morning, 98% sure it was bfn :( i thought i saw something, and dh said he saw something but only if he held it a certain way and couldn't tell if it had color or not. so bfn for me. temp dropped again this morning so i'm not sure what's going on. taking a break after this cycle for a month or two.....


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How are we all doing ?

I am Ok, one more week of work then we go on a little holiday for a week. Can't wait !!

Hope u all doing ok !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Where are you headed Trying? Would love a holiday right about now! Lol but we've postpond til next winter. We are thinking Greece and Spain this time. Maybe the UK too. Not sure 

Im okay. just tired as usual. Have only 5 more weeks of work. Will be done April 30th. 20 more days til our next scan. Im starting to become impatient lol

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - we have just got a little cottage in Wiltshire ( England still ) so should be nice to get away. Our building works have nearly finished so when we come back should all be done !!

I bet u really want to know what u are having now, let's hope those 20 days go super quickly !!

My friend was selling her cot yesterday so we got it and another friend is selling a pram so we are getting that as well !! I know it's early but we thought they were a bargain !!


----------



## cckarting

try i can't believe your first tri is almost done!!!! AF caught me today, so were done trying, not sure for how long. i'm just sick of trying! glad to hear everyone is doing well :)


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm so sorry CC! Will you guys be NTNP or just not trying at all?


----------



## cckarting

haven't decided yet. i'm wanting to not try at all and dh really wants to ntnp. I'm going to talk to the nurse tomorrow and see what she thinks


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

Had some brown spotting yesterday with a bit of blood so phoned hospital in a panic and I have an appointment with them today. I hope i am just over reacting but it freaked me out and I couldn't slepp at all last night. 

I will update you when i get back from appointment ( they might do a scan !!)

cc - so sorry to hear that AF got you...maybe talking to the nurse will help you decide what to do


----------



## TTCinBC

Im sorry CC...I really hope your able to come to a decision that works best for you. Talking to the nurse is definitely a good idea.

Trying- I hope everything is okay! Yes please let us know when you can!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

I have had bad news from the hospital...the baby died at 8.2 weeks. I take comfort that it was so small and am having surgery tomorrow to complete the miscarriage. We are devastated as you can imagine but I feel it must be what nature intended.

Hope u ladies are all doing ok


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh Trying....Im so sooo sorry. I cant imagine what your going through right now! I will be praying for you and your family. Please take care :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

Trying I am sooo sorry for your loss! HUGGS! will be praying for you and your family at this terrible time! talked to the nurse, and with my concerns she doesn't want to up my dose....still not sure about trying or not yet, i have 1 day to figure it out!


----------



## try4kid3

thanks ladies

Bit scared about having the surgery tomorrow, I've never been put fully to sleep, at least she said it's a very quick procedure !

cc - i am sure u will make a decision that's good for you, let us know what the nurse advises


----------



## cckarting

thanks try, i'm suppose to be helping you, not the other way around :) hope everything goes quick and smoothly tomorrow!


----------



## TTCinBC

I can't imagine tomorrow will be easy at all. I hope the recovery isn't too bad on you.


----------



## marathongirl

TRy- Ohhh I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope the surgery goes ok for you. I had the same thing in Nov. last year and was so scared but it is a very safe procedure and you should recover fine. My thoughts and prayers are there for you and your family.


----------



## try4kid3

H ladies, 

well it's 5am here and I have to be at hospital 7.45 so couldn't go back to sleep. I will let you all know how I get on and when procedure is over !

Hope u ladies are all doing ok


----------



## TTCinBC

Thinking about you trying and praying it all goes well


----------



## boxxey

Prayers to u........cd 1 for me today af is here 2 days early......gunna go to ntnp


----------



## try4kid3

HI ladies,

Thanks for all your kind messages. We are home now and all went well. It was a very quick procedure and the nurses were all so kind. 

I just have to rest now and get my strength back. They said no reason why we can'e try again in a couple of months, just see how we go. I feel quite good today, i think id did all my crying yesterday and now feel that it just wasn't meant to be. DH being very positive too which is really helping. 

How are you guys all doing ?


----------



## cckarting

I think we decided no clomid this cycle! we'll start the clomid again next cycle. think we'll still be unprotected but only do it when we want, no temping, and no opk'ing!


----------



## marathongirl

Try- so glad that it went well. I was the same after the procedure I felt relieved. I was so happy to have my kids and dh was really great too. I'm sure you will bounce back fast. I o'd 17 days after the procedure actually had a chemical that cycle. We weren't trying but I was temping just to see if I o'd and we just happened to bd and the next day my temp went up. You will know when you feel ready to try again.

Cc- happy npnt!!! I hope you feel ok


----------



## TTCinBC

Glad everything went well Trying! Have been thinking of you all day. Make sure you get your rest. And you will know when your ready to try again. But from what my SIL went through(she had a d&c) she was told to wait for the doctors okay, because there could have been soke scraping and the bodybneeds to heal itself. 

CC glad you guys came to s decision! Nothing wrong with just taking it easy for a bit. Sometimes its what we need. 

Today has been a tough day. Was sooooo busy at work. Hardly got to sit down and im now dealing with siatica on top of everything. And my injury from the fall is flaring up. So i have those 2 things plus the spd. Will definitely be going off work no later then the end of april. Maybe sooner if it doesnt ease up a bit. Because i alsmot cried at work today.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your support. I have woken up feeling quite good with no pain and very little bleeding. 

Marathon - I do feel relieved and so happy to have my children, it does really make you appreciate what you have !!

TTC - Oh u sound to be in a lot of pain, I hope u can finish work soon and get plenty of rest

cc - that sounds like a good plan, nice and relaxed with no stress ! I think when we try again that's what we will do !

Nearly the weekend everyone...that's got to be good !!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to say goodbye for a few days as we go on holiday for a week. I don't think we will have Internet connection, so I will look forward to catching up on all your news when i get back !!

Take care everyone and catch up soon XX


----------



## TTCinBC

Have a good holiday Trying! It couldnt have come at a better time for you! Look forward to hearing about it.

Well, im off to the doctors shortly. Ive been having menstrul like cramps since about 11 last night. Ive also had braxton hicks since 18 weeks. And ive been having them today. I did over do it yesterday and maybe thats why. But i figure i should see the doctor anyways. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## cckarting

Have a wonderful time try!!!! Gl at your appt ttc, let us know you get on! Glad to hear your almost done with work so you can relax a little bit! I'm very happy with my decision. I thought I'd be really anxious and irritated about not temping or anything, but i'm not at all! i feel almost at peace about it.....but it is still early in my cycle lol. we did decide to go back on the clomid next cycle but i don't think i'll be temping!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh that's good your at peace with not temping. The month i got my bfp I was here and there with the temping. But honestly, it felt nice to not totally worry about it. I think not temping the next cycle too when you take the clomid might be good. Takes some of the pressure off. And you just dtd whenever you feel like it! 

Doctor's was okay. She checked my cervix and said it's still closed up tight and it's high. She said it's a bit posterior/tilted, but I already knew that from when my prenatal doctor did my pap smear a few months ago. Baby's heartbeat is 150, so that's good. She just said I REALLY over did it yesterday. I don't have to be on strict bed rest, but she wants me to relax and rest today and if I need to take the weekend off work I should. She's a bit worried about me over doing it if I work all weekend. I hate taking time off like this(calling in sick). I always feel so bad. Like really terribly bad, and guilty. But these cramps just aren't easing off. I'm going to maybe go lay down and have a nap and see how I feel when I wake up. If the cramps are still there I think I will take the next day off at least.


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - you must rest and take it easy, I hope the cramps ease off if you have a good rest !!


----------



## cckarting

you listen to your dr and RELAX! don't feel guilty it's what's best for bb! Glad to hear everything is ok with the babe! I think i am going to be done temping for a while, probably through the summer, and then i have no idea where we would go from there.


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks, I end up taking today off. The cramps went away yesterday but came back again yesterday evening. Sooo figured it was just best to take today and rest all day. Am currently at my moms.house with my DD just relaxing. Its kind of nice. 

I have to admit CC, I dont miss temping at all. All the stress that goes with it. So i think the break will do some good. I hope that just being on the clomid will do the trick.and.you will get your bfp


----------



## cckarting

thanks ttc but i'm not doing the clomid this month! if we don't get a bfp this month we will do the clomid again next month. glad to hear you took the day off and your feeling better, just keep relaxing :)


----------



## Momma43009

Hello ladies!

What have I missed?? Sorry I have been away. My grandma passed away and I have been out of town. It has been hard but im better.

I dont have much going on. I have an appt on wednesday so we will see how that goes.


----------



## cckarting

hey momma! sorry for your loss (HUGGS). not a whole lot going on here....just enjoying the weather and taking it easy :)


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies a quick message from my dh i phone. .please excuse if spellings are bad!!! we are having a good time and i feel so much stronger. jusr having bad cramps. hope u all well. momma sorry to hhear of ur grandma...big hugs. catch up soon


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear from you try, and super glad your having a good time! keep enjoying yourself :)


----------



## marathongirl

cckarting said:


> glad to hear from you try, and super glad your having a good time! keep enjoying yourself :)

Hi Ladies-
CC glad you are at peace with your decision.It's hard to let go so I so respect you for that. I'm not there yet but I'm definitely not obsessing as much with the whole bd thing and schedule.

Momma- sorry to hear about your Grandma. Hope your apt goes well.

TTC- Glad you rested. you have to think of your little bub:baby:

AFM- cd10 and feeling good. Looking forward to tww by the weekend:thumbup:


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies, glad everyone is doing okay! 

Well little bubs is moving and grooving today like mad. He/she's been quiet for the last few days and apparently woke up today lol well last night before I went to bed. So cute. 
Still in heaps of pain, but only have 4 more weeks of work left. Will be done april 30th. So long as my doctor lets me go til then. Last evening at work and then off for a few days. Am going to rest and maybe do some baking too. Was thinking about cookies and brownies lol 

2 more weeks and I will be having my "20 week" scan!


----------



## cckarting

AHHHH! Two weeks i wouldn't hardly be able to contain myself. I'm not to far behind you marathon. i think i'm on cd 8 or so.


----------



## Momma43009

YAY TTC! Only two more weeks!

Try - Isn't your scan coming up soon too??

Went to my appt today and everything is good. I am measuring where I should be and we heard the heartbeat. The doc said it was around 150 :) Not sure what that means because I don't think that old wives tale works all the time! lol


----------



## Momma43009

I meant about the heartbeat determining gender by the way lol. Everyone around me says girl but I just really have no clue. Also, I only gained 1 pound since my last visit. I think I am actually losing weight in my other areas while my belly gets bigger :)


----------



## cckarting

that's great news momma! i always lost weight when i was pregnant. they told me to go out and eat icecream lol. and try lost the baby! she said it stopped growing at 8.5 weeks and had to have a d&c she is on holiday recouping. :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey momma, glad to hear all is well! Our LO has been around 150 the whole time too, so we will see in 2 weeks! Lol 
Momma I think you might want to read a few pages back about whats happened with Trying


The other night I was laying in bed and baby was moving as it has been lately, and I felt this hard round spot and I think it was sticking its bum out at me! :rofl: made me chuckle. Reminded me if when my DD stuck her foot out at me(was much later on)


----------



## Momma43009

oh man. I didn't know about Try. I feel so awful. I was out of the loop for a while. Now I feel horrible :(


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladiea
back on i phone.
momma please dont feel awful i havent been updatibf cos we r away. i am doing ok and feeling better every day. although had a bit of a wobble yesterday cos i was thinking...i found out a week ago today.
i am so glad u doing ok tho momma and everything is measuring as it should. keep us updated on ur news x

ttc glad to hear u doing well and ur feeling the baby lots. not long til u find out boy or girl! !
cc hope ur ok i think i might start uusing opk just to see where i am at now

speak soon eveyone.we r home tom so can speak more regularly! !


----------



## cckarting

glad your having a good time and relaxing try! you ready to be home yet? I'm doing good! just getting things ready for easter and doing some fishing. not worrying about the ttc thing this month, it's quite relaxing lol. decided to go back on the clomid next cycle but still don't think i'm going to temp or opk!


----------



## Momma43009

I am glad you are feeling better everyday Try! I know how hard it can be especially when you think about the oh I found out this time ago or it happened this time ago. Let us know when you return home!

I have to go shopping today because my family is having their Easter tomorrow and we are all making something. YIKES Im not the best cook lol. then we are having Easter with the DHs family on Sunday. Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## cckarting

Hope you have a great Easter momma. I love to cook and bake so I'm making Easter dinner and deserts, I can hardly wait to start cooking! It's something I'm actually good at lol! Night all


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies! 

Im not cooking this Easter. Too tired and our mothers beat us too it, lol
Dinner with my family sunday and then DHs family next weekend. 

So had my 22 weeks appointment today. Seems my fundal height(tummy measurments) are measuring 2 weeks ahead at 24 weeks. Doctor seemed a bit surprised and just said we will wait and see with the ultasound on the 17th. 

She's also given me my referal for physio, so will call tuesday when they open. And she is surprised i have made it this long as work and thinks going off no later then the end of the month is a good idea. 
Which based on today, I'd say she is right! Soooo sore today. Limping when I walk now. Im wuite the sight! Lol

DH felt a hard kick the other day, he was sooo excited!


----------



## Momma43009

Glad you had a good appt TTC! The doctor didn't seem too worried about you measuring a little ahead of schedule so that is good. Can't wait until have that ultrasound!

cc - oh I LOVE to bake. I am just not a great cook lol. I guess I need more practice. DH is mostly a better cook than I am. :)


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

Back from our little holiday and ready to enjoy a quiet Easter. I got some chocolate to melt and rice crispes so children can make little easter nests...i just like licking the spoon !!

TTC - glad ur appointment went well I hope u can give up work really soon then u can relax and hopefully have less pain.

AFM - doing ok and feeling very positive about trying again, just want AF to come now then I will know where I am. Going to wait a bit tho just to give my body a chance to recover !!

cc and momma - hope ur all doing well and have a lovely restful Easter !!


----------



## cckarting

Welcome home Try! the easter basket rice crispies sounds adorable! i wanna make some :) glad your appt went well TTC, i can hardly wait til the 17th! lol momma i wish my dh was home to cook. he likes to cook, and does make some things better than i do, but he will be helping me cook this weekend!


----------



## try4kid3

Happy Easter Ladies...hope you all managing to have a nice restful time XX


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi all,

Happy Easter! Hope everyone is having a great weekend. 

We've all been sick in my house. Dd had a fever for a few days with cold symptoms and now im super sick with a cold and DH is getting sick. So havent done too much as we've veen working. 
Off for easter dinner at my moms tonight. Doing easter bunny with DD tomorriw because i work today.

What i everyone else doing?


----------



## try4kid3

we are all just lazing about at home, my DS is playing in the garden and my DH is asleep !! LOL !!

I have begun looking at Fertility Friend and charting again, when AF arrives I will be able to start temping etc again,

Hope u r feeling better ttc !!


----------



## Momma43009

Im glad you are relaxing Try!

My family's easter dinner on Friday was really good and the kids had a lot of fun. I didn't do much Saturday which is nice lol. Sunday we woke up and I made breakfast and we colored eggs. My DD was so excited to have an egg with her name on it! lol. Then we went to my DH's parents house and had easter dinner there which was nice. It was pretty relaxing so I can't complain :)


----------



## cckarting

glad you all had a wonderful easter! hope you get to feeling better ttc. easter was great here too. we ate lunch, kids went outside to find eggs and they had a pinata. they had a blast


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

just joined slimming world again, going to lose lots of weight now...hopefully !!

Glad everyone is having a relaxing Easter and hope all is well with everyone !


----------



## cckarting

it was a great easter, but EVERYONE on fb is announcing there having a baby today! UGH


----------



## TTCinBC

Humm, ive noticed lots of people annoncing they are pregnant too. Weird! 

So I finally caved and went to the walk in doctors. The pain in my face was too much and i started getting a fever even with pain meds. I have a sinus infection. My first one ever. So am now on amoxicillian. Thank goodness for antibiotics pregnant women can take! Lol hoping i feel some relief by morning.

The easter bunny came for us this morning. DD woke us up early to inform us of allllll the chocolate eggs there was! Lol was so cute, I loved it. Will be different when there is 2 of them. Twice the fun though! 

Glad everyone's easter was good. Now...whats the next holiday? Lol


----------



## Momma43009

The people I am friends with were announcing they were pregnant when I was trying too! It was so annoying! lol.

I hope you feel better TTC! Those are no fun to have.

I am excited for Mother's Day coming up lol. I am getting a waffle maker finally! lol I know that is probably dumb but I have wanted one forever! We also have Memorial Day in May as well. My May is pretty busy actually. Mother's Day, the wedding, Memorial Day and we get to find out what we are having next month! YAY


----------



## TTCinBC

Do you have a date set for the ultrasound Momma? One more week today for us!! 

Memorial weekend is Victoria weekend up here. But generally, its called may long weekend :rofl: I have my OB appointment next month on the 23rd. Will get a better idea of what Im looking at for the delivery. If I can try a vbac or if its just best to schedule a c-section. I bet once its stinking hot I wont care how they get baby out! Lol

I love mothers day. Its eveb better noe that DD is old enough. She makes me the best little gifts at day care. I will miss when she stops making them and starts buying them. I love the homemade ones more because she is sooo proud of it. Its awesome!

Well, pain has subsided, so antibiotics seem to be helping. Feeling I'd say 25% better today, so thats great. Especially considering its beautiful out today. but DD is off to daycare and DH went fishing, so have to figure out what to do with myself. I dont want to sit inside wasting the weather.


----------



## Momma43009

No we don't have a date yet :( My next appt is the 18th but that is just to give some blood and hear the hearbeat again :) He said we can schedule it at that appt. 

I really want to do vbac but with the way I was cut I guess it makes me more prone to placental abrubtions so we will see. The doc said he was going to look in to it. I agree though, I really won't care how the baby comes out by that time!

My DD is still kind of little to understand what Mother's Day is but either DH or my mother in law always helps her make a nice little crafty thing for me :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

momma - I bet u are so excited to hear the heart beat again , I can't believe how quickly the time is going !!

TTC - good to hear the pain is easing a little for you. WOW one week until u find out...where has that time gone ?!!

AFM - well, I did a pg test today, they said to do one to make sure it's negative and that there is no remains left... but it was positive...how long do u think until it starts testing neg ? I have read it can take a bit longer that a week !!


----------



## try4kid3

PS - i have always wanted a waffle maker too !!


----------



## Momma43009

You know, I actually never took a pg test after my mc. I probably should have because I didn't get a d&c so I am not sure how long it takes. But I did get some blood tests done a couple days and then a week after the mc until my levels were finally 0.

We are pretty excited :) Most everyone thinks its another girl but my mother in law thinks boy because I lost weight in my legs and arms and am only gaining in my little belly lol. With my DD I gained weight all over. Also because the heartbeat was 150 and she said that was lower so she says boy. I am going to try not to over think it or worry about it until I know for sure!


----------



## cckarting

glad your feeling better ttc! sinus infections are terrible. I can't believe it's almost time to find out what your having, i' so excited for you. time has gone by way to fast, hopefully we'll be hearing what your having soon momma. I' not sure how long you wait try. They say the levels drop just about as fast as they rise. I would give it another week or two and try again? Not to much going on here, just going with the flow.


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, sinus infections.do suck! Lol but yea, little less pain today but still stuffed up of course. Noticed my lymph node on the side infected is huge! Lol 

Im becoming sooo impatient to find out! All i keep thinking the closer it gets is that I should have know a few weeks ago lol but ohhh weell! On the plus side, baby will be just about viable when we get to see him or her, so that will be cool. 

Do you have a scan date yet momma?

Try- Id give it another week before testing again. But yea, might take a few weeks I guess. I dont know much about levels and what not to be honest. I know my SIL and brother had to wait 1 1/2 months before the doctor gave her the ok and she had a d&c. I think its just to give your body the chance to heal incase of any scrapes left.


----------



## marathongirl

TTCinBC said:


> Yep, sinus infections.do suck! Lol but yea, little less pain today but still stuffed up of course. Noticed my lymph node on the side infected is huge! Lol
> 
> Im becoming sooo impatient to find out! All i keep thinking the closer it gets is that I should have know a few weeks ago lol but ohhh weell! On the plus side, baby will be just about viable when we get to see him or her, so that will be cool.
> 
> Do you have a scan date yet momma?
> 
> Try- Id give it another week before testing again. But yea, might take a few weeks I guess. I dont know much about levels and what not to be honest. I know my SIL and brother had to wait 1 1/2 months before the doctor gave her the ok and she had a d&c. I think its just to give your body the chance to heal incase of any scrapes left.

Hi ladies! 
TTC- I hope that sinus infection goes away soon! Can't wait until you find out what you're having:flower:
Try- just from my experience with a MMC in Nov 2011. I was actually 12w1d and the baby measured 11w5d. I had a D and C the next day and I ended up temping that month just to see if I would o and I o'd 17 days after the D and C and I bled for 14 days. I did conceive that next cycle and it was a chemical. I would say that because baby died at 8 weeks your hcg probably dropped quite a bit before you had your D and C. You might o just like a regular cycle. I think everyone is different. I hope that helps. I hope you're doing ok:hugs: I know for me the prospect of trying again really helped me get through the pain of it:flower: hang in there:hugs:


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

thanks for all ur helpful comments re testing, i think I will just wait a bit longer and hopefully my cycles will go back to normal very soon !!

Hope everyone is having a good day X


----------



## cckarting

glad your getting better ttc, try are you gonna jump right back into ttc, or taking a few cycles off?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi, 

Well a lot depends on whether my DH is made redundant. We find out on 9th May, if he is then I think we would wait until he gets another job. 

They also said at the hospital to wait at least one cycle, so u know what your dates would be...i am still having bleeding so no AF yet.

I hope we can try again soon, i feel i would want too, i have also read that it can be good to conceive within 6 mths of a d and c...so I guess it's just waiting until my cycles go back to normal. 

How r u doing cc ?


----------



## cckarting

hope you get some good news try! I'm doing good. not much new to report just bd'ing when we feel like it. hoping we O!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi everyone,

My SIL concieved within 6 months (or less then 6 cycles) after her d&c. 
I sure hope your Dh isnt made redundant! That would be a bit stressful.

Not too much going on here. 4 more days until scan day! So excited about that!


----------



## cckarting

YEAAAAH TTC! i bet the next 4 days are going to go so slow for you, hope it goes by quickly though. Hope everyone had a great weekend :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh even less then that now CC! Tomorrow is my last day of work and I'm off work until my mat leave is done. So 1 year and 3 months off work! And tuesday morning is our scan! Very excited! Less then 48 hours to go!! lol 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Back to work today... feeling a bit sad because I would have been making the announcement today. Ah well, I will just take deep breaths and get through it. Think I will be better once I have seen people. 

TTC - Ohhh not long until u find out and finish work, so excited for you !!

cc/momma/marathon - how u getting on ?


----------



## cckarting

OH MY TTC, i'm so excited for you!!!! So for an update, i was feeling really crampy yesterday so i decided to do an opk and it was neg but really dark. so i didn't drink anything held my pee and tried again in 3-4 hrs and it was pos! I got my smiley :) now fx for a bfp!


----------



## try4kid3

CC - that's great news, lots of bding then and i really hope u get that BFP !!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cckarting

thanks ttc, i hope so too! but if not i'm going back on the clomid next cycle :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies. My ultrasound is at 11am tomorrow. Very excited. Also off to my doctors for 12:30 to get my letter for my work signing me off work. Not sure how I'm feeling about it to be honest. Think I will miss working actually. But at least spring is here and I can be outside more often. Hopefully that and my DD will keep me busy enough until baby arrives. 

Glad to hear you O'd CC! That's exciting to hear without the clomid!!!


----------



## Momma43009

cc - Yay for the smiley!! Hope you can get that bfp!!

Try - I am glad you are doing okay :) 

TTC - Oh I am so excited that you find out tomorrow! Hopefully your baby is cooperating and doesn't cross their legs lol!! Do you have any guess as to what you may be having??

I am doing pretty well. I can actually feel the baby move a little which is cool. It feels like bubbles or like someone is poking me from the inside lol. I have an appt on wednesday for a blood test. Hopefully we get to hear the hearbeat again and then we schedule my ultrasound to find out what we are having. I have been busy helping planning my sister in laws wedding and my DD 3rd birthday party so I am pretty tired lol.


----------



## TTCinBC

Wow, Momma! I cant believe your 16 weeks already! Only a month until your half way and can find out what baby is!!! Glad to hear your doing well and keeping busy. I love being able to feel baby. He/she is so strong now, my tummy moves half the time with it. Lol 

Im really not too sure. Ive been thinking girl to be honest. But who knows! Lol i was convinced my DD was a boy and she definitely is not! Lol and SHE had her legs crossed, so we really didnt find out. It was more a 'it could be a girl, but im not sure' kind of answer. Lol

Im hope work wasnt too hard Trying. I cant imagine going through what you have and im so sorry. I guess every little milestone will be tough to get through. Hopefully you will have a new little baby to have milestones with soon :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear all you ladies are doing well. and you better update us as soon as you find out ttc! i'm hoping this is it for us too! hopefully i'll some some good symptoms pointing to a bfp!


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - Sooo excited for you, please let us know !!

momma - so pleased u r feeling baby move, it's such a lovely feeling !! 

AFM - I think I am oving, I woke up and thought i was bleeding but when i looked it was ewcm !! Maybe my body is now going back to normal, hopefully AF will come in two weeks then I can start charting again.

cc - gl with getting that BFP . r u charting still ?


----------



## cckarting

no i'm not doing anything try! i hadn't even been using opk's, temping, checking cm, or cp. i didn't feel right sunday that's why i did the opk and it was pos! so now it's just a waiting game to see if af shows or a bfp. i'm still really crampy though today so who really knows whats going on??? Oh TTC hurry up with your appt!!!!!!


----------



## try4kid3

Oh I have kept checking all day to see if TTC has updated LOL !! What time is it with you ? It's Tuesday 5 15pm here !!


----------



## cckarting

It's tuesday 1:25pm here right now! i keep checking too! HURRY UP TTC LOL


----------



## Momma43009

I can't wait either. I was waiting to check to make sure she had posted something but NOTHING! lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry for the wait ladies! 

Here is our little peanut saying hello! And we're proud to announce, it's a BOY!!!! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 23weeks and 4 days.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - WOW that is amazing news...congratulations TTC !! I bet ur DD is so excited to have a little brother !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks Trying!! She doesnt know yet as she is at daycare. Will be telling her when we pick her up. But she sure will be excited! 

Im still in shock its a boy. I thought girl for sure lol then again i swore my DD was a boy haha

Cant wait to start the little boy shopping!


----------



## cckarting

He's beautiful TTC! congrats on such a precious little man! boys are so much fun. so happy for you! and can't wait to hear what your having momma :)


----------



## try4kid3

Oh there are so many cute little boy outfits, I love all the little boy baby gros !! 

It's so nice to have one of each !!Do you know ur due date ?


----------



## TTCinBC

Due date is still the same. Aug 11th as far as I know. Baby was measuring right on track. So its just my uterus that is bigger then it needs to be just yet. 

Ive always loved buying baby girl clothes as they are so sweet, but im sure i will get used to the boy clothing


----------



## Momma43009

Oh yay a boy!! :) So excited for you TTC!! You just never know what you are having until that ultrasound!

Everyone in my family thinks I am having another girl. It doesn't really matter to me but it would be nice to have one of each. But then I think, two precious girls? that would be fine too!! I honestly have no idea what I am having. Just have to wait a couple more weeks :)


----------



## cckarting

do we have a name yet ttc????


----------



## TTCinBC

We kind of do CC. But I'm not totally sold on the name. DH wants to name him after his dad, and the name would be Dean. But his family has a horrible habit of calling DH's cousin and uncle Jr and Sr because they have the same name and I don't want that to happen with ours. It would drive me crazy to no ends. Soooo I've told DH I'm not totally sold on the name, he's not thrilled but said he'd think about us picking one more name and choosing his name from those two when he's born. So we will see. We have 3 months to figure it out I guess!


----------



## cckarting

i understand is he totally against using dean as a middle name??? Yeah you have plenty of time to decide, i didn't pick my boys names until the day they were born!


----------



## Momma43009

It will all work out TTC lol. Naming is actually a hard thing to do. 

Had my appt today. They took the blood for that protein test and we finally have a date set for my ultrasound. It's May 10th! So that is when we will find out. I am excited!


----------



## try4kid3

ohhh very exciting momma...not long to wait !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yay!!! Thats so close momma! And your finding out gender? 

Yep, we have some time to go. But as long as DH knows how I feel, thats all that matters at the moment. 

So how is everything else going?


----------



## Momma43009

We are for sure going to find out the gender! I will be 19w5d at the time of the ultrasound but that's close enough to 20 weeks lol. 

My DH and I are still not set on any names for either gender lol. And you do have some time. I told him we really shouldn't get into it until we find out what we are having first. And then you really have time until the baby is born!


----------



## Momma43009

Oh haha I forgot to mention when my dr was trying to listen to the heartbeat, we heard it and then I guess the baby kicked the doppler and started moving around and doing flips so it was really hard to get an exact reading on the bpm lol! My dr was surprised that baby was moving around so much. I had some orange juice this morning before the appt and I guess that makes babies move around alot :)


----------



## try4kid3

momma - that is so funny, sounds like u have a strong little bubba in there !! I have heard that sweet drinks can make the baby move a lot more !!

There is plenty of time to think about names etc...that's the nice bit to do whilst you are waiting for bubba to some out !!

AFM

My manager asked how i was doing and I got a bit upset, haven't been upset for ages so think it's probably hormones !! feel a bit silly now but I think I have been waiting for her to ask how i was. Now that conversation is done I feel a lot more relaxed arouns work.


----------



## TTCinBC

Do you think your Oing soon Trying? I know you had mentioned it a few posts ago.
Glad you can start to feel a bit more relaxed at work. I'm sure that will help you some

Momma, that's so cute. This LO used to do that all the time, except now he's a lazy bum and sleeps all day and is awake all night :rofl: He's been waking up right before I go to sleep and then I can feel him a few times during the night and when I wake up,and then he's quite during the day. Lazy bum indeed. He better not keep this routine for after he comes out! lol 

How strict are they about having to be 20 weeks in the states? I only know Canada's rules and they are stupid, lol Lucky for me I was almost 24 weeks, so didn't matter!


----------



## cckarting

glad you had a wonderful appt momma! can't wait to hear the news on your babes less than a month to go :) Lol ttc hopefully he fixes his sleep schedule and not be up all night.


----------



## Momma43009

Thanks :)


TTC - There aren't any "rules" that I know about on having to be 20 weeks or anything. It is just the normal thing to wait until 20 weeks. But on average the ultrasound can be done anytime after 18 weeks or something like that. Of course you want to wait longer if there isn't a problem so they can see everything clearly.

My DD did that with me. She was up all night when I was pg and then quiet during the day. Luckily, she was sleeping through the night before she was 2 months old. My DH said that she was rolling around when they would try and do the ultrasounds alot too. They must not like that lol.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How are we all doing ?

AFM - well thank goodness it's Friday !! this seemed a really long week LOL

Enjoy the weekend whatever you may be doing !


----------



## cckarting

hey! i know, the week has seemed really slow for me too. were having a get together tonight for a start off to race season, so it should be a lot of fun! hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Momma43009

Hello ladies!

Im glad everyone is doing well. The work week always seems to take forever and the weekend always goes by so fast!

Nothing going on for me really. Finally almost done planning my DD's bday party. I have the dress fitting this Sunday for my sister in laws wedding...nothing super exciting :) I am so tired though. I thought this was supposed to go away by now but I still am tired and have no energy!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh Momma, I've been feeling super tired this week too! I found that whenever baby would go through a growth spurt, I'd be really tired and really hungry. Just like today lol 
How old is your DD turning? 

This week has gone by slow...and I haven't even been working! :rofl:

Does any one know the rules around the dentist while pregnant? My DD has her appointment on tuesday, but am wondering when I will be able to have mine since it's been a long while. I just can't remember. I had happen to go right before I got pregnant with DD, so wasn't an issue. 

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm going to do some gardening this weekend I think. Promised my DD she could help me plant some new flowers. Just have to summon up the energy to drag my butt around. lol


----------



## Momma43009

My DD is going to be 3 on April 30th :)

That must be what is happening to me because I am just so tired. Baby is of course pretty active too :)

I am not 100% sure about the dentist thing. I know that you shouldn't get xrays of your mouth unless it is an emergency. An regular exam and cleaning won't hurt anything. They might recommend that you just wait until baby is born. It might be different where you are though.


----------



## try4kid3

TTC- i think u r safe to go for a check up, in fact I think they recommend that you do as PG can make gums softer. I don't think u can have x ray tho !

It sounds like everyone is doing nice things for the weekend, I think we are just chilling and enjoying doing nothing !!


----------



## cckarting

i know that you can't do x rays but you can do everything else. I had to have a tooth filled when i was preg with my youngest. they did everything except i didn't get the gas. i just got the numbing shot! have a wonderful weekend ladies!


----------



## Momma43009

Ugh, ladies! I am so embarrassed. We had our fittings for our bridesmaids dresses for my sister in laws wedding yesterday. I didn't think anything of it but I was standing the whole time (about an hour) waiting for the lady to look at the dress. Finally I stood up there and it was mine turn to get fitted. after about 10 minutes I started to feel sick. I guess I turned pretty pale too. Then I started to feel dizzy, shaky and lightheaded/headache. I was like oh my god I have to sit down. The lady was like oh! and brought me a chair, some water and a cookie lol. I felt better after like 2 minutes of sitting down and drinking water. I seriously almost fainted! I don't know if it was because I was standing for too long or maybe my blood sugar was low or something. 


It was weird. I have never had that happen to me when I was pregnant before. My mother in law kept asking if I had or drank that day. I did. But not since noon and it was then like 5:30 so I guess that wasnt good. Anyway, I was just a little embarrassed that I almost fainted during the fitting. I still have a headache from it today even. I am trying to eat and drink plenty of water.


----------



## cckarting

oh no momma, that sounds terrible! i'm so glad you didn't faint. I have been feeling awful for the last couple days i have a terrible headache and my stomach is just not happy with me, i think i might be getting the flu! ugh i think i'm gonna try and take a nap.


----------



## Momma43009

I just LOVE taking naps! I only get to take them on the weekends though lol.


I know. I am glad I didn't either. I guess I better keep a small thing of water and some little snacks with me when I go anywhere lol.


----------



## cckarting

i would too! keep some little candies in your purse and something to drink. that sounds scary. other than that how was the get together for the fitting?


----------



## Momma43009

It was awkward actually. Im close with my DHs younger sisters but not the older one. She gets mad about it and me and the younger ones drove there together. You could tell his older sister was upset. But what can you do? The sister that is getting married says im more supportive than the older one and she really thinks of me as a sister more than her own. Oh well. 

Anyway, the dresses are pretty and comfortable! I can have a big belly and still fit in it lol.


----------



## Momma43009

PS I hope you feel better! The flu can be the worst :(


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

momma - so glad u didn't faint, having something sweet with you sounds like a good idea, in case it is was your blood sugar level.

ttc - hope ur not getting flu and that u feel better soon,

AFM feeling pretty down at the moment. Nothing seems to be going right for us at the moment. It seems my DH is probably going to be made redundant and the waiting to find out is causing so many arguments between us. I really want some good news to come our way !!


----------



## cckarting

so sorry your having a hard time try! hopefully they get everything figured out and you dh will still have a job. i feel for you momma, luckily i my dh only has one sibling and it's a brother so i don't have to worry about stupid girl drama, i know it can be terrible i have 2 sisters of my own.


----------



## TTCinBC

Im really sorry trying! I can relate kind of. DH's boss is always trying to get rid of him. Mostly because he makes too much and she'd rather replace him with someone who makes less. In any case, it causes a lot of stress for us too. Its been going on for a few months. He is looking for somethong else before anything happens at work. But we have definitely caused a few fights between us. 
I stress out so easily when it comes to job and money stuff. My dh is a lot more laid back about it. 

I hope something works out for you trying!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Thanks for your kind advice, i think it's the not knowing about my DH job that's getting me down, just have to take deep breaths and deal with what life throws our way !!

Well, i think i know why I have felt down, woke up this morning with AF pains, so think that might be round the corner for me...would explain why I am so stressy and tearful !! Hope it comes quickly then I know all is back to normal !!

Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## cckarting

hopefully af comes and goes quickly, and everything with dh works out in your favor. I have my fx for you!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi everyone, 

Ohh I can totally understand Trying! Hope af isnt too hard on you! 

Well, i had the night from hell. My DD woke up in what im pretty sure was another night terror(walking nightmare basically) and she had to use the toilet and then she started crying hysterically and the next thing i knew, she had cried so hard she was about to throw up, except it got caught in her throat. She started jumping up and down because she couldnt breath. She was choking. Im lucky, we're lucky, ive had years training in first aid. Despite totally panicking myself, i jumped behind her and did the hymlick manuver and after a few thrusts got whatever was stuck in her throat to come out. 

I have never been through anything scarier in my whole life! When you see your child in danger like that, its weird because its life YOUR life is flashing before your eyes. It becomes even more apparent how much of your life is tied up in that child. Im still upset about it all. I was up and down the rest of the enight checking on her to make sure she was breathing. I asked her this morning if she remembered and she said no. So i guess its good she doesnt, since she is only 4. But her throat hurts this morning she said. 

Sigh...i hope i NEVER have to go through anything like that again.


----------



## try4kid3

OMG TTC - that sounds terrible, thank goodness u were able to do that Manever and get that sick out !! ur poor DD must have a terribly sore throat. I can't imagine how you felt in those moment, just thank god that you were able to help her and that she doesn't remember the incident. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cckarting

oh ttc that's terrible! it must have been so scary for you. It is funny how much your child/children take over your life, but you'd never change it for anything!


----------



## TTCinBC

You always know that they become your life when they are born, but you never truely know how much until something like this happens. Im just glad she is okay. Shes playing now, totally unaware of how bad last night was. Ahhh the innocents of a child!


----------



## cckarting

i know. thank god they don't remember most of what happens in childhood lol. when my oldest was 9 months old he pushed the baby gate down and fell down a flight of stairs. it was so scary, thankfully he was fine. children are so resilient i wish i was haha


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, my DD wasnt much older then your son and she did the same thing. I think she was maybe 13 months and hadnt been walking long. My sister was watching her and she pushed the gate over and fell down about 9 steps made of tile and then hit her head on a stack of tiles. My mom was redoing her stairs at the time. Its a scary thing. You feel like your heart stops right there and then.


----------



## Momma43009

Oh TTC I am so glad she is okay! Those types of things are very scary! Glad you knew what to do.

My DD was eating a gummy snack and she started choking. She wasn't even 2 yet and I just threw her over my knee and had to wack her a couple of times on the back to get it out. She finally threw it up. Scariest moment so far in my life!


----------



## cckarting

ughhh....i'm kinda temped to test tomorrow morning, but i don't think its going to be a bfp :( should i test or should i wait? tomorrow would be 10-11 dpo, and fertility friend has my af predicted for fri. what should I do?


----------



## TTCinBC

Uhmmm...it's totally your call. How are you feeling??


----------



## try4kid3

Do u have any symptoms CC ? 10/11 dpo may get a result, if u do an early response. fingers X if u do !!


----------



## Momma43009

Whenever you want CC. See if you can wait a little longer if you are too unsure. But I agree you should use an early response either way. Let us know!


----------



## cckarting

i do have frers, but i didn't today. i'm thinking about waiting until sat. It's one of my friends 21st birthday so i'll need to know then anyways if af isn't here. i feel fine, no real symptoms. i'm pretty sure it'll be bfn :(


----------



## cckarting

Tested this morning, bfn!


----------



## try4kid3

still early cc....fingers X u can still get that BFP

Hope everyone is ok,

AFm those AF symptoms seemed to have disappeared...wondering if it was ov cramping, yesterday I had loads of ewcm but today nothing. I feel like my body is gearing up to do something. I expect it will take a while to get back to normal. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and looking forward to the weekend XX


----------



## TTCinBC

Im sorry CC! I was really hoping it would be positive! 

Does sound like maybe you O'd try, hope it doesnt take too much longer to return to normal for you!


----------



## cckarting

thanks for the support ladies, but pretty sure af is here, right on time. started spotting and cramps are full force so by end of day it should be full flow. starting clomid on sunday, thankfully i already have it!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, the nice part is, is that your body O'd on its own this cycle, so thats good news! 
I hope the clomid is the trick to get those nice healthy eggs for you this cycle!


----------



## try4kid3

cc - I really hope the clomid works for you next cycle and you get ur BFP !!

Hope everyone else is ok X


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies, i hope so too! going to call the dr in the morning and set up for our Ovary scan, which is stupid because all they do is a pelvic check to make sure i don't have cysts. so it's a waste of time, but oh well, i guess whatever gotta do what you gotta do! starting my clomid tonight see we'll see!


----------



## try4kid3

CC - good luck with the clomid, fingers X for this cycle !!

AFM - AF arrived last night, I feel so relived, its exactly 30 days since I have operation so i know my body seems to be back to normal. I hope its not going to be horrendous tho !! CC we are nearly AF at the same time !! At least I can go back to charting now !!

Hope all u other ladies are doing ok and managing to get lots of rest !!


----------



## cckarting

that's great news try!! on day two of clomid today and I seem to O around cd 20 on or off the clomid........so looking to O on 5/16


----------



## Momma43009

GL with the clomid cc! 

Try - I am glad you are doing well and your body is getting back on schedule. 

How is everyone else doing?

Afm - It is my DD's birthday today so we will be having a yummy dinner and a small ice cream cake. We spent the weekend with my family and my DH's family so our weekend was a little busy lol. Her party isn't until May 13th which of course I just realized is Mother's Day lol. Luckily it is really just family and they don't care. 

I am really excited to find out what we are having next week! I still have no clue:shrug: but I know that I will be happy either way.


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh thats great news trying! Will you just chart this month and then start trying the next cycle? 

I hope O comes early this month CC! 

I cant wait to hear what your having Momma! So exciting! 

I have my 26th week check up tomorrow. Going to see if my doctor can comfirm that its a boy or not. Have been wondering and its bothered be that the tech said she was leaning towards boy. I sure hope it is! I bought some boy stuff! Lol 

Been sore the last few days, but have also been very busy and not taking it easy. sooo am resting all day today in hopes it eases up a bit.


----------



## Momma43009

Hope you rest and feel better TTC!

I didn't know that they said they were leaning towards a boy and not actually say its a boy. I would have been bothered by that too though. I am a worrier :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, its what they told me with my daughter too. They said they think shes a girl. They cant acrually tell us for sure due to liability. But since Ive never had any other kind of answer, I dont know if what she said is because she has to say it that way, or if because she really just wasnt totally sure. Bah...gues we will see tomorrow! Hope the radiologist can tell better then the tech lol


----------



## try4kid3

having the mother of all AFs... feeling pretty rubbish today, I thought they might return a bit lighter but NOOO !! 
Saw the Dr yesterday and having a blood test on Friday as Im hoping to have an iron infusion again just to top me up ( apparently I lost over a pint of blood during procedure so Dr thinks probably gone iron deficient again ) !!


TTC - did u find out for sure ?? hope so !!

momma - how long until u find out ??


----------



## Momma43009

Ugh Try! I remember my first AF after my miscarriage. It was not fun :( Hope you feel better soon.

We find out May 10th so its coming up!


----------



## cckarting

oh momma that's sooo exciting! it's not to far away. i'm sorry af is being horrible to you try, hopefully it eases up on you soon. ttc fx they can confirm boy for you!


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry af is so bad Trying. Hopefully it leaves pretty quickly though!

Well, had my appointment today. They did not write anything on the scan report about gender. Which is odd, but she said not every where does it. 

Anywho, everything seemed great with baby at the scan though. Good fluid levels and my placenta is to the back, so not in the way. Baby is measuring 5 days ahead. So based on that I'd be 26 and 2 days. But we aren't changing my due date. Ironic part is, that's how many days I got put back in January. lol

My fundal height is measuring WAYYY off. Last appointment it was 32(i thought she said 24) and this time it's measuring at 34 weeks. Soooo she has me going for monthly scans starting at 28 weeks to check growth. So just a few more weeks until we get to see the LO again. And could be 2 or 3 more after that depending on when baby arrives.

But here's hoping they can confirm gender in a few weeks for us!


----------



## cckarting

thats amazing news ttc, it's always great to see the baby! can't wait to hear how your next appt goes!


----------



## TTCinBC

My scans are booked. They were just going to book the one, but since they are always so busy these days I asked her to just book the rest. Can always cancel later if need be! So I go in on May 24th(a week after 28 weeks, but I figured it wouldn't be right on time) and then the next 2 are June 25th and July 25th. 

So I'm excited to see him in 3 weeks! And we will probably be able to know FOR SURE if he's a he. He can't not cooperate over 4 different scans! lol

Also got some good news about my DH's job. He's been hired into a full time position at work. His work days will always be changing, but he will always be paid the same full time wage. Basically salaried pretty much. And he's gotten another raise. So all in all, it will help a lot with the financial stress of me being off work for the next year and a bit. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## cckarting

thats fantastic news! i'm glad everything is falling into place. and if he doesn't cooperate for the next four scans i think your in for some trouble lol.


----------



## TTCinBC

That's what I think too CC. He HAS to cooperate at at least one of the next few scans. I just hope it's this next one! I want a definite answer one way or the other. We're still going with boy unless they can for sure state otherwise.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

TTC - that all sounds great, i think it's a good idea to book ur scans in then u can plan ahead. Good news for your DH too, it's great that you can relax about that !

we find out next week about my DH job, I am not holding out much hope tho !! If he does stay on I think we will be trying straight away ( at least that's what I'd like to do LOL), but it all depends on the job. It's so frustrating. 

Anyways, AF still bad but hopefully it will be better today,

Hope all u other ladies are doing ok ?


----------



## Momma43009

Ugh I hope that af gets better for you Try. Or better yet, just goes away! GL to you and your DH about his job. 

Good news for you TTC! Also, glad that you have your scans all set up :) Always better to plan.

Afm - Nothing new here really. One more week and we find out if its blue or pink. So Im excited. People at my work are telling me that I am finally showing....I was like um have you seen me these last couple of weeks? I am not huge but you can for sure tell I think! lol oh well. I saw someone yesterday that I knew years ago and we both have 3 year olds. She was like, are you pregnant? I was like yes lol. So I guess people are finally starting to notice that I am indeed pregnant and not just FAT lol!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi 

AF much better today..think i am over the worst !

Momma - not long until u find out. It's nice when u start showing ..i loved that bit . Glad u doing good


----------



## TTCinBC

Sitting here waiting to do my glucose test...yuck! And im starving!!!! You'd think they would take the fasting pregnant women in and get her going since she has to sit here for 2 hours after!


----------



## cckarting

oh ttc the glucose test is the worst! Glad to hear that af is getting beetter for you try, and gl on next week hoping he'll get to keep his job. can't wait to hear about your scan next week momma!


----------



## TTCinBC

This drink is making me want to throw up. Wonder if I have to do it all over again if I do throw up? Lol 

I really hope your DH keeps his job Trying! And im really glad your af is getting better! Always good news when it starts going away! 

I cant wait to see the results Momma!


----------



## cckarting

yes, if you throw up you have to start all over :( so hopefully you can keep it down! and you get good results. can't wait for the weekend! hope all you ladies have a good one.


----------



## TTCinBC

I started feeling better at about an hour in to the test. So the last hour was more bearable.

I'm nervous about the weekend! We have our maternity photo's on saturday. We booked saturday because it was supposed to be nice and sunny out. Now it's looking like rain!!! 
I don't know if I should ask to change to sunday when it's supposed to be sunny. They are free photo's, so I don't really want to push it, you know? 

Just hope she has an umbrella! Because only umbrella I have is a beach one, lol (we don't get much rain here) 

What is everyone else doing for the weekend?


----------



## cckarting

OH FUN! maternity pics are sooo much fun. if it's a friend i would ask to switch even if they are free i'm sure they wouldn't mind, outdoor pics are so much fun. let us know how it goes! it's suppose to rain here all weekend too, so looks like races are out for us.


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, there's only a chance of rain tomorrow. It was supposed to rain today, but nothing too much. Little sprinkles. No she's not a friend. It's a lady here in town who's wanting to expand her portfolio. I've looked at her work and she's really good, so I thought hey, I'd let her use a few of my pictures for free maternity/family photo's! We have our session free plus she will give us 15 pictures on a disk for free as well. So am super excited since we never got our annual christmas family photo's done this year(I was too sick, lol)

Anyways, I emailed her and she said if tomorrow's raining we can reschedule to sunday when it's going to be nice. And DH has the weekend off, so perfect!! 

So thought I had all my stuff in for my medical employment benefits and turns out I needed to fill out ANOTHER form! So I've done it and now need to go get it handed in as I've been without a pay check for 3 weeks already! lol


----------



## try4kid3

HI ladies,

TTC - the photos sound really good, I wish we had done something like that. I hope it doesn't rain ! fingers X !

We have Monday off over here so it's a nice three day weekend. My DS has a Beaver camp and football presentations so he's busy busy !! Other than that we will just be chilling out and hoping it doesn't rain !

Have fun everyone !!


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - I bet the pictures will be beautiful. Hope you get all of your forms in order lol.

I have a question ladies....I was getting some pain around my one hip when I got up to fast or change positions too fast. It would go away after about a minute or two. Then last night, it happened but I still feel achey :( What do you think that is? I heard it could be round ligament pain (from stretching and growing) but I am not sure if it is supposed to last this long. I didn't have this at all with my DD. It is just worrying me a little. Not sure if I should call my dr.....


----------



## try4kid3

It's probably just a bit of cramp or where baby is growing and pressing on nerves, I would check it out with Dr just to be safe, and they may give you some exercises to help stop the pain !! Hope the pain goes away quickly for you !


----------



## TTCinBC

Sounds just like round ligament pain. I had how you described it in the first few months, now when i get it its a general achiness on my sides that will stick around sometumes all day. Some days my actually tummy will hurt too, from the stretching i assume. Just feels tight and achy. 

so yea, i'd say ligaments, but if your still uncomfortable with it, no harm ringing your doctor. Thats what he's there for! 

Sounds like a good weekend to me Trying! Our long weekend isnt for another fee weeks I think. But mother's day is next weekend!


----------



## cckarting

how did pics go ttc? that sounds awesome for the lady to do that for you! So just found out that the head of the lab is pregnant. she's due in november, and she got pregnant the first month they tried! ugh i can't believe how bad it hurt when i found out. i hope i get pregnant soon because i can't stand this anymore. i've decided if i'm not pregnant by sep were done for good, and we'll just be happy with our two boys.


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, never ended up getting the pictures done as the women never showed up. Twice! Really unprofessional of her. I havent even recieved an email from her apologizing or anything. So definitely not impressed. We will be booking a well known lady here in June sometime. I just have to decide when we want them done. But am waiting to see what DH's new schedule might look like. 

Im really sorry CC. That must have been hard to hear! I really hope there's a bfp for you soon!


----------



## Momma43009

CC - Im sorry it was hard for you to hear :( it is never any fun when it takes you a little longer and some people get it on like one try! I hope you get that bfp soon!

Try - how very unprofessional of her! I would be angry. And no call or email apologizing? Thats even worse! I would for sure schedule with someone more reliable and professional.

Afm - Luckily those pains haven't been so bad. I get them every once in a while but they are not nearly as bad as they were over the weekend. I still feel the little baby kicking around so I know everything is okay :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, very unprofessional of her. But I've put it behind me already. Chalk it up to experience. It was nice and sunny so Tianna got to play at the park anyways, so wasn't a total loss!

I've been having some pressure/discomfort in my bottom region. And DH told me I started waddling yesterday! :rofl: I have a feeling LO keeps engaging and dis-engaging the last few weeks since I had this feeling about 1-2 weeks ago too. And my poor tummy has been hurting. It feels sooo stretched out, I'm concerned about the next 3 months! I don't know how much more it will stretch! lol I didn't get much bigger then this with DD, so should be interesting. 

Glad the pains have subsided Momma. I haven't had tooo many over the last few months. Not like I did the first few months. So when I do get them, they kinda make me stop and think to make sure its all okay.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

cc - I know how u feel about hearing other people getting pg. We have several people at work announcing and of course my SIL was due at the same time so that's a constant reminder. We just need to be strong and believe it will happen for us !!

TTC - what a shame she didn't turn up..very unprofessional !!Hope you get hem re done !

momma - glad the pains are better for you and you are feeling that baby kicking. Lovely !!

AFM - doing ok, waiting on news of my DH job tomorrow. We have been writing applications all weekend so hopefully we have something to go for if the worse news comes our way !!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - Sorry about your tummy hurting. That is funny that he said you were waddling! lol

Try - I hope you get good news either from his job now or a new one!

Afm - Nothing much going on here. DD's party is this weekend so I am preparing for that. And I guess on Saturday I have a kind of bachelorette party for my sister in law since the wedding is next weekend. Nails, toes, dinner and a movie lol. I don't really do that type of thing often so Im sure it will be fun! Only two more days until we find out :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Well we got the news that DH has lost his job...so far this year is not being kind to us !


----------



## Momma43009

Oh I am so sorry Try :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh I'm so sorry Trying! What does your DH do for work? Will it be tough for him to find more work? I'm sorry this year hasn't been good to you guys so far. But here's hoping it all will turn around soon for you guys! :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

i'm so sorry try, i look at it this way the rest of the year has to be pretty amazing for it being so shitty to start with! fx he finds work quickly! i'm feeling a little bit better today. it's just that i don't even like her and i knew she was going to do it, i just hoped it would be after me.......


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

thanks for your comments, my DH is a teacher, so there will hopefully be another job for him out there ! We have 4 jobs to apply for so hopefully something will turn up.

feeling more positive today and can't be down because of the children, they are so funny they keep our spirits going !

Hope everyone else is doing good, Momma - not long until you find out !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh, I hope he finds a new job in no time. Fx he gets one of the ones he applies for! 

I cant wait to find out if its a boy or girl momma!! So exciting!


----------



## cckarting

i can't wait either for you to find out momma! i'm so tired today i just wanna go back to bed ugh. fx he will find a teaching job quickly!


----------



## Momma43009

Its a boy! :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh YAY!!! Congrats Momma!! One of each! That's so exciting! I bet you guys are excited!


----------



## TTCinBC

My DH is full of useless facts and last night he told me the chances of having a boy and a girl when you only have 2 kids isn't very high(can't remember the percentage) 

That's why people call it the Millionaire family!


----------



## Momma43009

I know I was really surprised! Everyone kept telling me girl and I was starting to believe it lol but it is a boy! We are both really excited.


----------



## TTCinBC

lol everyone told me a boy, but I kept thinking girl. I should have known, I don't seem to have that mother's intuition thing when it comes to guessing what it is. I thought my DD was a boy, and I thought this one was a girl :rofl:


----------



## cckarting

CONGRATS MOMMA!!!! i'm so excited for you, two boys in this thread awesome!


----------



## Momma43009

Thank you! My DHs family is super excited because this is the first boy on that side. My family already has 5 boys and only 2 girls so they were hoping for another girl lol. Oh well. Can't please everyone :)

we are thrilled though. DH could not stop smiling after the tech told us. You could for sure see it was a boy. I know what my DDs parts looked like and this was totally different! Even my DH could see that lol. And my DH finally got to feel him kick yesterday night too. It was just an all around good day.

Is it too early to start buying boy things? I asked me DH that and he said he didn't know.


----------



## Momma43009

Oh and they said he was 11 oz which is normal. The doctor is either going to call me and let me know everything is fine or if there is a problem. I have an actual appt next week.


----------



## TTCinBC

I don't think it's too early. I bought a bunch of boy stuff the same week after we found out. I do still have a lot of neutral stuff I bought in the first few months and from when I had DD too. 

It's funny because DH was really okay with whatever we have(boy/girl) but when the tech said she thought boy, he was just the happiest! After he stopped sweating! lol He had a mini panic attack because it became more real for him once "it" had a gender. But then he couldn't stop saying things like "my son" this and that. It's cute.


----------



## try4kid3

Momma - WooooW another lovely boy ... Congratulations !! I don't think it's too early to start getting little things. So excited for you and ur family !


----------



## Momma43009

Thank you guys. I still can't really believe that I will have a boy....Im so used to girl things!


----------



## TTCinBC

I feel the same way Momma! I love little girl stuff, not sure how I'm going to change over to little boy stuff. Will be a transition for sure, lol


----------



## cckarting

momma, it's not to early! at our youngest's ultrasound they gave me a money back guarantee that it was a boy lol. boys are sooo much fun! the way they think just amazes me :)


----------



## Momma43009

Good morning ladies!

Did everyone have a good Mother's Day?


We have my DDs birthday party and it went really well. The weather was perfect because it wasn't too hot or too cold. Got my waffle maker and made homemade waffles yesterday morning :) Other than that, I have nothing going on. This week will be busy because of all the stuff we need to do and get done for my sister in laws wedding on Saturday.


----------



## cckarting

morning! mothers day was great here. boys made me breakfast in bed and we went and had dinner with the in laws and went fishing. but today my back is KILLING me, ugh it hurts just to breath. glad to hear the party went well, and have fun this weekend at the wedding.


----------



## TTCinBC

Mother's day was good here too. Went with my dd to have brunch with my mom anf sister. DH was on nights so he was sleeping lol

Wonder why your back is so sore CC. Maybe slept funny on it?


----------



## Momma43009

What happenend with your back??


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Glad u all having good mothers days. We had our here about a month ago, it is a lovely day tho !
cc - hope ur back is feeling better soon, there is nothing worse than the pain from your back 

AFM

I am doing ok, saw the Dr and my iron levels are good, i think it's because I have been taking a herbal supplement which I can tolerate. 
Have a good rest of the day,


----------



## cckarting

thanks for the concern ladies! i am feeling quite a bit better this afternoon, not sure what happened lol.


----------



## Momma43009

Wow, no one has posted anything in a while!

How is everyone doing??


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol your right momma! Things have been okay here. Just having little panick attacks about not being ready for the baby yet and having so much to do. 

I started sorting stuff today and then my dd had other plans. We ended up at the doctors thia afternoon. She was dancing and fell and hit her head on the glass coffee tabpe(with round edges!) And has a gouge on the side of her head. Luckily the doctor figured he could manage with just some steri-strips and no stitches. She's been in bed the rest of the day resting. 

Have my consulte with my OB about whether i need abother c-section or can try a vbac. And then thursday i have my next ultrasound to check LO's growth.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

It has been a long time !!

momma - hope ur doing ok and that baby is doing well

TTC - it's a hard decision to do either VBAC or c section. I decided c section cos I didn't want the dramas that I had before with my first. It was great because it was planned and so easy. But I think in hindsight i wish I had tried a natural birth because the recovery is so much better. Hope scan goes ok tho :) Hope ur DD daughter is ok, that sounds horrible :(

AFM
I have been so busy helping DH to look for a new job, he has two interviews lined up so hopefully something will turn up. I have made the decision to go to work full time starting in September, then we can start to think about TTC. It would be much better to have maternity leave on full pay rather than part time. I hate waiting but I think it's the sensible thing to do, I really want another baby and feel more strongly about it every day so I am sure we will try again.


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh i hope your DH gets one of the jobs he applies to!! What do you do for work Trying? Its always nice to have a full pay for mat leave, i agree! Thats why i stayed on at work as long as I did, to make sure it would be at full pay. 

I'd love to try vbac if im able to. The nain reasons are the recovery time/recovery in general. I dont want to HAVE to have an epidural and i also feel like i missed out on something last time. So hopefully i will at least get to try. Im fully prepared to try with the chance it could end in a c-section. And im ok with that because at least i will have tried and thats all i ask for. 

Hipe everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

TTC - I teach as well, so going full time will mean having a class ( I currently work just mornings and have small groups). It will be good to have some money again !!


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - I know what you mean. I keep reminding myself oh we have time but really, we still need to get the baby's room ready and everything else! Ugh, its just alot. We are finally finishing DD's room this weekend and then on to LO's. 

I had an appt on Thursday and we discussed my csection or vbac option. He said right now, my placenta is right next to my cervix (placenta previa) and he wants me to have a repeat ultrasound in about 6 weeks to see if the placenta moves away from the cervix. If it doesn't than it is a csection for sure. Although I don't mind at this point. As long as the baby and I are healthy. I would have like to do vbac though because I really could have done the vaginal birth last time if the cord hadn't collapsed. The recovery for the csection actually wasn't too bad for me. My sister didn't do well after hers though.

LO is very healthy and of course very active! He said we had a wild child because he moves around and kicks so much lol. Other than that, everything is going well.

Try - I hope your DH finds a job soon! I know that can be hard.


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, I have my OB appointment in the morning tomorrow(930) so I will have a better idea of what birth will look like for me I hope. A little nervous because I'm worried he will just say no to the vbac. But if there isn't any real reason, I won't let him say no. 

Also have my next ultrasound on thursday morning at 11am. So get to see LO again and will hopefully have the tech confirm he's a boy. I've been dying to know for sure! It's been killing me and I've been so weird about buy anything else since I feel like I don't have a for sure yes or no lol 

Sounds like your doing great with getting everything ready Momma! I've got a bunch of sorting and what not to do before I can really do much for getting LO's stuff ready. I've sorted most of the clothes I have for him and have put them into boxes, so I'm okay with that. But my DD has SOOOOOO much stuff I need to sort and bin/donate. And I swear my DH has hoarding tenancies! We were going through stuff today and he's was saying, well I could use that and I'd have to ask him when the last time he used it was and he of course couldn't remember so I'd make him through it out. I can't STAND clutter! 

Well off to do more sorting before I pick DD up from daycare!


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! so nice to hear from all of you and to hear your all doing well. I had my ob appt today had blood drawn today for progesterone and told me they would get back to me tomorrow or fri. and if my levels were still low they want me to start taking provera right away to try to "restart" my cycles? so we would do the provera and up my clomid. so hopefully that will get us somewhere....


----------



## TTCinBC

Ive heard of the provera. I hope if thats the direction you go that it does the trick! I think uping the dose of the clomid would be good too! Hopefully it will do the trick and you'll get that bfp soon!!!


----------



## Momma43009

Good luck with everything CC! I hope that works for you. I was on the provera before I got my bfp.

I know what you mean TTC! My DD has SO much stuff too that we are donating most of it if not all of the stuff she is too big to wear. I am really sick of all of this stuff! But you are right, I for sure want to double check when we have our next ultrasound to really make sure its a boy lol. I am still in denial or something. We have only bought like 3 outfits for him lol. We were keeping all of my DDs clothes and things just in case we were having another girl. We are trying to get everything ready...can't believe I am already more than half way done. Its gone by way to fast!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, I think we've decided against a vbac. I just saw my OB today for the first time and well, I know he wasn't trying to, but he freaked me right out! 

I always knew there was a risk to myself with a vbac, I wasn't aware that there was such a risk for baby with one. At least there is here in my town. It's mostly due to how the hospital is set up. I don't live in a major city, and yes we have a good sized hospital, but it's still small compared to some. 

Anyways, basically the chances of a uterine rupture here is 1in100 to 1in200. And if it ruptured, baby's oxygen would be in jeopardy and he could die or have some development issues after due to lack of oxygen. And I just don't think that's a risk we're willing to take. I could also loose my uterus if the damage was bad enough. 

He was also flat out and said based on my DD's birth, he did not think I would have a successful vbac. (he was my OB then too) I had 6 vaginal inductions, oxytocin drip and they broke my waters. I still only dilated 1cm, maybe 1 1/2cms. Also, inductions can increase the risk of uterine rupture. So that's something to think about too. 

DH doesn't want the unnecessary risk or stress of the vbac now. So I think it will be a repeat c-section. Of course, I'm not totally made up about it yet. I have my growth scan tomorrow morning. So we will see how big the little guy is. 



I've kept most of DD's stuff. Well, in all honesty I'm only really holding on to the clothes from the first year. Otherwise I want to get rid of it all. Too much stuff and the older she got, the more worn out she'd have her clothes by the time they didn't fit anymore, lol

I have a lot of gender nuetral stuff from the first 6 months, and even some 12 month sleeps. So definitely will be using those. Already have them out.

I went to the store the other day to get get some laundry detergent and noticed they don't sell the same Ivory snow detergent I used with my DD. They really only had one kind you bought then and I don't see it. So now I don't know what to use! There's another kind, but I'm not 100% sure if that's what replaced it or not.


----------



## cckarting

thanx! i hope so too. should be getting my call back hopefully today to see where to go from here.....how was your appt?


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh i posted just above you about how it went.

Hopefully you hear back today!


----------



## cckarting

lol! i must have just missed it. most of the dr's around here won't even attempt v bac's! can't wait to hear how your scan going tomorrow! didn't get my call today, guess i'll get it tomorrow..


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, I'm not 100% sure on what the stats of attempted/successful vbac's are for my hospital, but I do know that he's not opposed to me trying. He isn't very hopeful it will work, but he's definitely willing to give it a go if I want to. He was honest in his opinion, but he didn't over do it. He just stated what he thought and moved on. He wasn't trying to sway me one way or the other. Which was nice. 

But we'll see how it goes. Today hasn't been the greatest of days. Lots of bad news unfortunately. So much so that I haven't even gotten excited about my scan! lol 

Hopefully seeing him will cheer me up. Bad part is, I have to tell my MIL tomorrow we may not be having a vbac. She is sooo against c-sections. Sometimes I think it's because she can't be in the room. Little does she know she wouldn't be in the room if I had a vbac either lol


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - The doctor's around here will for sure attempt vbacs. But of course only if it is safe for the baby and the mother. I know if I didn't have this placenta problem it would be no problem for me to try a vbac because I had no problems with labor before my emergency csection. Luckily, my family does not care one way or another how this baby gets here lol. If I can do a vbac, only my husband and my mother will be in the room. I don't need our familys drama to come into the delivery room. With my DD, while I was having my csection, there was almost a fight in the waiting room between our families! Ugh, they just didn't get along. I told them, if you are waiting that is fine but if I hear that there is anything like that again, I will ask you to leave. It was heartbreaking to hear about that after we got home from the hospital. Luckily, no one mentioned it while I was recovering at the hospital. They have gotten better since then thank goodness.

Anyway, I hope you start to get excited to see your LO!! Im sure it will make you feel better!

CC - I hope you get that call soon. If you don't get it by a certain time, can you call them?


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, the main reason my MIL wouldn't be in the room is because my DH and my mom don't always see eye to eye on things and sometimes there tension. So I kinda already know he'd probably rather her not be there. And I can't let his mom and not my mom. So it would be just DH and I in the room. Which works just fine for me, and I know it would too for him. He's all about us sharing moments privately, lol


Had my growth scan. Baby is big for his gestational age I think. He's measuring at 3lbs 7oz. Is that big for 29 weeks? I read the average is 2.54lbs at this stage. Eeek!! 
He's also breech. I know that can change, but I think he's been breech for a long time. And if he stays that way, well that puts a vbac out of the question all together. 

Anyways, here's a picture of his chubby cheeks!! So cute! Oh and he is 100% a boy! He showed us a GREAT potty shot! Even I could tell what was what before she pointed it out. She didn't even have to look or hum and haw(was the same tech as last time) she just saw and said oh it's definitely a boy! So yay! Feeling sooo much better about that! Can now start on the boy shopping.

CC- Have you gotten your results back yet??
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound29weeks2.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - Yay! What a great picture. So glad you know for sure that he is a boy :) I don't know how much they are really supposed to weigh at certain stages. I did read that they should be around 2.5 lbs but that is just in general. I don't think that it means anything. Are you afraid he will be big?


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm not "afraid" exactly. But I'm thinking it's definitely a possibility he'll be on the bigger side. It will make a difference for me if he is. If he's bigger then what my DD was, then I'll opt for the c-section as I had a hard enough time with her. But we'll see how it goes. 

I just want to hold him already!


----------



## cckarting

what great news ttc! so glad you got confirmed it's a boy. and hopefully your days are , better than the other day. i didn't get a call back so i called them on lunch and i got the nurse and my progesterone was still low at 4.something. so they want me to start provera right away, even though i get a cycle every month right around the same time each month???? and up'd my clomid to 100, so we'll see how it goes?


----------



## TTCinBC

I guess like you said, they want to "restart" your cycles. Maybe it will help? Glad they've upped the clomid! Ive read lots of women who have needed to do that, so doesnt sound uncommen at all! 

My guess is, maybe you are ovulating, but the eggs arent very mature when they pop out? Can that happen?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

Loads has been happening on here !!

TTC - great scan picture, it won't be long until you can hold your little man :) It sounds like he is a lovely big healthy baby eeekk so excited for you and your family !!

cc - hopefully the increase in clomid will help u and soons u will get that BFP !!

momma- sounds like ur doing well, very soon there will be two lovely babies on this thread YAY !!

AFM

Well, I got the job at my work and will be full time in September...DH has no news yet but we are keeping our fingers crossed that something will turn up. 

Enjoy the weekend ladies XX


----------



## TTCinBC

Congrats Trying!!! Thats great news! Does that mean you will be trying again come septmeber?


----------



## try4kid3

yes I hope so !!


----------



## Momma43009

CC - I hope the clomid and provera works for you!

Try - Yay! Good new for you. I fingers crossed for your DH!

Afm - I have just started to get these weird pains/aches on the sides and top of my belly and my back. At first the ones on my side were the worse and now its my back :( The sides and top of my belly come and go but the back pain is constant. Not sure what is going on but it is annoying painful. Not sure what to do. I tried walking around but it didnt help. im at work so I can't really do anything. Should I call my dr or wait it out?


----------



## TTCinBC

Is your tummy tightening when this happens? Could just be Braxton Hicks. I had them pretty painful around 20 weeks-ish. Could also be your round ligaments. My tummy itself has hurt off and on over the last 9 weeks due to it being stretched out soooo much! I will get sore spots.

I guess it just depends on how your feeling. I'd say, if they are like period like cramping and your tummy is tightening, you should call your doctor. If they aren't, is there anywhere you could go and put your feet up for 10 mins? That could make a difference


----------



## TTCinBC

So glad you'll be trying again soon Trying!! Are you waiting until then to start?


----------



## Momma43009

Yes, I can actually go in our conference room and put my feet up. I will try that. Im going to see if they go away or at least get better. It has been going on for about 2 hours. It switches because now I am having them in my lower abdomen and it feels like period cramps. It is constant pain. UGH lol. I may just call my dr to see what he says. I hope they are just braxton hicks.


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, I think if they don't ease up or go away after having your feet up for about 10-15 mins, I'd give your doctor a call.

Oh, and drink a lot of water right now too! It can be caused by not having drank enough water lately as well


----------



## Momma43009

I sat with my feet up for a while and I think they eased up a little. I still have the dull painful ache in my side and back but I do think its a little better. My stomach is still tight. Ugh. I just wish it would go away. Its been like 4 hours.


----------



## TTCinBC

Well maybe no harm in calling your doctor just to see what he/she thinks.


----------



## Momma43009

I didnt call yet. It didnt feel too bad after a while but my back hurts still. Im hoping it will be gone by tomorrow so we will see. Just going to take it easy tonight.


----------



## TTCinBC

Have you been drinking enough water do you think?


----------



## try4kid3

Hope ur feeling better momma :) hopefully a night's rest will help


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Hope u r all doing ok XX


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi Trying! 

Im doing ok. Actually Im currently sat here with a bag of frozen veggies on top on my tummy. Im trying to get baby to flip. He's breech right now and its becoming too much having his head in my ribs all the time. I cant breath very well these days. I think all it's doing is irritating him lol he's squirming lots at the moment.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Momma43009

Haha nice TTC! I hope he flips for you! Let me know if that works :)

Im doing ok. None of those pains anymore thankfully. They went away over night. Did some major cleaning out of my DDs clothes. Big relief. LO is kicking away as usual. We can see him kick through my belly now lol. I think I look bigger than I should be. Dr says my uterus measures right on track though...oh well. Lol


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm still sorting through all DD's clothes! I never realized how much she has(I never threw any of it away!) And I really do think this will be our last baby, so I'm trying my best to get rid of as much as I can. We have these swap/sell sites for our area on facebook and people put lots of clothes up, so I've put some of these clothes up and have already sold a bunch. All her stuff is in really great shape as I made sure to get stains out before I packed it all away. So will probably take the money from it all and buy some clothes for baby boy. 
Or put towards the belly casting I want to do at the end of next month! lol

Well it didn't work. He just squirmed a lot and moved down a bit, but no flipping. At least he's moved down a bit and it's a bit easier to breath. I'm going to keep trying though. But will be putting a warm rice bag(kinda like a heating pad) on my pelvic area and the cold veggies on top. Should entice him to move more. That and I will be spending more time on my birthing ball and will be doing the 'on all fours pelvic things'. lol I did them with my DD and it helped her flip. So here's hoping it will this time too!


----------



## TTCinBC

Really glad to hear the pains went away! It does sound like what I went through about your stage. I went and saw my doctor because I'd never experienced anything like it and she checked to make sure my cervix was still closed. They went away, and now I just have regular braxton hicks.


----------



## cckarting

sounds like everyone is doing wonderful! try that is great news on the new job, and getting back to ttc! i'm so excited for you. Happy to hear the babies are doing well, and everyone is feeling better. I hope your baby turns ttc! afm still waiting to finish my provera and get af.....


----------



## TTCinBC

How long do you have to take the provera for CC? And when is AF supposed to come after finishing it?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies,

well, AF turned up on Monday which gives me a 28 day cycle !! I feel like now my body is back to normal. Have been feeling very broody these past few days but I think probably just hormones LOL. I am going to try and start charting to give me something to do until we start trying again. I think if we start in August that would be ok !

Glad u all doing well ...when are all your due dates again ?


----------



## TTCinBC

That sounds like a good idea Trying. The charting will definitely make you feel ready once you start ttc again. 

Im due August 11th. But may ve a bit earlier if I decide to have a c-section.
Part of me is leaning towards just having one since its easier and my DH wants me to, but oddly enough, I feel like Im letting other people down if i have one. Its really weird!


----------



## Momma43009

That's great Try! It always feels good to get back on your regular cycles. 

I am due Sept. 29th but also may have to go early if my placenta previa doesn't correct itself....

I have a question, sorry if its TMI but its weird. I woke up this morning and had some orangish color discharge going on. It has happened before to me and I really don't know what it is. I heard it can be from the vitamins I am taking but who knows. I don't have any other "symptoms" so I am not sure....it I guess could be considered "pink" too but mostly looked orange to me.


----------



## try4kid3

Momma - sounds like it could be from the vitamins, maybe stop taking them for a bit and see what happens ??

AFM

We my DH only went and got himself a job !!!! We are soo pleased after these weeks of mega stress !! Looks like baby making will be back on track YAYNESS !!!


----------



## Momma43009

YAY Try! I am so happy for you and your DH!

I don't want to stop taking the prenatal vitamins...maybe there are some different ones that I can try...


----------



## cckarting

what wonderful news try!!! looks like everything is going in the right direction for you now :) i'm suppose to take the provera for ten days and then should get af 3-7 days after i finish. so ten days will be on sat so we'll see when af shows up!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh that's fantastic news Trying! Will you be starting to try earlier then August? Or just going to chart and start when planned? I'm so pleased for you guys!! 

Momma, maybe try switching brands, but also mention it at your next appointment. I don't know about that color, but I know that yellow and greenish can be signs of infection. I wouldn't worry too much, but definitely mention it next time you see your doctor and in the mean time, switch to a different brand. 

CC- so hopefully by next weekend you will have your AF. What happens if it doesn't show? Or is that even a possibility?


----------



## TTCinBC

AFM- Finally found a Doula in the area who's available. She's also very pro-vbac and has more experience with them. She has even referred me to an OB here that is vbac supportive and also happens to be the top OB in the area. We're meeting with her next week.

Only problem is...my DH. He's being stubborn about a Doula as he feels she will take away from his role in the whole process. He's pissing me off about it to be honest. He's never even read up on what a Doula is and has this strong dislike for them already! He's just informed me he doesn't even like the idea of a nurse being there! WTH! Grrr....Anyways, he's agreed to meet with her, and I'm hoping from now until then he will be more open minded to the whole thing as I've made it extremely clear how important having one is to me and that I don't know if I will even try a vbac if I don't have one. Which means he won't get to have ANY role in the birth as he will be sat behind a curtain just like me. 
Sigh...men can be so stupid sometimes


----------



## cckarting

sorry ttc, hopefully your husband comes around and get make a good connection with your dula. started spotting yesterday, so af came today! stopping the provera 3 days early and will be starting my clomid on sat!


----------



## TTCinBC

Did the doctor say you could get your af while still taking the provera?
That's awesome that it came! Hopefully your body is reset and ready now!!


Thanks CC- But I guess it's kind of a mute point now anyways. We met with our doctor this morning and she had the results from my scan last week. They got some extra info on my scar(at my request) and it's thinner then normal. So that's not good. It can increase my risk for uterine rupture. Soo, after crying in the doctor's office( i feel bad for making her feel bad! Stupid hormones!) we've decided to just do the repeat c-section. 

It's not what we wanted, but it's what needs to happen now. I just keep telling myself it's not HOW he gets here, it's that he GETS here. 

We've laid out a clear birth plan that we will relay to our doctor's when the time comes. I'd like to hold him in the OR if I can(I did with my DD) and then my DH is the only one to hold him until I am out of recovery and back in my room. Which shouldn't be an issue as we've also discussed the fact that I'd like to not call any of our family to come to the hospital until AFTER I'm back in my room. We want to have a little bit of alone family time the 3 of us before everyone comes to see him. And even then, I only want immediate family(parents/siblings and DD of course) to come to the hospital for the first few days. I don't want to be overwhelmed. 

And we don't want him to get any formula from the time he's born until when I'm able to breast feed him. Which we're both feel very strongly about. 

So I imagine it will either be the week of July 23rd or July 30th we'll be having him. Just have to wait to hear back about OR times.


----------



## Momma43009

CC - That is great. Hopefully everything works out for you!

Try - I know what you mean. That is my problem right now. I am right now more at risk for uterine ruptures so until they see my next scan, its another csection for me. Oh well though it doesn't bother me. I don't know what they do during a normal csection though. I hope I can hold him or at least my DH can after he is born in the OR. But maybe my placenta will "move" up and I can try a vbac. We will see. my next appt is the glucose test and then I will schedule my next ultrasound. He might have to come a little earlier than the 40 weeks though.

I tried really hard to breastfeed with my DD but it just didn't work. I pumped for a couple of weeks but after that she had to be formula fed. She would not latch on. I have something weird with my nipples (sorry tmi). They don't "stick out" like they should so the baby can find them and latch on. I was pretty heartbroken but what are you going to do. It sucks though because I for sure had enough to feed her! :)


----------



## TTCinBC

I think there are ways to help with that problem with your nipples now. Your meaning they were more "innies" then "outies"? Not sure what it is, but I know I've heard of ways. Maybe see a lactation consultant before having LO? Why will he be coming early? 

I had milk production issues with my DD. So she was half and half fed until she was 5 months and I went back to work. Then she was just formula. I was even on domperidone to help my milk along, but just didn't cut it. So REALLY hoping that since they hurt a hell of a lot more this time, and STILL hurt, that BF will be easier for me.


----------



## Momma43009

I did see a lactation consultant after DD was born. They didn't say anything about any ways to help with my more "innies" lol. I will have to see one again because I will for sure be trying to breastfeed again. Even if I have to pump. He may be coming early if I still have the previa. They are worried about the abruptions so they said he might have to come a little early. But only if this previa doesn't fix itself!

Mine didn't hurt too bad when I was breastfeeding or before my DD was born. BUT they did get pretty big! lol not that they need to but it was quite dramatic lol. I went from a nice C cup to a huge D. They stayed that way too....I was producing enough even when I stopped pumping. It took a while for it to go away.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Lots of conversations on here..

TTC - I think the risk of Uterine rupture was a reason why we chose a c section. It's good to have a birth plan and will be lovely if you can hold him straight away !!

cc - sorry AF came, hopefully that clomid will give u a BFP

AFM - we have decided to start trying again so watch this space.. still on day 5 but looking back at my charts to see when we bd last time to see if that brings us luck !!


----------



## cckarting

try thats great news! i can't wait for you to get your bfp! ttc sounds like you have a great birth plan in order, and momma i hope you get some good news at your next scan. so af is a lot different than it usually is. it's not really heavy yet??? usually i'm really heavy 1-3 and light 4-5. but who knows.


----------



## TTCinBC

That's great news Trying, can't wait to hear how it's going.

CC- where in your cycle did he have you start the provera? Could it be that maybe there wasn't enough lining built up yet, so it will be a light af?

Momma- I really hope your previa sorts itself out. I can't remember, if it does sort itself out, were you going to try a vbac?

Afm- My sister came and helped me do a bunch of cleaning/organizing today, and now I'm seriously paying for it. I can honestly say I don't think I've ever been this sore outside of after I had my c-section! I was going to head out to this big huge craft sale thing called Creative chaos tonight for a bit, but there is no way I will be able to do that. Stupid SPD. Hoping that after resting tonight that I will be able to go tomorrow morning. 

I can't wait until this spd corrects itself and i can get on with my life, lol


----------



## cckarting

i started my provera 4 days before af was due. so not really early in the cycle? on to my second day of clomid today, still feeling pretty good so far this cycle. sorry your feeling terrible ttc not to long before your beautiful baby is here and you can get to feeling better!


----------



## TTCinBC

You upped your dose of clomid for this cycle right CC? Glad your feeling good! 


AFM- had a lovely brunch out this morning with my DH and DD and am now stuffed to the gills. I woke up craving pancakes and cheesecake and tomato soup! lol Was the oddest combo I've craved yet. 

SPD is a *bit* better today. Still pretty sore though. Also had a major seized calf muscle the other morning(charlie horse) have been getting them off and on for a few months now at night, but I used to get them when I danced/figured skated so I know how to get rid of them. This one wouldn't go away though, was horrible! And now my calf has felt like it's been bruised for the last few days. Weird? lol Oh well, things aren't too bad though. Just generally tired, which is to be expected the bigger he gets. 

Told my mom about our birth plan for the c-section and she was pretty good about it. I can tell it bugged her a tad bit, but nothing she was going to voice as she knows how difficult this has been for me. But it was never my mom I was worried about telling. It's DH's mom. She's been posting stuff on Facebook about how she can't wait to get him in her arms and on an on. So I know she's not going to be too impressed with having to wait until he's 3-4 hours old to see him. But ohhh well, not my problem! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## cckarting

yep we uped the does to 100! start my 3rd clomid pill tomorrow so hoping i'm heading in the right direction. glad your mom took your news well, and i'm sure that dh's mom will be fine, if not oh well she'll have to live. lol.


----------



## TTCinBC

I can't wait to see when the clomid works!! I'm so excited! I've heard good things for women who are on the 100mg dose after the 50 not working. 

It will be a good month for you I think!


----------



## cckarting

i'm so mad, so my dh has just been bringing me all my pills and not even paying attention, and i took it myself this morning and i was only taking 50mg and not 100! so i only took 50 sat and sunday 100 today.....do you think it will mess me up if i finish out on 100?


----------



## TTCinBC

humm, I'd give your doctor a call and see what he says? I don't really know the effect of that. I'd be so upset with my DH too, so I don't blame you there!


----------



## try4kid3

not sure either cc - maybe call the Dr just to check ?? 

Hope everyone is ok, we have a two day special holiday to celebrate the Queen's diamond Jubilee, there is a lovely relaxed atmosphere all around ...and this means we can get down to some well times bding LOL!!

Really excited about trying again :)


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - Yes, if the previa does sort itself out then we will be trying vbac. We will just have to wait and see though.

cc - Are you going to call your dr? I would just to make sure. 

Try - I am glad you are relaxing! GL on all of your bding lol.

Afm - Nothing much going on here. Next week is my lovely glucose test lol. So not looking forward to that. My sisters had the gestational diabetes and I know what symptoms they had and I do not have any of them. I am just looking forward to my next scan and when my parents and sister come up to visit in the beginning of July.


----------



## cckarting

nah! i decided not to call the dr. i don't really see the harm in it. i was suppose to be taking a 100 anyways, so i don't see how doing 50 for two days and doing 100 for 3 days is going to hurt anything. plus it's to late anyways cuz i started taking the 100 yesterday!


----------



## Momma43009

As long as you are okay with it CC and you feel fine, you should be good.

I jumped on the scale today and noticed that I have barely gained 10 lbs! That is good for me lol since I was a little overweight to begin with...the dr hasn't said anything about my weight while at my appts either so yay. With my DD I gained 61 lbs! Yikes! I won't do that again. My goal is to only gain around 25-30 lbs and so far, that looks good :)


----------



## TTCinBC

I was doing so well with my weight gain this time around too. And then I gained 3lbs in 2 weeks at my last appointment! lol So that puts me at 18lbs now and I suspect I will gain probably another 6-10lbs in the next 8 weeks. Hoping for the lower end of that scale, but all my cravings have come back...and with a vengeance! I guess without the MS to battle off the cravings, I have no self control lol


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear that your weights have been staying down! hopefully you all have a nice day tomorrow.


----------



## Momma43009

Yeah but that isn't wouldn't even be 30lbs. That is really good :) That is the goal weight gain lol.

thanks CC!

I am really hoping that I only gain about 25 lbs. I kept some of it from my DD and I know I will have a hard time getting it off again lol. Oh well. I am eating a little better (because I am craving fruit) and I walk a little but everyday which is way better than I was doing with my DD.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

I am very impressed that you are all controlling your weight...it's so worth keeping it down if you can. I regret not being more controlled when preggy with my two, it's such hard work now to keep my weight healthy !!

AFM

Well, I am not temping but we are hoping to bd on days 8,10,12,14,and 16, although not sure if we will manage all these times LOL !! I Keep day dreaming about being pg again, didn't realize how much I want to be pg until we started trying again :). Hopefully it won't be a huge wait !!

cc - where are u in ur cycle ? I am CD9..are we near ?


----------



## cckarting

yea try! i am on cd 7 today, so were pretty close :) except i seem to O way later than everyone else......like cd 20ish? so it's kinda hard to stay on track with me lol


----------



## TTCinBC

I ovulated on cd 19 or 20 the cycle I got my bfp and it would have been my shortest, something like 34 days I think. 

I really hope the upped dose of clomid does the trick this time CC. Even with the first few days dose lower. 


Sooo tired today! I slept fairly well last night and was tired within an hour of getting up. And now it's only almost 1pm and my eyes hurt Im so tired. So off for a nap I think. Can't stay awake any longer! lol


----------



## cckarting

lol i wish i would have gotten a nap today! i'm super tired too but luckily i'll get to go to bed here in about 2 and a half hours, and i'm kinda pumped about it! but then i have to get up and go work at the clinic tomorrow :( i just wish i could stay home.


----------



## TTCinBC

I slept for about 2 1/2 hours and I did not want to wake up! I swear I could have slept through the evening and night no problem. Wonder how much of this tiredness is because of the rain. It's been raining for about 3 days now! lol 

I'm so glad that your so positive about ttc again Trying! that's so awesome!


----------



## cckarting

so i guess i got my wish. little one is running a fever so we stayed home today, and go in to the dr this afternoon!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh no! Hope your LO is feeling better soon CC. Its sad when kids get sick. I hate when my DD is sick, i feel so helpless


----------



## try4kid3

cc - hope all is ok with LO and that you manage to get some rest

TTC - glad u r doing well, even if a little tired !!

AFM - well, we managed another BD last night, a little bit off the pattern now so BD on days 8,11,13,15 ..hopefully this will work !!


----------



## TTCinBC

I cant wait to see how it goes for both of you this month!


----------



## cckarting

i'm so excited for you try! hopefully you get your bfp right away. and little man is feeling fine today! super excited to go out and stay with grandma so me and dh can go out for our anniversary. it's actually tomorrow, but he races tomorrow so were celebrating tonight!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oy, I just spent 6-7 hours in the emerg at the hospital. I've been having heart palpilations A LOT today. At some points it would be so bad I could hardly feel like I was catching my breath and my chest was heavy. Anyways, spent a long time there, they did every freaking test I think they could have done, blood gas(O2 levels) urine, x-ray of my chest, ultrasound of my legs(blood clots) blood tests and non-stress test for baby and of course regular blood work all to find out...I'm anemic! lol I understand they had to rule everything out, but geezzz. lol 

So need to up my iron intake. What a looong day. I'm totally exhausted and off to bed shortly and will hopefully sleep all night. Mind you, I'm still getting the palpitations and shortness of breath, but nothing like what it was like earlier, so for that I'm thankful


----------



## Momma43009

Wow TTC! I am glad they found out what was wrong! That is scary. What a busy day.

Try - GL! I can't wait to see if you get that bfp!

CC - Hope you had a good time with your DH!

Afm - Well, I just realized that I started my 6th month today! At least I think so anyway lol. Only 3 more weeks to go until my 3rd trimester. Crazy.


----------



## try4kid3

momma - sooo excited for you !!! Time just races away when you are expecting !!


----------



## TTCinBC

It's so exciting to get to the last trimester. I found though that time felt like it slooowed down! lol I've only got about 7 weeks, maybe 8 left. Depending on when my OB books the OR for. So very exciting! I just wish he'd call me with my OR time already, lo 


How's everyone doing?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Hope ur all doing ok 

TTC - Hope you have got over ur ordeal at the hospital, Ihope they gave u something to increase your iron. I can't believe u only have 7 weeks left, WOW baby will be here b4 you know it !!

Hope everyone else is ok too, 

AFM - well, we managed to bd last night and gonna see if we can bd again tonight. It's weird but I don't feel like I have all the fertile cm that I used to get. I hope I am oving !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thats a bit odd trying. Ive heard good things about drinking grapefruit juice to help with cm.


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies hope you had a good weekend!.that sounds so scary ttc, i'm glad your feeling better. and try i have my fx for your bfp! I can't believe how fast time has gone for you momma!


----------



## Momma43009

Try - Hmm I am trying to remember what happened with me but I honestly can't! Maybe the grapefruit juice will help. I just know that I always get quite a bit when I was o'ing!

TTC - Wow, time really has flown! I can't believe you will get to see your LO so soon! I know what you mean though. Sometimes I feel like time has flown and then sometimes I feel like it is taking forever!

cc - How have you been feeling? How is your cycle going?


Afm - Nothing new. Had a pretty good weekend. It was so hot here! Luckily we are do for some rain today or tomorrow. I saw at the store they had little bottles that were on sale and I just couldn't resist buying them. They were blue and green lol. I am going to try and breastfeed but I know I will also probably have to pump too. I can't wait to have my next ultrasound so I can for sure know that this LO is a boy lol. Then I can start getting the stroller and car seat and such. Anyway, my DD is finally getting the hang of potty training. She is very stubborn lol. She needs to be potty trained before she can go to her preschool in the fall and I would like a few months to NOT have to buy diapers or pull ups lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Potty training was tough for my DD. She was so stubborn she didnt want to poop on the potty and ended up holding it all the time and she would get sooo backed up it hurt her when she had to go. She even threw up a few timws frim holding it so long. She even had to go on lactulose to help. But it took as a good solid year and a half to have her potty trained day and night. She's been out of pull ups for about 7 months now. Maybe longer. But she still has accidents at night sometimes.

I cant believe that she has to be potty trained to go to preschool. I dont think thats a requirement here. But it could be at some places for all i know i guess. 

I hope she picks it up soon!


----------



## try4kid3

momma - glad LO is getting the hang of potty training. It is so nice not to have to worry about using a potty when we r out and about. I bet those bottles looked cute !!

Well, I've had much more cm and it seems more watery, maybe a bit eggwhite so hopefully ov is just around the corner. Calendars said today but I think maybe tomorrow. Going to BD tonight if DH is up for it LOL !!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

sometimes my DH didnt have a choice, he had to be up for it lol. Good luck Trying hope you guys catch rhis time! That would be wonderful!


----------



## cckarting

GL with potty training! my oldest took a while for pooing, but not to bad and i had to stop giving him anything to drink after supper except to rinse his teeth and a sip before bed or he would wet himself. nothing new here! my cp is still really hard and closed so no O yet......should be cd 13 today??


----------



## try4kid3

cc - what day do u normally ov on ?? I think I am around CD16 ??


----------



## cckarting

I usully O around cd 20 or so......who knows these days :S


----------



## Momma43009

Good luck to both of you with o'ing and bding lol. 

Yeah, my DD doesn't do too well when she has something on her bottom like pull ups or underwear and what not. She doesn't pull them down to go lol. She does super well with just running around with no bottoms on! She just sits on the potty and goes both poo and pee. Since she has that down, I am working on the pulling her bottoms down before she sits. The joys of motherhood lol!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea my DD was pretty similar with the panties and pullups. When she was at home she'd just run around in her top and we'd have the potty in the living room and at daycare she'd be in a long t-shirt to cover up her bits.


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh momma, you passed your V-day!


----------



## cckarting

morning ladies! not much new to report here, going out of town for K's baseball game today so that should be fun. still no hints to when i'm going to O or not.....so just going with the flow lol


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - what do you mean I passed my v-day?


----------



## TTCinBC

Opps, v-day is viable day. Baby becomes viable if born at 24 weeks

Have fun at the baseball CC. Hope you O soon!!

So i just found out that my brother and SIL's baby is okay and no heart defects! (My niece has had 2 open heart surgeries and.still needs more) and they also told them the sex, and its a boy! Our boys will be 3 months apart and our girls are already 10 months apart. So nice!


----------



## Momma43009

oh nevermind about the v-day thing lol. I looked it up. I honestly never knew about that! I didn't know it was such a big deal but now I understand.


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol its not a really big deal. I think for some ladies though ita a relief to get to that stage. Just one more milestone.


----------



## Momma43009

I agree. It is a nice milestone lol. I just can't wait to have my next ultrasound and see this LO again and to see if things have migrated.

I am glad to hear about your new soon to be nephew! My oldest sister was born with a "hole" in her heart and had 2 or 3 major open heart surgeries when she was younger. Luckily, niether of her two kids had that problem and none of my other nieces or nephews do either.


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - how lovely that ur LOs are so close together and is well, that must be such a relief ! My sister's chn are the same age as my two and they are all so close it's like they are brother and sister !!

momma - going past V day is so exciting and a relief to know that baby would be ok if he came early. GL with the scan !

cc- hope u ov soon, are u using opk ?

AFM - well, I think I ov yesterday or Monday ??but not sure really as didn't have very much cm compared to before MC. I did have kinda sore BBs but nothing how they used to be ?? I think I might use an opk next time just to see if I am actually oving and I think I will temp as well.


----------



## try4kid3

Have huge amounts of EWCM this morning, think I am oving a bit later this cycle...grrr have to wait until DH comes home now :(


----------



## KellieB

HI, i am on day 10 today!!! I have two boys struggled to catch with the first but no problems with the 2nd, but have been trying for nearly 9 months for #3 (different partner). Just started this month to try an ovulation test, it says i should start testing day 12 as i have 28/29 day cycles but I am sure i ovulated today so tested to be sure but it didnt confirm anything?? so very confused..... will try again tomorrow though i think just to keep track xoxo good luck for this cycle and fingers crossed for those BFP for us


----------



## cckarting

GL on catching your egg try! I'm not sure about using opk's this month or not.......not feeling anywhere close to O'ing :( hoping i do soon though. should be around cd15 or 16 today so i would guess i would O on sunday or so?


----------



## try4kid3

cc - I hope u ov soon!!

I haven't used an opk this month cos I'm pretty sure I ov today. We managed to get a bd in this evening, my poor DH is so knackered after this week LOL !! I think we started bding a bit early and should have waited until CD 12...oh well I guess i am in the TWW now...hope u join me soon cc !!

Welcome KellieB - maybe try again in the evening, I would sometimes get a pos opk by the evening !! GL for ur BFP !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Sounds like you O'd to me Trying! Can't wait to see what this TWW brings for you!

And I hope your O comes soon CC! 

I missed taking my extra vitamins yesterday and am feeling down right exhausted! 
Trying, is it you who has to have iron transfusions once in a while? When your really low do you feel exhausted?


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - yes I have the iron transfusions. When my iron was really low I felt sooo tired and would sleep throughout the day. I also would be very emotional and really down with it too. I have found some herbal tablets that suit me and have increased my iron by quite a bit...the tablets the Dr prescribed made me really sick :(

Are you taking an iron supplement ?


----------



## TTCinBC

I have my doctors appointment in the morning and have been waiting to go on something in case she wants me on something specific. I might just pop into the health store and get some supplements. I didmt realize it could affect my mood too! I havent been the nicest lady. I just fogured it was all hormones but maybe some is low iron. I know the exessive tiredness is low iron.


----------



## Momma43009

Whew I finished that nasty sugar drink and had my blood drawn lol. LO's heartbeat was 140 which is good and they said it was nice and strong. I won't get that next ultrasound until 32-34 weeks though :(


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! i calculated and i'm only on cd 15 today, so i shouldn't O for 5 more days! thinking i'm going to start opk's tonight, or tomorrow!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh that's great news CC! I really hope your O comes strong this month and you guys catch the egg!

I hated that drink Momma. Mine was like a flat orange pop but with more syrup in it. Bleck! Made me feel sick the first 30 mins after wards. Thought I was going to pass out! 
That sucks you have to wait so long for another scan! Will you guys be getting a 3D one at all? 

Well baby is good, my hemoglobin is a bit low, but she said that's due to the low iron. She said it's up to me if I want to take the supplement. She said it makes some women sick and they can't handle it and since I've been a bit sick the last few weeks, it's my choice. DH thinks I should go out and get broccoli sprouts and try those first and if I don't see a difference then try the supplement. So I think that's what I will do as I've also read the iron can make you constipated and I don't need anymore then what I'm already dealing with! lol Still no date for my c-section. Had to call the OB's office again to make sure the message got passed along. Receptionist was really nice and pulled my chart and said she will try and get a minute with him today and call me back. So hopefully I will know sometime...anything! Soon! I'm tired of waiting and wondering when it will be. lol


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - eating greens is a great way to get iron so hopefully that will give you an energy boost. I couldn't tolerate the tablets at all, I was just sick all the time. Hope u find out soon when ur c section date is...so excited for you !!

cc - good idea to do opk, at least then u will have some idea when u ov. 

momma -glad baby's heart beat was nice strong !!

AFM - feeling ok, think i am 2 dpo but of course no symptoms, I feel a bit funny about trying again, like I am a bit numb to it..I am so scared if the same thing happens again. Oh well, I have to be strong and believe when it happens all will be ok :)


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - No, I don't think we will get the 3D one. My hospital doesn't do the 3D ones. I would have to go to a different place to get it done and it isn't "necessary". Although, I would love one lol.

GL CC! Can't wait to see what your opks say.

Try - I know what you mean about trying again. But, it will happen when it is supposed to.


----------



## TTCinBC

We were going to get a 3D one, they are private here and cost about $200 for it, but then I was told I would be having monthly scans, so we just didn't feel the need to go and have it done. The last one I had was pretty good, even showed us the chubby cheeks! lol 

I'm sorry your feeling that way Trying, I'm sure it's normal to feel how your feeling. I probably would be too. It will happen for you, I just know it :hugs:


AFM- well my OB office called back yesterday and my OB had sent a request in to the hospital already, they've(the hospital) have just been dragging their bums I guess. Anyways, my OB has requested either August 3rd or August 6th for OR dates. But Aug 6th is our Provincial Stat holiday and hospitals don't book electives on stats, so I'm guessing that as long as the 3rd isn't totally booked already, that will be when I'm having my LO. I just need to wait for a call from the hospital. Very excited to know a better idea of when he's coming! Only 7 more weeks!


----------



## cckarting

ttc that's great news you only have 7 weeks left! i totally understand how you feel try, keep your chin up and stay positive and you should have your bfp in no time! went out and got opk's today, and neg surprise surprise! but hopefully i'll have a pos one by monday?


----------



## TTCinBC

Have you been checking your cervix CC? Any changes there?


----------



## cckarting

cervix was still hard and low yesterday!


----------



## TTCinBC

Huh, well I sure hope it happens for you soon!!


----------



## janedoe21

im on cd8.started my opk today since this was my first period since getting off of mirena.it took 10 weeks so i dont' know how my ovulation works now.glad to have found a few cycle buddies now


----------



## TTCinBC

janedoe21 said:


> im on cd8.started my opk today since this was my first period since getting off of mirena.it took 10 weeks so i dont' know how my ovulation works now.glad to have found a few cycle buddies now


Hi Jane! Have you tried temping to go along with the opks? 

Temping was the most reliable thing for me. I could never remember to use the opks, lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi Jane

I am going to temp next cycle ...it's so useful to find out where you are in a cycle !


----------



## cckarting

opk's still neg, hoping i'll get a pos soon! hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Nothing to report symptoms wise, felt sick yesterday but not today and bbs not sore at all. I think we should have bd after ov day, oh well we will do this next time !!

How are all you lovely ladies getting on XX


----------



## cckarting

hey try nothing new to report here either! i have my fx for you, i don't think that i o'd again this month.......i go to the dr on tues to confirm that i didn't o. so i guess onto next month!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

cc - still nothing new today, in fact feel really well and bbs still not sore at all !! Hope ur doc has good news for you


----------



## TTCinBC

Do you think you will wait until af is due to test or? 

Sorry you havent O'd yet CC. I hope you can get to the bottom of it soon! 

Afm-not too much, just waddling along. DD went from full time daycare to part time this week, so had her home yesterday and the day before. My god, she's been like the energizer bunny lately! Lol
Spd has been pretty crappy lately. Was at an auction last night and sat for 3 hours so am super sore from that. Only 6 more weeks to go!!! Been really hot here today and im sat infront of a fan with my central air on, lol. Growth scan on monday!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

BFN today on frer, not going to test again now, just wait for AF to arrive :( 

TTC - 6 weeks to go !! amazing hope u r managing to stay cool !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh im sorry trying! Its just your first month back at it. Will keep loads of positive thoughts that it will happen soon! 

Staying cool....as long as i dont leave my house im good lol


----------



## try4kid3

going to be good and temp this cycle !!


----------



## TTCinBC

temping sounds like a good plan! It made me feel like I was taking control of things. Of course I really wasnt, but it was nice to feel that way anyways, lol


----------



## cckarting

so i think i O'd, or am going to O!!!! took a test lastnight at 11 when i got home from a trip to the zoo and it was way darker than any other test i have taken. took a digi and a big fat circle. took two opk's today still really dark but out of digi's. saved my pee and going to get some this afternoon and test them. lol! FX for you try. I can't believe you only have 6 weeks left ttc, just blows my mind! can't wait to see pics of that beautiful boy. and let us know how your scan goes monday!


----------



## try4kid3

cc - hope u ovd, what cd would that be ?

UUggghh I feel rubbish, having that terrible dragging pain and just waiting for AF ...due either tomorrow or Tuesday. Just wish it would hurry up and come so I can begin new cycle.


----------



## try4kid3

Just been for a long run and feel soo much better and positive about next cycle !!! gotta stay positive !!


----------



## TTCinBC

I love running. Does make everything seem better. Will be a while until i can do that again though. 

Glad your feeling positive about next cycle trying!


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear your feeling better try! i'm guessing i'm 2 dpo right now.....not 100% sure but I think I O'd friday night cuz i was cramping a little bit so i don't know if that makes me 2 or 3 dpo or not? because opk was pos at 8 am and neg by 12 noon.


----------



## cckarting

and that would make it cd 23???


----------



## TTCinBC

I'd say 2 dpo, but im having a hard time remembering everything about that stuff right now lol
Glad you've O'd though! 

Afm-i seemed to have forgotten that i have an ultrasound tomorrow. It slipped my mind and i was thinking about my week and it just dawned on me lol i swear, if my head wasnt attatched lol


----------



## cckarting

oh that's awesome! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes and how that beautiful baby is growing! my bb's are hurting today, well actually since i o'd ugh! I have my appt tues, but i don't think the test is going to show anything since i won't be 7dpo like they like you to be?


----------



## TTCinBC

I'd maybe mention it to your doctor CC and see what he/she says. They may want you to wait an extra few days before having your blood done.


Well, had our growth scan today and baby is now head down. Which I think happened about 5-7 days ago as I've been having some really weird feelings down below and some cramping. About 5 night ago I woke up with this really bad pain running from the middle of my lower uterus right down in a line to and through my cervix. So I think it was baby's head snuggling in. Wonder if he's engaged or not? I never asked to be honest. 

Anywho, he's weighing in at 6 lbs already! Would explain why I feel like there is NO room for him to grow anymore. My DH seems to think with my body feeling different(cervix is tender too) and with his size, he thinks baby will want to come earlier then my planned c-section. He may be right. Will have to ask my doctor about that on thursday and see what she say. 

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## cckarting

thats wonderful news ttc! he's getting ready to come. yea i will talk to him tomorrow and see what he says. been feeling crappy today bb's hurt and really crampy so hopefully i'll have some good news in a few days!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh I really hope you have good news!! That would be wonderful! I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow


----------



## cckarting

thanks, i hope so too! my appt is at 220 but i doubt i'll have any news until wed or thurs. then i will ask him if we should wait or not, but i'm sure he will draw it.


----------



## TTCinBC

If he decideds to do the blood draw tomorrow, see if maybe he'd consider doing another one a few days later.


----------



## try4kid3

HI ladies

TTC - wow sounds like LO will soon be here, and a healthy size already. Hope u r managing to keep comfortable !

cc - good luck for ur appointment and fingers X u get good news ..let us know !!

AFM

Waiting for AF today, got all the signs and feel really bad PMS this time ( why does that always happen??) . Still feeling ok about next cycle although sometimes it's hard to feel positive about all of it


----------



## cckarting

thanks! my appt went well today were getting bloods drawn on friday, so dr should call me monday with my numbers, and hopefully there high!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Im sorry trying...i wish you werent going to get af. It really is hard to stay positive. I hope your able to thoigh! 

Good news CC, glad they are waiting the few extra days! FX for high numbers!

Afm- feeling like shit to be honest. Physically and emotionally because of the physical. My body is doing weird things and im just soo done. Im pretty sure I had a contraction today. Wasnt just the regular braxton hicks. Those arent painful for me, this one my whole tummy cramped with it. My lower back hurts, my bowels are looser and more often, i feel like im going to get a flu all the time, im generally the most restles person on the planet right now...so yea, pretty well like shit sums it up lol oh and very bitchy and no patients. Poor DH, all he has to do is breath and im mad...lol

Appointment on thursday, and since baby is measuring ahead im going to maybe beg her to ask my OB for an earlier c-section date. Like 37 or 38 weks. None if this 39 week bullshit lol

Sorry, just very irritable i suppose.


----------



## cckarting

lol ttc! hope that you get to feeling better soon, and your dr caves and gives you an earlier due date! i'm pretty excited to see what my numbers look like. i'm hoping there high because i'm feeling like total crap today. cramping and felt sick after i ate this morning. still a little crampy but feeling good for the most part now. bb's arn't to sore.


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh i was just having a few days there. Ive been resting today and seem to have my mind back. Will just be waiting for the scheduled 39 week section. 

Well it sure sounds like you've ovulated CC! I cant wait to hear back from your results!


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear your feeling better! i hope i get really good numbers on friday too. but won't know results til monday.....


----------



## TTCinBC

I wonder where Momma is? Havent hears from her in a bit I dont think. Hope she is okay!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies just checking in after a long break. Glad to see you are doing well TTC!! So excited for you and your baby boy!! CC are you thinking you might be preggo are you getting your hcg levels tested? Sorry Af arrived Try.

AFM- Just finishing my second mc unfortunately. I got my BFP on June 10th and was getting my hcg tested every 3-4 days. It was initially very high but wasn't doubling at the rate it was supposed to even though it was still doubling. I was trying to stay positive but had my levels checked last Friday and they had dropped so I knew that wasn't good. I started to mc on Sunday and am pretty much done now. I was only 6 weeks so it was like a heavy af. I am heartbroken but will keep trying. WE will get it right Try and cc!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Aww Im so sorry Marathongirl! Lots of :hugs: your way. I wish you didnt have to go through that.


----------



## try4kid3

Marathon - that is so sad for you I am sending you lots of hugs. I had a MC at end of March at 12 weeks and it was horrible so trying again now and hoping all will be ok ! We can get through this together :)

TTC - hope u are ok and feeling calm and relaxed. Do u think they will c section u earlier...eeekk so exciting !!

cc - I really really hope u get good results, let us know !!


I hope momma is ok too !!

AFM - Well AF eventually arrived yesterday and full on today so onto next cycle with a positive smile LOL !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh, im sorry af came. But glad to see your feeling positive about the next cycle. Fresh start this time! 


Im not sure if they would cobsider it. Maybe if I actually started dilating earlier they might. Otherwise I think they would just leave it until its planned. But again, I juat dont know. Have an appointment in an hour, so will be asking her these questions. Hoping I might ge some answers but its hard to say as she isnt my OB and she wont be doing the surgery herself. Not even 100% sure she will be in the OR! 
Slowly starting to get nervous about it...been mostly in denial and ignoring it, but I guess I cant do that forever! Lol


----------



## cckarting

Marathon so sorry to hear about your loss! and sorry af came try, on to next cycle with smiles right! not much to report on me getting my bloods done tomorrow so fx for high numbers, which means a good O!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

I don't think I've ever seen my doctor looked shocked before. But she did when she read my ultrasound report. At first I thought something was wrong, but then she just said holy cow you have a big baby in there! :rofl: His head and femur are measuring on track at between the 50th and 90th percentile but his tummy...well that's measuring over the 90th percentile! No wonder he's big...and he's also generally measuring 2 weeks ahead. Bit of a jump from just 5-6 days ahead, which is what it's been after my one at 23 weeks and 28 weeks. He's going to be a little chubby guy. 

She said chances are they will keep my c-section for 39 weeks to make sure his lungs are developed. But she has sent over some stuff to my OB and has asked if he would like me to have another ultrasound earlier then july 25th(in a month). I also have to start my non stress tests this coming week at 34 weeks instead of 36 weeks. For what reason, I'm not entirely sure. But since his movements have been kinda off and on I'm happy about that really. 

Other then that, everything seems to be good. She's sent my urine off for testing for a uti since I've bee having cramps, but she suspects it's mostly due to baby having turned head down. 

Dh won't be allowed in recovery with me :( They take him and baby upstairs pretty quickly after he's born and she said if there is enough staff then a nurse can bring baby back down to recovery for me and she's noted that it's important to me. So here's hoping. I really don't want to be alone for the 45 mins while they stitch me up and then another 45min-1 hour in recovery..that was the part I hated about my last c-section.


----------



## cckarting

i hated that part too! and it seemed like it took them forever to take me up because they were short staffed!


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - Wow that sounds like a big baby I bet you can't wait to give him a great big cuddle !! I hope all the arrangements for the c section go as planned for you .

cc - any news yet from the Dr ?

momma - Hope u r ok ??

Marathon - Hope u are holding up ok, we are always here !

AFM - UUUGGGHH having the most horrendous AF ( Why does it always go that way when u start trying again !!). Cant wait for it to be over then I can start temping. Going to buy a new bbthermometer so I can start temping WOOOO !!


----------



## cckarting

no try i won't know anything until monday! :( so i had the most amazing dream that i got my bfp and so me being stupid decided to test this morning.......bfn! ugh hoping it's just to early and i'll still get a bfp this month, but i'm feeling less and less positive.


----------



## try4kid3

do u have a rough idea of how many dpo u r ? it might b really soon !!


----------



## cckarting

my dr says i'm 7 dpo today, thats why were drawing a progesterone today. so nervous i go in an hour and a half to have it drawn.


----------



## try4kid3

Ahh 7dpo would be too early for BFP, but it really sounds like u ov and then could get ur BFP in a few days. I really hope u do CC, I am keeping my fingers X all the way over here in England LOL !!


----------



## cckarting

i just don't know when to test again??? i'm dying to keep testing!


----------



## try4kid3

I got my BFP last time on frer at 11 dpo and that was quite dark so maybe u can test earlier than that ! Let us know if you do decide to test again!


----------



## TTCinBC

I got my bfp at 11dpo too. That seems to be a good number. Will they be testing just progesterone or hcg too?


----------



## Momma43009

Hello Ladies!

I am sorry I have been MIA. I have just been so busy I just haven't had a chance to do anything! My DDs room is finally done and she slept in it for the first time last night. She got up 2 times during the night but that wasn't so bad. I am just tired lol. And it has been so hot here I just can't seem to get any energy or anything. Had some more stretching pains by my pelvis area last night so I think this LO is growing lol. I have another appt on the 12th but nothing too special is happening. I don't get my next ultrasound until 32-34 weeks so I am just waiting on that. Oh, and my glucose test went well. Other than that, I have got nothing going on. 

I am really sorry for your loss Marathon girl :( I am glad you are doing okay though! I had a mc around that time as well last year.

How is everyone doing? How are everyones cycles going? I think I got my bfp around 11dpo or so as well. It was faint but there. I wish everyone GL!


----------



## try4kid3

Good to hear u are doing well momma, I bet the new room looks lovely !


----------



## cckarting

thanks, maybe i'll put it off until then. so that would mean i'd test on.......tues. my lf is only about 12 days anyway so i'll probably get af then too. so i called the clinic because we work sat mornings to get my progesterone level and it was 7. I was hoping that it would be somewhere around 10 :( I guess we'll just have to see what the ob says when they call to tell me my results monday.


----------



## try4kid3

What does the progesterone level mean..that u ov ??


----------



## TTCinBC

I hope those numbers meant you ovulated! Otherwise, what would the symptoms be about?


----------



## cckarting

i'm guessing that it was just the clomid that was giving me the symptoms :( i think i did O it was just a really shitty one! i know there is no way i could get a bfp this month so at least i'm ready for it i guess.......should be here wed so 3 more days.


----------



## TTCinBC

Aw im sorry CC. Will you give it a shot one more month since this last month wasnt the full 100mg dose all the days?


----------



## cckarting

ya i think were going to give it one more month, maybe two before were done!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well im going to say a little pray for you that you get that bfp soon. You sure as heck deserve it!


----------



## try4kid3

cc- so sorry about the clomid, it's so unfair that it gives u similar symptoms :(

I am keeping my fingers X for the next cycle. At least we can be cycle buddies again :)


----------



## Momma43009

That is crappy cc! I have my fingers x'ed for you too!

Oh man! my cousin is due the same day as me (or around there lol) and she is having a girl. This is her 1st and probably only child. Anyway, she posted a picture of her belly and I am so mad! I look HUGE compared to her. I know there are factors involved like this is my second, my uterus is tilted forward and I guess boys are more "basketball" shaped looking but still....lol it doesn't make me feel great! she was skinnier than me to begin with also though LOL


----------



## cckarting

thanks girls! you make me feel a lot better. so nurse called today and there going to up me to 150 mg of clomid for next cycle!


----------



## TTCinBC

Wow, im glad to hear they are going to up your dose. You have to ovulate on that!


----------



## try4kid3

good news cc, let's hope u ov next time !!

momma - i wouldn't worry about the bump being bigger, I think it's lovely to have a nice big bump !!

AFM - AF nearly done and just waiting for therm to arrive so i can start temping..ooo exciting !!!


----------



## cckarting

i think i did O on this done it just wasn't good enough??? i dunno about all this lol it's to hard ttc!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, i was thinking you o'd too CC. But if it wasnt a strong enough one then that would explain the lower numbers.

Momma- my bump has been bigger for most of my pregnancy, but oddly enough i dont know if its growing as much anymore. But its also just sooo different then with my DD. I carried more out to the sides so it looked smaller too. This one is allll out to the front and honest to goodness looks like a basketball!! I wonder if it really is true about boys out to the front and girls out to the sides?


----------



## try4kid3

cc - i understand now, well hopefully the higher dose will give you a better ov. 

I am trying to plan when to BD as I think I have ov on different CDs these past cycles. Think I will stick to CD 12,14,16,18 and keep my fingers crossed !!


----------



## Momma43009

cc - I hope that the higher dose does give you a stronger ov!

Try - Glad af is on its way out. GL with bding! And I don't mind my bigger or more noticable bump its just my family on that side are very judgmental and like to compare and will mention it to me over and over at my cousins baby shower at the end of this month. "oh wow you are so much bigger than her!" blah blah. Oh well. I am healthy and have a healthy baby so far so thats all that matters.

TTC - I still was pretty big by the end with my DD but I carried the weight everywhere so it was to the sides a little more. This one is like a basketball and sticks out farther. My cousin's belly looks like its filled out more up and down and to the sides so she doesn't stick out very much.


----------



## try4kid3

Have started temping !!


----------



## TTCinBC

yay! Glad you've started temping Trying! I hope you guys catch on this cycle! 


Momma--I definitely gained more weight EVERYWHERE with my DD. This time it seems to all be concentrated in my belly, lol I am noticing though that my legs are getting a little bigger, but it's just been recent so I'm thinking it's just water retention since that's normal in the last month or two. I gained A LOT of water with my DD. 

It's weird how even with some thing like pregnancy, we still tend to compare ourselves to other women. I'm happy that I have more of the basketball bump this time, but I wish I didn't have the little bit of extra skin on the bottom which never went away from my last c-section. I just hope I don't end up with more of it. If I do, I will be getting a tummy tuck done as it actually affects the size of pants I wear!


----------



## Momma43009

ever since I had my DD I had that little bit of extra skin too :( even though I am pretty big right now, I still have a little bit. I wish I could afford to get a tummy tuck lol because after this one, I would be all over that! LOL


----------



## TTCinBC

Here, if my doctor can justify it as a medical reason, it's paid for through our MSP which is kinda like national health care I guess. Meaning I won't have to pay for it, BUT it could take up to a year to get in for the surgery. Which would be ideal for me because I'd want to make sure I have all my baby weight(and more) off before I did something like that. 

And I know I'll be able to get it justified because I can sometimes get rashes underneath the bit of skin and it hurts sometimes. So definitely a medical reason for removing it.


----------



## TTCinBC

Just found out our c-section date! Baby boy will be here August 3rd!!


----------



## try4kid3

OH YAY TTC - how exciting !! Doesn't seem that long at all now !!

AFM - same old here just waiting for cd12 ( Sunday) so we can start bd !


----------



## TTCinBC

Nope, its only 29 days from now! Not long now at all. We went to a baby shop yesterday because it sells glass bottles and my DH is all about those. Ive never used them so am weary so said we'd get one and tey it out instead of buying a bunch and finding out I hate them. We plan on breastfeeding, but im going to pump too so dh and dd and others can help down the road.. but while there i also found the type of bottles i LOVE but havent been able to find anywhere and they were cheaper then the stores! I was very excited lol I also got another crib sheet as I need to pile up because the ones we have are pink and girly and/or Dora ones lol

Just realizing i need to get a move on and get stuff done as I dont have much time left. 
Oh and we bought(rather my mom and grandma) my DD her new bedroom set, so it comes friday and DH will get to spend the weekend putting it together lol

Hope the next few days go by quickly for you Trying!


----------



## try4kid3

Thanks TTC, it sounds like u are being very organised !!

I hope the days go quickly too LOL !!


----------



## cckarting

Lol I could use a tummy tuck too! Yea for temping try hoping you catch you eggy this month! Nothing new here just waiting for Af I guess, testing in the morning should be 12 dpo then and that's about as long as my lf is. Wish me luck!


----------



## try4kid3

I could soooo do with a tummy tuck !!

cc - good luck with testing !

AFM nearly at CD12 when we can start bding. Temps being a bit all over the place but i think just a bit weird after AF. They should calm down now !!


----------



## cckarting

Bfn :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Im sorry CC :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

it's ok..........there's always next month right?


----------



## try4kid3

So sorry CC - defo always next month....we r in this together !!!!


----------



## cckarting

thanks try! found out i have pneumonia, and af came on tonight....need to call the dr and see if i can take my meds and my clomid together. if not i'll have to sit this month out.......


----------



## try4kid3

cc - hope u r feeling ok, that sounds awful :(...hope u r feeling better soon

AFM
feeling ok, but got pains along my c section scar, i can feel a hard lump, so hoping it's not a hernia !! Not long until we need to bd now !!


----------



## cckarting

I am feeling better thank you try. Talked to the nurse and she said it would be fine to take my antibiotics with the clomid so i will be starting it today!


----------



## TTCinBC

oh that's great news CC! I'm really glad you won't have to sit this month out! The 150mg has got to give you some/a good egg! All you need is one!

The lump on the c-section scar Trying, could maybe just be some scar tissue that's inflamed for whatever reason? 

AFM- not too much going on. Been busy cleaning my house and what not. My DD's new bed set came in yesterday so need to get my DH to put that together monday or tuesday since he works tomorrow. Today he's helping his dad put new decking on our deck. The other stuff had a few soft spots on it, so was time for something new. It's going to look so nice when it's done. 

Have our maternity photo's today. Very excited about those! She said she'll have them edited and ready for us to choose early next week. 

Also having some major dizzy spells this morning. Wonder if baby has sat himself on a major artery lol


----------



## cckarting

lol ttc i can't believe you only have 3 weeks left, that is just plain crazy! i'm feeling pretty good today. a little crampy but overall good. on day 2 of clomid today.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

I need some help !!

FF has put my ov day as Friday, but on most calendars I should ov on cd 17 cos I have been having a 30 day cycle. I thought I had ewcm on Saturday but ignored it cos I thought it wasn;t the right stuff. Now I am wondering if i did ov on Friday !! It's sooo confusing, surely if i ov on Friday that would make my cycle really short.

We had planned to bd on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday so maybe i have now missed my egg ?? We did NOT bd around the weekend. Shall I just presume is's wrong and continue our plan to bd this week. GGrrrr I hate my body sometimes !!!!


----------



## try4kid3

Just checked on calendars and if i ovd on Friday that would make it a 22 day cycle ?? that can't be right !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

The dotted lines means FF even isn't too sure if it was O or not. It looks like it's just going based off that major dip, and the verrry slight rise. But I personally wouldn't consider that enough of a rise to confirm O and I think that's why FF has the lines dotted. Sooo I would go ahead and assume you still haven't O'd and keep your plan for BDing!


----------



## try4kid3

well, since posting I have suddenly had tons of ewcm !!! Think I ovd today cos I had some pinchy pains, which again I ignored because I thought it just wasn't time. 

All we can is bd the next couple of days and cross fingers :(


----------



## cckarting

GL Try FX you will catch your egg this month!


----------



## try4kid3

Thanks cc

Looking back to the cycle when I got pg, I was oving around cd14, maybe my body is going back to normal after the mc ??

Oh well, got a quick bd in this pm !!


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear you got some bd'ing in!


----------



## Momma43009

Good luck you two! I hope you both get some good bding in and you catch your eggs!

Wow TTC less than 3 weeks to go!! I am so excited for you! 

I had an appt last Thursday and it didn't go as well as I hoped :( I wasn't gaining alot of weight which was good for me but the last 2 months I gained almost double what I was supposed to! so now I have gained what is "normal". But I am also measuring 2 weeks ahead so I am on a low carb and baked goods diet so he doesn't get too big. My ultrasound is next month so they will know for sure if its another csection or vbac. The doc says he really thinks I can do a vbac as long as LO doesn't get too big for me LOL


----------



## cckarting

he must have had a good growth spurt momma! glad to hear that your going to be able to try a vbac! finally talked to the dr's nurse, the dr is gone for the rest of the month so i'm going at it this month unmonitored......so no dr or bloodwork, i hope I O this month!


----------



## TTCinBC

You'd think they would have a locum in while your doctor is gone! I'd be requesting someone else order the blood since its important! 

Your about at thay stage Momma, where about a pound a week is normal. Its what Ive been gaining for a little while now. Until this last week, lol I had an appointment thursday and then today and ive gained 2.27 pounds in just a few days. Anywho, its water gain it know it.


Sorry i havent been around. Its been a crazy hectic week for me. Thursday was my birthday, so busy with thay and then friday morning my SIL and niece wete here for a few days from out of town, so we spent a lot of time at the beach with the kids. Was interesting seeing as we are both pregnant lol, she is only like 24 weeks i think. And theeen to add to everything, my blood pressure was up at my appointment thursday. 127/88 and ive been getting headaches, vision changes, dizziness. About a month and a half ago she had me do base line blood work just in case. So she sent me thursday for repeat blood work and then i got called friday to come in monday morning. There is elevated protein levels. that combined with my BP(which was 127/90&122/88 today) is looking like pre-eclampsia again. Its what I had with my DD. So i had to have more blood work today and my non stress test. 

Man im tired just thinking of it all! Yes, he will be here in 2 weeks and 4 days! Very excited! Anethitist consult next week, OB and u/s the day after that, and then the next week baby comes! 
Just about have everything for him. still need a diaper bag thoigh, keep forgettingblol

Hows everyone else?


----------



## cckarting

Happy belated birthday!!!! I can't believe it's almost time for your little man to be here! they told me i could see someone else in the practice but i'm already at 150 mg there's not really a whole lot they can do med wise with the clomid i don't think they really go over 150 mg.....it doesn't metter to me i told them i didn't need to see anyone else and we can pick up where we left off next month. i was just told to call him when af arrives and we'll go from there.....


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

TTC - happy belated birthday - it sounds like u have been really busy and not long to go now until u will be cuddling your LO !!

momma - hope u r keeping well, when is ur due date ?

cc - I hope u ov this month too ...fingers X

AFM we have decided to wait a couple of months before trying again, basically I am starting my new job in Sep and don't think my employers would appreciate it if I went off to have a baby in the middle of the year . So I think we will try again in September, the baby would then be due in June so it would be less disruptive for my class. I have also decided to use the time to really lose weight and get healthy. It's given me a bit of a goal to try and lose weight and start a fitness regime.


----------



## Momma43009

Due date is Sept 29th. I am measuring at 31 weeks instead of 29....he said he probably had a growth spurt lol.

I don't have anything like that either TTC! I need a diaper bag, car seat and a new pump lol. by the way - Happy Belated Birthday!

Try - I know what you mean. I just started my new job in October and I got pregnant at a good time because I will be gone for my 1 year and that isn't too bad. I was losing weight and eating right (lost 10 lbs) and then I got pregnant pretty easily! So getting healthy first is a good idea. I think it may up your chances :)


----------



## Momma43009

oh and I wasn't gaining much TTC. I was really happy. I was only gaining like 2 lbs a month. I wanted to gain less than 30 because I was already a little overweight when I started. But then I gained 7 the last two months EACH lol. So now it looks like I technically gained the 1 lb a week like you are suppposed to but that is not what I wanted to do. And since I gained so much so fast the last couple of months he really doesn't want me to continue that lol. Although I know some of that is water weight.


----------



## cckarting

cd 13 here for me, going to start opk's in the morning......hopefully get a pos again this month!


----------



## try4kid3

fingers X CC !!


----------



## TTCinBC

I hope your OKP's come out dark soon CC! 

I can understand why you guys are waiting Trying. It sucks, but it's understandable. So you'll pick back u in september?


Despite not wanting anymore after this one, I've been thinking about just one more. DH was totally against it, but I mentioned it a few weeks ago and I didn't get his usual Not a chance answer, lol 

A co-worker and I were talking and I may try start TTC right before I head back to work next year. I'm definitely allowed to, but of course they would be annoyed. Thing is though, our work place has gone down hill. Our bosses are HORRIBLE and no one wants to work in that house anymore. So I'm dreading going back! So I'd only have to go back for 3 1/2- 4 months before I could go off work again. Sounds terrible I know, but then I'd get to spend lots of time with my kids, and that matters more to me. 

Anywho, it's just a thought right now. We will see how the next year goes! lol 
Doing not so bad today. Mind you, I've been up for maybe an hour! lol Yesterday I went shopping and got last minute bits for baby and was only out for a total of 2 hours between taking DD to daycare, stopping at DH's work and then the mall, and by the end of the 2 hours I thought I was going to keel over and die! I should have the results from my repeat blood work tomorrow. Hoping it's all come back fine and I can just not worry. Only 16 days until we have our LO!

Oh and I've finally got his hospital bag packed and ready to go! Just need to do mine now and DH wants to do his own, lol


----------



## cckarting

can't wait, so excited for you ttc! do we have a name picked out yet? i wish we got the time off for maternity as you. we only get 12 weeks tops. Oh to spend a year with my babies would be perfect!


----------



## TTCinBC

I definitely feel thankful that we get so much time off. We are really very lucky. I couldnt imagine only 12 weeks. My mom said thats what it was here when she had us, so its changed over the years. 

His name I think is Dean Lucas.


----------



## cckarting

that's a beautiful name!


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - sounds like u are getting organised....only a few days now !! I don't blame u for trying again after LO, u have to do what's best for you !!

cc - any news on opk ?

AFM - actually we decided to to try in August so we will have only missed this cycle. We go on holiday when i am ov so maybe this will give us more time to get that eggy !! I was a bit fed up about waiting and then I found out someone I know is expecting so I thought sod it, we have to put family first !! Will start temping again when AF arrives next week....excited again LOL !!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, i agree. You definitely need to put your family first. There is never a 'good' time to have a baby, so I say just go for it!! 

And thank you, the name is after DH's dad. Wasnt my first choice, but its important to DH. I picked the emiddle name. Who knows, maybe he will get called by his middle name! Lol


----------



## try4kid3

Lovely name TTC !!


----------



## cckarting

so happy for you try! i'm excited for you :) didnt do an opk this morning, but feeling pretty *wet today sorry tmi! so hopefully i'll get a pos when i get home!


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - That is a nice name! We still haven't decided what this LO's name is going to be but it will have Frederick somewhere in there because of my DH's grandfather. Anyway, I wish I could get that much time off! I don't get paid at all so I can only take about 5-6 weeks off even though I could take all 12 :( it really stinks!

My DH has said absolutely NO to any more kids. I think I could have one more but he is totally against it. We will see though :) He wants to get a vasectomy but I don't want him to. 

Take your time Try with trying again. I know it will happen for you!

cc - Let us know what the opk says!


----------



## cckarting

lol he might change his mind once your little man gets a little older, i know we said no more kids, and he was the one that wanted to try again :)


----------



## Momma43009

LOL cc! that is funny. I tried to bring it up again yesterday and he was like no absolutely not! He said he would have been happy with just one lol that I pretty much gave him no choice (even though he knew I wanted at least two kids and I told him I was going off birth control **eye roll**). But he is happy about it anyway. I kind of hope he changes his mind later because I wouldn't mind having another one.


----------



## cckarting

so i got a smiley this morning! but when i took it out it was all smudged so luckily i peed in a cup so i took another one, no smiley :( but the line was pretty dark so i'm hoping the one this afternoon will be pos again........


----------



## TTCinBC

Arent the smilely ones digital? hope you've gotten an egg super early this time!!!


----------



## try4kid3

good luck cc !!


----------



## cckarting

Ya the smileys are the digital ones, I dunno what to think now.....Still no smiley and it's getting a lot lighter now


----------



## try4kid3

Hope u caught that eggy cc !! 

AFM - just waiting for AF to arrive then we can concentrate in trying again !!

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## cckarting

i hope we did too! i did another opk this morning and there was no second line, so i either O'd or i have a surge and failed to O.....


----------



## try4kid3

cc - hope u od ... I reckon u did if that line was dark and is now light...something must have happened ??

I hope TTc and momma are doing well !!

AFM - trying Slim Fast ( shakes) to try and lose weight really quickly b4 we try again !!


----------



## Momma43009

I really hope you did too cc!

Try - Slim Fasts actually aren't that bad! My favorite was always the chocolate. I was just told to only substitute it for one meal a day or something like that.

Afm - I am doing well. This diet thing is going okay for me. I don't feel like I am getting huge (other than the belly lol) like I did with my DD so that is good. My ankles have been getting swollen though so I need to start putting them up at work. I am going through my nesting phase though. We are going through the clutter and extra stuff in our house and organizing it all and we are cleaning everything. I can't wait to have a nice clean house when we are all done!


----------



## try4kid3

momma -it's so good to have a sort out and clean everything...and u r right the chocolate shakes are nice !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies,

Glad to see everyone is doing well! 

Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been busy trying to get all the last minute stuff sorted and have been resting lots. Was having some contractions over the weekend so just relaxed all weekend. Had my weekly non stress test yesterday and baby wasn't cooperating. Heart rate was too high or he wasn't active enough. 

Anywho, 10 days left until he's here! So much to get done. My mom and sister were over yesterday helping to sort my DD's room out and swap out the old furniture for her new stuff. Didn't get it all done, but will finish tomorrow. Dh has been on nights, so have needed lots of help from family as I can hardly bend over! lol 

Lots of appointments pretty well every day until baby is here. Off in a bit here for my anestetic consult at the hospital. Tomorrow is my last OB appointment and last ultrasound and then I have 2 more prenatal appointments(thursday/monday) and blood work next week and then it's baby time! Getting excited but really nervous about the c-section.

DH and I are hoping to get away one night next week to the town over for a night. Just as a last night to ourselves for a while, lol

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## cckarting

GL on your shakes try! EEEKKK ten days ttc! super excited for you, can't wait to see pics of that beautiful boy. It always feels so nice to get the house deep cleaned hope you can enjoy it for longer than we do at our house haha. Stopped opk's i only have a few left so not going to test unless i have some signs......


----------



## try4kid3

cc - thanks cc feeling hungry so they must be working !! LOL Not long now until AF then I can start temping and trying again ...should ov around middle of August so not long to wait !

TTC - sounds like u r v busy..lovely to have a night away with DH...i think we did the same with DD. Can't wait to see ur little man too !!!

AFM - we r having beautiful weather at mo so been running along the seafront, so nice to breathe in the fresh air.


----------



## cckarting

sounds beautiful try! it's been soooo hot here it's unbareable to go outside!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, that night away may not be happening. My bp is boardering dangerous so my OB has decided to admit me for 24 hours for bp monitoring and blood work. Just waiting to get my ultrasoind right now then home to pack some stuff and off to the hospital. He told me to pack what i need in case they need to deliver baby this week. Sigh...im all teary and hormonal right now. My DD is with my sister right now anf it bothers me i may not see her until after baby is born. Sooo wasnt prepared for this. Im sipposed to have a week left! 

Doctor said that if he has to deliver baby this week, he may have some fluid on his lungs still and need ro be in the incubator for a day. DH is freaking out, although he wont talk about it


----------



## cckarting

oh hunny! fx for you. the dr warning is just a worst case senario, your baby's lungs should be developed and perfectly ready to come into the world. are they going to do an amnio or steroids if the baby has to come out this week? Hope everything goes the way you want it and you get excellent news! we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## try4kid3

Oh GL TTC I really hope all goes well for u and LO at least u will b in the best place. Let us know how u r getting on when u feel up to it XX


----------



## cckarting

GL!


----------



## Momma43009

GL TTC!! Your little guy will be perfect! You are over 37 weeks and that is fine to deliver the baby. But if he does need the incubator it will only be for one day. I was told that I might have to deliver at 36 or 37 weeks if I need a csection or if LO gets too big lol. I just know everything will be good for you and your family!


----------



## cckarting

so when do you know for sure when your date is going to be momma?


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies! 

Well spent the night in the hospital. My blood pressure came down to acceptable for my OB and the ultrasound looked good and so di my blood work. So my OB let me come home this morning but had me keep my pre planned prenatal appointment with my doctor. So went to that and baby's heart rate was high, 180-200 sooo back up to he hospital for another non stress test. He eventually calmed down so i could go home. Am sooo exhausted from the last week. I hope the next week is uneventuful. My OB has decided to try and leave our section date for the 3rd. 

How come you would need to deliver before term Momma? 36 weeks seems a bit much to me. if your having a c-section his weight shouldnt matter. My LO was estimated yeaterday to be 10lbs 1oz. So definitely not a small guy. They will sometimes induce early if baby will be big, but not section. 

Hope everyone is doing good! Im just going to nap. Didnt sleep well last night.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

TTC - so pleased to hear that all is well and baby will b with u on the 3rd, you must be very tired after all that stress, I hope u r able to get some rest :)

momma - i delivered at 37 weeks with DD as they didn't want me labour naturally, I hope u and LO r doing well

cc- are u in the TWW now ? fingers X u caught that eggy

AFM - YAY AF arrived like clockwork today so that gives me 2 cycles of exactly 30 days. So, I should ov on CD17 which is when we are on holiday... we will need to get plenty of bding in around then to catch that eggy. Feeling so strongly now that I want another !!


----------



## Momma43009

I will need to have a csection at 36 - 37 weeks if I need a csection. Thats only if the previa doesn't resolve itself so I don't go into labor by myself which would be dangerous. It depends on how big he is going to get. They don't want him getting too big because I have a small frame (even though I am a little overweight lol) and he wants me to be able to give birth vaginally without having to have a csection anyway because he is too big. 

My next appt is Aug 9th and then I will probably have my next ultrasound a week after that to see how the previa is and how big he is estimated to be. so I really won't find out officially until then. He was just worried because I was already measuring 2 weeks ahead at my last appt. 

I am glad everything is okay for you TTC and I hope this week is more relaxing for you so you can rest before that LO gets here :)

Try - I am glad you started your af and you seem to be on a good cycle! I hope you catch that eggy on your holiday!


----------



## Momma43009

Sorry I mean't I will need to be delivered** at 36 - 37 weeks if I need a csection. Oops!


----------



## cckarting

so glad everything is working out for the better ttc! so excited for your new cycle try, hopefully you catch your eggy this month. guessing i'm in the 2ww


----------



## try4kid3

Hope u did cc ...maybe Aug will be lucky for both of us !!

It's mega hot here and everyone going mad for Olympics...kids want to watch the opening ceremony but it's on quite late.


----------



## cckarting

its BEAUTIFUL here today! it's about 84 and sunny, with a light wind. we have all the windows open and just just enjoying the day! i really hope i did too, but i feel totally fine this cycle. no bb's hurting, no cramping, no nothing.......


----------



## TTCinBC

Its nice and sunny here, but its just too hot. We've had aot more humidity then normal and its been killing me! I just hide out in my house where there's central air and my fan lol


----------



## cckarting

haha, i know how that is all last week it was unbearable to go outside, but it looks like were in for some amazing weather here until monday!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well today was the only day where my dh actually said it was too hot. Otherwise i thinks its me being so heavily pregnant and having issues with my blood pressure that is making the humdity sovhard to cope with. 

Dh is taking dd fishing for the afternoon tomorroe, so i have ever intention of lounging around doing nothing! And then sunday we are taking dd to the watersides for the day. Of course i will be staying in the pool. But it will be nice to stay cool and take some of the weight off from my tummy. Its gotten so heavy lately and he is engaging big time. 

How is everyone else doing? Plans for the weekend?


----------



## cckarting

that sounds like a wonderful weekend ttc! hope you enjoy your quiet day of relaxing tomorrow, and lounging in the pool. were not doing much just racing like always......


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Sounds like everyone is out and about enjoying the sunshine !! I think we are having a chill weekend and I am starting to think about packing for our holiday...we go away on Saturday for two weeks...can't wait !!

Enjoy ur weekends everyone !!


----------



## Momma43009

That pool sounds nice TTC! Its been overly humid and hot here too so I have been staying inside lol. It did finally storm last night so that was nice. I really dont have any plans this weekend at all. Relaxing and cleaning is it so far!


----------



## cckarting

It stormed here last night, but we didn't get to much rain..


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, we've had a storm the last 2 nights. Its funny because it usually never storms here. Maybe once or twice a summer...maybe. But this year its been a couple times a week and thats meant the humidity wont bugger off! I dont leave my house unless i need to lol

Whete are you guys headed Trying? A vacation would be amazing! We're shooting for Disneyland eith my brother's family in april/may. Just waiting to hear back about the timeshare. I cant eait to see my dd and my niece there! They will love it!


----------



## cckarting

disneyland sounds like such a good time ttc i hope you get to go there in the spring!


----------



## try4kid3

Ttc - we have a week in devon and then a week on cornwall. Staying in england so hope the weather is good! !! Disneyland sounds amazing..we wld love to go there! !


----------



## try4kid3

Helle ladies

AF nearly gone, has wiped me out AGAIN, but at least I'm over the worst. Two weeks today I should be oving...wish time would speed up 

Hope everyone else is doing ok X


----------



## cckarting

Time always seems to take forever when you want it to go fast! Heading to the Zoo today, so should be a fun day.


----------



## cckarting

so i think i got my bfp today! problem is i went to get a blood test and it said neg, so i went home and took another test, and you can see it even better than this morning! i dunno what's going on. here are my tests......let me know what you think

1st test at 830 am https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3771.jpg
2nd test at 4pm https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3773.jpg


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep! I definitely see it on the second even better! And i do see it on the first as well.
What kind of test did they do? I know the one thats basically yes or no isnt as 'sensitive' as the frer. 
Ohhh i hope this is finally it for you!!!


----------



## cckarting

thanks ttc! i hope so too. going in for a quantitative test tomorrow......


----------



## TTCinBC

I hope this is it! Are you going to test again? How many dpo are you?


----------



## cckarting

i've tested twice today with both being bfp! i only have one more test....i'm pretty sure i'm 9dpo


----------



## TTCinBC

I cant wait to see the next test!!! How long will it take to get your results tomorrow?


----------



## cckarting

it depends.....if they send it to the hospital i should have it tomorrow, if they send it with the currier where we usually send our samples i won't have results until Wednesday :S


----------



## TTCinBC

Boo, you should make them send it to the hospital! Lol 

How did you get yours back so fast today?


----------



## cckarting

lol i work in a lab so i know how long it takes to run :) i had it sent to the hospital today so i would know within 30 min. it takes 15 min for the blood to clot, 8 min to spin it down, and 5 min to run the test so. 28 min to do it all!


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol, does it take longer for the other kind of test?


----------



## try4kid3

I see it cc! !! Omg my fingers r crossed thay this is defo pos for u. Let us know as soon as u have test back. Maybe it was a bit early for blood test? ?


----------



## Momma43009

I for sure see the line in the second test cc!! Ohh let us know when the blood test comes back! Maybe it is a bit early for the one blood test. Are you going to try a frer? When I got my bfp it was kind of light on the line tests but then I took a frer and it was def a pos. Fingers x'ed for you that this is your bfp!


----------



## cckarting

Those were frer's. Here's my test from this morning. and i should have my blood tests back anytime now!

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3776.jpg


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh wow! Thats an even better line then yesterdays CC!! Your blood work HAS to come back saying your pregnant!! 

That line is darker then the last one from yesterday.


----------



## cckarting

i know but i'm scared what does it mean if it comes back and it's still says no???? I talked to my ob yesterday and said to go in on the 11th for qual/quant tests too. so i guess if this test still says no i will have that to look forward to? If it's pos i'll have a scan on the 28th!


----------



## try4kid3

That looks like a defo positive...really hope ur blood work confirms it for you !

Do u have any symptoms ?


----------



## TTCinBC

I cant wait to see the results!


----------



## cckarting

um.....not really for symptoms. i feel nauseous on and off but mostly when i'm riding in the car. im starting to always feel hungary and i have had some bowl issues going multiple times a day. but other than those i feel totally normal! lol im so nervous to get the blood work back......


----------



## TTCinBC

I had the bowel issue too! And generally felt okay until a few days after i got my bfp


----------



## cckarting

oh they need to hurry up and call me back!


----------



## TTCinBC

How much longer should it take? Did it go to the hospital? Call and bug them! Lol


----------



## cckarting

yes, it went to the hospital they didn't draw me again they are just running it on the sample i gave yesterday, so it's done, it's just waiting for the nurse to call me! i texted her about 10 min ago so hopefully soon! Holy Crap TTC 3 days!!! where has the time gone?


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol i know. Im trying reaaaaallly hard not to panicke about the c-section bit! I have my moments though. And of course having a MIL who is acting like she isnt going to respect our wishes for no one at the hospital until later when we call. Its driving me nuts to be honest..i told her they could hang out at our house with everyone else since its so close to the hospital and they can walk up and not worry about parking. Ive mentioned this twice now, with no response. Like i never even said a word. Good thing the mat wing is under lock and key and you need permission to get in! Lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hope u hear soon x


----------



## cckarting

i got my hcg results back and they were only 6, dr said to expect my period within the next few days.....


----------



## TTCinBC

But i dont get why your line is getting darker? 
Im so sorry CC!


----------



## cckarting

i don't either. i don't know what your hcg level should be at 9dpo


----------



## TTCinBC

Well i just read on a website that anything 5 and below is considered not pregnant. Soooo i wouldnt give up hope yet! Everyones levels change at different rates. Your bloods from yesterday wouldnt be as high as your bloods today. So i think you should have it redone if it were me. Whay do you think?


----------



## TTCinBC

And the website said for 3 weeks pregnant it can be anywhere between 5-50mmg. Soooo there is such a huge range, and like i said, remember those bloods were from yesterday!


----------



## try4kid3

Its so weird why the test wld show pos? ? Will u get another blood test in a few days? i am sorry if it os neg :(


----------



## cckarting

no were not doing another blood test! they told me to stop testing at home and if af doesn't show by next week to come in and do a urine test at the clinic...but i think i'm going to keep testing at home, and if they are getting darker do a digi!


----------



## TTCinBC

They dont sound like they are being very nice!


----------



## cckarting

yea, there not all that nice. but they usually run the test i want. i could drive an hour and a half and have my ob/gyn run the tests there.


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol well, i say do whatever makes you comfortabke with. I'd try another test tomorrow morning ot the next, up to you. and sed if it gets darker. If it does they should be quiet lol


----------



## cckarting

i think i'm going to test daily at home and if it's getting darker do a digi fri morning?


----------



## TTCinBC

That sounds like what i'd do. then take the digi and wave it in their faces lmao 

Sorry, they made me mad for you!


----------



## cckarting

im really mad too!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well those tests you've taken ARE getting darker so i cant wait to see tomorrow's!


----------



## cckarting

i hope they look promising, after the day i've had i need it!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, they are nuts. I just went back and looked at the one from this morning and im on my phone and i dont have to even expand it to see the line.


----------



## TTCinBC

Nooo those lines are there! I just looked at all three tests and its getting darker for sure.


----------



## cckarting

thanks ttc! i'm going to test again in the morning and i'll post a pic!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yay! Cant wait for tomorrow's. FX its getting darker!


----------



## try4kid3

I wld defo keep testing ...something must be making that other line !!!


----------



## Momma43009

That is so crazy cc! I would defo continue testing at home. I think its a good idea to do the digi on Friday. I would feel like I was losing my mind if they said to just expect my period and not say oh lets try and test in 3 days or something! You must let us know and post of pic of the next test!


----------



## cckarting

here's the test from this morning. and i also added a progression pic.....not sure what to think.......
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3788.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3783.jpg


----------



## Momma43009

I see it in the last one too. I see the progression of the line. It isn't dark but it's there. I am not sure what to think either. are you going to take another one today or just wait until tomorrow?


----------



## TTCinBC

I would say that the doctor is wrong and should have offered you another blood draw on friday because from those tests, your hcg IS going up! Your pregnant, there is no way your not. You wouldnt be getting those lines! It looks like its doubling very nicely too! 

I'd be sooo mad at that doctor!


----------



## TTCinBC

Considering your only 10dpo, i'd say its a great line.


----------



## Momma43009

I agree with TTC. That line is pretty good today! Just wait until you are even more dpo's and it will get darker!


----------



## cckarting

i'm 11dpo today. i'm not going to test again today i'm going to wait until tomorrow and test with fmu and post it and see if it gets lighter or darker........


----------



## TTCinBC

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=303877&d=1322578273

Kay, i hope this works. Thats my frer from 11dpo


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry i meant 12 dpo.


----------



## Momma43009

I have my fingers x'ed for you cc! I hope that line gets darker!


----------



## cckarting

that doesn't look to far off from mine?? thanks ttc!


----------



## TTCinBC

Nope, thats why i wanted to show you because it looks so close to what mine did. She FX it gets darker and darker!!! How are you feeling physically? And pre-af symptoms?


----------



## cckarting

i'm feeling alright.......feeling sick to my stomach on and off throughout the day, i always feel hungary at night but other than that i feel pretty good. i'm having some cramping on and off, too.........


----------



## TTCinBC

Humm sounds promising! I started feeling sick off and on about 11dpo


----------



## try4kid3

It does sound so promising...i had cramping with my last bfp. Will u tesr again tom? i so hope this is ot for you x


----------



## cckarting

yea i'm going to test with a frer in the morning again, and possibly do a digi fri if my line looks darker!


----------



## try4kid3

Cc how r u getting on?


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, Im sorry, i totally forgot today about things. Been pretty scatterbrained. How are things CC? 

Well ladies...Im off in the morning to have my LO. Will be at the hospital bright and early(6:15am) and surgery at 8am. Have been having meltdowns and anxiety attacks all day. My stomach is im knotts and im just about to try and attempt to sleep. Would be awesome to sleep right until 5 when i have to get up, but somehow i doubt it. 

I will update when I can!


----------



## try4kid3

Oh wow cant believe its that time already. Wishing u a very safe and happy birth and cant wait to hear from u when lo has arrived. Take care ttc and best wishes to u and ur family x x


----------



## Momma43009

GL TTC! I can't wait to see pics of the LO.

cc - you changed your ticker!! Does that mean that it came back bfp??


----------



## cckarting

yes!!! I got pregnant about a min after I took the test! Will post pics! congrats ttc I can't believe it's finally time for you to have that beautiful boy! Can't wait for pics :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Yay!!! Makes me so happy to read this CC!!! Congratulations! Doctors definitely arent always right!

Thanks ladies. Just at hospital waiting to be admitted.


----------



## Momma43009

oh yay cc!! I am so happy for you! I hope you tell your doctor right away so you can be like I told you so lol :)

TTC - I am so happy for you that you get to see your LO pretty soon!


----------



## try4kid3

Oh congratulations CC, u finally got ur BFP..eeekk so exciting !!!!!!


----------



## cckarting

here's my test from thursday morning.

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3791.jpg

and here's my digi from thurday at 130

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3792.jpg


----------



## try4kid3

oh wow...there's no doubt now !! Congrats again XX


----------



## cckarting

well see for sure on the 10th when i have my blood draw! it's driving me crazy waiting!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies. Baby Dean Lucas was born at 8:50am weighing 10lbs 8ozs. Lots of chubbiness. 

We are currently cuddling away and loving it. 

Congrat CC! Im soooooo happy for you! Now the start of your pregnancy journey!!


----------



## Momma43009

Oh yay TTC! Congrats! I am so happy you had a healthy baby boy and can cuddle him up! And chubbiness is good :)


----------



## cckarting

oh my ttc, he was a big baby! i can't believe that he was almost 11 lbs!!! can't wait to see pics, and glad that everything went smoothly today. so very happy for you!


----------



## try4kid3

Big congrats ttc! ! What a big bundle of fun u have now. Hope the section was ok and u r comfortable. Enjoy those cuddles x x


----------



## cckarting

So how long til 0 try? Fx this is your month and we can go through it together!


----------



## try4kid3

Oh ireally hope this my month too! i am due to ov next sunday...my af just finishing so cd 9 for me x


----------



## cckarting

yeah! your so close, when do you go on holiday? i'm so excited for you. not much going on this weekend going racing tonight, and probably painting tomorrow.....


----------



## TTCinBC

I really hope your catch this cycle trying!!


----------



## try4kid3

Ah thanks ladies feeling pos this cycle. We r on holiday now.we have a cute little cottage by the sea so hopefully get bd in on thurs. Sat and suday. 

Cc how r u feeling?

Ttc hope all is well with u and lo

momma hope u ok too x


----------



## cckarting

That sounds like an amaing place try! I feel fine. Super paranoid something's wrong I don't have any symptoms at all?


----------



## try4kid3

Cc - i know its so hard not to feel paranoisd in those first few weeks. I think my symptoms with dd didnt kick in until about 6 weeks and even then they werent very bad.i am aure everytjing is fine...i know its early but have u worked out ur due date yet?


----------



## cckarting

according to what i've been reading i'm due between the 11-13th of April! i know i'm just being crazy but with my first beta being 6 i think it's making me even more paranoid went out and bought more tests lastnight. i feel like i'm going crazy!!! 

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3798.jpg


----------



## TTCinBC

Thats such an awesome line CC! Your hcg is rising! Will you or have you called the doctor?


----------



## cckarting

I have talked to my ob, we're doing a quant on Friday and If I have good numbers well do a viability scan at the end of the month


----------



## TTCinBC

I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## cckarting

Thanks ttc I'm still really nervous! I am terrified to figure out what my numbers are!


----------



## try4kid3

Cc - that line looks sooo mich darker...i really think your nums will have gone up. What is a quant? is that another blood test? i hope its all good fot you


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, your numbers will be up for sure! Thats a great line!


----------



## cckarting

yea a quant is quantitative hcg, it measures how much of the hormone your body is producting. it's suppose to double every 48 hrs.


----------



## Momma43009

Nice line cc! It is def rising! Let us know when the tests come back.

Your holiday sounds nice trying. GL with bding! Got my fingers x'ed!

TTC - I cant wait to see pics of your little guy!

Afm - im doing okay. I get some tightening and pressure sometimes but other than that im good. He likes to push out on me alot lol. I have an appt with my ob on thirs and then I have another ultrasound so im excited about that!


----------



## cckarting

thanks momma! i can't believe your so close to being done too! are you excited? have you heard if you were able to try to give birth??


----------



## try4kid3

Cc - let us know how u get on
momma - time has gone so quickly..your lo will soon b here
ttc - how is ur lo getting on? i bet ur dd is loving her new little brother! !!


----------



## Momma43009

After this appt on Thursday I have another ultrasound and that is when I find out for sure. The doctor really thinks that I will be able to do a vaginal birth so we will see. I honestly don't care one way or antoher :) 

Sometimes I think time has gone quickly and sometimes I feel like it is so slow! Anyway, I guess my sisters in law are throwing me a "surprise" baby shower lol. My husband let the cat out of the bag last night about it. So I am excited about that.


----------



## cckarting

that sounds like a lot of fun momma! i'm still cramping quite a bit, and i'm not really sure why. 4 days til i get to find out my numbers, i'm pretty nervous! exhausted today for some reason, need more sleep!!! your O should be soon try, you better be having a lot of fun in that cottage lol!


----------



## Momma43009

cc - I had a bunch of cramping when I first found out I was pg and it worried me too. Everything turned out fine though and I had the cramping on and off the whole rest of my 1st trimester. Then the ligament pains lol. I didn't have too many symptoms except sore bb's and tiredness in the beginning either.


----------



## cckarting

well that's good to know it's not just me, but my bb's don't even hurt! i dunno what's going on haha. i think this week is going to drag horribly!


----------



## TTCinBC

I had the cramps too. Definitely seems to be normal. And tired. Omg was i tired! But i had some insomnia the first weeks too, despite being exhausted. Lol

Glad yoyr doing good Momma! 

As for us. We're doing good. Still in hospital, hoping to be discharged today. Baby is good to go ssy the doctor, just waiting on the OK from the on call OB. I thought i would have seen him by now, but noppe. 
Pain is getting a bit better. Was having issues managing it. Still a bit worried for when i go home about the pain. Feeling like i have a flu, but thats how i feel when my milk comes in. Baby is bf better..latch is getting better. He lost 1.2 poundd the first 48 hours, so working in getting weight back on him. 


Hope everything else is good. Will post pictures in the next few days when i get a chance to upload them.


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear that your doing good ttc! super excited to see pics of your little man! hope the pain gets better for you, that another thing i'm worried about. my last two were pretty easy recoveries but thats been a long time!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
ttc sounds like all is good for u and baby..cant wait to see a pic
cc - i hope the week goes quickly so u can have sone answers. My bbs didnt hurt until about six weeks. 
Momma - hope scan is ok and u can prepare for the birth

afm - edging closer to ov...fingers x


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - Glad the pain is getting managed. I remember that after my csection. I was also terrified when they had to take the staples out but that actually didnt hurt. I am glad he is doing better with breastfeeding. I know I am going to have trouble with that because of my stupid flat nipples. Can't wait to see pics. 

cc - 4 days is so long to wait! I hope if goes quickly for you.

try - I have all of my fingers and toes x'ed for you!


----------



## cckarting

well i feel a little bit better, and that i most likely am pregnant! i finally got a test other than a frer to read positive! it was a 88 cent walmart one and i had only held my wee for 2-3 hrs and it showed up pos. so feeling a little more re assured! can't wait for you to O try!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
hope everyone is ok

got a bd in yest so now trying again on thurs sat and sun...nearly there! !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies, just a quick post with some pictures. Heading off to bed shortly...I hope lol Baby just woke up. Hope everyone is doing good!
 



Attached Files:







babydean4.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3









babydean3.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3









babydean2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









babydean.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









babydean5.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## try4kid3

Oh wow ttc amazing pics..he looks so gorgeous and cuddly! ! I hope i managed to get ur sleep x


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks trying! And i did manage some. Dean sleot from 11pm-4am and i had to wake him up to feed him! Lol i kept waking up during that time though to make sure he was ok lol
And he is back to sleep now and im wide awake. Should really try and fall back asleep though.

He's super cuddly. He loves to lay in my chest and sleep. He was naked(except diaper) the whole time in hospital, so he had loads of skin to skin with me. Was amazing as i didnt get that with my DD. Nurses didnt promote it then and it was also middle of winter.


----------



## cckarting

oh my ttc he is absolutely beautiful! he is so chubby and cute! i am so excited for you and so glad it sounds like you have a good sleeper on your hands. WooHoo on the bd try!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

cc hope u getting on ok
ttc hope u rmanaging to get some rest
momma hope u ok too

afm cd 12so bd every othernight now. So nice being on hidy and the sun has come out! !!!


----------



## cckarting

i see a dip in your chart!!!! can't wait for O day, get all the bd'ing in you can :)


----------



## try4kid3

Does the dip mean i am oving or about to? i have forgotten lol


----------



## cckarting

O'ing i do believe! then it takes 3 higher temps to confirm O. i didn't chart that long only for about 6 months.


----------



## try4kid3

Think we should have bd last night...will try tonight but think we missed it


----------



## TTCinBC

It means today is the day! Get some bding in! Fx trying! 

Hey, the month i got my bfp, i totally thought we missed it! But the baby laying next to me says other wise lol


Im doing pretty good. pain in getting much better. Only really in ibprophen a couple times a day and tylenol if i need it. I did however have some bad pains yesterday, but it could have been from being very very constipated or when i was finally able to go i also passed a large clot. so not sure which it was, but pain is gone! Baby is doing great! My milk has come in no problem this time. Which makes me soooooo happy!

How is everyone else?


----------



## cckarting

thats great news ttc. glad to hear your feeling better. try i thought i was out this month too and just waiting for af since i didnt' have a proper pos opk!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies thanx for ur advice. We got a bd in so hopefully covered. Glad u feeling ok ttc and recovering from the section
cc hope u ok


----------



## cckarting

i'll post my numbers after i get them tomorrow! not that we have a whole lot to compair them to lol!


----------



## Momma43009

Oh wow TTC he is beautiful!! Glad you are doing better.

Try-fingers x'ed that you catch your eggy! 

Afm - had my appt today. I lost 5 lbs and measuring back on track! My ultrasound is in about 2 weeks so we will see. Its my DHs anniversary today so we had a nice night. Just the waiting for my scan now lol


----------



## Momma43009

My DHs and my anniversary*


----------



## TTCinBC

Happy anniversary Momma! Glad you guys had a good night. Can't wait until your scan! Your getting so close! Those last few weeks felt like they flew by for me, lol 

Looking forward to your result CC!

Hope you guys caught that egg Trying! FX!

Afm- saw the doctor today, all is good with babe and me. I had my suture taken out. Hurt a bit as the one end had healed under a bit of skin, but it's nice to have it out. I can get on with the healing process! As for babe, he's doing great. When we left hospital he was down from 10lbs 8oz to 9lbs 7oz and that was a 10% loss. When he was weighed today he's up to 9lbs 12oz, so 5 oz in 3 days! He's a good little eater, so I'm super pleased with that. Not much else going on here. Just loving every minute of my little guy. I can't believe he'll be a week old tomorrow!


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear all is well ttc! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY momma, glad you had a great evening with dh. heading off here for my appt soon, super nervous will update when we get home!


----------



## TTCinBC

Cant wait to hear CC!


----------



## try4kid3

Good luck cc hope its all ok

happy anniversary momma

ttc glad lo is doing well


----------



## cckarting

So my HCG was 1424! yea! My ob was out but i had another appt with my reg dr. (not the one i see at my work) and she said my numbers look great, and should have them re drawn in 2 weeks. I told her my ob wanted to do a scan in 3 so she said don't worry about the bw then!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thise are great numbers!!! Im so happy its finally happened for you CC!


----------



## try4kid3

Brilliant news cc! !!!


----------



## cckarting

Thanks! Now to get set up for a scan date!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
well not sure whats going on with my temps and oving...felt like i o yesterday but temps have been getting higher. Everyt calendar says i should today (sundqy) going to bd again tom to cover ourselves...

Hope all u lovely ladies doing ok


----------



## cckarting

Chart is looking great try! Fx for you :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Looks like you O'd yesterday(friday) Trying!


----------



## cckarting

i agree it looks like friday, and looks like you did great bd'ing!


----------



## try4kid3

Yes it does look like i ov on friday...but why would i still have ewcm on sat? it seems to be drier today ( tmi lol)


----------



## TTCinBC

Actually, if i remember right you o the day after your dip? Man its been so long! Lol

Pretty sure we will probably try for one more baby in about a year so i better relearn all this stuff lmao


----------



## cckarting

oh yea ttc! that's exciting to hear your be ttc in a year! i don't think we'll have anymore after this one, especially if it's a little girl!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies i got a ov day as friday on ff...i suppose it could have started friday and continued on to sat? ? Anyway i just hope we caught the eggy! ! 

Ttc - good to hear u will be trying again in a year.
Cc - will u find out sex? is it 2boys that u have already?


----------



## cckarting

Woohoo for the ch try! fx you caught your egg! yes, we have two boys already and are pretty much decided we will find out sex. I don't know if i want to, but dh does so i guess we will. lol! hoping for a girl this time around, but would be happy with another boy. cramping pretty bad though, i'm getting a little worried! should get a call back from the nurse today for a scan date, and i'll talk to her about the cramping.


----------



## try4kid3

Cc- i am sure cramping is quite normal but speaking to the nurse should put ur mind ar ease. when will they scan you?


----------



## cckarting

talked to the nurse, said as long as no bleeding it was fine. Scan date is set for August 28th at 1130!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yay! Cant wait for the 28th! How far will you be? 
Cramping is normal. I had some pretty bad cramps with both my pregnancies


----------



## cckarting

I would be roughly 7+5 on the 28th so i should be able to see a hb! oh how i wish it would just be here now!


----------



## TTCinBC

Wont be long now! Only what, 2 1/2 weeks? I know it will seem like forever though! Lol


----------



## cckarting

two weeks from tomorrow!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
ff has moved my ov day to sat based on todays temp. I am not sure now if we will have caught the egg as we didnt bd friday and only bd late on sat ggrrrr! ! Oh well qt leaat i will know for next cycle to bd on cd 15 and 16! !!

Hope time goes quickly for you cc! !!


----------



## Momma43009

Sorry I have been MIA!

CC - Those numbers are great! Can't wait for you to have your scan! Glad you talked to the nurse about the cramps. I had pretty persistant cramps with both my pregnancies.

TTC - Thats great that you will try for another one! I don't think we will even though I would like to. 

Try - I hope you caught your egg! I know with my DD I caught the egg technically a day later so I have my fingers x'ed for you! I am bad at reading the charts anymore. I need to get back into it for sure.

Afm - Nothing new. I am just glad that my appt went well on Thursday and I actually lost weight and I am back on track with my measurments! lol. My next ultrasound is the 24th so we get to see how big he is and if I can for sure do a vbac. I am excited to see this LO!


----------



## cckarting

so excited for your scan! cuz 4 days after yours i get mine! so ready to see something real! i mean i don't feel pregnant i need some solid evidence lol! try GL catching your egg you have 24 hours after you O before the egg starts to break down so you had great timing, and the swimmers can live up to 5 days!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies 
hope u all ok. 

Nothing new with me apart from a bad back. We have tthree days left of our holiday so going to relax and not think about that eggy lol! !! 

Cant wait for you ladies to have ur scans, i know what u mean cc about needing to see something! !


----------



## TTCinBC

Yes, definitely enjoy the rest of your holidays Trying! 
Cant wait to see some baby scan pictures! I loved that part! 
We have so many of Dean, need to put them in his photo album

Am- not too much. Had Dean's neeborn/family photo's yesterday. Should have most of them back today, but she wants to redone a few of his outdoor photo's when i pick the pictures up, which is just fine with me. He was a bit dificult to get to sleep earlier tonight. He just wanted to stay on my breast, lol
He just ate not long ago and he's in a milk coma now, so im back to bed! 
I will post some pictures tomorrow!


----------



## cckarting

enjoy the rest of your holiday try! Glad you had a great time. Can't wait to see more baby pics TTC! So much fun, i can't wait to see scan pics either! 13 days.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi Ladies

Ahhh home now...it's been a great relaxing holiday and I am so pleased I cleaned the house before we left..it looks great lol !!!

Hope all you ladies are doing ok ?? I have no symptoms whatsoever, but it would be very early lol...did have a bit of a dip in temp, but we slept with the fan on so it could have been that ??!!


----------



## cckarting

Dunno if I'd go by symptoms try, I still don't have any lol! Fx for a bfp!


----------



## TTCinBC

I had no symptoms until after i got my bfp. So you never know!

Hopefully that dip is a good dip!


----------



## Momma43009

I hope that dip is a good dip too! GL

Ugh I have been having some bh today and it is quite uncomfortable. They were like bad period cramps in my pelvic area and back plus tightening and pressure. I think they are finally going away though. Everyone has mentioned how much he has dropped today lol. Everyone thinks I wont make to my due date.


----------



## cckarting

Gl momma cant wait for you to have him!


----------



## TTCinBC

When do you have your ultrasound momma?


----------



## Momma43009

Its next friday the 24th. I cant wait to see how big he is and if I can do vbac.


----------



## cckarting

fx you get to do the vbac, and you get amazing pics of your little bean!


----------



## TTCinBC

Im hoping that if we have another baby, that they did a better job with my incision site and that it heals better and that i will be able to try for a vbac then. Ive seen so many women have vbacs after 2 or even 3 c-sections. Gives me hopw that i can do it. 

I really hope your able to have a vbac Momma! They say once you've had one vbac, its easier and safer if you decide to ever have more!


----------



## cckarting

WOW really trying a vbac after 2-3 kids? My dr won't even consider doing one! we have already talked about scheduling a c-section for this one!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

TTC - hope ur scar is ok !! mine still gives me pain from time to time, but i think that's because i had two sections quite close to each other. I would defo want a vbac if i ever get pg again !!

momma - gl for ur scan ...not long now

cc - how r u feeling ? not long for ur scan...soo exciting for you !!

AFM - feeling really down and thinking i am out. Usual AF feelings and no sore bbs :( I think we missed our eggy, so next time we will bd on cd 15 :(:(:(


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol yep CC. There's a support group here(and extends all over the place) that supports vbacs. They just posted a story of a women who had a a home vbac after 3 c-sections. Really amazing! 
But every situation is different. So who knows what would hapoen for me. Section may be easier again. Have to say, the repeat section was a much better experience for us this time. 

I still have hope for you trying!!

Afm- ive been over doing it and ive been bleeding heavier then i should. So im trying to relax this weekend, but if it hasnt died down by monday, i will need to see my doctor. Trying to avoid that as it could mean a d&c :( 
Its DHs birthday tomorrow so we are having his parents/brother and 3 of his friends over for a small bbq. Nothing that will have me over doing it though. His mom and dad will be doing most stuff. So im looking forward to it!

Dean is doing great. Gained 10ounces in one week and as of thursday was 2 ounces off his birth weight if 10lbs8oz. So very happy with that! Means Breasrfeeding is going well! They only hope for 6 ounces a week until they are back at birth weight. He is sleeping really well too! Ita been an awesome 2 weeks!


----------



## cckarting

sounds lovely TTC Happy Birthday to your dh, and hope you get to feeling better. try and rest with that lovely baby of yours! I dunno if i could get the guts enough to try a v bac really!


----------



## cckarting

don't get down yet try, your only what 6 dpo, you still have time! my bb's never did hurt at all this month!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
ttc - hope the bleeding gets better..that must b making u feel quite tired. Glad baby is doing well it sounds like he likes his food lol

afm did my temp this am and it was quite high

-we r gaving a heatwave here in england so maybe thats y ir was so high? ?


----------



## TTCinBC

Were you temping the month you got your bfp Trying? Just wondering how they compare.

How hot was it there today? It was 38 here today. But i didnt go outside until it was dark lol


----------



## try4kid3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2012-01-07

This was my chart from Jan when i got pg...


----------



## TTCinBC

Humm..it just brings me to the home page? Or my old homepage I should say.


----------



## try4kid3

Oh thats weird will try again


----------



## cckarting

Gl try fx this is your month!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How are we all ...any news ??

AFM - no symptoms at all ...starting to think about when to bd for next cycle. Still dong the diet shakes so being positive about losing more weight for next cycle :)


----------



## cckarting

no news yet! just waiting until my scan on tuesday! time seems to be going to slow! you going to test before your late for af?


----------



## try4kid3

have no money to test :( and not feeling it, if I get any really good symptoms I might be tempted. AF due Friday ..i think !!

Can't wait for u to have ur scan !!


----------



## cckarting

I can't wait either! it's driving me crazy waiting for the scan, especially with no real symptoms! super excited to hopefully see a hb.


----------



## TTCinBC

I still have my FX for you Trying! I had no symptoms at first either. So you just never know!
How has the diet shakes been going?

Very excited for your scan CC! I remember that feeling of OMG it's taking sooo long! 

AFM- Dean is being more fussy at night the last few nights. He's been making a lot of sounds in his sleep and it keeps me awake because I'm so sensitive to every noise he makes, lol 
Hoping to get a nap today and that tonight is a better night!


----------



## cckarting

aww! hopefully he gets the fussiness out of him system and starts sleeping better for you! how is your dd taking to being a big sister? I am the same way when my boys were little any whimper and i was wide awake. i got lucky and they were both really good sleepers at night!


----------



## try4kid3

Ttc - i remember those nights...every little sound makes u wake up.hope u have a better night.

Afm- really dragging pains which i normally get before af. Oh well hopefully next cycle will be ours! !!


----------



## cckarting

glad your staying so positive try! it WILL be your time soon!


----------



## Momma43009

Good job staying positive Try!

I cant for my scan either cc! I really want to see this LO. And of course see what they think about my birth options :)

TTC - I did that when DD was a baby too. And now im a lighter sleeper than I used to be!


----------



## cckarting

i know! it seems like forever, i can't believe you get to see that wonderful baby boy of yours in 3 days. so excited for you to post your scans :) oh Tuesday is so far away....ugh!


----------



## Momma43009

I hope you can see the heartbeat! I did I think when I had my first scan. And the doctor actually got his heartbeat through the doppler at 10 weeks. So exciting!

Is it possible to have pulled a muscle or something on the top of your belly while pg? I was peeling potatoes yesterday and I was leaning alot on the counter and ever since then I have hadpain in that one spot when I move a certain way or I touch it. Its weird and annoying. I thought it would go away after a nights rest but it hasnt.....


----------



## TTCinBC

It almost sounds like what I got whenever my tummy was about to get new stretch marks 
:( One area would be super sore and then new marks would appear. But if it is a pulled muscle..make sure you just rest as much as you can!

I have my finger crossed for next cycle for you Trying!!

My DD is having her moments. She loves being a big sister and loves when I ask her to do certain things. Like I had a shower and he was in his glider chair and I asked her to watch him, so she sat in the edge of the couch and literally watched him the whole time and then told me he didn't cry, lol 
But she is definitely jealous, so it's been tough. My DH has tried to fill that gap with her, but my mom has also been trying to help by coming and taking her out more often. I'm going to take her out just her and I this weekend for a few hours. She definitely needs the one to one time with me. 

I can't wait for your scan on tuesday CC! I'm soo excited to see baby!


----------



## cckarting

My ds was so "helpful" when we brought his brother home. i found out it was a lot better when we spent time just the two of us. so i would totally take advantage when baby was asleep to read a book with the oldest, and play for a bit or even just cuddle up on the couch with him!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, I've definitely been trying to do that as much as I can. It's been tough the last day or two because he hasn't been sleeping well so I've been trying to sleep when he does. I feel bad I don't have the same amount of time for her as I did before. But my DH and I are both the oldest kids and keep reminding ourselves that we were just fine and don't have any issues from having a younger sibling lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
ttc - my ds was quite jealous when we had our dd. We juat made sure we both did special things with them. I think my ds will always be a bit jealous if my dd but i guess thats just sibling fun! ! I know its hard to spend the time u want to with ur dd as dean is so young and u defo need to get ur slee. I yhink it gets easier tho as they get older 

afm - still no symptoms but like u guys say u never know! !


----------



## cckarting

fx for you try!!!! hoping you get that rainbow bfp!! my boys are actually really close now so we do a lot of stuff together, and they play really well by themselves. I just hope adding one more doesn't do them both in! lol


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - The spot is still sore but no more stretch marks that I have noticed. But of course I have alot of old ones from when I was pg with my DD lol so I can't really tell. It hurt a bit worse this morning but now it is just sore again. Hopefully it goes away soon. 

I have my fingers x'ed for you too try!

I have no idea how my DD is going to react when we have the baby and bring him home. Right now she LOVES all babies and wants to be near them and help out. But that might be different when he is home with us 24/7 and our attention won't be completely on her all of the time. We agreed that when my OH starts his new job after the baby is born, I will be going to work part time so I will have a lot more time at home with both of the kids. My mother in law said that she would watch the baby so I can take my DD somewhere to just have me and her time.


----------



## cckarting

that sounds like a good plan momma! my youngest LOVES babies he wants one really really bad, but like you said might change as soon as this baby comes lol. ugh, wish it was next week already! lol kids started school today, super excited to see how their days went!


----------



## try4kid3

Really bad af cramps :( boo hoo! !


----------



## Momma43009

Oh yuck Try :( I hate those bad cramps!

cc - you are 7 weeks already? Nice! Can't wait for you to have your first scan.

I am excited that I get mine tomorrow! Ugh I just know this day is going to take forever.


----------



## cckarting

sorry try! yes! i've made it to 7 weeks and sooo jelous you have your scan tomorrow, and i have to wait til tuesday. i'm so excited but nervous. i hope i get to see the little one's hb!


----------



## Momma43009

Hey ladies!

Scan went great! LO is weighing 5lbs 15oz and is on track with everything. They said he was really cute and very healthy. I have some 3D pictures I am going to post later. And they said that my placenta moved way up so I will be able to do a vbac is what I am thinking. It was at a different dr's office though. He was a specialist so I will talk to my regular dr at the next appt but everything looks great!


----------



## cckarting

that's great news momma! can't wait to see your scan pics i bet he sure is cute! whens your next appt with your regular dr?


----------



## Momma43009

My appt isn't until Sept 6th :( then after that I should have weekly appointments with him. I haven't even been checked to see if I was dialted or anything yet and I have been having those good braxton hicks lol by then I will be almost 37 weeks.


----------



## try4kid3

Great news momma - i bet u r excited to finally see your LO. Can't wait to see ur scans either !!

AFM - still having terrible, terrible cramps and other pMS ( tired and grumpy) I think AF will show up tonight or tom, which would mean that I know which day i ovd on. Just wish AF would hurry up and then I can start the new cycle. If i get AF tom it will mean that I will ov on a weekend which wld be great !!


----------



## cckarting

Sep 6th will be here before you know it! thats a day after my ds 4th birthday! so it seems like it's coming quick for us because of the party and presents haha! oh and our state fair!


----------



## Momma43009

Here are the good ones. He kept putting his hands up in front of his face!
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 8.24.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









Ultrasound2 8.24.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









Ultrasound3 8.24.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









Ultrasound4 8.24.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh so glad you should be able to try for a vbac momma!! That's so exciting! Will you be doing anything like raspberry leaf tea or evening primrose oil capsules? 

My doctor said she didn't check until women were 38 weeks. I guess the more you check the higher the chance of infection gets? She only checked me once anyways, since I was having the c-section. She checked me when she did my strep B swab at 36 weeks. So maybe he will check you then too?

Sorry your cramps are so bad Trying! I really hope the next cycle is it for you! 

Afm- LO has been going through a growth spurt and eating every 1 1/2-2 hours for the last few days and then FINALLY today, he went back to every 3-4 hours so I managed to get 2 naps in today. Not terribly long ones, but it's amazing how much of a difference they made for me. I cried this morning I was so tired. And to top it off he peed all over my bed twice this morning in the matter of 5 minutes :dohh: I had to leave him with DH and go sit downstairs and have my cry. Felt better for it afterwards. 
I hope tonight goes better, I need a normal-ish night desperately. Especially since DH has to work tomorrow and I'm on my own again with both kids. 
I also have a uterine infection, endometritis. So I'm on antibiotics for that and slowly starting to feel better. Just started then wednesday night. Saw my doctor again today and there is no fever now and less pain in my uterus area, and the swelling in my abdomen has gone done. It's been a fun few days! lol Oh and my LO went from 10.6lbs last thursday(16th) to 11.5lbs this past wednesday(22)! So he's definitely gaining weight VERY well, lol 

Hope everyone is okay!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh Loook at those chubby cheeks momma! He's going to be so cute!!


----------



## Momma43009

I got checked a couple of times with my DD and I got up to 4 cm and 100% thinned out so they wanted to check me. I will probably get checked at my next appt. I had the Group B strep thing last time so does that mean I will have it again? I cant believe I only have 5 weeks left at the most lol. Hopefully I go on my own.

Oh TTC what an awful week for you! I hope you get more sleep and feel better!


----------



## Momma43009

You know, I think my dr's office just gives you IV antibiptics anyway because I have tested positive bedore. I guess they dont take any chances. I dont think they will even test me this time....


----------



## TTCinBC

Im not too sure how it works to be honest. I didnt have it with either, so they had to test md this time too. I think i read that just because you have it once doesnt mean you will again. So hopefully you dont this time! Are they only letting you go until 40 weeks max before a c-section?

And thanks, it has been a bit rough, but i have hope its going to get better now that im starting to feel better(slowly of course)


----------



## cckarting

A he is so flipping cute! Look at those cheeks! Sorry you've been having a hard time ttc. Hopefully he will sleep well for you tonight and you can get your much needed sleep.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

TTC - so sorry u r having a tough week, it sounds like u need a bit of pampering and sleep time :) Hope u manage to get through it and sort out the urine infection, I know that i can make u tired and weepy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

momma - those scan pics r amazing, he looks soooo cute and cuddly !! I bet u can't wait to meet him..not long now !!

cc - how r u getting on, nearly time for ur scan eekk so exciting too !! It seems to have gone very quickly since u found out u were pg !!

AFM - my news is always boring LOL, but no AF as yet think it will be here tom !!

Have a nice weekend ladies


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh it's actually a uterine(uterus) infection. It's called Endometritis. Lots of fun, lol 

I hope af isn't too rough for you this month trying!

I'm just off to bed shortly. Just waiting for the little guy to fall asleep. He's been more awake lately, but he can't stay awake forever! lol


----------



## try4kid3

Sorry read that wrong...hope u get some sleep now


----------



## try4kid3

AF got me...onto next cycle !!


----------



## cckarting

fx for pos results next month try! i'm doing alright, i'm feeling crappy lately though my back seems to think i'm 8 months along already and i'm still having cramps! so excited for tues to get here i need to see the bean is in the right place, been having anxiety this one is in my tubes!


----------



## try4kid3

cc - Ah, I would be feeling exactly the same, u will feel so much more relaxed once you see that scan pic !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh i was worried mine was in my tube too! Dont know why i thought that. But the cramps worried me. I had cramps with my DD but not as early. Thats probably what worried me. 

Feeling sooo much better. Managed to get a decent amount of sleep. He's in the sleepy part of the growth spurt. Its kinda a nice reprive from the 2-3 days of feeding every 1 1/2-2 hours.

Oh and Im sorry af got you trying. I hope its not too bad and goes away soon. Fx for next cycle!


----------



## cckarting

So glad to hear you got a decent nights sleep ttc! I took a nap his afternoon and am feeling a lot better today. I've had cramping since I found out, I don't remember it being this bad with the boys, so fx for a girl lol.


----------



## TTCinBC

Just thought I'd share some pictures of my kids from today. Heading off to bed now, hoping baby will let me get some sleep tonight! FX!
 



Attached Files:







mrDean.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3









Tiannasleeping.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









Tianna&Dean.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - I love ur pictures, Dean looks so cute and cuddly :) Hope u manage to have a good sleep again :) !

AFM - UGGHHH AF is being pretty horrid today and my son wants to go and play crazy golf !! Oh well I will take the pain killers and hope the stupid cramps go away !!

cc - not long now :)


----------



## cckarting

ttc those are amazing pics of the kids! Dean is so cubby, i love it! sorry af is being a pain in the ass try, hopefully she eases up on you. I know 2 more days and it's time for the scan i'm kinda freaking out!


----------



## Momma43009

Nice pictures TTC!!

Try - I am sorry af is so bad. She better go away soon!

cc - Tomorrow is the day, right??

Afm - He has dropped even lower. I have to pee all the time and there is pressure when I walk around. UGH. I can't wait to be done already lol. Everyone keeps telling me that they are giving me 2 weeks until I pop :) I would be fine with that lol. 
We are having a really rough time picking out a name though! We seriously just don't like any names and most dont go with the middle and last name. I am worried because it is getting close!


----------



## cckarting

lol momma i had a terrible time picking out both the boy's names too! we had a few picked we liked and when they came we named them when we saw them. yes tomorrow is the day, and i'm kinda freaking out!


----------



## Momma43009

I am excited for you cc! Hopefully you see that hb and get some nice first time pics of your bean!

I know. We don't even really have any picked out though. I like one or two and he likes one or two but we don't like each others lol.


----------



## cckarting

haha! we both wrote down five, and narrowed it to the ones we could live with and picked from there. my dh hates all my girl names i have picked out if i get lucky enough to get a girl this time. we already have a boys name picked this time lol


----------



## cckarting

Hey sorry i've been gone all day! it's been a LONG couple nights. So I started spotting last night and ended up going in to the er. they ran a bunch of tests and gave me some fluids, and an ultrasound. My progesterone and my hcg are fine. There is only one baby in there YEA!! So i had my appt today with the reg dr. Found the baby right away and have a strong healthy heart beat of 157! Right on track with my dates and my due date didn't change it's April 11th. Talked about the spotting and he said the baby is fine, and not to worry about it unless I really start bleeding like to fill a heavy tampon. He said that the yolk sack and everything looked beautiful so the chances of me miscarrying are slim. Super excited got this beautiful pic of my little bean! 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_4020.jpg


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh CC, Im so happy for you! That would have been so scary though, im just glad everything was fine!
What a cute little bean. Baby looks like a peanut! How are you feeling now? Relieved?


----------



## try4kid3

Oh i am so happy that everything went ok for you. Lovely scan pic too. Congratulations cc


----------



## Momma43009

Yay cc! Great picture! You can already see those buds that will be arms eventually! So happy for you. Glad everything is okay :)

Afm - Nothing too much going on. I have been woken up in the middle of the night with af type cramps and back cramps and I can't sleep :( I was told these are the practice contractions. They are getting a bit stronger each night. Now I think I might go into labor in the middle of the night lol. The cramps aren't as bad during the day. I don't know how this guy can get any lower. My belly is just about touching my pubic bone! Anyway, still no names for LO either. Oh but I am excited because I won a maternity photo shoot, newborn session, 6 month session and 1st birthday session for a GREAT deal so I will be able to have amazing pictures for this LO! I am so excited. I didn't get to do that for my DD so this will be great. And of course she can be in them lol.


----------



## cckarting

I'm feeling relieved! It was scary but i feel a little bit better about it, but still worried something will happen lol. like that's anything new. I can't seem to sleep lately i am up 8 or so times a night, and my back omg. You would think i was 8 months along. the headache/migrane started this week so that's been fabulous! can't wait for you to go into labor momma! hurry up and have that little man!!!


----------



## Momma43009

lol cc. Sounds like you are already having so much fun being pregnant! :)

I know. I can't wait until he comes. It really stinks that I have to wait until next Thursday for my appt for them to check me. I have been standing a little more at work today and my back is really hurting. It feels like it did last night :( I can't tell if its just normal back pains or what because I am even getting those pains in my front too.


----------



## cckarting

maybe your getting ready to have this baby!!! I just wish i could get to the 12 week mark and then i'll enjoy it even though i'm miserable lol!


----------



## Momma43009

I know what you mean cc. It is always scarier until you hit that mark and then you start to feel better.

I am not sure but I hope so lol. They have died down since then but I still am getting the cramps just lighter. My body must be practicing :)


----------



## cckarting

must be! I never did have bh when i was preg with the boys. I'm just so ready for oct to be here. ugh killing me. oh well i better enjoy this as it is most likely my last, especially if we get a daughter!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

cc - hope u r doing ok and that it is soon that 12 week mark for you !!

momma - not long now, sounds like ur body is getting ready !!

ttc - hope u r ok and that u r managing to have some sleep !!

AFM - Boring same old news just waiting now to ov...back to work for me tho next week and DH starts his new job. !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Doing ok. Feeling tired, its been a long day. My friend came in this morning from out of town until sunday and I had my baby shower tonight. Was really nice. Really enjoyed myself. Baby just feel asleep so im off to bed now! 

Hooe all is well! Sorry such a short post, just so tired


----------



## cckarting

Were up to a raspberry today! so were making some progress lol. Still having some spotting this morning. still on bedrest for a day or two......oh so fun! Fair starts today! so ready for some fair food, YUMM! How many more days til O day try?? Hope you get some good rest TTC


----------



## Momma43009

Keep up with the rest cc!

Try - Let us know when you O! And GL to your DH with his new job.

TTC - I bet that was a nice shower. Hope you can keep sleeping better.

Nothing going on here. Just the same old waiting game. I have my belly photo shoot this Sunday so I am excited about that. I just cant wait until my appt next Thursday. I want to know if I am progressing or anything lol.


----------



## cckarting

Thanks I am momma! just a lot of computer, internet, and playing on the floor with ds. Hoping the spotting stops soon....At least there's no cramping with the spotting. Hurry up and have that baby momma! So ready to see that little man. Have fun at your maternity shoot, sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## TTCinBC

Did get some sleep, but nevers feels like enough anymore! Lol one day! He slept for almost a 4 1/2 stretch last night, but silly me stayed awake with DH until almost 1am :dohh: it's hard because sometimes, ok it IS our only alone time these days. 

Would love to get a nap later, but that wont happen. DD has a hair cut appointment in a few hours. 

Bedrest is so boring, but its definitely what's best right now! I hope the spotting stops soon. 

Hope you have fun with the photos momma! Will you be able to share them when you get them? Woulr love to see! 

Hope O comes quickly for you trying! That wait always dragged


----------



## cckarting

I know how you feel ttc dh works until usually 730 or later so by the time he sees te boys he eats and we get them to bed, then he has to shower we hardly have any time right now before im falling asleep beside him lol. Trying to rest but it's hard helped my mum put up a TON of sweet corn today but all I did was sit and fill bags so nothing real strenuous..... Am going to bed so tired I could fall asleep typing! Night all


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
cc -hope that the bedrest is helping the spotting...it must b really scary for you
momma - nearly sep and ur due date is getting closer eeekk so excited for u
ttc - hope u getting on ok
afm - well its my bday here so meeting family for a meal. Nice and relaxed i hope! ! I shld ov next sunday but defo going to bd on the sat as thats cd 15...i think thars the mistake i made last time. I cld feel myself oving but we hadnt bd that night or that day. Oh well have a few days to wait but time is going quickly this time! !!!


Enjoy ur days e eryone x x


----------



## TTCinBC

Happy birthday Trying!!! I hope you have a lovely day with your family!


----------



## Momma43009

Happy Birthday Trying!

TTC - Yes, I can share the photos. I usually hate my picture taken but I really want these done.

cc - I am glad you get to rest though. It is boring but its whats best for now!


----------



## cckarting

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRY!! hopefully you get a late birthday surprise :) Have a wonderful time tonight. Still stopping but not much, it'l only when i wipe.......still feeling terrible though but the cramping has eased a bit. Bring on that baby momma!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies
thanx for all ur bday wishes...we had a lovely meal with all the family.

A week today i shld be oving. ..Cant wait to try again! !!!

Glad everyone is ok and cc that the spotting is getting better. I wish it was 12 weeks already for you


----------



## cckarting

woot woot fx this month with be your month try!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How r we all doing ??

I am back at work tomorrow...full time !! bit scared about how I will cope but feeling positive at the moment :)

Not long until the big O day, we are prepared for BD on Saturday night and Sunday . Oh I hope this is my lucky cycle !


----------



## cckarting

Thinks are going ok here. super tired from spending all weekend at the fair, but today is the last day so i'll get to relax for a day or so before my friends wedding choas starts! lol busy busy. GL this weekend fx you catch your egg!


----------



## Momma43009

Hello ladies!

GL Try with that eggy!

cc - glad the spotting and cramping are easing up. Not too long before you reach your 12 weeks :)

Afm - Just more of those BH contractions. They were pretty bad over the weekend but I just had to switch postions and they would ease up. We didn't get to do the pictures though because the weather wasn't very good :( Now we have them set up for Thursday. I hope he at least that he stays in there until then! lol


----------



## cckarting

Only two more days til pictures! how exciting and fun. Not to much to report here either my back is killing me (don't know how that is possible with only being the size of a raspberry) and exhausted. Going to clean the house and do laundry today :(


----------



## TTCinBC

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p497/camward84/pictures/d90674cb.jpg



My little chubby guy yesterday at exactly a month old. Time is flying by so fast! 
We are all sick in my house, minus baby though. Just a cold, but it sucks! Feels like i just got over my uterine infection. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## cckarting

OMG so cute! reminds me of the little michelin man! can't believe how big he's gotten...


----------



## try4kid3

soo cute TTC, it makes me feel sooo broody LOL !!!

YAY I am entering my fertile period whoop whoop !!


----------



## cckarting

FX TTC, hope you catch your egg! It's DS birthday today going to get him from school soon and spend the day together!


----------



## try4kid3

happy bday to your DS CC !!!


----------



## cckarting

Thanks, he's down for a nap now so i'm resting going to get my other ds in an hour from school.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Hope we r all ok

AFM - being full time is killing me already lol...I just need to get back into a routine !!

Nearly saturday and ready for bding !!


----------



## Momma43009

Awe TTC he is so adorable!

GL Try! Get in all the bding you can! I have my fingers x'ed for you.

cc - Happy Birthday to your DS! Yay, you have reached the size of an olive lol.

Afm - My appt is today. I can't wait to get checked and see if I have made any type of progress. These BH contractions better have been worth it lol.


----------



## cckarting

GL at your appt! hopefully you'll have him soon!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

So i officially hate my body, I think I ovd yesterday ??!! We did get a bd in but again, i think it's too late. Im just hoping ewcm continues to sunday ( which is when i am supposed to be oving) grrrrr frustrating !!!!!!


Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## cckarting

Can you bd tonight and tomorrow??? I don't think you've missed it yet try. Did you do any opk's or anything? It only takes one so you're still in! FX for you.


----------



## Momma43009

Just get in all the bding you can Try. I didn't think I bd'ed on the right day either. GL

Had my appt yesterday. It was okay. I am only 1 cm dialated :( wish I was farther lol. Anyway, I only gained 17 lbs so far which is great for me. Better than the 61 lbs I gained with DD lol. His heart rate was a little low though. It was 125 but it jumped up to 140 when he started to move around. The doctor said that I need to eat something sugary and then lay on my left side and make sure he kicks or moves at least 5 times in an hour. I went home and did that and he was moving around nicely. He must have been sleeping. I also didn't eat very much yesterday before the appt so I need to start doing that lol. Anyway, I was told I should have no problem doing a vbac. He also said that LO is going to be small. First he was worried he would be big now he is going to be small? lol. the dr said I could always schedule a csection if I wanted to though.

I am going to start walking, eating spicy food and drinking tea to help move him along though. Hopefully I can at least go on my due date....


----------



## cckarting

You're making some progress! Hope things get moving quickly, glad to hear your going to try the vbac. I would be so impatient i would probably schedule a c section lol, i'm terrible!


----------



## Momma43009

I am considering it lol. If he doesn't come on his own, I might schedule one for my due date! I am terrible too!


----------



## cckarting

I wouldn't be able to wait that long lol! When I was preg with my first I was 10 days overdue before i finally started having contractions! When i went in for my appt with my second i wasn't even dilated a week before my due date so we just decided to take him haha.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Thanks for advice re bding. We meant to bd last night but i fell asleep..oh dear LOL Will try today and tomorrow. Still watery but not ewcm at the moment so just going to keep bding until it dries up TMI !!

momma - oh hope it happens quickly for you, fX that those contractions start !!

cc - hope u are doing ok, do u have any other scans coming up ?

Have a good weekend everyone X


----------



## cckarting

Doesn't look like you've o'd yet so your still good to go! Get to bding!


----------



## TTCinBC

I hope you caught this month Trying! 

When i was planning a vbac i was going to schedule a c-section for the 10 days past my due date in case i didnt go on my own since induction was out. As much as i wanted a vbac, i have to say that my section this time was soooo much more enjoyable. It was calm and I got to hold Dean for a while in the OR and then i had him in recovery right away. And my DH! Which was a surprise since they told me before that he couldnt be in recovery. Lol overall, it was a much better experience then the last. Nothing traumatic about it. 

Hope your doing okay CC. Has the spotting stopped? 

Afm- just plugging along enjoying our little guy. 5 weeks yesterday! He's starting to smile and is getting good at holding up his head. He has the funniest cry. Well its a fake cry i call it. I rarely ever hear his actual cry. But the fake one is so not convincing lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

It sounds like everyone is good !!

It's so hard to know the day when I ov. I had lots of pain the past couple of days and loads of ewcm so I think it must have been then. Still a bit wet today so going to get a bit more bding in ...if DH can cope LOL !! Think we will just keep on going until I dry up !


TTC - my second section was so much better that my first. I think because we had booked in and knew what to expect. 

momma - any more signs of labor ?

cc - Hope u ok


----------



## cckarting

I can't believe he's that old already ttc! The spotting has stopped, thank god, but I dont really have any preg symptoms either? I agree try just keep bding :)


----------



## Momma43009

Hello ladies

No, no more signs other than the ones I have been having :( the only thing I noticed is that I have been pretty.....wet down there lol. Def an increase in that. My sisters and mother in law had a little shower for me so all we need now is a stroller. Not too bad. It was super nice.

Oh, and I got some sneak peeks of my maternity pictures :) I will get the rest when she is done editing them. They look so good so far I think!
 



Attached Files:







maternity1.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4









maternity2.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5









maternity3.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cckarting

oh momma there ADORABLE! you're little girl is beautiful! ahhh, i hope i get some pink this time around :)


----------



## try4kid3

Lovely lovely pics momma :)


----------



## try4kid3

So, I think I ovd yesterday. Had lots of sharp pains in my side and looking at my charts over past few cycles CD16 seems to be day I ov on. Guess I just have to cross my fingers and toes :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Those are really beautiful pictures Momma! I love your DDs hair! And you look fantastic! 
I had all that extra fluid i guess we can call it, in the last month. Pain in the ass i tell yah. Never knew if it was just extra or if i was leaking amniotic fluid lol

Glad the spotting stopped CC! I had virtually no symptoms with my DD beside being tired. I felt a bit sick for a couple weeks, but nothing major. And then i was good til the end. Had every flipping symptom with DS. Ugh..lol. Is this pregnancy totally different then yout boys? 

I would definitely keep BDing Trying! I hope you catch this month! 

I know, i cant believe he is already over 5 weeks old! He's getting so big! Im going to have him weighed on friday when he is 6 weeks. So we will see then how well he's done the last few weeks. He started smiling this past week. It's so awesome! I love little baby toothless smiles!


----------



## cckarting

Um....symptoms are pretty close to the same. I don't ever remember being this tired, or my bb's hurting so bad, but i don't have any ms and i didn't with either the boys. I feel pretty normal except when i take off my bra, lol OUCH!
I agree try looks like you O'd for sure, FX you get your bfp this month!


----------



## Momma43009

Thanks, ladies! It was alot of fun and I can't wait to see the rest of the pictures. Yes, my DD has some curly hair! My DH had the curls when he was that age. Would still if he didn't keep his hair shorter lol. I look alot better this time around than I did with DD so I wasn't afraid to take the pictures lol.

Wow, TTC. 5 weeks already! Can't believe it. Time has flown by. 

GL Try! I hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## Momma43009

I do have some extra fluids in my legs though :( Especially because I sit alot at work. Everywhere else is okay lol.


----------



## cckarting

i cant believe you could have your little man anytime! whens your next appt?


----------



## Momma43009

I know! I am so excited. Everyone is picking dates for when they think I will "go" lol. Some even picked after my due date...ugh lol. My next appt is tomorrow morning. Hopefully they tell me I have progressed from this 1 cm!!


----------



## cckarting

fx that you have some progression and your little man comes soon!


----------



## try4kid3

hope it happens soon for you momma...can't wait to hear ur news :)


----------



## cckarting

Your temps are up try i bet you'll be getting your ch soon! fx that you will be getting some good news here in a week and a half!


----------



## TTCinBC

I have this horrible feeling I'm ovulating...

I've been having pain on the left side for about 2 days now, or really a day and a half, and now today I'm all crampy and I noticed a bit of light spotting yesterday. Bloody hell, I'm not ready for my period again. I was hoping that breastfeeding would keep my af at bay for a while. I haven't even gotten my IUD yet!


----------



## cckarting

oh no! i'm hoping it's not coming yet. Bf kept my af away for only 3-4 months i hear people go a whole year without af!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, its not good. Especially considering we dtd this morning :dohh: 
That wouldn't be good at all if I got pregnant right now. Not at all! 
And the pain on the left side is gone this morning. And my boobs have been achy, but i figured i was getting an infection or have a plugged duct or something...not ovulating!


----------



## cckarting

OMG! that would be totally crazy if you got preg right away!


----------



## TTCinBC

It wouldn't be a good thing at all. I mean, I'd cherish another baby whenever he/she came, but it's too dangerous for me to get pregnant right now. My incision will take a while to heal. They suggest waiting at least a year to 18 months before trying again. I'm not sure what I'd do if it happened now. I'm kinda freaking out to be honest. I was half tempted to go out today and get an ovulation test, but I didn't. We've been too busy.

We signed my DD up for Teakwon-do and dance and she had her first teakwon-do class tonight and the next one on thursdays and then her dance class is on saturdays. The dance is jazz,ballet and highland. So she's excited for that! Between all that and her being in daycare, she's a busy little girl.


----------



## cckarting

Oh so fun! I want a little girl to get to take dance and piano oh the fun I would have lol!


----------



## TTCinBC

Just keep thinking pink!! I can't remember, are you guys finding out?


----------



## try4kid3

HI ladies

Go my ov day as Sunday, which is when I thought it was...hope we got lucky !!


----------



## Momma43009

I hope you get that girl you want cc!

Oh Try I hope you got lucky too!!

Afm - My appt went well today. I am 2cm and 50% effaced now. He said he would be surprised if I made it to my due date :) yay. I can't wait! Now I am going to be walking and eating spicy food alot more lol I already had a dream that it was this weekend.....


----------



## cckarting

So excited things are moving along momma! Hurry up and bring that baby into this world :) Woop woop try your temps are looking good! Can't wait for you to test!! Well we had quite the scare this morning. I woke up at 3am and I felt "wet" so i got up to go to the bathroom, and my panties were wet with blood! It was mostly pink and some dark red too. We got up and went to the ER again. They tried the doppler and couldn't find the heartbeat, he sent me for a scan and we saw our baby. It's still kicking and moving about measuring right on track with a hb of 163. They can't figure out why i'm bleeding as soon as it started it stopped, It's down to just spotting now? I have to go in for another scan on tuesday. Haven't done anything but sleep since we got home, and resting the rest of the week. Please pray my little bean keeps hanging on and we can get past this scary part!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh CC, that would be so scary. Could it be. Subhematomin i think its called? Ive read of a few girls on here who had them. I will definitely pray for your littld bean! 


Thats great news momma! Cant wait to see your little guy!


----------



## cckarting

they haven't really said what it was. They did a pelvic and by the time they did it all they saw was old blood. I'm freaking out as i've never had any sort of bleed with my other two! I don't know what to expect or the chances my baby will be fine. I'll be ten weeks tomorrow i guess i would have thought i would be in the super safe zone with it measuring at ten weeks and a strong heartbeat......I guess just take it one day at a time. and pray everything will work out!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, one day at a time for sure. Just try and rest LOTS! Take a few weeks off work if need be. Baby is more important.


----------



## Momma43009

oh no cc. I am glad you went to the dr and they checked you out and your little bean is still kicking away! I don't think I have ever heard anything like that about bleeding so I am no help :( I hope the dr's can figure out why this keeps happening.


----------



## try4kid3

cc - I hope u r ok, it must me such a worry for you. At least u have seen bean kicking and active I know someone who had bleeding and went on to have a perfectly healthy pregnancy. Just keep your feet up and try not to worry XX

AFM - same old, no symptoms whatsoever but then it wold be too early. Not feeling it this time. I stayed wet down there until cd 18 so wondering if next time we should bd from cd 16 onwards. Oh it's such hard work trying to get pg !!


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies! i got a lot of rest last night. and i'm just relaxing today. Taking it wasy and not doing anything until my ultrasound tues. but something that's weird is my stomach is sore? I feel like i've been kicked in the stomach a bunch of times......


----------



## Momma43009

Hmm I am not sure about the sore stomach. I am not sure if its because you should be growing soon and your stretching or if its connected with the bleeding. I would ask your doctor.


----------



## cckarting

I will ask him when i go to my appt. Feel super sick today too :( blah don't even want to cook supper lol! boys want hamburger helper so i guess that's what i'm going to make YUKK! only a couple more hours til bed YEAAA!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

It's 3.40am here and I have woken up feeling super sick. UUGGHH I have to be up and at work in 4 hours time :( Not good


----------



## cckarting

hopefully it's the start of ms, and not the flu! We had the flu here a couple weeks ago luckily the only one to get it was my oldest and skipped the rest of the house. Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh hope it's MS for you Trying! 

Sounds like a bit of MS for you CC. 9-10 weeks is when it hits it's peak and is at it's worst. Bleck, that was a horrible week for me. And I had pills! lol 
Not sure about the soreness. I would guess stretching more likely. Does it feel surface or internal? If it's more internal I'd go get looked at before your appointment tuesday.

AFM- DS is driving me a tad bit nuts. Okay in all fairness so is my DD, lol 
DS is kinda going through his 6 week growth spurt. I say kinda because he seems to only want to eat A LOT in the evening. My nipples were sore at the end last night. He ate for about 3 hours non-stop. Today so far the longest stretch has been an hour. But the night isn't over yet :dohh: But usually he is done eating within about 10-15 mins. I'm so tired right now. Going to finish this, get DS ready for bed and off we go(i hope!)
I started weight watchers last night. Get an extra 14 points because I'm EBFing, so I've got all these points that I have to try and figure out how to use up. So we went and got Dairy Queen tonight! :rofl: 
Well hope everyone is okay, off to bed for me. Eyes are like sand paper now and my heads going to hit the computer soon!


----------



## Momma43009

I hope you both feel better! But I do hope that its MS for you Try!

TTC - Oh man! I don't know how a baby can eat for that long! lol. My sisters DS would only eat for about 15-20 mins on each breast and still does that. Ugh. That is too long lol. I am not looking forward to that.

Afm - I am just waiting :( I will be 38 weeks tomorrow so I can't wait for this little guy to come out! I am more than ready. I had some good contractions last night and this morning so hopefully that is a good sign :)


----------



## cckarting

FX momma! I hope this is the start of some labor and you can have your little man soon!!!


----------



## Momma43009

Me too! I have been walking alot at work to try and help and man when I was walking they were pretty strong! I am going to keep doing it lol. My first dream I had about me going into labor was actually for this weekend too. That would be really funny if it happened like it did in my dream :)


----------



## TTCinBC

I worte a post on my phone this morning and i pressed the wrong button and poof gone! 

Momma, have you lost any of your plug? 

DS managed to sleep great last night! 11-4, woke up and ate and changed and back to sleep from 4:30-7:50 and then same thing, ate and changed and back to sleep from 8-10! I managed a lot of sleep and feel so much better for it this morning! Now off to go get him weighed shortly!


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - I am actually not sure....I think I have been losing it slowly over the last week or 2. That is what happened with my DD.


----------



## Momma43009

I have had some mucusy discharge and then some watery discharge about once everyday or every other day. Its kind of gross actually. When it first started to happen before I was wearing panty liners I would seriously have to change my underwear. Sorry TMI lol.


----------



## cckarting

ttc glad to hear you and babes got some great rest last night. I lost mine all at once momma, i would probably go crazy if i kept loosing bits at a time. It is sooo GROSS! haha fx your dream is right and by the end of the weekend you're holding your little man.


----------



## Momma43009

well I think they may be dying down of course :( I just can't wait lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Well its great if you've been losing your plug! I cant remember, why did you have the c-section last time? 

Yes, soo much better with some sleep! of course i could still sleep, but i dont think that will go away until he is sleeping through the night. So had him weighed this morning. He is now 14.1lbs! Uo from 12.10lbs exactly 2 weeks ago. Cant believe it!! Such a healthy boy. Makes me so happy to see that JUST breastmilk is doing that for him!


----------



## cckarting

wow, he sure is getting to be a BIG boy!


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - sounds like LO is doing well, I find the boys do like their food LOL !!

momma - I'm sure it won't be long now :) u never know maybe by the end of the weekend !!!

cc - hope the bleeding is much better now and u feel better. I am praying that all will be well with you


----------



## TTCinBC

How are you feeling today Trying? Still feeling sick?

Yep, he sure does like his food! lol But to be honest, I'm kinda glad to see that his growing has sorta leveled out a bit. For the first 4 weeks he was gaining about a pound a week. So at this time it's only 1.6 pounds in 2 weeks. Still 11 ounces a week though! lol We're officially had to switch him up to the size 2 diapers today already. Geez my DD wasn't in size two until she was in her second month! But she was 8.14lb when she was born. Pretty big difference! 

Yea, I hope the bleeding has stopped CC and that you've been getting lots of rest!


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - still felt sick when I woke up, but I always get a feeling of sickness before AF so not sure. Also, I have started feeling those familiar dragging pains :(. Just not feeling it this cycle.


----------



## cckarting

your temps still looking good try! thanks ladies, i'm feeling pretty good the last couple days haven't had any bleeding since wednesday morning so that's a big plus! been resting a lot lately.


----------



## TTCinBC

My DD in her first dance class

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p497/camward84/pictures/eb6da242.jpg


----------



## cckarting

HOW CUTE! i love watching the little girls at dance class, they are so adorable!


----------



## try4kid3

so cute TTC - she looks lovely !!

I had terrible dull cramps all last night and bbs don't hurt at all, think AF is on her way boo hiss :(

Can;t work out if the pain is from pulling my back or tummy cramps ??


----------



## cckarting

could you have had an implant dip yesterday? Hoping af stays away and you get you get your bfp!


----------



## TTCinBC

I hope it was an implant dip trying!! 

Ohh all this ttc talk is making me want to start now! Wish I didn't have to wait lol


----------



## cckarting

lol ttc, you are braver than I. I didn't even think about wanting another baby until ds was 2!


----------



## TTCinBC

lol I'm not entirely sure, but it might just be because I had to wait so long to have another this time, that I don't want to wait 4 years in between again. I'd rather them closer together. As much as I LOVE having a little tiny baby, the sleepless nights suck and it's been harder to do it this time because I'm older then I was with my DD. So I think that it's in my best interest to do it sooner then last time, that way I'm not 4.5 years older the next time because that would probably make it harder. If any of that made any sense at all! lol 

I know 32 isn't old at all, but it's a fair amount older then I was when I had my DD(23), and if only a 4.5 yr difference has made it this hard for my body, then I don't want to wait another 4.5 yrs for the next! lol


----------



## cckarting

I totally get what you mean! This one has been way harder than either of my other two! Hoping it's just due to a different gender :) lol. We're pretty sure this will be our last, but nothing is definite. It just took sooo long this time to get pregnant, I dunno if I could do it again.


----------



## Momma43009

Hey ladies!

Try - I hope those dull cramps aren't af for you!

TTC - Your DD looks so cute! We tried dance class for my DD but they didn't work out. I don't think she was ready lol. 

cc - Glad you haven't had an bleeding and you feel good :)

Afm - I am miserable lol. I had the contractions all weekend and some of them were very painful but they didn't last :( I am getting so frusterated. I have had these for days but no hospital trip yet for me. I just can't wait lol


----------



## cckarting

Oh momma i hope you go soon! you're getting sooo close :) Still no bleeding for me yaaaaaaaa, dr appt in the morning!


----------



## Momma43009

I am just sick of this getting good contractions and then not getting strong enough. They wake me up at night :( My next appt is Thursday but hopefully I don't make it till then lol


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

momma - fingers X those contractions turn into something stronger over the next few days. It must be very tiring for you

Hope everyone else is ok

AFM - nothing new, still feeling very AF more that symptoms, nearly cried today over nothing which is usually a pms sign :(


----------



## cckarting

omg i was TERRIBLE last night, i cried for no reason, and i couldn't get dh to believe nothing was wrong. lol still have my fx af stays away!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies 

I am up at 4am again, feeling sick and a temp. If this is PMS then it's really unfair because I can't be having a week of sickness every week before my period...it's draining. I think if I am not PG then I might go and see my Dr to see if they can relieve the symptoms each month...it drives me crazy !!

Hope u ladies r all doing ok :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Was it like this last month Trying?


----------



## try4kid3

yes, I've noticed that the feelings of sickness r getting more and more each time AF comes and it seems to be starting almost as soon as I ov ?? Oh well, I guess it is just a pms symptom but it's annoying !!


----------



## cckarting

thats really odd try, def something to talk to your dr appt. Finally home from my appt everything went well. Baby measuring right on target with a hb of 161. Dr found a pocket of fluid or blood in there by the placenta i think, but didn't seem to concerned about it. said it will hopefully resolve itself or it could work it's way down and out and cause more bleeding. He didn't say it would affect the baby and way happy the way it was measuring. scan again in 7 weeks to see if it's re absorbed and gender scan!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5448.jpg


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh gender scan in 7 weeks! Thats so exciting! 
It sounds like its what i had mentioned, and i cant remember what it was called lol
But the gal i was talking about had her beautiful boy in june, so it definitely doesnt seem to hurt the baby at all. Glad to hear its nothing too bad!


----------



## cckarting

I hope it reabsorbes if i start bleeding again i might just flip!


----------



## Momma43009

Try - oh that just sounds awful about what you have to go through each month. I would def talk to your dr about it. 

cc - I am glad they didn't seem concerned. Your body usually gets rid of all that and your baby should be just fine! But hopefully no more scary bleeding. YAY gender scans are so exciting!

Afm - Can't wait for my appt tomorrow. Of course my contractions get down to 10 minutes apart and then stop. It is so frusterating. I am hoping by some miracle that he says oh you are 4-5 cm, I will meet you at the hospital LOL ya right. But I can dream....lol. I guess I am just hoping for some progress at least.We are all so ready!


----------



## cckarting

fx for you momma! hope you hear good news from your appt!


----------



## try4kid3

momma - i think it will be any day now for you...eeekkk can't wait to hear ur news :)

cc and TTC - hope u both going along ok 

AFM - well full on AF cramps started this afternoon. Keep checking to see if it has arrived. Can't lie I am disappointed but looking forward to next cycle. I guess it will happen again for us some day :(


----------



## Momma43009

I know it will happen for you Try! Just try and be positive :)


----------



## cckarting

sorry try, hoping it's your month very soon! i'm doing good just trying to figure out which doppler i should buy, so many options! Thinking about the sonoline b?? any suggestions on one?


----------



## Momma43009

Well, my appt went alright I guess. Was hoping for better news lol. But I am thinned out and softened but still only about 2-3 cm dilated. LO's head is engaged and the dr said these were all great signs. He did sweep my membranes and I had my "bloody show" and he said that the rest of my mucus plug should come out today. 

We are just playing the waiting game. But I am worried because he doesn't seem to want to induce me until a week or two after my due date. My husband starts his new job Oct. 8th and can't take any time off and I am afraid he will miss the birth or something. This LO needs to come out before then!


----------



## try4kid3

cc - hope your LO comes soon, it's all sounding like it's going in the right direction !!

AFM

So I caved in an took a pg test because when I was at work I suddenly got a huge amount of CM. I thought AF had come but when I looked it was really white CM. Anyways BFN so maybe it's just another AF symptom. Weird tho never had that much before. Cramps are still strong but no sore bbs anything else. AF due on Saturday so I guess I need to just hold on and see what happens


----------



## Momma43009

Hope that is good news and maybe if AF doesn't show up you can test again.


----------



## cckarting

your temps are still up try, fx for good news. Momma i hope you go into labor now your membranes have been stripped! I would maybe ask your dr to be induced earlier so your dh can be there with you. just tell him he starts a new job and can't be gone right away. there really good about that here and usually will induce you if you have past your due date!


----------



## Momma43009

My dr is worried that if we rush it and I am doing vbac that my uterus won't be ready and I will need a csection anyway. But honestly, I don't care if I end up having a csection. I want my dh to be there. 

I did tell him about that and he said that if I make it to my appt next thursday then we can talk about which day I will be induced. I can make it that next week before he starts his new job and that would be fine. Hopefully I go this weekend though because my dr is on call lol


----------



## cckarting

woop woop better start trying to pull all the stops to get that baby out! lots of walking, and sex haha.l


----------



## Momma43009

Ugh. If only my DH would have sex lol! He is totally uncomfortable with even the idea right now lol. I told him he better get ready because if nothing else works, I am coming after him! :) I will be walking, cleaning and bouncing on my excersize ball. Hopefully that all will help.


----------



## cckarting

lol, men are so funny. my dh loves to dtd. he doesn't have a problem while i'm pregnant he says i'm gorgeous pregnant. lol I don't feel that way. with our first we dtd all the time to get labor going, with the second it got uncomfortable with two weeks to go (poor guy) but didn't make it until 6 weeks post partum. Hoping we can dtd till the end with this one. I would probably die without sex! lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Ugh, i didnt want DH anywhere near me most of my pregnancy. Especially the end! Lol was either too sick, too moody or too sore. Lol its much better now though! And we didnt wait the 6 weeks either. Only 3 weeks. But i guess thats easier with a section lol


----------



## cckarting

yea must be cuz that's about what we waited too! I was dying for some sex haha. I just ordered my fetal doppler!!! so excited, should have it tues!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh what did you get? I meant to respond but forgot! I got the angelsound online on ebay. Cost me less the $30 including shipping brand new! And it worked fab

I know! I was dying too! I had to wait that long because DH refused to because he wanted me to heal but i convinced him! Lol


----------



## Momma43009

My DH is just annoying lol. I have no problems at the end but he thinks that we will hurt that baby or something. I am like the man in the relationship when it comes to dtd! lol. Kind makes me feel bad though because I am actually alot more comfortable with myself this pregnancy and he doesn't want to :( oh well.

Anyway, I wish I would have got a doppler! that would have been awesome. 

I have nothing going on really. Just the bh contractions. No mucus plug and no bloody show or anything. Sigh, still waiting.


----------



## cckarting

sorry momma :( i'm really comfortable right now too, and i am also the man i could do it 2-3 times a day, and 90% of the time he complies with no complaints! lol. He was really good while we were trying we would do it everyday and more if i felt like it, i think he's enjoying the relaxing time he doesn't have to do it all the time haha. We are still every other or every 3rd day but it seems like a lot less. I got the sonaline b one. i got it new for 65 with rush shipping and gel. I'm so excited dh bought it for me, i'm guessing he thinks i wont panic. Should be here by monday! I can't wait!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

That sounds like a great deal! I loved listening to DS's heartbeat. Was super rythmic and relaxing. Oddly enough it would relax me to sleep sometimes lol

Noo my dh has the higher sex drive with us. Always has, probably always will. Thats just him though lol


----------



## cckarting

i felt so bad for all the ladies that would have to beg their dh's to dtd all the time. this one lady on here was lucky if she got it 2 times a month! i would die, poor girl! i'm glad my dh doesn't have a low sex drive, i dunno what i'd do lol!


----------



## Momma43009

I am honestly lucky to get it once or twice a week from my DH when I am not pregnant. It is a stress reliever for me and it isn't for him so when he is stressed he doesn't want to! It kills me. I could at least every day to every other day. We used to fight about it because it made me feel like crap but I have gotten over it and it is just how he is but very frusterating. 

But if this baby doesn't come out by my due date, too bad for him! lol.


----------



## cckarting

lol, hoping for the best for you momma!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

AF got me...:( feel better now she is here. PMS symptoms have been a nightmare this time. Hoping next cycle brings us luck !!

Hoe all u other lovely ladies doing ?


----------



## cckarting

sorry try, but hopfully you can start feeling better and you're on to a new cycle. sending baby dust your way <HUGGS>


----------



## try4kid3

UUGGGHHH horrendous AF this time, have had to go to bed all weekend cos its wiped me out and so painful. Hopefully it will be done soon, then we can look forward to bding again :)

Any news momma ?


----------



## cckarting

So sorry Af is being so Terrible to you this month fx it eases up on you so you can give this new cycle a go :)


----------



## Momma43009

Ohh Try Im sorry about your AF showing up and how bad it is :( can't wait for this part to be over for you.

Well I am still with child LOL no baby yet. Sigh. I really think I might need to be induced on this one if my due date comes and goes lol. I guess we will just have to wait and see on Thursday at my next appt. He said if it hasn't happened yet then we will pick an induction date.


----------



## try4kid3

momma - hope it happens soon...


AFM - went to the Drs tonight re my heavy AF, she just prescribed some acid medication to calm my stomach down. Not that helpful really but she is going to take bloods again to see how my iron is . AF a bit better now, it's so hirrible when it's so heavy :(


----------



## cckarting

hope they can get something figured out for you try! fx your little man decides to come on his own very soon!


----------



## Momma43009

Hi Ladies.

How is everyone?

I had my appt and it really wasn't a good one :( I am exactly the same as last week and I thought we were going to schedule my induction date but I guess I will see him on Monday. He said he could see me next thursday and then we can schedule the inducition on Oct. 8th. I said that wouldn't work because my husbands starts his new job on that day. So he said okay I will just see you Wednesday and we can talk about it. So I scheduled my appt for Monday lol :) It has to be Thursday Friday or Saturday that I be induced or my DH might miss the birth. UGH so frusterating. and then my mom needs to buy her plane ticket and she is like what day should I come? I need to know. So I was like I don't know! lol I am just in a bad mood now.


----------



## cckarting

oh no! i'm sorry your little man doesn't want to come out. he must be really comfy in there! Hope you can get things moving along, and can go into labor naturally. I hope the dr will listen to you and get things going before your dh starts his new job.


----------



## try4kid3

Ah momma you must be very frustrated...I hope he comes along quickly very soon and naturally. 

cc - how r u getting on ? R u nearly at 12 weeks ?

AFM

Just getting over AF and gong to start temping again. Really hoping this will be our lucky cycle. Not sure when to bd as nothing has worked so far :(


----------



## cckarting

just bd all the time! thats what we did lol! we would bd eod or pretty much whenever we felt like it. I thought i was out the month i got my bfp because i never did get a proper pos opk or anything. So went to watch dh race and he won his first race, so we were really pumped about that. then we went down to the bar to celebrate with a bunch of friends and got home late bd then, and then in the morning, and i think that afternoon as well. Kinda forgot about not O'ing or making a baby just celebrating and here we are! I am 12 weeks today actually, still spotting though, so i'm really concerned....FX this cycle is it for you try and you get your bfp this month. GL with temping!!


----------



## try4kid3

thanks cc, I think u r right. Maybe I shldn't plan it too much but just try and bd as much as we can. I do worry that I am making it a chore rather than relaxing and having fun LOL !!

It's great that u reached 12 weeks...do u have a scan coming up ?


----------



## cckarting

i'm still stopping/bleeding and dr has been gone all week, hoping they will give me one next week when i go for my appt on the 4th, but i'm not going to hold my breath. I had another one at 10+5 hoping for one more before our gender scan :) We will get another scan in mid nov to find out gender. I think i really was worried so much about everything about not O'ing it hurt me more than anything.


----------



## try4kid3

cc - hope all goes well at the scan, I hope the spotting calms down for you. 

AFM - having a bit of a down time. We found out this am that my SIL had her baby last night. It just made me think that I would have been due around this time and now nothing is happening for us :( ... I feel so strongly that we want another one and I am worrying it may never happen. Oh well, I suppose I can't be down about it I need a positive attitude, but sometimes it's hard !

How r all u other ladies getting on ?


----------



## cckarting

I'm hoping i get a scan thursday! i don't think i'm going to though because i'm pretty sure i found the baby's hb on the doppler last night! Sorry your feeling down try, you'll have a beautiful baby in your arms soon, i can feel it! 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/th_IMG_2310.jpg


----------



## try4kid3

ahh so glad you found the HB, that must really reassure you !!


----------



## cckarting

it does make me feel so much better! i have been bleeding again all week, and my dr is out of the office this week and dont see him again until the 4th. Don't think it's bad enough to go to er but still freaks me out as i shouldn't be bleeding!


----------



## try4kid3

ah can you go to an emergency doctors if u get really worried ?


----------



## cckarting

i could go to the emergency room if i get really worried, but all they would do is blood tests, a pelvic, and listen to the heart beat on the doppler. so if i can find the baby on my doppler it makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry I haven't been around very much these days ladies. Just been busy and seem to not have a lot of down time for the computer. 

I'm sorry things are tough for you trying. I really hope your turn comes reallllllly ssoon!

Cc I'm sorry your still spotting but definitely a good sing that you can get babies heart beat on the Doppler!!! I loved listening to dean's. Was so comforting 

Am...just busy busy. Dd with her dance and teakwon do and my grandma just few in to stay for a while. My sil might be having her baby early and I've been planning for my mom's 50th birthday party. Just about to head to bed soon as I'm beat. Dd had a birthday party to go to this morning...yah..it seems never ending these days lol 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## cckarting

It makes me feel much better when i can find the hb with the bleeding! Going in thursday and see where we go from here. Sounds like you have a lot of fun coming up! Is she still enjoying dance? you and gran will have a great time i'm sure, glad she gets to come visit.


----------



## Momma43009

TTC - I can only imagine how busy you are! I am glad you are doing well though.

CC - Hearing that heartbeat is the best :)


Afm - Yay! I will be induced on Thursday! Appt went well lol. I was actually only 50% effaced last Thursday and yesterday I was 90%. He is ready to come out lol. I have to be at the hospital at 7 am on the 4th. So excited that there is at least a day in sight for when he will be here!


----------



## cckarting

Woop Woop that is AMAZING news! Sounds like thursday is going to be a great day for us both! you get to be induced, i have my dr appt that day. and it's my sister's birthday!


----------



## try4kid3

ooohh good luck momma - can't wait to see pics of your LO


----------



## TTCinBC

Good luck momma! That is so exciting. Defo sounds like he is ready and that the induction should go smoothly! Hope everything goes to plan and you have a safe and wonderful vac!! 

Wow CC, your getting so close to second tri!


----------



## cckarting

i know, i can hardly wait! i'm kind of panicking though i haven't been able to find the baby on my doppler for the last few days, hoping there's just to much room and it's moving around, but it has me worried......Can't wait to see your pics momma!


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh there is so much room for baby to hide still. Even behind your pubic bone. I was 23 weeks and dean even hide on me then lol try not to worry(I know that's easier said then done of course) but I'm sure baby is fine


----------



## cckarting

im trying so hard to relax, and just tell myself that everything is just fine, but i just have a nagging feeling. i can't explain it, I've had it the whole time i've been pregnant. i'm probably just worrying myslef sick for nothing, can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## try4kid3

ah I'm sure it will all be fine CC, I can imagine you would be worried having the bleeding but I really hope it's ok for you !

TTC - nice to hear from you, I imagine u r so busy and I bet Dean is getting a lovely big boy !

momma - let us know ur news...can't wait to hear :)

AFM - well ov is nearly here. Just going to bd a lot from here onwards. I can't believe how quickly this cycle has gone. I think working full time helps to make time go quickly !!


----------



## cckarting

fx this cycle is it for you try!!! sending baby dust your way :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How are we all doing ? any news ?

AFM - feeling very wet down there so think ov must be soon. We bd last night and gonna try again tomorrow, maybe tonight as well LOL. Work is busy but it's nearly the weekend so then I can chill out :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Wonder if momma has had her baby?! 

Hope you guys catch this cycle trying!


----------



## cckarting

dr appt was.......ok i didn't have to do a pap WOOHOO but he did a pelvic which i dunno if thats any better. Dr couldn't find the baby's hb but said he could hear it kicking around and thought he heard the hb a few times, but never really good. He booked me for a scan on the 15th just to see how baby is doing and check on the pocket i have, so hoping for more good news. FX momma's already has that beautiful baby in her arms!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

cc - good news that Dr could feel baby kicking around. I can't believe u r in your 2nd trimester already.

I guess momma is busy having that lovely baby...I can't wait to hear her news !!

AFM - well had ewcm and watery cm since Thursday so have been doing lots of bding. Really not sure when I am oving. My cycles are getting shorter so think ov must be sooner than I have previously been thinking. I really felt like ov yesterday cos I had cramps and all the signs. Just going to kepp bding until i dry up again. Maybe this will be our lucky cycle.


----------



## cckarting

wed/thurs looks like your O date from your chart but won't know for a couple more days! enjoy your bd'ing. fx this cycle is it for you! Ya i'm pretty excited to be in the 2nd tri, but it still doesn't feel real yet? Can't wait for my scan on the 15th, just wish dh could go with me :(


----------



## try4kid3

Yes I think maybe Thursday...it's sooo tricky cos I seem to have ov symptoms for quite a few days...still wet today so will just keep on.


----------



## cckarting

You may get your ch tomorrow and I think it will put you at thurs. I never really had o symptoms we just went at it all the time lol.


----------



## try4kid3

Yep temps high again today so chart looks like i ov on Thursday which is ok cos we did bd around that time. Just got to cross my fingers now and hope for the best !!

I wonder how momma is getting on ??

TTC - hope u ok too X


----------



## cckarting

Woop woop for ch! You timed it great! Now those swimmers had better got there work done ;) can't wait to hear mommas news! Hope you all had a great weekend. Fx babes has been sleeping better for you ttc!


----------



## TTCinBC

Glad you got your crosshairs trying! I've just Been busy with my family ds has his good nights and bad. We had a bad one a few nights ago. I ended up having to let dh be on duty and I went and slept on the comuch. Ds is currently being difficult again. The little bum slept a lot today send now he keeps falling asleep and then waking up every 5-10 mins. Hoping he goes to sleep soon. 

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## cckarting

did you dd sleep well through the nights? I was lucky with both and slept 4-5 hrs as soon as i brought them both home, although my second was harder during the day, he sure did like to fuss!


----------



## try4kid3

Oh TTC I remember those days so well...just when u think u have cracked their sleeping routines they start waking up again !! Glad u r making time to get some sleep tho !

Well i guess i am in the TWW cm has turned creamy so think ov must be over...but who knows LOL


----------



## TTCinBC

Dd was a great sleeper. We have more trouble with her now then when she was a baby lol. Now she doesn't want to go to bed and is always looking for an excuse to stay awake(last night!) And she also has night terrors now. So it's common for us to get up once or even two/three times a night with her to calm her back to sleep. My brother had them but I never thought they would shoe up in my Dd. Ds finally went to sleep last night and slept like a champ! Slept from 11:30pm til 4. Woke up and nursed and when back to sleep from 4:15 to 8:30/9. I woke up before him lol he had a night a few nights ago where he slept a straight 8 hour stretch. I woke up wondering if I nursed him in my sleep lol


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear he's starting to do better. both my boys would do the 11:30 to 4-5 sleeping and go back to bed til 9. was amazing i hear horror stories of babies up every two hours, i dunno if i could survive the day lol. Is there anything that calms your dd from her night terrors, or anything you can do to avoid them?


----------



## TTCinBC

Nope, not really. She isn't awake awake when we go in and your not supposed to wake someone having a night terror. So we just try and calm her best we can and tuck her back in. It's really freaky to see actually. And it's just usually caused by an over active mind/imagination. She has been like this since she was a baby. She would always hey in her sleep but I never realized it was going to burn into full blown night terrors. We just have to wait for her to grow out of them. My brother didn't until her was 16/17. So for a ways to go I guess. Just hope they die off in frequency because right now it's almost every night. Sometimes we go through lulls and she won't have any for a few weeks. Those a're nice lol


----------



## cckarting

poor girl :( I hope they die off for her, it sounds absolutely terrible! does she remember any of it?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Feeling sick sick sick but think it's too early for a symptom, really hoping it's not the start of PMS :( !! 

No news from momma yet?? I hope she is getting on ok


----------



## cckarting

6 days is to early for pms symptoms! I had more symptoms before i knew i was preg then after i found out!


----------



## try4kid3

I hope it's a symptom but when I look back at my ff chart notes I felt sick at exactly the same time last cycle :( I feel like once ov is over I almost immediately begin to get PMS symptoms ?? My body is weird LOL


----------



## cckarting

did you ever talk to your dr about why you feel sick after O? I hope that it is because a bean is growing :)


----------



## try4kid3

yes she didn't really say much just gave me some Gaviscon to settle my stomach before AF. Might go back tho if this is PMS it's sooo not fair !!

cc - How are you getting on ...are you showing yet ?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How are we all doing ? I am still having waves of nausea...it's horrible cos I do think it's PMS.


----------



## cckarting

I really really hope it's not PMS for you! baby was measuring right on track hb was in the 130's (a little low for my liking, but dr says it's fine) but it was also moving around a whole bunch so said it's probably not really accurate. Next scan is Nov 13th! What you think, Girl or boy?
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5756_zps4d3777f4.jpg


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh so cute CC! I'm really not sure what to think. I've never Beebe good at that stuff to be honest lol 
You could post it in second tri and there are some ladies that like to guess based in the skull. 

I'm sorry the sickness is so bad trying. Its not fair if it's a new pm symptom. 

I'm busy busy as usual. Just finished shampooing our carpets. Man was that a job and a half! I'm not having a bit of a rest at my Dds teakwon do class. Pretty sad when that's my break lol 
It's ny moms 50th birthday party tomorrow and I'm hosting it. Her actual birthday was Tuesday so we went for appies. So busy getting my house all really for people to mess it up! Lol
Had a special cake made for my mom. 
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p497/camward84/20121011_114229_zpsac41c938.jpg

Hope she likes it. Other then that things are okay I guess. My sil was induced this morning. She was sent hone with the insert and is having contractions but we will see how it goes. We might drive out on Saturday if the weather stays good. There might be snow in the mountain pass(we love 4 hours away and mountains between us). I can't wait to meet my nephew!


----------



## cckarting

the cake is awesome! i have posted but not got much for responses :( sounds like you have been super busy with all your cleaning and getting ready! glad to hear your nephew will be here soon! congrats and cant wait to hear how it all goes.


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - WOW that cake looks amazing !! I hope the party goes well and that u get a cuddle with your nephew really soon. 

cc - that scan photo is lovely, I really couldn't tell girl or boy, but I am hoping that it is a girl for you !!


----------



## cckarting

thanks try, you feeling any better?


----------



## try4kid3

still feeling queasy but nothing else to suggest it's symptoms...did have a temp spike this morning but who knows ?!!


----------



## cckarting

things are looking pretty good so far, when you testing??? FX for you!


----------



## try4kid3

not yet, if I get any new symptoms I might be tempted...not really feeling it tho :(


----------



## cckarting

but your temps look sooo good try!!! you could test tomorrow :) 9 dpo is pretty lucky. sorry don't mean to tempt you, just excited for you, keeps my mind off waiting around for my scan lol!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Not feeling pG this time...all sickness feelings gone and bbs not sore at all...bit fed up with it all really :( Oh well next cycle we are on holiday when I ov so may be we can fit more bding in !!

Hope everyone else is doing ok X


----------



## cckarting

FX for a bfp for you! sending you loads of babydust! I didn't have any symptoms when i got my bfp anything is possible!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

How are we all today ? 

Nothing new with me...feeling very PMS and tired !!!


----------



## cckarting

feeling pretty good here, just waiting on my gender scan 29 days! FX your on your way to your bfp! Sending extra loads of baby dust your way!


----------



## try4kid3

AH thanks cc, I think I am needing all the baby dust i can get LOL. 

Gender scan in 29 days !! WOW time has gone so quickly :)


----------



## cckarting

doesn't seem like it on this end! haha. I hope it doesn't go by to slowly.


----------



## try4kid3

BFN on frer so I guess I'm out just gotta wait for AF to show her ugly face !!:(


----------



## cckarting

sorry try :(! i'll send some more dust your way. i think i'm coming down with the flu or something, maybe my migraine is just so bad it's making me nauseous who knows but i feel AWEFUL today!


----------



## try4kid3

hope u feel better soon cc, I suffer with migraines and it's horrible :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi ladies,

sorry I haven't been around much. I am reading every day and keeping up. I just don't reply much because I'm usually on my phone and it's a pain half the time. I can usually get my journal updated and that's about it, lol (your all welcome to come over to my journal by the way!) 

Things are going okay here. Having a down day about my weight loss. I started weight watchers a few weeks ago. Tomorrow will be weigh in 4. I keep going up and down and I was up last week and I'm sure I will be up again tomorrow. Getting quite upset with myself as it's stupid really. I don't need to eat like shit but I do. Gotta break this habit right now. Going to visit my brother and his family this weekend. They live a 4 hour drive. My SIL had their baby on friday early morning. So I can't wait to see him. Also going to visit one of my best friends. She had her baby in March and I STILL haven't met her! So we get to meet each others new babies which will be great. I'm excited. 
Will also be meeting up friend a friend who actually lives here where I do for dinner in downtown Vancouver. She will be down there at the same time for a conference for work, so we're going to go out for Indian since we both love it so much and it's waayy better in Vancouver then it is here where we live! 

Sorry about the sickness and migraine CC. That really does suck. Are you getting enough water?

I really hope things happen for you soon Trying!


----------



## cckarting

Thanks ladies! i'm feeling much better today than i was. TTC sounds like you have an awesome weekend ahead of you. so glad to hear you get to meet your nephew and your friends baby, sounds like so much fun! how's it going try???


----------



## try4kid3

AF arrived today...means I have a really short cycle ????? I am pretty sure I ovd much earlier tho...so now I think we need to bd a lot sooner than we were

V. busy tonight will catch up laters XX


----------



## cckarting

So sorry af got you try! but on a good note your luteal phase was the same this month as it was last. You O'd 4 days sooner this month than last i believe!


----------



## try4kid3

yep, I think we just need to bd a few days earlier. I recorded a temp drop exactly 14 days ago which is great cos at least I know I did ov . My body is sooo weird I think it's still adjusting from when I miscarried !!


----------



## cckarting

it's very possible! i honestly think i had a mmc in aug. and my sep and oct cycles were only 21 days af was horrible! and then went to like 34 then back to normal.


----------



## try4kid3

TTC - sounds like u have a nice few cuddles lines up !! Nice to hear your news

AFM - suffering as usual with a horrible AF, it's just so draining :( oh well I just have to think that we are one step nearer to ov time. I really hope to be pg by Christmas ( that's my new goal)


----------



## cckarting

So sorry af is being a bag! Hopefully it eases up on you soon! FX this next cycle is yours :)


----------



## TTCinBC

15 weeks CC!!! Happy 15 weeks!! 

I'm really sorry AF is being so crappy Trying. I have to say that is one thing I am not looking forward to! I haven't gotten one yet and not sure when I will. But I suppose it can't stay away forever lol I go in at the end of the month to get my IUD fitted too. 

Well been buzzing around like a mad women today. Getting groceries for DH so he doesn't starve while I'm going. Made home made lasagna for tonight and one for DH for while we are gone...again so he doesn't starve :haha: And doing laundry trying to get ready to leave in the morning. 

I have a feeling I will probably only be having a few hours saturday and sunday for visiting. It sounds like my SIL isn't coping well with two kids and house duties and they just moved. So I will be spending my time unpacking them, organizing, cleaning and making up lots of meals that I can freeze for them so they can just pull them out. That way my niece isn't eating badly all the time. Oh well, I'm okay with it. They came and took care of my DD while I was in the hospital so it's just me paying them back! 

Well I will pop in over the weekend, hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## cckarting

You are such an amazing sister! i didn't think two kids was to bad in the beginning i loved it. it was harder in the later months as ds had colic and cried all day.


----------



## Momma43009

Hey ladies. So sorry I haven't been on at all. I had a hard time after the delivery.

Here is the story.....I was in labor for about 10 hours and ended up needing a csection because he was just not coming out lol. Which is fine. Anyway, I got the csection and he was born on 10/4 at 6:39 pm weighing 7lbs15oz and was 19 1/2 in in length :) He is perfect. 

But after the csection I had some post hemorraging that wouldn't stop. The doctor tried for 45 minutes to get it to stop with no luck. I was in and out of conciousness that whole time. He told my husband that I needed to be taken into surgery to try and stop the bleeding. Worst case scenario is they had to do a hysterectomy. 

Well I guess they couldn't stop the bleeding. He said when he was trying to fix my uterus it was like dealing with tissue paper. So thin. They almost lost me 2x is what he told me later. Anyway, they had to do the hysterectomy to stop the bleeding. 

I woke up in the intensive care unit with a breathing tube and some IVs coming out of my neck and both arms. I lost alot of blood and I needed 12 bags of blood and 4 bags of platelets. It was crazy. I just got home 10 days ago. I am doing well now though. The dr said that even if he could have saved my uterus he would highly recommend me not to get pregnant again. He said I was really lucky that nothing happened while I was pregnant.

It was hard the first week with 2 kids but it is getting better. I thankfully have a lot of family to help me. I will post a picture of the little guy tomorrow.

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh momma!! Thats gotta be scary. They did tell me the same that it could be a posibility for me but never came to that. Its sad that the choice was taken from you but you have been blessed with a girl and a boy! The perfect family. He sounds like he was so tiny!! Whst did you name him? 

I cant wsit to see pictures! How is your dd doing with him? 
I hope you heal well abd quickly!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi momma - so lovely to hear from you !! It sounds like you have been trough a really scary ordeal. It is so lucky that you and baby have come through it and now you have a lovely boy and girl. I hope u r managing to have some rest, I can imagine your body will need lots of time to recover, sending you big :hugs:

I can't wait to see a picture of ur new little one !!

AFM - well, things are OK here AF on her way out now and just waiting to Friday until we can start BDing again. Going to try and get in early to catch that naughty little eggy LOL

cc/ TTC hope u ladies are ok too and had/having a good weekend X


----------



## cckarting

Oh Momma! so glad to hear that you two are ok and doing well. How scary that must have been for you, So glad you both made it through and are now happy and healthy. Can't wait to see pics of that little man.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Hope we r all ok, 

I am just waiting for ov...hopefully start bding on Friday !!


----------



## cckarting

YEA! can't wait for you to O try! fx this month you get your bfp, sending extra dust your way!!!


----------



## Momma43009

Thanks ladies!

I am recovering just fine. Still building my blood back up though. It got really low so I am on iron for a while. Here are some pictures of him :) His name is Andrew Fredrick. We got his newborn pics finally done on Sunday so I attached our "sneek peaks" because we haven't gotten them all yet lol.
 



Attached Files:







BabyAndy.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









Andy2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4









Christmas Andy.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3









Cowboy Andy.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## try4kid3

Ahhh he is soo sweet momma and I love the name !!! Hope you are feeling better. It's horrible when iron is low but hopefully you will feel better very soon X


AFM - well decided to go back and use OPK just to find out when I am oving. I tried it yesterday and the lines were really dark but no smiley so think I mights be oving very soon. We bd last night just in case and will do again tonight. Hopefully i will get smiley within the next few days !!

Hope everyone else is doing ok !!


----------



## cckarting

I can't believe it's almost that time for you again try!!! I hope you get your smiley but i never did the month i got my bfp, just a bunch of really dark lines. FX this month is it for you!!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi just did another opk and the line is getting darker... last month I think I ovd on cd 11 or 12 so prob will ov either tom or Sunday. Just going to do lots of bding and hopefully catch the bean. I think it seems quick because my cycles are getting shorter but I am pretty sure I am oving, at least I hope i am.


----------



## TTCinBC

As long as your luteral phase is no shorter then 10 days, then your okay! 11-12 is ideal. I had an 11 day LP. If you notice your LP going shorter then 10 days long, then you need to see your doctor because anything under 10 days and the egg doesn't have long enough to implant and start sending out the hormones before you body thinks it's time to start a period. 

Good luck with the bding!! I hope this is your month Try!


----------



## cckarting

looks like your lf is 12 days and that's normal, so excited for you this cycle!


----------



## try4kid3

Thanks you I will check what it does this cycle...still no OPK this morning and not feel;ing very wet yet so maybe I will begin ov later today or tom ??


----------



## cckarting

FX you will O soon! just keep bd'ing :)


----------



## try4kid3

still no smiley and still not feeling that wet...aghh don't know what's going on, maybe I will go abck to 28 day cycle ?? Will try and bd today grrrr


----------



## try4kid3

going to go by FF which says I should ov on Tues or Weds...I can't work it out so I think if I go by what they say at least they have all details of my cycles...might explain why i don't feel ov yet ??!!


----------



## cckarting

HOpe you can get your O days down, its so hard when they decide to change all the time!!! Just keep bd-ing as much as you can and thats all you wan do really. GL FX for you, and extra baby dust your way :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Still no signs of ov for me...just gotta keep waiting and hoping that it comes along soon.

How is everyone esle doing ?


----------



## cckarting

hey try! hoping you O really soon and catch your egg! not to much new going on here, just waiting around for our next scan it's slowly getting closer 2 weeks 1 day now. Ugh it's totally killing me although i'm pretty sure were going to have another boy, but dh did have a dream we had a little girl. It's his first ever dream out any of our kids, so fx he's right! It's getting colder here, was hoping it would stay warm for a few more weeks, especially until halloween was over :(


----------



## try4kid3

Ohh I can't wait to hear what you r having !!

Just did an OPK and it got a bit darker so we might still be on track to ov within the next couple of days. Managed to get a bd in, and will try some more !!

Have u ladies got Halloween plans ?


----------



## cckarting

ya were getting together with friends and were all taking our kids out together!! I can't wait until wed, i want to see them all dresses up already! OOOHHH I hope you get your proper pos soon and this month is it for you!!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hello

We are having pics of very bad weather in America I hope none of you ladies are affected !!

Well did OPK again and it was a little bit darker still no EWCM but we did bd last night...just going to keep on and hopefully that line will become even darker !!

We are visiting a play park tomorrow and kids will all be dressed up...so much fun !!


----------



## cckarting

I think that dip is going to be your indication of O, keep testing today and see if you get your pos opk!!! i'm predicting a rise tomorrow. Have fun at the park tomorrow it sounds like a wonderful time.


----------



## jackiec

I am on CD 10, I use the What to expect fertility app for the iphone and it has been right on predicting my periods for a few months while I was using it in reverse as to not conceive. Now that I am trying...(1st month!) I am having EWCM and my cervix feels open, but the app indicates I am still a week from ovulating????? At least I think it is open, I can fit a finger inside, but I have children already (ages 7 and 8) so maybe it is always open a bit? Any advice? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cckarting

do you do opk's?? your cycle can go a bit crazy when you finally decide to ttc! I would start bding just incase you O early. you can still have the same cycle days but O at different times. GL


----------



## try4kid3

Yes ... I am not sure when I ov the okps are still showing negative so I guess we need to just keep on bding !!


----------



## cckarting

how was your temp this morning! a lot of bd'ing can never hurt lol :)


----------



## try4kid3

Broke the thermometer this morning, just did an okp and negative, really light line. I have a horrible feeling I ovd last week straight after my AF !!! Really not sure what's going on, never have ovd this late before !!


----------



## cckarting

going by temp I think you O'd yesterday, but i cant be sure without a temp for today or the next few days. Is there anything that could have prolonged your O or made it so you O super early. I don't think you O'd super early by looking at your temps though, there to low for O........


----------



## try4kid3

Well, I looked at an ov calculator and put in all my AF start dates from 6 months and it said my average cycle was 28 days. So if this cycle was 28 days I would have ovd at some point this week. However, last cycle was only 25 days ( for some reason) and if this is a 25 day cycle I would have ovd last week, which I have a feeling I did cos I had tummy pain and sore bbs, just after AF. I really don't know what to think...maybe my body geared up to ov last week but will properly ov later this week ?? Just don't know.


----------



## try4kid3

I'm not sure if it works if u ov straight after AF...is there even an egg released ??


----------



## try4kid3

AF pains today :( think i must have ov much earlier and also a negative opk


----------



## try4kid3

Think I'm ov ing !! Was walking round the shops and felt a sudden feeling of wet...and when I checked it was ewcm...this would make this cycle exactly 28 days . We must get to bding now !!


----------



## cckarting

i was just going to write that it looks like a good O with that huge dip you had!!! i see you got a good bd session this month, try and sneek one more in tonight and see what your temp does tomoorow!!! so excited, fx this is your month!!!!


----------



## try4kid3

Yep will try one more and then DH goes away !!


----------



## cckarting

oh no! at least you are going to O before he heads out! GL!!!!


----------



## jackiec

Brand new to this and took my first opk a bit ago, opinions on if it is positive or not? Like I said, I am only on CD 11 today, seems early but I have all signs yesterday and today!
 



Attached Files:







opk.JPG
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cckarting

possibly! every brand has a different "positive" I did the cheapies and when it looked like that i would do a digital and see if i got my smiley. GL jackie fx for a fast bfp!


----------



## try4kid3

Looks good Jackie...get lots of bding in and keeping y fingers X for you !!



Not sure if I have ovd this month or not...my cycle has been weird so hoping we can start again next cycle and have a good length so oving can happen !


----------



## try4kid3

Got another BD in and now DH goes away until Sunday...not looking good so can only keep fingers crossed


----------



## cckarting

temps are defineately being weird this month, but you got some bd'ing in and there is nothing else you can do but wait until af shows!! i have everything x'd for you, sending some luck your way :)


----------



## try4kid3

Looking back I don't think I ovd this month for some reason. Not sure when AF is due so will just have to wait it out until next cycle . I wonder if stress can affect ov...I have been very stressed lately !


----------



## cckarting

they say stress can be a big factor in O'ing. i'm not sure myself though??? maybe you'll be surprised this month....


----------



## try4kid3

hope so LOL


----------



## cckarting

your chart has me so confused lol. maybe it's the new thermometer your using???


----------



## try4kid3

I know it's weird, but I didn't seem to get any ewcm this month so I think I prob didn't ov...or maybe just after AF when I wasn't temping. Going to temp all the way next cycle in case I missed ov.

Terrible AF pains now and feel absolute rubbish...hope it comes before the weekend as it's my wedding anniversary ( 6 years) and we are going to a fancy hotel for Saturday night. Bet AF comes on Friday cos my body works against me LOL !!!


----------



## cckarting

So sorry your feeling so terrible! hopefully it doesnt last long, and hoping af stays away for you!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

Still feeling really rough and keep thinking AF is due any time. Stomach cramps have been horrendous this time with a migraine too :(

Last night I had loads of watery EWCM , but I can't be oving, also having really strong AF cramps which don't feel like usual AF

Oh I wish it would hurry up then I can start a new cycle !!

cc - How are u getting on, when is your gender scan ?


----------



## cckarting

Try your chart is doing some funky stuff! But temps keep rising, so that's a good sign maybe you will surprise yourself! I'm getting along pretty good scan is next tues so getting really nervous!


----------



## try4kid3

Ah it will be amazing to hear what u r having !!

Well, I woke in the night and felt very wet down there and when I check ed it was full on ewcm...???? I have had AF cramps so it's sooo weird. I just don't get this cycle !!


----------



## cckarting

keep bd'ing??? maybe it's a good sign you'll have a better outcome this cycle? it really has been weird along with your temps!


----------



## try4kid3

more ewcm today accompanied by strong AF cramps...what is going on ??!! Feel like AF coming any moment. Maybe I am oving right next to my AF this time


----------



## cckarting

i can't see how with your temps keep rising everyday, i don't even see a dip in there! this month is definitely a confusing one. fx that it surprises you and your just having implant cramping!


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

I know it's been ages since anyone wrote anything and I expect everyone is really busy !!

Just thought I would say that I have still not had AF and seemed to ov last Saturday ?? Such a long cycle and I keep think AF is coming :( Not really sure what to think but can only hope that next cycle goes back to its usual self !!


----------



## cckarting

have you tried testing yet? Hoping af stays away and you get your bfp! we had our scan tuesday and found out were team blue for the third time!


----------



## TTCinBC

Awww congrats CC! That's so exciting! 

Hope things level out for you trying. Its tough having longer cycles. 

Afm- business as usual. Had my dad stay with us for 3 weeks. He is out from Ontario. He is now off visiting my brother and his family for a few weeks. Kids are both good. Dean is now 16lbs 3 ounces. So doing well. We had a road bump with the bfing for a bot there so had to get him weighed a few times to make sure everything was okay but so far so good. Just starting to get my Christmas shopping done. Its coming up so fast!! 

How's everyone else


----------



## cckarting

Wow he's getting so big already! Gla to hear everyone is doing well, I know Christmas will be here before we know it!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

TTC - wow I bet Dean has really grown , I really need to get organised for Christmas :)

cc - ah how lovely to have 3 little boys, glad all is well with you 

AFM - Still no AF this morning and that makes it CD 32 ...I keep getting these strong AF cramps, think that AF is coming and then nothing happens...It's so weird...hope I am not going through early menopause !!


----------



## cckarting

ttc, i had really bad cramps with my bfp and i kept thinking that i was going to miscarry i would have such bad cramps! hoping this is it for you!!!!


----------



## try4kid3

so do I, but really not sure, think my bbs are not sore enough for it to be and feels more like PMS :(


----------



## cckarting

af still on hiatus? when you going to try and test? Hoping your cramps go away and you get to feeling better!


----------



## try4kid3

might give it a couple of days and then see if AF shows up. Not feeling sick or sore BBS so Im thinking just a late AF !!


----------



## cckarting

has it ever been this late???honestly the month i got my bfp my bb's didn't hurt when af was due it was only after a couple weeks did they start hurting, and they STILL hurt! lol. So you getting ready for thanksgiving yet?


----------



## try4kid3

No it's never been this late ! but then last cycle I never had such a short cycle. I wish I knew what was going on ?? maybe I should get a test and that would rule out pg or not cos in my mind I'm going a bit crazy trying to work out why it would be so late. I did do a test a couple of weeks ago when I thought I was dues AF and got BFN so thought I wasn't. 

We don't celebrate Thanksgiving over her but we are thinking about Christmas. I love this time of year when the nights get darker and we are all snuggled in together !!


----------



## cckarting

Oh i see, if it were my honestly i'd test, I'd be going crazy!!!! could be making up for your short cycle last month......anyways i have my fx for you!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi so I tested yesterday and BFN on a FRER so it must just be a weird cycle !!


----------



## cckarting

so sorry try! hope you finally get af then, so you can start new and get on to a better cycle!


----------



## try4kid3

So AF arrived today and I actually feel sooo relieved and now we can start the cycle again...hopefully it won't be such a long one. Saw the Dr last night and she said that it sometimes happens for no reason. She took swabs from inside but thought everything looked fine. Quite a relief really to know that it's kust one of those things !!


----------



## cckarting

so glad to hear af FINALLY came, and hope your cycles can get back to normal and start bd'ing and making that baby :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around. I've just been really busy with everything going on here. My dad was here for almost 3 weeks, he went down to my brother's house 2 weeks ago and flys home on saturda(dec 1). It was really nice to have him here. I hadn't seen him in 3 years, so it was nice. We're hoping to go back east(Ontario) to visit this summer coming. 

Besides that, just plodding away. Tianna and her activities keep us pretty busy. I've also started going to the gym again. I used to go lots before I got pregnancy and finally felt ready to go back last week. It's been tough because Im SO out of shape, but I'll get there again. 

How is everything going here? CC how's the pregnancy going? Any bump pictures to share?! 
trying how's the cycle going for you? Weird how it was a long one. Hope it doesn't make a habit of it. I know how much I hated my 39-41 day cycles! 

Wonder how Momma is doing? I hope well!


----------



## cckarting

Glad to hear you're having a good time ttc! I haven't really taken any bump pictures yet lol! I am getting big and there's no hiding that i'm pregnant :) Things are going well. I'm feeling pretty good, just wish the gagging and throwing up would subside but i'm over half way done already, so what's a few more months! Trying to get all my christmas shopping done and over with so we can start wrapping. You ready for christmas yet??


----------



## try4kid3

HI ladies

TTC - so nice to hear from you and catch up on your news, it sounds like you have been really busy. I really want to join the gym too to try and shift some of the weight !!

cc - sounds like u r doing well, shame about the gagging and throwing up ! It sound like u r very organised for Christmas

AFM - well AF nearly over and going to start temping again. Really hoping that this cycle is not going to be a s long as last month, not so stressed this time so hopefully back to normal. I am on antibiotics tho for an infection so I hope they don't change the cycle !!

Well, we are so busy with Chirtsmas things, the children are in their school plays and have lots of parties etc... We r going to the tree on Saturday and put up our decs, I know it's early but I LOVE it LOL !!


----------



## cckarting

were doing our christmas tree on sat too! My sisters, my mom, and my gran are all going to make christmas candies this weekend and do our indoor decorations! The boys have their chrismas concert next thurs, so excited to watch but my youngest doesn't want to be in the concert haha. FX your cycles get back to normal this cycle and you can get a christmas surprise!


----------



## try4kid3

Oh that would be amazing, but I am not holding out much hope...gotta keep positive tho LOL

We should pics of our trees on here ...can't wait for Xmas sooo exciting !!


----------



## cckarting

i'll post a pic of our tree when we get it up and decorated hopefully on sat!


----------



## try4kid3

Well the tree is up !! Kids decorated it so it looks..um interesting lOL !!

FF says I should be oving this week so going to get some bding in...think they are assuming my cycle will be about 31 days so hopefully not another long cycle this time. 

How are u all doing ?


----------



## cckarting

we didn't get our tree up but we did get our christmas lights up outside and a lot of candies made! FX for a normal cycle!!!


----------



## try4kid3

I bet they look great !!

Think Im starting to ov ( was very wet last night) so hopefully this will be an ov cycle for me

How r u doing cc ?


----------



## cckarting

GL try, get a lot of bd'ing in!!! I'm doing pretty good, boys have there concert on thursday, and i have my dr appt next tues so the week should go by fairly quickly! Not much else new to report made so much candy this weekend i dunno what i'm going to do with it all! I keep having dreams that babes comes out a girl, and it's really frustrating me! Other than that nothing new, how about you try? You getting ready for christmas?


----------



## try4kid3

Oh yes it's very busy here...can't wait until the 21st when we start our Christmas holidays. 

Really hoping I ov this cycle, trying not to think about it cos I don't want to get myself stressed and then it won't happen. Just going to bd every other day until AF shows up...and keep my fingers X !!

Going to Drs on Thurs to find out what the pain is all along my c section scar. Ihave a horrible feeling that things are not right down there, thinking I probably have scar tissue ior something..it may be something thats preventing us getting pg !! Im hoping she may have some answers.

I remember having vivid dreams with my 2...it's sooo weird how the mind is so active when we sleep.


----------



## cckarting

GL at your dr appt, hoping you get some great news! I know i have dreams all the time but i wish it was about a boy, thats what they said we were having, so i get really upset when i keep dreaming of a little girl......


----------



## try4kid3

Ah bless you, I kinow u wanted a little girl so much. When is ur due date ? I expect u r getting quite a little bump now :)


----------



## cckarting

i'm due april 11th! so not to much longer now, just about 4 months to go. Not to much of a bump yet, i can still wear my normal jeans but you can surely tell i'm pregnant and not just fat haha! We did want a little girl both my boys and me and dh, but either way we are excited and ready for baby to come!


----------



## try4kid3

Oh yes it is sooo exciting for you all...I really hope things happen this cycle for us too, it seems everyone is announcing they are pregnant !!


----------



## cckarting

FX! you getting all your shopping done? I still have some stuff to get, but i just don't want to wrap it now haha!


----------



## try4kid3

we have ordered the children's main presents from Father Christmas but haven't got nieces and nephews yet ...doing that next weekend !!


----------



## cckarting

thats awesome! We are pretty much done with everyone but dh's mom, brother and grandma. my niece and a nephew left is all i think!


----------



## try4kid3

I love shopping for presents, and wrapping them under the tree, so much fun !!

Well, I had lots of ewcm yesterday and we got a bd in, think it might have been a bit late tho...just gotta keep fingers X


----------



## cckarting

FX for you! It's snowing so much here ugh! i'm already for the snow to be done with haha. were in a blizzard warning until tomorrow night.


----------



## try4kid3

Oh hope the blizzard ok. we have snow forecast for next week ( hopefully some days off work with it LOL)

Well, FF has given my ov day as Thursday ( although it felt more likt Friday) which would put me back into a 28/29 day cycle. I had good lots of ewcm this time and felt the pain of ov. If i get AF in two weeks then I know all is back to normal after that looongs cycle.

We did get a bit of BD in but not enough I think to get pg, will defo try properly next cycle now I know it's back to normal !!


----------



## cckarting

FX for you try! It was a nasty snow storm, school got cancelled today for the boys so i'm trying to work with them here, not going to bad so far, but it's still early!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi I hope snow is ok with you ?! It's just very cold here !!

Well, FF has changed my ov day to Friday which is when I think I ovd. Just gotta keep them fingers X !

How r u ?


----------



## cckarting

Things are going good! had my dr's appt yesterday and everything is right on schedule. Measuring a little big but i usually do, I have a lot of fluid lol. Almost 23 weeks and measuring 26. Dh got the day off to take me to my appt so i didn't have to drive in the snow, so that was awesome. We also got a lot of our christmas shopping done after the appt. Have to go in for my glucose test next month. Not much else new going on here, it's warming up and snow is melting YAAA! Glad to hear ff is lining up with when you think you O'd FX so tight for you!!! When you going to test? You feeling sick like you usually do?


----------



## try4kid3

Hello glad to hear everything is right on schedule for you, it sounds like you have a lovely healthy baby growing nicely !!

I am doing ok, just very busy at work. The usual PMS symptoms haven't really kicked in this month, although I have been dieting and running more so maybe that's why ?? I really hope that if I am not pg that my AF comes within 28/29 days, I can't bear another long cycle !!

I wonder how momma and TTC are getting on ? i guess they are really busy with their LOs !!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi ladies! 

Sorry I've been away so much. Things have been extra busy with Christmas coming. Lots of parties for work and family etc. Still haven't finished Christmas shopping, which is killing me be auae I'm the type to have to done before Halloween! Lol we are going to finish it up this week coming. Probably Monday or Tuesday. And then I get to try and hide it all from my DD lol. DH and I got our gifts from each other early (spoil sports I know!lol) I got him this fish finder he has been wanting and he got me a tablet. I was wanting the kindle fire HD but he thought a tablet would be great too and he was right! I think I like it better because the screen is bigger and its android and I love android. It also has the kindle app(which is why I wanted the kindle fire) and the kindle app on the tablet is actually great. So very please. 

Any who, DS was weighed today and he is now 17.14 lbs! He is in the 95th percentile for weight and 90th for height. I had someone ask me tonight if he was 8 months lol he is super smiley and happy in general, its great. Breastfeeding is going well and we aren't introducing solids until 6 months. So still a bit longer. DD is great. Getting excited for Christmas. She's doing well with teak won do and her dance class. She's also turning 5 at the end of January. So will need to plan that soon too.

I'm glad to hear things are going well with you guys. I really hope this month is it for you trying! 

I hope momma is okay. I k ow things were rough for her. I just hope she healed up okay.


----------



## cckarting

Glad to hear from you ttc! The boys are so excited for christmas too! We got them an elf on the shelf, and they love it! It's really helping them behave. FX your lack of pms is a good sign for you and you'll get your christmas miracle!


----------



## try4kid3

Great to hear from you TTC, it is such a busy time of year, especially with little ones !! It sounds like DS is a beautiful little boy I bet he has grown since the last pics u put on !!

Well, i don'e feel it this cycle, started getting those dragging AF pains, but I am trying to ignore them !! I really hope this happens soon, it's very frustrating !!

Have a good weekend ladies XX


----------



## TTCinBC

My DH told me about th Elf on a shelf things. I've never seen them before but they sound like a great idea. Might definitely need one next year lol I can only find them online here and it wouldn't be here in time so no sense ordering one right now. 

I hope things work out for you soon Trying. I remember how tough it is to wait each month.


----------



## cckarting

We got ours from target! We just got ours Tuesday and the boys love it!! I do hope you do it for yours kids ttc, it's a blast! My boys are so excited to wake up every morning and see what he's done while they were asleep! FX for you try i'll be extra positive for you this month!


----------



## TTCinBC

We dont have a target here...yet. they bought out sellers but are currently in the renovation stage. Doesn't open until spring. I'm going to double check wal-mart though. My little girl would just love it!


----------



## cckarting

GL hope you find it!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

Well, feeling like AF is coming any minute :( have dragging pains and sharo pains right in the middle of my tummy. AF should be here Thursday so think it's all just lovely PMS which I am fed up with !! <Maybe we will have a New Year miracle !!

Hope you ladies are all ok and getting ready for the festivities X


----------



## cckarting

fx for good news! Hopefully it's a little implant pains and cramping.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies

So bad news ...AF arrived but the good news is that it means I ovd at the time ff gave me and my cycles are back to normal. What a relief ! Hopefuly I will still be on holiday when i ov again so plenty of opportunities toi try again !!


----------



## cckarting

Sorry af showed, but so glad that everything got back to normal, and had a normal cycle! You can still get your new years Surprise!!! FX you will get an amazing start to the new year!


----------



## try4kid3

Hello ladies...well Christmas is nearly here eeekk so exciting and such a lovely time of the year ! Hope you all have a super time with your families and with your LOs XX


----------



## cckarting

Merry christmas everyone! hope all is doing well and had a great day! I know i'm ready for bed lol!


----------



## try4kid3

Hello I hope all u ladies are having a,lovely Christmas. We have been quite busy catching up with family, but enjoying the rest too !

Well, ov should start this week so will begin bding every other day, oh i really hope we get lucky this cycle !!

How are ypu all ?


----------



## cckarting

Happy New Years!!! Can't wait for you to get close to O! I'm doing good getting tired we have dr''s appt next tuesday, and we'll get our last scan date in February. Almost into double digits until baby comes.


----------



## try4kid3

so exciting for you CC it will go so quickly for you !!

Well, I defo had ewcm yesterday so got a quick bd in, but chart says I shouldn't be oving so not sure what's going on !!

Gound to bd every other day this week and cross our fingers !!


----------



## cckarting

FX you catch your egg this month!!!!!!! I'll send extra baby dust your way. I am ready to be done, or closer than i am lol :) hips are still killing me, down to double digits now :)


----------



## try4kid3

Thanks for baby dust...had the " Will this ever happen for us " conversation with DH tonight, he says just gotta keep on trying !! had more ewcm tonight so got another bd in. 

Have you any names yet for LO ?


----------



## cckarting

me and dh had that talk too! it came down to if it is going to happen it was ment to happen and to be happy with the two we had because at least we were blessed to have children to begin with! No we don't really have to much for names yet, our top two are Vance and Benjamin.....


----------



## try4kid3

Oh I like those names !! I agree, we are very blessed to have our two children :) 

Well, got another bd in last night and no more ewcm so not sure when I ovd ?!! Temps have been a bit up and down all week !


----------



## cckarting

your temps look great so far!!! FX this cycle is it! feeling any different this cycle? Not to much going on here. Dr appt in the morning and i'll get our last scan date for the next month! super excited to see the baby again and hoping i get better pics, because i didn't get any at our 20 week scan......


----------



## try4kid3

Oh great I hope u get some good pics and LO gives you a wave lol !!

Not feeling any different really this cycle, had a few twinges in BBs but that's all. I hope we got our bding in at the right time, don't think we could do any more. I had a dream about having a baby so maybe that's a sign, or just that I really want another !!


----------



## cckarting

lol fx it was a sign! My appt yesterday went fine, baby had a strong hb at 145 and was kicking and wiggling about. Said no news is good news on the glucose test, which i'm sure went fine. My next appt is Feb 5th, then i start going every two weeks, and will get the scan around the 18-19th i'm hoping!


----------



## try4kid3

That all sounds great for you CC, it is such a relief when there are no issues at the Drs !!

Well, we are kind of back to normal after the Christmas break. My temps are all over the place and I have that old feeling off AF coming, feel sluggish and thinking i feel those dragging cramps or something. Really was hoping that this would be our cycle... oh well


----------



## cckarting

I still have my fx for you! Glad things are getting back to normal, were finally getting back to normal too. Have a lot going on this weekend that should be fun so i'm looking forward to the weekend and dh should be home tonight, oh how i hate him staying out of town for work :(


----------



## try4kid3

Ah it's nice to have fun things to look forward to at the weekend. I think we are having a chilled one as the kids are really tired from their first week back at school ( and so are we LOL !)

Having string AF cramps today, just feeling sooo much pressure down there. I do wonder if my hormones are imbalanced as I have such strong PMS every month. Going to have my iron levels checked as well. Think if we don't conceive by April I will go back to the Dr so see if there is anything wrong down there. Over here you have to have been trying for ages until they consider investigating any fertility problems.


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi ladies, just a quick pop in before bed. But wanted To say hi and see how your all doing! April will be here before you know it CC, and I love both those names. 

I hope things happen for you soon tryng. I didnt know they make you wait so long over there before they even take a look at things. Maybe you could put the pressure on them! 

We are good over here. Busy busy. Dean is 5 months now amd still a chunk. I will try and post pictures soon. We switched to cloth diapers here a few weeks ago and am totally loving it. Am also registering my dd for kindergarten in a few weeks. She will be 5 at the end of this month. Geez time goes by WAY too quickly!! 

Anyways, need to head to bed. I will try and pop in again soon!


----------



## cckarting

Can't you just tell them you have been trying for ages ttc? With this last one i told them i was having trouble ttc after trying for 6 months and they started testing and stuff right away, and was on clomid before we had been ttc for a year, because it was so easy for our other two they knew something was wrong. So maybe just tell them it had been a little longer than it has been?? Can't believe how fast time is going by ttc! There is no way he is already 5 months old, and your dd is ready to start kindergarten! holy cow


----------



## try4kid3

HI ladies

I think I will go back and see what they say, I am having pains after my period which i think need to be looked at so hopefully they will have a look. Went for a run this morning, as I still want to try and lose more weight and get fitter, this could be another reason as to why things are not happening for us !!

TTC - lovely to hear from you, I can't believe Dean is 5 months already !! I would love to see how he has grown. Ii's exciting that your DD will be starting kindergarden, another new experience to look forward to!

cc - hope bump is Ok and u managaing to keep comfortable ( well, as much as you can !!)


----------



## cckarting

GL getting back to the dr and they find some answers and do something about it!! I don't know if weight really has anything to do with it, I think if weight is a factor you stop O'ing and you're Oing every month! Me and babes are doing good, would be doing great if he would stay out of my siatic nerve haha.


----------



## try4kid3

LADIES !!

I hope someone is reading this cos I think I just got a positive result !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I used Boots own brand and a faint red line showed up..could this be it ?? I don't want to get my hopes up. Going to try with a FRER in a bit and will post results ( is if can find my camera) Please keep your fingers X for me XX


----------



## try4kid3

Well checked the test again and it's really really dark !! Feeling very sick and unusually tired so pretty sure I believe the line !! I know it's early days and I am scared still about what happened last time but hey...worrying will do me no good !


----------



## cckarting

What yaaaa so excited you have to post pics now!!!!!! So so so so happy for you :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies I can't find my camera so no pics but DH thinks the line is dark for a positive . Felt quite sick today but BBS are not sore which is worrying me. I suppose because I am so early they may not start to hurt just yet ??

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## cckarting

you're killing me with anticipation try! Glad to hear you're having symptoms. Are you going to dr for confirmation or anything? So happy for you!


----------



## try4kid3

Hi well confirmed on a digi today it said pregnant 2 - 3 weeks, but by my understanding I am just four weeks today. Still stressing that I seem to have no real symptoms, just tiredness and the occasional waves of nausea. I think in my mind I am trying to be cautious and probably worrying far too much !! Will make an appointment with Dr next week, and then there will be my check in with midwife at 8 weeks.


----------



## cckarting

Woop Woop! That's great news!!!! I'm not sure how the conception indicator one works we don't have them here in the us.....I didn't have any symptoms at all. i was tired, and after 8 weeks my bb's killed!


----------



## try4kid3

Yes when I read leaflet it said 2 - 3 weeks is normally 4 -5 weeks so i think my dates are right ! Well, woke up and felt really sick which made me sooo happy, just need my bbs to hurt and I will feel better, but, like you, I seem to remember they only started to hurt at about 6 -8 weeks with my previous 2 so maybe I just need to give it time. 

Still can't quite believe I am pregnant, don't think I will believe it until i have that scan !!!

How are u CC ?


----------



## cckarting

I am so excited for you try! I am doing really good. Dh is home for the weekend and leaving Tues morning to go back out of town for the week. Were taking the boys bowling this afternoon and maybe renting some movies. Been a long week my ds had been sick and no one can really figure out what it is yet. One dr said sinus infection, another said possible cellulitis/mrsa. He's finally feeling better and looking more normal. if still not better next week we see an ent and a dentist.


----------



## try4kid3

Hope ur son is Ok CC - did you find out what was wrong with him :( !

My DS loves bowling so I am sure u will be having a great time !!

Not long until ur due date now ! Are you having a natural birth ? so exciting for you !!

AFM - Feeling a bit sick and BBS hurting a bit and have really gone off most foods . So I think good signs. Struggling not to tell my colleague at work as I see her every day and she is prob wondering why i am not quite with it LOL !!


----------



## try4kid3

Hope ur son is Ok CC - did you find out what was wrong with him :( !

My DS loves bowling so I am sure u will be having a great time !!

Not long until ur due date now ! Are you having a natural birth ? so exciting for you !!

AFM - Feeling a bit sick and BBS hurting a bit and have really gone off most foods . So I think good signs. Struggling not to tell my colleague at work as I see her every day and she is prob wondering why i am not quite with it LOL !!


----------



## cckarting

he is doing great now! we got in to see the dentist and he had an exposed nerve on his eye tooth that let the infection in. They cleaned the tooth out filled it with medicine and sealed it shut. So glad they finally figured it out! I know i can't believe jan is almost over and that means 2 weeks until my appt, then i start going every two weeks. I should have my last scan in 4 weeks and i'm ready to be done lol! Glad you're feeling some symptoms still so excited for you!!!! Were not having a natural birth, i've had to c-sections already so this will just be another section......


----------



## try4kid3

Hello CC, well I am up here at 4am feeling sick which I guess is a good sign !! 

So glad ur DS is better, it sounds quite painful tho !

I think time is going to fly now until u see ur LO . I am wishing the week's away so let's hope they go quickly !!


----------



## cckarting

i'm already wishing the weeks away too! I'm glad you are having symptoms, can't wait until your first appt! will you get a scan then? DS is tough you'd never know anything happened to him now!


----------



## try4kid3

ah bless him !!

Well I need to phone Dr for an appointment then they refer me to Midwife, and I think I have an appointment with her at about 8 weeks. I don't know if they offer an early scan or if I just have to wait until the 12 weeks one ?! 

TBH I am really scared about going for the scan, I think I will be really nervous about what they find again :( Oh well, better to know what's going on and this time everything could be ok ?!!

Felt incredibly sick at work yesterday and had to come home, felt much better when I had eaten something !


----------



## try4kid3

hello hope you doing ok cc ? i feel pretty dreadful at the moment . have a high temperature and fever and it feels like i ache all over ! i can also feel like cramp in my tummy but not sure whether to worry about this ? they dont really hurt but just feel a bit like back ache .


----------



## cckarting

oh no! so sorry you're sick try. Hope your feeling a little bit better by now. I'm doing good just got back from a overnight trip out of town visiting my dh's brother. I think i'm starting to come down with a sinus thing or something, hopefully it doesn't get to bad for me....


----------



## try4kid3

saw doctor last night and they said just treat it like a virus . they said they wouldn t scan me before 6 weeks so i just have to treat the virus and cross my fingers that i dont start bleeding . feeling very hot and flu like this morning but having a day off work and staying in bed .


----------



## cckarting

Glad your going to get some rest, and hope you feel better very soon! Hopefully the stomach pain goes away and you can settle down into a great rest to feel much better tomorrow. FX all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## try4kid3

hello well i have been in bed all week with flu . . feeling much better now but still so tired . worrying that this has affected baby but trying not to think about it too much . have doctor on tuesday to confirm and then it will be waiting for mid wife to get in touch . still feeling sick and sore bbs . . but thats about it ! how are you doing cc ?


----------



## cckarting

glad you are feeling better! can't wait to hear how your appt goes, you still testing? I'm doing good have dr's appt on tues will be a quick visit, then i start my appt every two weeks so were getting there! Should have my last u/s in 3 weeks so we can finally see a real baby haha. At our 20 week scan at 18 baby was being a pain and wouldn't let us see anything we didn't even get a profile pic :( so hoping he cooperates better this time and i can actually get some pictures!


----------



## cckarting

How are things going for you try? Anything new and exciting happening? It's been a while, just checking up with everyone to see how things are going.....


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh my goodness Try! I can't believe I missed this!!!! Congratulations!!! Oh god I'm so excited for you!!!! 
I hope your doing okay? When is your scan? 

Holy CC, not long now. Was it you that is planning a c-section too? How are you feeling these days? 

Afm- so sorry I haven't been around much. I can go a while without updating lately. I feel like I just mostly read and run these days. We are currently packing up house and moving. God I hate moving. We've sold this place and are going into a rental for a bit. My mom wants to sell her house in about a year so we are probably going to buy that from here. We are also talking about another baby in about a year to a year and a half. I've been working on getting some we it off(down 16lbs) and still need A lot more before I consider getting pregnant again. I'm just enjoying my kids for now. D's is 6 1/2 months now. He's sitting up on his own and rolling over. He holds himself up well when he's on his tummy so I think it won't be long until he is crawling! We are still full time breastfeeding. We have started him on solids. We are doing baby led weaning and we aren't in a huge rush so he is still getting everything from me. 

Dd turned 5 the end of January. Growing up farrr to fast! She's such a big help with ds its amazing. We also registered her for school for September. I can't believe my little girl will be in school full time in less then 7 month! We are teaching her how to snowboard this month. Or well, dh is, I ski. Its been nice being able to go skiing again since last winter wasn't happening. Only 5 short months til I have to go back to work. Already feeling very sad about it. It just goes far too fast!

Hope you both are doing well and I will try and check in more often


----------



## cckarting

yea, were having another c section, have a routine appt tomorrow, and our last ultrasound on the 5th :) I can't believe dean is already almost 7 months old! how crazy. Is she excited to start school? My boys enjoy school most of the time.


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies so nice to catch up with all you news.

cc - not long now! hope ur appointment goes well. Do you have a date for the section? 

Ttc - wow i cant believe dean is 7 months...where does the time go? make the most of your time before you have to go back to work! 

Afm - well nearly 9 weeks and so far so good. Been feeing sick and tired but not getting too excited as i had symptoms last time. Not seen midwife yet..i think we meet at 10 weeks and she books scan for 12 weeks. Worried sick about the scan but just have to keep positive


----------



## cckarting

Appt went well today, just weighed, measured, and listened to baby. Not a long appt ultrasound is set up for the 5th. So excited for you try! Glad to hear things are still going well for you, and can't wait for your first appt and update :)


----------



## try4kid3

Glad ur appointment went well it is so nice for you to hear baby and know all is ok! 

I am ok..trying not to think about symptoms too much and just wishing it was 12 weeks already!


----------



## cckarting

i'm ready for your 12 weeks too! That means that i won't have much longer to go :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hello ladies hope u r all ok.
I am nearly at 12 weeks and still feeling sick tired and ill. Not head anything from the midwife whixh is sp bbad. Had to ring hospital to find out why no ones been in touch. They said i will be contacted soon bur uts i think its not good enough. I hope i am not waiting ages for my 12 week scan! 

Cc - how is that baby doing. ..Not lo.g! 
Ttc - hope ur family r ok and doing well!


----------



## TTCinBC

yea I would keep on them trying. Here you usually uave at least one appointment before 12 weeks. geberally by 8-10weeks you have been in to see the doctor and scheduled for a scan or even had the scan to date it. 

we are doing good here. just moved house recently so we are still unpacking and getting settled. we have more room now. each of the kids have have their own rooms right across from us and there is still an extra bedroom downstairs so its just what we needed. dean is 7 months now and ia testing out his crawling stance. he has been up on his knees the last few days so I doubt it will be long until he is unstoppable lol 

how are you guys doing?


----------



## cckarting

oh ttc i can't believe he's already going to start crawling! He's gotten so big already! I'm doing good, only a few weeks left. Have a dr appt thurs and then another in a week and a half, then he should be here! We still have a lot to do before he gets here though lol. Did a bit of shopping this weekend, now to just put his room together! Try i hope they schedule you're appt soon, and glad to hear you're still getting along well. I can't wait to see your first scan pic! I can't believe you're already almost out of the first tri!!!!!


----------



## try4kid3

Hello
well 11 weeks and 4 days today...this wld have been when i started bleeding last time but i am trying not to worry! still sick and tired but no word from midwife. 

Cc wow its really not long for you! glad i doing ok
ttc hope u r ok


----------



## cckarting

have you thought about buying a doppler? I bought a sonaline b and was able to hear the baby from about 10-10.5 weeks. It made me feel a lot better when i could hear the hb when i was having the bleeding episodes. It really did help me relax through it all, and dh still likes to listen to the baby every now and again! Hope the next few days fly by for you and you finally get booked into a scan! Yes, not long for me now, getting really nervous! I feel like he's going to come early for some reason, probably just paranoia. DH and I are getting the babys room cleaned out and the crib put up today so i think then it'll feel more real.


----------



## try4kid3

Cc - thats a good idea i hadnt really thought about it but it wld give me some peace. Are they easy to ise? and are they expensive? i cld look on amazon. Well the midwife at the hospital phoned todqy and have sent my details to the scan dept so hopefully i shld get my scan appoint soon. I have not told my work yet but if all is ok with scan then i will mention it. 

I bet u feel a bit nervous..will u have a natural bith or csection? i hope it all goes quickly ffor you. Do u have names? i bet ur boys r excited! 

Ttc - ur new house sounds lovely. Glad all is well with u 


Oh hope i get scan date soon i dont think i can take the waiting much longer!


----------



## cckarting

They aren't to expensive, mine cost 50-55 dollars, and it was the best investment i ever made! It was pretty easy to find the baby. I watched a couple of videos on youtube and found it the first time i tried. I also used aloe instead of the gel they try to sell you it's pretty much the same thing and the aloe is WAY cheaper! We don't have a name yet, were still talking it over haha! we can't agree on "the" name for the baby. The boys are my youngest and dh put the crib up and he was pretty pumped he got to help. Glad your midwife FINALLY got back to you, hope you get your scan date soon and you can see your lovely bubs :)


----------



## try4kid3

Hi ladies..well i am now 12 weeks and 2 days and STill waiting to hear from midwife and get a scan date. I am so fed up and just gope everything is ok.

How are u ladies doing?


----------



## cckarting

YAAA So glad to hear you are out of the first tri!!!! I'm starting to come down with something, hopefully nothing major like the flu or anything, just not feeling up to snuff today. Dr appt went well thurs did the group b strep, and also dr checked me and said baby is sitting fine. Not dialated or effaced, which makes me feel better, i feel like this baby is coming any day lol. Got my section date it's on the 4th so 18 more days until we meet our little man!


----------



## try4kid3

oh not long to go cc ! well i have my scan on friday . . and still not heard from midwife ! i will feel so much better when scan is over . . if its gone wrong i can deal with it and if its ok i will be so relieved . fingers and toes crossed all is ok !


----------



## cckarting

YAAA! That's great news you have your scan soon :) I can't wait for friday so i can see a pic of your beautiful baby! How are you feeling? MS still kicking your butt? Not long to go now 16 days until the section. getting nervous though....


----------



## try4kid3

ah only sixteen days to go ! i bet you feel nervous but so worth it just think of the end result ! i am also gettin nervous about friday . . . i have had such bad nausea this time but not catally been sick . fed up of being off food ! i hope it goes away soon x


----------



## cckarting

well it's a good sign your stil sick to your stomach!!!! I am getting more nervous as the days go by, i'm not ready yet haha! how terrible is that, most people can't wait to get the baby out, and i'm not ready yet :) There are things i still can't eat, hopefully it'll go away once baby is out and things can get back to normal! I can't wait for your scan, what time is it on friday????


----------



## try4kid3

hi cc scan is at one tomorrow . . so nervous cant really think about anything else . i bet your boys are getting really excited but i know what you mean about wanting a bit more time ! please keep everything crossed for us tomorrow . . will let you know how it went x


----------



## cckarting

The boys are getting nervous! My youngest doesn't want me to be gone from him for so long......Which I haven't really left him for an overnight here and there maybe two but it's been a really long time! He's a little scared, but i know once i'm gone he will be fine......I can't wait for your scan tomorrow, i'm soooo excited for you!!!!! I have everything crossed as tight as i can!! One more week of work, ugh i can't wait to be done with work :)


----------



## try4kid3

hello ladies i have GOOD news ! Scan went well and we saw little one kicking around . . He was a bit naughty and i had to drink water so she could see things clearly ! I am fourteen weeks on monday which makes my due date twenty third of sep . I feel so relieved i admit i got upset when i heard we had a heart beat . . Just so happy . Hope you are all ok x x


----------



## TTCinBC

oh I'm so happy for you guys Trying!!!! That's fabulous news. you and your family must ve so relieved!


----------



## cckarting

What great news try!!!!! So excited for you :) I had a good feeling, and been thinking about you all day!!!


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies thanks for your lovely comments. we are so happy . . i keep looking at the pictures . i will try and put one up . . can i do it through the phone ? i think we are going to tell the kids tomorrow . how did you tell your other children ? x


----------



## cckarting

The boys kind of figured it out on their own, but then I showed them the ultrasound picture and said they were going to have a brother or sister. Can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## try4kid3

i am hoping this picture has uploaded . . its not great !
 



Attached Files:







Photo0074.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cckarting

the baby looks so big already! It's so cute :)


----------



## try4kid3

ah thank you . the scanner lady had real problems trying to get baby to move round so she could measure him . the baby did move a bit . . but of course i am worrying that he was nt moving enough ! how are you doing cc ? how many days now to go ? are you all ready for baby ?x


----------



## cckarting

in 3 hrs it will be 10 days! Ya i think i have everything ready that we need, and have everything ready. Am i ready??? Not sure yet haha. I am ready to be done being pregnant, but not sure i'm ready to have three boys! Holy cow, what was i thinking :)


----------



## try4kid3

hi hope you are all well ! cc - not long now which day are you having the section ? how are you feeling ? well i have caught a horrible flu bug and been off work all week . starting to feel better now but have felt horrible . its easter now so we have two weeks holiday ! we are going on a little break over next weekend which should be nice .


----------



## cckarting

6 days now! feeling ready to be done haha. I had my last day at the clinic yesterday so i'm glad i won't be walking around all day, it was getting terrible! So jealous you get a two week holiday for easter! The boys have monday off from school and that's it. The circus is monday so they are super excited about that, and tues were going to my nephews first baseball game of the season, and wednesday i think were just going to hang out and spend one last day together before we leave for the hospital really early thurs morning. I have to be there by 530 and the drive is about an hour and a half so were planning on leaving at 4 thursday morning! So sorry to hear you caught the flu bug, it's been terrible around here too! So glad we haven't gotten it and hopefully we won't! :) Have you told the kids there having a brother/sister yet?


----------



## try4kid3

hello it sounds like you have some lovely things planned . . the circus will be great fun ! not long now until you are cuddling your new little one ! i am ok feeling a bit better but still full of cold . kids are very excited about little one although dd wants a girl and ds wants a boy . . one will be disappointed :D enjoy the weekend


----------



## cckarting

lol! they will be excited when the babes comes no matter what! Both my boys wanted a sister but they are both super excited for a brother now!


----------



## try4kid3

oh yes i am sure mine will be excited . well we find out in 5 weeks ! i dont mind not knowing but dh is desperate to know as he really wants a boy . . i just want a healthy baby . so i am starting to feel a bit better . when did you feel baby move cc ? i think i feel small flutters but think it night be a bit early !


----------



## cckarting

i would say by 16 weeks i would feel little movements randomly, by 18 weeks i felt him a lot more! I wanted to know with all the kids lol!


----------



## try4kid3

hi cc just wondered how you are getting on ? i saw midwife yesterday for first time and she adjusted my dates to 16 weeks tomorrow . . cant believe time is going so quickly ! hope all is well and everything goes ok for you x


----------



## cckarting

things are going great! The section yesterday went awesome. I'm feeling really good and have been told me and baby get to go home tomorrow! So there really isn't much of a birth story haha got to the hospital at 5 yesterday morning. Got my iv put in and my bloods drawn. Went down to or at 630, was prepped and ready to go by 655! Dr came in and got started. he was born at 7:27 am on 4-4-13 weighing in at 6lbs 3oz 19 1/2 inches. He ended up being breech, which we thought he was. We named him Benton Vance and the boys are so in love with him already! He's perfect!

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/baby034_zpsf3c2c4a3.jpg


----------



## try4kid3

oh my goodness cc he is so gorgeous ! sounds like things went so well for you . how lovely that you can be home soon . i love the name too ! congratulations once again and enjoy those first days with baby x


----------



## cckarting

thanks! we got discharged nd are home now, so glad were finally home. Benton thinks he needs to sleep all day and nurse all night, hoping he gets over that soon!


----------



## TTCinBC

awww CC he is adorable! how has the first month been? 

trying how are you feeling? have you guys decided to find out the gender? 


we are good! Dean is 9 months and crawling now! He is into everything! Keeps me busy. Only 2 1/2 months until I head back to work :( Its gone by so fast and I'm going to miss spending all my time with my kids.


----------



## try4kid3

hello
i cant believe dean is crawling already ! how do you feel about going 
back to work ? i hope to take a year but we shall have to see . moma hope you are all recovered from the birth . i bet lo has changed a lot since those photos ! 
afm gender scan on thursday so will know then . i have no idea so it 
will be nice to know . just hope baby is ok and healthy and growing normally . i am feeling so big already that i am starting to panic about how big i will actually get lol ! take care everyone x


----------



## cckarting

So nice to hear from you girls! I can't believe dean is already 9months and crawling! Time goes by so fast :) Benton is doing great and so hard to think he's already a month old :( He's growing so fast and is so perfect! Try i can't wait to hear what you're having, and you better update on here when you find out :) I wish we got a year off from work, i go back in july to my one job and i'm already dreading it! I think i'll start back at my other next week or the week after, i get to take him with me to work and it's only a couple hrs a day so it's not to bad there. I'm adding a pic of one of his newborn pictures they turned out SOO cute :) 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/4sm-1_zpsc163300f.jpg


----------



## try4kid3

oh cc he is so cute what a lovely picture . i will defo update on here when we know i am very excited to find out but nervous about the scan as i cant help worrying . i have begun to feel a few flutters but not any real kicks . . am hoping this is ok . glad to hear you doing well cc . . such a shame we have to go back to work i wish i could give up lol x


----------



## cckarting

Oh how i wish i could just quit my job and stay home with my babies! :( it's so not fair how we have to work... At least i only work part time right now and will only be away form him one day a week so i hope i can manage lol. I can't wait to hear what you're having! I'm sure your scan will go great, and glad you're starting to feel your little one moving about in there, i kinda miss the kicking and moving about lol.


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh he's so cute CC! I love that he's in a helmet! Is that something you guys like doing(motorcycles?) Honestly, I had what they call Phantom kicks for quite a while after I had Dean. I even still get it once in a while, it's really weird! I never had it with Tianna. 

I can't wait for your scan Trying! I'm sure everything is just fine, but I think it's normal to worry like that! That's why I had my doppler and i used it almost every day until I could feel him kick on a regular basis. I miss feeling him kick! 

Things are good here. It's been super hot, so just trying to keep the kids as cool as I can. Might do a beach day tomorrow. We'll see. Dean is a master crawler now and is into EVERYTHING and has figured out that he can follow me. He will now follow me when he is tired/cranky and grab my legs to try and get me to pick him up :rofl: He is currently trying to stand up so obviously walking is high on his list of things to do at the moment lol


----------



## cckarting

it's my dh's racing helmet, he races race cars. He's been racing since he was a kid and the night we conceived benton it was his first b mod win, so we thought it was fitting! I can't believe he's wanting to walk already :( they get big so fast it's sad! Can't wait to hear how your scan went try!


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies scan went well and . . . . i am joining you both in having a boy ! everyone very excited . baby didnt move much but nurse didnt say anything about that . placenta is at the front which is why she said i may not feel movement . hope you ladies are ok x
 



Attached Files:







Photo0089.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cckarting

YAAA! congrats, glad to hear things went well. So excited to hear your having a boy with us. it's kinda funny that were all having boys :)


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies i have caught yet another cold so am staying in bed . was wondering if anyone had experience of a anterior placenta (where it is at the front ) its so weird not feeling the kicks very much and i dont want to be worrying about it all the time ! how are you ladies going ? have a lovely weekend whatever you are doing x


----------



## cckarting

oh no, sorry you're feeling down, hope you get to feeling better. Sorry can't help with the anterior placenta. So are you not feeling the baby move at all?? Have you thought of a name yet? We had a busy weekend of races and took the kids to the childrens museum for mothers day, was a really good weekend! Ben slept great for me last night so that was awesome and much needed! Besides the cold how are you feeling?Did you have a good mothers day?


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies just wondered if anyone still looking at this thread . we got our date for section september 16th . . seems like this has come round so quick . hope all you ok x


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi!! I'm actually not on as much anymore and don't seem to be posting much either. I go back to work on the 27th this month and Dean will be a year old on the 3rd! Time has flown by so fast. 

How are you both doing? 

That is so exciting that you have your date try! Are you guys all ready?


----------



## try4kid3

wow a year has gone by that does seem to have gone quick ! i am still working full on at moment but stop next week so going to do all prep in the next few weeks . haven t really got anything yet but will start buying as soon as work has finished . how you feeling about returning to work ? take care x


----------



## TTCinBC

uhm I'm kinda on the fence about going back to work. it will be nice to be back into a normal routine but at the same time I really don't want to be away from my kids. Dean hasn't started walking yet and I'm terrified I'm going to miss his first steps. I really think that will kill me. But with me going bavk in only two weeks I have a feeling I will miss it because he doesn't seem close to it yet. He walks along all tye furniture but doesn't seem too interested in any more then that. 

I hope everything comes together quickly for you! They don't need too much in the first few months though. Just there momma!


----------



## cckarting

So nice to hear from you ladies! TTC i can't believe dean is going to be a year old already how time flies! Good luck at your first days back, theyre hard on a momma. try i'm so excited for you i can't believe it's getting so close to seeing that perfect baby! Things with ben are going great i just started back to work the 10th of this month. It's been hard but it's only a day a week and my mom's been staying with him. I can't believe my baby is already 3 months old, he's absolutely perfect, and loves sucking his thumb :) Glad to hear you all are doing well and am ready to see some pics of your wonderful bundles!


----------



## try4kid3

hi
ladies it sounds like you are all doing so well . i have three more 
days of work then i finish . . i cant wait ! the weather here is so hot i
feel so uncomfy but i know its not for long . cc - your little one must
be getting so big now . . wow 3 months already ! i had a baby shower at work which was lovely and i got some nice things . . made me start thinking about what we need to get ! well take care ladies and enjoy your bundles of fun x


----------



## cckarting

he is getting really big already! Congrats on being off work, im sure it feels great to be done for a while :) cant wait until your little one gets here so we can see some pics! hope your doing great and enjoying the summer


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies well dh painted the nursery yesterday and we got a lovely pine swinging crib from a friend . . . its so exciting now ! we go off on holiday on saturday just hoping i can get comfy in a caravan ! how are you ladies getting on ? x


----------



## cckarting

how awesome! glad to hear you got the room done, and have the crib :) cant believe it's almost time for you to have that beautiful baby!!! Things are going good here, Ben's been a little fussy lately. Hopefully he'll get over it soon.....


----------



## try4kid3

HELLO jusr seeing if any of u ladies are still on here ? Happy new year if u r x


----------



## try4kid3

hi ladies

i would love to know how you are all getting on now ?

xx


----------



## cckarting

Hi try! So nice to hear from you again! Things are going good here. Ben is so big and running around like crazy! We have found ourselves expecting again. It was quite the surprise, were due in feb with our last baby! How are you and the kids doing?


----------



## try4kid3

Hi

WOW that's exciting news congratulations !! You have 3 boys already- wow you will be busy :) Are you going to find out what you are having ? 

Life is good here. Freddie is now 9 months and really into everything. I have just started back to work, but only for 3 days a week. I do find it hard juggling the kids and work but it will soon be the summer holidays and we have lots of things planned to keep the kids busy !!

So nice to hear from you too


----------



## cckarting

Yes we are very busy haha! I don't think we're finding out this time, dh said it was a surprise pregnancy so why not make it a surprise until the end!? I wish I got that long off of work :( 12 weeks just isn't long enough. I can't believe he's that old already!?! I can't believe how fast they grow it's so sad


----------



## try4kid3

Ah yes lovely to leave it as a surprise ! It has been lovely to have so long off but we are really broke. Looking forward to the next payday !! It is so sad how fast they grow, it didn't seem that Freddie was a baby for very long !!


----------



## cckarting

I know, I can't believe Ben is already 15 months, the time just flew by. I can understand the being broke aspect of it but getting to spend so much time bonding is really worth it! I only work 2 days a week so we don't count on anything I make as income so I would love to be able to stay home longer, but I can only take off 12 weeks and still be allowed to keep my job :(


----------



## try4kid3

Yes it has been really lovely having the bonding time with Fred . 
How have you been feeling ? - not too sick I hope . When did you find out ? was it a surprise ? I think we will stop at 3 LOL !!


----------



## cckarting

I've been feeling great actually! I don't even feel pregnant I have no symptoms of pregnAncy other than missed period.....we found out we were expecting in the beginning of June. It was a total surprise! We were doing the rhythm method and then using condoms during "fertile times" although with Ben I wasn't ovulating at all. We thought this would be easiest as I don't like condoms or bc and didn't worry because it took almost 2 years and 150mg clomid to get Ben. Well turns out his swimmers lived a little longer than expected lol! The day the dr said I conceived we had been using condoms for a few days and dh was staying out of town. Dh had decided he wanted to try for a 4th in a few years once we got moved and settled and finished the basement. And I was going to try and away for a girl, but this baby had other plans! I thought about being done at 3 but have heard terrible stories about middle children


----------

